# Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

*Cutting for Keeps*

Ok...this journal will not become a chat room 

I want to be able to find a w/o when i need it. I also want to log and keep track of "negotiations" w/ diet and training.....did I say I wouldn't argue?  J/K ...no arguing 

That said.....

*7 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*9:30 am*

about 5 oz turkey
1.5 tbsp mayo
apple

*2 pm* PWO

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream

*4:30*

4 oz ground beef
1/2 oz cheese
1/2 cup brown rice stuffing.....but couldn't eat it all
1 cup of veggies w/ O&V...but couldn't eat it all

*8;30*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
1/3 cup fibre one....it's 9:15 and still working on that.

*11*

1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax
2 tbsp cream

Total:   1799    
Fat: 95  857  48% 
  Sat: 11  102  6% 
  Poly: 7  64  4% 
  Mono: 14  123  7% 
Carbs: 75  241  14% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 168  671  38% 


water is almost nil today...2 litres if I'm lucky

Confessions....had a tea w/ cream after the gym to calm my freaking nerves.



....I know, must start weighing! 

Doing abs/calves/cardio today. All meals and W/O's will be in one post.



Okay....don't take this as arguing (  )....take it as pleading...begging...please PLEASE *PLEASE* change my ab W/O.

I don't know how to do a cable rope crunch....tried it, and couldn't do it...and a standing cable oblique crunch.......please change it.

1. Standing Calf........155/20, 175/12, 195/10, 200/10, 115/12...90 sec RI

2. Seated calf........45/12 x 3 ....90 RI



1a. lying crunch....10/20, 10/20
1b. v-ups w/ w8 between feet....10/15, 10/15
1c. swiss ball crunch w/ w8 on clavicle....20/15

I didn't actually do v-ups w/ w8 between my feet...my legs were bent as I came up and the w8 was in my hand. And I didn't do w8s on the ball.

2a. reverse crunch w/ twist......15, 20, 20....first set was incline...no twists
2b. cable rope crunch...50/6...switched to machine crunch...70/11
2c. Standing cable oblique crunch....50/6...switched to 20/12, 20/12...oblique raise off the back extension


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

Opening entry......no chat! 

I like it! 

But coffee IS NOT a meal, I think you knew that!  GM w8.....let's  kick ass?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes...I was busy w/ something and couldn't eat...by the time I did, I was starving. I know it's not a meal, but I wanted to put the times in for you anyway. 

I'm off to the gym in a second.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Cutting for Keeps*

Doing abs/calves/cardio today. All meals and W/O's will be in one post.



Okay....don't take this as arguing (  )....take it as pleading...begging...please PLEASE *PLEASE* change my ab W/O.

I don't know how to do a cable rope crunch....tried it, and couldn't do it...and a standing cable oblique crunch.......please change it.

*they are actually very hard to do right, Ok...we have days till abs come up again,.so we will change this, but from the looks below...there are other problems....are you sure it's not your 'tude?'  *

1. Standing Calf........155/20, 175/12, 195/10, 200/10, 115/12...90 sec RI

2. Seated calf........45/12 x 3 ....90 RI

* ummm.....hint =

4a   Reverse calf raise, some call it toe raises, dorsal flexion, etc  4 sets of 15 reps
4b   Free Motion machine calves (best lateral tibia hit there is)  15/180  15/220  15/260  15/300 ..no RI

5   Seated calf raise,sets of  2 plates/15, 3 P/15, 4P/15 , then a quadruple drop  4P/12 3P/10 2P/8 1P/25...partner RI

6  Standing Smith calf raises......to spent at this point so P=25 not 45#, per side,    sets of 1P/15, 2P/15. 3P/15 4P/15...then a quadruple drop  4P/12. 3P/8, 2P/8 1P/1...partner RI  *




1a. lying crunch....10/20, 10/20
1b. v-ups w/ w8 between feet....10/15, 10/15
1c. swiss ball crunch w/ w8 on clavicle....20/15

I didn't actually do v-ups w/ w8 between my feet...my legs were bent as I came up and the w8 was in my hand. And I didn't do w8s on the ball.

* you want your legs almost str8...less than 20 degree bend, with the w8 between your feet*

2a. reverse crunch w/ twist......15, 20, 20....first set was incline...no twists
2b. cable rope crunch...50/6...switched to machine crunch...70/11
2c. Standing cable oblique crunch....50/6...switched to 20/12, 20/12...oblique raise off the back extension [/QUOTE]

*We we try something like swiss ball cable crunches to the opposite knee, will work on it later  *



...and that 'other' question.........one, you have to want to, really want to....may I address that tonight?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

k...I'll do more calves next time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

The day is getting really strange......have to go for a while...I've just read some incredible things I will have to share with you when my wife doesn't need the puter. or tonight from the faster one.

Work on your next W/O for us to review 


SYS

A


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

I haven't really eaten much today..sorry. 

I'm not even sure my next bodypart I'm supposed to work ...chest or arms I think?/?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

It's OK  


Tell me what you want...and I will help 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

And I forgot to add that I did 20 minutes on the elliptical 

How could I forget that...I was watching a tight little blonde running in front of me instead of the tv


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

Um...I think arms...I think i just did chest recently, lol. Your workouts are kicking my ass lately...they're great


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

Leah, please do stairs or skip?  :don'tknowhowesletoask:

Please? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

K....I'd do stairs but mel's still away...I have to have a partner to run stairs  

I was gonna ask if the rowing machine would be an okay cardio w/o?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...I think arms...I think i just did chest recently, lol. Your workouts are kicking my ass lately...they're great



You built your pyramid's base wide and strong with low volume/high intensity :yep:

...the broader the base, the higher the pyramid....and now we are raising it, shapening it, with higher vloume/high intemsity.  

You are responding quite well!  ;P

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....I'd do stairs but mel's still away...I have to have a partner to run stairs
> 
> I was gonna ask if the rowing machine would be an okay cardio w/o?



Yes, after legs, or on an off day, change grips every two minutes! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah....time to superset...raise the intensity again....sweat


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

How do ya change grips? I've never even used it before?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

Concepts (the standard for rowers) have a short str8 bar,so you may start w/overhand..go to underhand (biceps), hold the ends )parellel), pull to the torso, pull above the head or to the forehead, think BB.....many angles, etc

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah....time to superset...raise the intensity again....sweat



I want you to dropset more, less SS, a few trisets!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

I think everyone would yell at me for bad form


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I want you to dropset more, less SS, a few trisets!
> 
> DP




Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think everyone would yell at me for bad form



What happens when you exhaust a muscle or group of muscles for 20 minutes.....any growth?  Just the opposite 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

Well yeah but....I can do the elliptical for 20 minutes and it doesn't exhaust my legs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

No, it's busy hitting your butt...saying bigger bigger  LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

I have to go in a few...will you leave me your W/O.....or just make smilies at me? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

I will do my w/o first thing in the morning...don't feel like thinking any more today :fried:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 26, 2002)

....off the puter  

GN  :thankyou:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

K....I was gonna keep msg's (non W/O stuff) for a day and then delete them, just to keep this journal relatively clean...even deleted some already but ya know what....it's kinda stupid so...don't worry about it...if I need to find a w/o, I'll search 

K...arms.... How's this? 

1a. Close Grip bench on smith
1b. Incline DB curl

2a. Single arm DB Extension
2b. Concentration Curl (DB"S)

3a. w8ed bench dips
3b. Reverse Grip EZ curl

4. Rope Pressdown....double drop (3 w8's right?)

5. Zottman curls....single drop

?? 

Some of these exercises I haven't done in a very long time...the only thing I've done recently is the rope pressdown...usually start w/ them...I've done CC's recently, but I still suck at them so i'd like to keep them there for a while.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Arms in a minute...

Good Morning!  

Just went over your menu yesterday....Please eat moe today....over 2000......if you get stuck were you were....we only have one maybe 2 tweaks and cardio........I want more latitude! 

Also....please describe yours and mma's SLDL to me?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

I knew that was coming  We both have excellent form on deads....overseen by Jason a long time ago (sorry, but true  ) We both do them off the floor...and hit the floor w/ each rep (him more than me). The only difference is I use a straight leg for maximum stretch (not locked) and he uses a slightly bent leg. Back is straight, scapula set.

Good morning 

I will try to eat better today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

K....I was gonna keep msg's (non W/O stuff) for a day and then delete them, just to keep this journal relatively clean...even deleted some already but ya know what....it's kinda stupid so...don't worry about it...if I need to find a w/o, I'll search 

*LOL*

K...arms.... How's this? 

1a. Close Grip bench on smith
1b. Incline DB curl

*always like a pressdown w/u.....on the curls, turn your thumbs out at the top and squeeze*

2a. Single arm DB Extension
2b. Concentration Curl (DB"S)

* 2a standing, sitting or lying? *

3a. w8ed bench dips
3b. Reverse Grip EZ curl

*2a.......feet up?*

4. Rope Pressdown....double drop (3 w8's right?)

* yes, yummy.....like singe arm here for isolation, pushing the thumb down and back for an extra contraction, tie a single hitch in the rope and use single stranded*

5. Zottman curls....single drop

* why not double?*

?? 

Some of these exercises I haven't done in a very long time...the only thing I've done recently is the rope pressdown...usually start w/ them...I've done CC's recently, but I still suck at them so i'd like to keep them there for a while. [/QUOTE]


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Wow...I just got a really disturbing email....fucking freak bastards


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

You're so predictable....I so know what you're gonna write 



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> K...arms.... How's this?
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew that was coming  We both have excellent form on deads....overseen by Jason a long time ago (sorry, but true  ) We both do them off the floor...and hit the floor w/ each rep (him more than me). The only difference is I use a straight leg for maximum stretch (not locked) and he uses a slightly bent leg. Back is straight, scapula set.
> 
> Good morning
> ...



Well, actually a SLDL is not a DL.......it's a ham exercise

Most do this incorrectly......David mentioned he does them on a bench for the stretch...........but the actually technique is to go to only mid-shin, never touvhing the floor or taking the tension off.....
If you want a "slightly" bigger stretch, you use quarters and not plates, so your feet are just inside shoulder width (which you can't achieve on a bench, plus the stabiltiy issues)

You use an over under grip, and begin and keep the movement in your hamms....not your erectors......at the end....you squeeze, the ham-glute tie ins hard......not the erectors and the traps as in a DL....so as David said 225 IS a lot of w8 for this exercise..


And, it's not about the w8.....but how you do it!


I can RDL or DL tons, rack pull even more, primarily because I am targeting and recriuting other muscles......but on SLDL's, strong as I am...I don't go above 245....bar plus 4..... 25's on a side.  So maybe you are right, or maybe form has to be rethought on this exercise...IT IS NOT A DL.....and Jason was misinformed  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow...I just got a really disturbing email....fucking freak bastards



Show?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Originally posted by Dr. Pain 


K...arms.... How's this? 

1a. Close Grip bench on smith
1b. Incline DB curl

always like a pressdown w/u.....on the curls, turn your thumbs out at the top and squeeze

"Just for a w/u....people don't value their elbows enough"

Should I put a pressdown here then? It's what I always do...like forever I've done...should I just switch the exercises (w/ 4.)

"Just for a w/u....people don't value their elbows enough"

2a. Single arm DB Extension
2b. Concentration Curl (DB"S)

2a standing, sitting or lying? 

I always do sitting?...but usually use two arms

"good change, I don't get much out of this, prefer lying single arm"

3a. w8ed bench dips
3b. Reverse Grip EZ curl

2a.......feet up?

Yes

4. Rope Pressdown....double drop (3 w8's right?)

yes, yummy.....like singe arm here for isolation, pushing the thumb down and back for an extra contraction, tie a single hitch in the rope and use single stranded

and I always finish w/ a single arm pressdown (bored of this) ...don't have a clue what you're talking about w/ hitch in the rope and single stranded???

"then use a single arm reverse  (handle)......eiter is OK.....I was just making it easier for you to grab the rope, don't worry about it"

5. Zottman curls....single drop

why not double?

saw it coming a mile away 

?? 

Some of these exercises I haven't done in a very long time...the only thing I've done recently is the rope pressdown...usually start w/ them...I've done CC's recently, but I still suck at them so i'd like to keep them there for a while.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

I know it's not about the w8...stop saying that...you're making it seem like I'm sacrificing form for w8 

Well...whatever you want to call what we're doing (fucking technicalities  ) ....THIS is what I want him to be doing...and me


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

*"then use a single arm reverse (handle)......*

sorry....meant that's what I finish w/ ....single arm, RG

So...still confused...what's my first and fourth exercise?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Whatever you want.......just suggesting a w/u....I don't even count these w/u sets !

Leah.......I'm trying to bring you the "finer" points of form....How to get the most out each exercise w/o taking "years" to figure it out......I train trainers.  90% or them, are not getting it right, not getting a complete  contraction, just not "getting it!"

Your comment above, would be considered arguing, or stubborness....you need to be "OPEN" to my words....you don't have to agree.....or try it, or do it......just don't be so fucking difficult. 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know it's not about the w8...stop saying that...you're making it seem like I'm sacrificing form for w8
> 
> Well...whatever you want to call what we're doing (fucking technicalities  ) ....THIS is what I want him to be doing*and me *



Thought I was your coach?  Thought we were using less butt now a days?  Thought my input counted more......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Yes...I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be arrogant, was just frustrated. Sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be arrogant, was just frustrated. Sorry.



WOW   I had this whole rant in my mind.....was gonna call you Ms. Piss...err Pris, but you know what?
That's kind of awesome  

Nice version would be.......if you are receptive now.....SLDL's are a coumpound movement, but not really a DL.....We try to isol8 with in the movement, by removing as much glute, erectors and traps as we can....Therefore...we DO NOT do the movement off the floor, but rather "off the rack", keeping continuous tension, and not bending so far as to have to recruit the erctors as prime movers.  there is going to be some erector involement. The reason why a similar movemenrt..."rack pulls" works at higher w8's is because we metally and physically target the back!.  But with SLDL's we use LOWER w8's....isolat8 as much ham as possible, and never hyper extend the contractionm...as we are going "under ther butt" not over.

I know you h8 this....but here is a example of form and functional w8....TG can DL 225 off the floor, rack pulll 275.....but tops out on SLDL's at 145 (4-25's and the BB}....PK can on a very good day DL 275 and RP 315.....but never uses more than 145, although she can use 195.

So in the LST spirit, the Wynne family has a little quad/ham inbalance that I intend to correct.....just need some co-opera*w8*tion.

Lastly....if you guys want to DL......mmafiter should mostly use a "Sumo DL Stance" and you a "Conventional".....I can help when you are ready 

...and I saw this...want to say I very much agree



> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'd do them on Back day but only if your not doing Squats on leg day.




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Forgot to say....RDL's (Romanian DL's) would be perfect for both of you...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

k...now I'm just even more frustrated cause I don't see the difference in what you're saying.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

*Lastly....if you guys want to DL......mmafiter should mostly use a "Sumo DL Stance" and you a "Conventional".....I can help when you are ready *

Since I've known you, you've been telling me to do SLDL


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

K...I am really biting my fucking tongue here!

I'm going to the gym now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Leah...SLDL's done correctly to target the HAMS....has ALWAYS been the priority...because of your "overpowering" quads. 

If once a month, when you are not squatting (if you had read carefully)... nad if you want to do RDL's for thickness, density, and development....and since it largely TARGETS the hams also......that is fine.  This is not a big deal 

I have been consistant in your training, never doubt that!

What we are talking about here is developing the mind-muscle connection....if you reread all that....that is all it says, please don't get frustr8ed! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

I don't even know what a romanian DL is


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I am really biting my fucking tongue here!
> 
> I'm going to the gym now



Gee, you must be frustr8ed...Please...take it out on the w8's not me! 

I'm the one trying to help!  :LST: (sorry...just had puter probems)....Know that this is not a big deal, I'm just trying to save you some time and effort on your Journey..........please...it's not meant as criticism.....just advice, it all good! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't even know what a romanian DL is




Maybe you shoud add a fucking smilie to that, before I think you went to TP's school of "Frustr8ed Counting"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Fuck...I am such an idiot...I just forgot about one of my clients 

I think that I'm going mental or something.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Have a good W/O....you are definitely showing signs of stress!   

DP


sys


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

What time was/is your client? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

It was a 1. Work phoned home and told me about her...mentioned that I didn't have anything written in my appt book about her. I'm sure I'll get a third warning about that now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

That does not sound good! 

Since this happens , do you have a planner...or need suggestions about supps that improve cognative function and memory? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

LMFAO @ the supps....*loony* Yeah sure.

I have a personal appt book...which i write everything in...never forgot about a client before...I just don't get the one at the club updated...keep getting in shit for that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Maybe you shoud add a fucking smilie to that, before I think you went to TP's school of "Frustr8ed Counting"
> 
> DP



Whose frustrated?  Not I.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Just had to turn the avi's and sig's off...fucking 3 minutes to turn a page! 

You need to use more simlies today? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay...now I'm going to the gym...to W/O....and get in shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Have to go do some orders, maybe look at taxes.....have a good W/O  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay...I was going to come here and bloody well rant...I _was_ going to say I officially HATE working arms because I am so discouraged and frustrated...all my w8's have dropped for arms...and especially biceps, and I don't know why...I felt like such a wimp...BUT...trying to stay positive, and knowing that the mind is more powerful than the body, I decided to _embrace_ my arm W/O, make it my *favourite* bodypart to work, and look forward to working arms instead of dreading it....and hopefully, my body will respond.

If that makes me sound wacky then I don't care 

I was reading this article , and I actually remembered my dream that night because of it...kinda freaked me. I forgot to write the dream down too, which pissed me off...all I remember was that it was about Skyler  Anyway...I digress  My W/O:

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 60/10, 70/8, 80/6....0 sec RI
*1b. Incline DB Curl* 15/7, 15/6, 15/5....90 sec RI

*2a. Single Arm Overhead Extension* 12.5/8, 12.5/7, 10/12....0 sec RI
*2b. Concentration Curl* 15/6 x 2, 15/5...120 RI

*3a. w8'd bench Dips*45/14, 70/11, 70/11....0 sec RI
*3b. RG EZ curl* 30/10, 30/10, ??/9....0 sec RI 

someone stole my bar, so I had to use the adjustable EZ curl bar, which I'm not sure how much it weighs...25 or 30 feels like

*4. CG Smith, w8 per side* 25/6...120 RI, 20/8...90 RI, 15/10...60 RI, 10/12...30 RI, 10/8

*5. Zottman Curls* 10/10...120 RI, 10/8...90 RI, 10/7...60 RI, 10/6...30 RI, 10/4


Meals

*8 am*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 whole egg

*12 or 1ish* 

Tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
apple

*5ish*

1/4 cup SC oats
1 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter
2 cups mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

Looking at those times I think I may be missing a meal but I honestly can't think of what else I ate so I'm not even sure


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That does not sound good!
> 
> Since this happens , do you have a planner...or need suggestions about supps that improve cognative function and memory?
> ...



Ya gonna tell me or what? 

So...how come we don't eat fish oil? Mercola is psycho over fish oil instead of flax cause of the DHA and EPA. Could we eat it...just for health benefits? he says 1 tsp per 50 lbs of BW...that's less than a tbsp for me...I could easily sub something for it. Is it really gross tasting?  Are the caps okay to take?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay....my computer is fucked. I need a new NIC card...whatever the fuq that is...tech support said it's showing a 64% loss...so if I disappear for a day or two it's cause I can't get online and/or my puter's getting fixed :SUCKS:  

Even though it's only a "card"...it sounds so small in insignificant...I know have a feelings it's going to be $$$$$ :GGGGRRRRRRRRR:

SYS.....I hope, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....my computer is fucked. I need a new NIC card...whatever the fuq that is...tech support said it's showing a 64% loss...so if I disappear for a day or two it's cause I can't get online and/or my puter's getting fixed :SUCKS:
> 
> Even though it's only a "card"...it sounds so small in insignificant...I know have a feelings it's going to be $$$$$ :GGGGRRRRRRRRR:
> ...



Don't go! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya gonna tell me or what?
> 
> So...how come we don't eat fish oil? Mercola is psycho over fish oil instead of flax cause of the DHA and EPA. Could we eat it...just for health benefits? he says 1 tsp per 50 lbs of BW...that's less than a tbsp for me...I could easily sub something for it. Is it really gross tasting?  Are the caps okay to take?



We eat fish (esp salmon)...therefore we don't need the oil.  You can substitute fish oil for flax anytime...and as you age, it's a god idea as fish oil is easier to assimil8.

Until recently (until Mercola became involve?)...it was thought that ALL fish, and fish oil was contamin8ed........so, it's more prudent to buy flax.....cheaper too!  Fish oil over flax is absolutely necessary if you are trying to lower cholesterol........and DHA is awesome for brain function 

Lastly....recent studies..suggest that only is small amount to fish oil is needed to be cardio-protective....and that more does not improve that!  So since we are striving for a 1:1 ratio of 6's to 3's in our brain...and a 4:1 ratio in our body....flax works fine for those purposes! 

There is also an argument about flax causing more arachadonic acid, but I won't bore you with that!

Yes...the caps are OK...but not economical.

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay...I was going to come here and bloody well rant...I _was_ going to say I officially HATE working arms because I am so discouraged and frustrated...all my w8's have dropped for arms...and especially biceps, and I don't know why...I felt like such a wimp...BUT...trying to stay positive, and knowing that the mind is more powerful than the body, I decided to _embrace_ my arm W/O, make it my *favourite* bodypart to work, and look forward to working arms instead of dreading it....and hopefully, my body will respond.

* that is how I learned to climb hills on a bike...and got shoulders in the w8 room!  *

If that makes me sound wacky then I don't care 

I was reading this article , and I actually remembered my dream that night because of it...kinda freaked me. I forgot to write the dream down too, which pissed me off...all I remember was that it was about Skyler  Anyway...I digress  My W/O:

*1a. Rope Pressdown* 60/10, 70/8, 80/6....0 sec RI
*1b. Incline DB Curl* 15/7, 15/6, 15/5....90 sec RI

*2a. Single Arm Overhead Extension* 12.5/8, 12.5/7, 10/12....0 sec RI
*2b. Concentration Curl* 15/6 x 2, 15/5...120 RI

*3a. w8'd bench Dips*45/14, 70/11, 70/11....0 sec RI
*3b. RG EZ curl* 30/10, 30/10, ??/9....0 sec RI 

someone stole my bar, so I had to use the adjustable EZ curl bar, which I'm not sure how much it weighs...25 or 30 feels like

*4. CG Smith, w8 per side* 25/6...120 RI, 20/8...90 RI, 15/10...60 RI, 10/12...30 RI, 10/8

*5. Zottman Curls* 10/10...120 RI, 10/8...90 RI, 10/7...60 RI, 10/6...30 RI, 10/4

*good W/O, but your bi w8's could be better, and since you know that...they will be!  *


Meals

*8 am*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 whole egg

*12 or 1ish* 

Tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
apple

*5ish*

1/4 cup SC oats
1 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter
2 cups mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

Looking at those times I think I may be missing a meal but I honestly can't think of what else I ate so I'm not even sure  :scratch

*this is a bigger problem.....2 days in a row w/not enough NUTRITION.....you're gonna kill the metabolism we just cr8ed by BULKING, what a waste  *

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm gonna have to look at that article l8er...LOL


What happened to Tank's post?  


DP


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 27, 2002)

i deleted it. my bad.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 27, 2002)

Just in case you can read and not post!  

Good Night w8  

Train Hard, Eat Right, Sleep Well!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Wow ...freaky stuff.

What was Tank's post? I hate missing stuff 

Okay...I know my nutrition was bad after I wrote it down...so i ate...every two hours but I ate. I don't wanna screw it up by attempting to edit that so I'm writing it in this post.

at my 5 oclock meal I added 2 oz pistaschios

at 7 I had 3 oz steak, veggies w/ oil & vinegar, and 2 oz cashews

at 9:30 I had 1.5 srving protein, 2 tbsp cream, 2 cups veggies w/ oil&vinegar

oil&vinegar = 1 tbsp flax, 1 tbsp olive, 1 tbsp AVC mixed w/ about 2-3 srving worth of veggies.

I don't know totals...can't get to it.

This sucks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

It was there but blank when I first saw it!   probably some "cute" comment  (since that word somehow got edited, lol)

GM w8  

Sorry you are having problems.....glad you 8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

I would like to do legs today...if I can find that ham W/O we had in my other journal. Crap it was going good...now it's starting to slow again, lol.

Would you be able to paste it here....pwetty pwease w/ ...w/ sugar-free, low-carb, fake sugar on top?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

GM...I am in hell ...al my pics/avi's/sigs are off...I can just see a bunch of boxes w/ x's in them 

I'm afraid to leave my journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Don't leave........that is what I have to do at work!   I do miss the avi's 


I have 3 quick replys...and food, but will be here for a few, want to try to post your next  W/O?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

It's running okay right now...still slow but at least it loads eventually :sad:

I'm looking for my W/O now 

It's weird not being able to "see" you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Why the .....you know you can see/hear me......I'm the Pain that doesn't go away!  

"You'd better kick ass today, anyones ass, esp your own!  

(see what I mean?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Okay....maybe it's a good thing that my journal gets sooo  OT and I have to go through pages of stuff to find something....cause then I get to re-read some things that I've forgotten about....like your post on "heart" ...and the vitamins


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Can't see your smilie...I assume it's the same one I used....which btw I forget lol.

I might kick ass...it's gonna be a new W/O today...which sometimes isn't a good W/O on the first day of trying something new :usuallygetfrustrated:

Still looking for my W/O!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

K...one more post then food......have to shower by 9:30


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Found it!


3 sets lying leg curls....light, not to failure, for w/u

BB deads superset w/ DB deads

Prone DB curl...assuming I have a partner

seated curls

leg extensions


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Deads or SLDL's   Please try it the way I suggested, PLEASE 

K....looks good, I DID ask for "Front Squats" this week! "D


On the prone...you can step into the DB........and while holding it in your insteps, invert....it hurts the upper ankle for a second until you flip it over...but you don't need a partner! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

I hate front squats. Where do you want them?

I really don't know what you want w/ the deads? The difference? You want just hanging???? Do you want conventional deads or SLDL?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

*Would like to see a 15 set Ham W/O next time with a high rep L/E finish...the following week....triset hams with hacks and fronts...and THEN come back to this? :willyou?: *

You said a ham w/o first....then fronts the next week.

What do you want?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

SLDL's, yes hanging w/25 pound plates, you can still go to 145 if you can , to 6-10  inches off the floor, concentraion in the hams, arched back, head back...knees slightly bent at the start if you want (optional).....squeeze below the butt at the top, as little back as possible!

Bar STAYS very close to the body throughout the movement! 


Front's...just 3-4 sets, second exercise please! 

Have fun and a good W/O, I have to go....I work all weekend for a vacationing emp.   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Would like to see a 15 set Ham W/O next time with a high rep L/E finish...the following week....triset hams with hacks and fronts...and THEN come back to this? :willyou?: *
> 
> You said a ham w/o first....then fronts the next week.
> ...



That was two weeks ago.....this is the second week 

It was High Hams, then Hams and fronts...so since you blew me off last week...I'm combining what I/we want /need 

You do have options....use them 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

GGGGGGRRRRRR!!!!

Alright then. Ya know....I'm not that far from the ground...I only use 25lb plates!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Leah...it all good....just understand the goals  

Get you away from Back squats for a few weeks
Improve the ham/quad inbalance
Kick some w*ass* 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

*That was two weeks ago.....this is the second week 

It was High Hams, then Hams and fronts...so since you blew me off last week...I'm combining what I/we want /need 

You do have options....use them 
*


I didn't blow you off last week!!!!! I just haven't worked legs yet...Fuck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Alright then. Ya know....I'm not that far from the ground...I only use 25lb plates!!!!!!!



Don't start on the ground, or touch the ground during the set!
Bar close to the body, pull with the hams! :0

By the way...if you can hold and SLDL 145, then you'd better shrug 70-75's next week! 


GGGGGGRRRRRRR?

Is that the best you can do 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *That was two weeks ago.....this is the second week
> 
> It was High Hams, then Hams and fronts...so since you blew me off last week...I'm combining what I/we want /need
> ...



Fucking use it! :firemyass:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Sorry...sorry about that last post...you're just frustrating me right now. I hear and remember everything you say and then you change it on me. I know...I need to relax.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Please do....I care! 

Very late now......Have to go! :everythingisokrelax:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

K...still thinking, lol.

FYI...this is exactly how I do my SLDL:

SLDL

As opposed to this:

SLDL

And after thinking about it, I normally, except for the first set cause it's so light, pick it up off the ground in a conventional manner (Deadlift) and then begin counting reps w/ a straight leg, and I bring it right to the ground, but I don't actually rest it on the ground. 

Just for clarification 

Was also going to mention that my calves have not improved one single bit. I've been doing toes in since you told me to, like months ago, w8ing to see any improvement, and there's been none. :tryingnottowalklikeaduck: 

I know I'm going to regret telling you that since you're going to destroy my calves now, but I guess I need it.

Now I'm going to the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

I believe I said alter the toe position!

FYI...people who do cardio, where calves get used a lot...seem to benefit more from high volume/heavy w8, with dropsets and shock sets!  

Did I mention HEAVY w8.....

...and HIGH VOLUME? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...the only problem w/ not having sigs on is that I can't see my own sig.
> 
> *Failure is NOT my Destiny* LOL




So.....umm....."What did SUGAH "taste like", when you kissed it "Goodbye?" 

(trick question, I know you have cravings......bread and sweets.....wondering if you have "given in?") 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...still thinking, lol.
> 
> FYI...this is exactly how I do my SLDL:
> ...



Good, w/o the pause, that is what we want!  Amazing resemblance? 

Sometimes when you're bored, try it toes up on a board for vari8tion!  

You do know, that if you can do that w/145....then a lot of your other w8's are "Wussy" to your comparative strength......and YOU WILL BE PUTTING OUT MORE EFFORT MISSY! :Ifuckingmeanit:  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes! I can do 145 like you wanted, lol. I obviously have a lot of imbalances strengthwise...and even muscularly 

You said toes in from what I remember, and that's what I've been doing.

I haven't given in to sugar (of any kind) and I won't. DP....I can see how my body responds w/ consistency...I think that may be the key 

If my other w8's are wussy...if, lol...then yes, I will bring them up...you may need to tell me what's wussy though 

Okay...so I decided, since the ham w/o is what you wanted originally, and I really wanted to try it, and I DIDN'T blow you off, that I would do the ham w/o, and next week do the triset like you wanted. I did the deads the way you wanted...still felt it in my lower back though...mostly w/ the db's. BTW...I'm so done w/ the BB/DB superset...I wasn't enjoying it at all this time.

If I'm allowed, I'd like to try a w/o w/ conventional deads, after the triset w/o of course.

So....my W/O:

*1. Lying Leg Curl* 40/10, 45/10, 50/10....90 sec RI

*2a. BB SLDL* 115/8, 135/8, 145/6, 145/4....0 sec RI
*2b. DB SLDL* 50/8....180 RI, 50/6, 50/5....240 RI, 50/5.....5 minute RI!

*3. Prone DB Curl* 20/10, 20/9, 20/8....120 RI

These were fun :sarcasm: Would have been better w/ a partner...and if my calves had been any more sore they would have seized up trying to hold the damn thing in place, lol

*4. Seated Leg Curls, Plate loaded* 35/12...120 RI, 35/10...90 RI, 35/9....60 RI, 35/5

*5. Leg Extentions* 90/10, 105/10, 120/8, 75/20....120 RI

Also did some PNF stretching....just light w/o any Pain...and lots of massaging.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Bloody Hell!  That took forever to post :nopatience: GGGGGGGRRRRR: Fuck! 

Forgot to say...even just those extension's seemed too much for my quads, lol...they were really pumped....never get a pump on hams  .....(if you could see my quads I think you'd never let me do any quad exercises again)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

OK...SLDL SS goes! 

So you feel it in your back   THAT WAS MY FRIGGIN POINT!  In the future, if we use these, you don't go lower than your hand just below your knees! TG does that to me, we go for a year before she says..."You know...I never really feel this exercise!"  Then we make a small adjustment, and voila, instant HIT!  Damn does that piss the fuck out of me! :GGGRRR:

Harrop curls are back "in".......and a special way to do hacks  (pushing your hips off the sled on the positive, legs a little higher on the platform and toes turned out slightly) 

Looks like a gr8 W/O despite the moaning and groining :sarcasm:

We can try DL's

...and I will be informinug you where and when I see WUSSINESS!    :countonit:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

*Dr. of Pain*


> By the way...if you can hold and SLDL 145, then you'd better shrug 70-75's next week!



In my last shoulder w/o I said that I probably could do 70's if I could rack the fukkers.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

LMFAO! k...But, I did 'em the way you wanted and still felt it in my back...and, not to piss the fuck out of you any more, lol...but when I do 'em my way I feel in more in my hams and less in my back....although there's still a little back....not as much as today though.

I almost did harrop curls today! After the extensions...I should've 

We have two hack machines...one is a 45 degree, back against the pad (this is the one I use). and a standing hack that can be used either facing the machine or facing away from the machine. Not sure which you want to me use.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Can I do cardio tomorrow?


*9 am*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
'bout 1/4 mixed berries

*11:30*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*3ish* PWO

1/2 cup regular oats 
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp peanut butter
2 oz pistaschios

*5*

'bout 5 oz turkey
1 tbsp mayo
2 cup mixed veggies w/ O&V

*7:30*

6 oz ground beef w/ spaghetti sauce (no not really 6 oz meat)
1 cup or a bit more of spaghetti squash

.....but I couldn't eat it all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Dr. of Pain*
> 
> 
> In my last shoulder w/o I said that I probably could do 70's if I could rack the fukkers.



I know.....I'm saying you'd BETTER!:fing...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO! k...But, I did 'em the way you wanted and still felt it in my back...and, not to piss the fuck out of you any more, lol...but when I do 'em my way I feel in more in my hams and less in my back....although there's still a little back....not as much as today though.
> 
> I almost did harrop curls today! After the extensions...I should've
> ...



Piss the fuck out of me, huh? 

The hack with the pad...the other sounds like something Body Master's call a power squat machine.  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_

I haven't given in to sugar (of any kind) and I won't. DP....I can see how my body responds w/ consistency...I think that may be the key 

*Ya think? *






Also did some PNF stretching....just light w/o any Pain...and lots of massaging.

*and that was usually Painful?   So the injury is improving? *

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



.....but I couldn't eat it all.


WTF?.....Last week you couldn't stop eating....this week, lol  


And as for cardio:

no........your doing the wrong type of cardio for the wrong reasons...keep the deal 

DP





_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_

DP....I can see how my body responds w/ consistency...I think that may be the key 

I love that....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

K....you still suck, LOL

No...the injury isn't improving at all actually...but I normally get really.....disgusted w/ the lack flexibility I have now, and pissed off w/ the Pain and give up...but I just continued this time and worked around it.

I know....not sure why I couldn't eat it 

Are you as frustrated as I am w/ my computer? 

ya sure no cardio? :wanttobecutnow:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Hell yeah it's frustrating....a taste of what I go through at work! 

I know you want to be cut now....that is the problem...it doesn't work like that...esp if you want to retain as much LBM as possibe! 

...and you know that!  

leasebepatient:


DP who doesn't suck LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well shoulders is next...then chest I guess....but I can't do shoulders tomorrow cause of legs today....so I can either do abs again and cardio or do chest...then shoulders on Monday



Bull fucking shit...you can do shoulders....but chest and CHEST is ok too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

Well...no I can't cause my traps are sore after legs ...done it before and my shoulder w/o sucked. I guess I'm doing chest....or chest tomorrow then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...no I can't cause my traps are sore after legs ...done it before and my shoulder w/o sucked. I guess I'm doing chest....or chest tomorrow then



w8aminute......you do know you can always add traps to "Back Day" and do front delt mayhem instead? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> w8aminute......you do know you can always add traps to "Back Day" and do fornt delt mayhem instead?
> 
> 
> DP




OMG.....have I just unleashed hell? 

PUFA....gotcha


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

You do know I am bringing the site to you, but i have to go soon, sorry! 

So we add:

Two hand rope between the legs 3-4 sets 10, 8, , 8
SS /w DB front raise, alternating, hands turned to 45 degrees

in place of traps......


and do regular traps on back day  : D 

DP


p.s  I think I'm gonna be using coconut oil, want to see what Udo says about it first.  Interesting that it should come to my attention today eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why...what's today?
> 
> Okay...I can do that, I guess
> ...



Today is when I learned of a possible link to thyroid function!

Yes  Traps and uprights!  P

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

OMG...teenagers are evil  Whoever invented them needs a serious kick in the ass! Did you know, that once gathered into groups of two or more, the need to play sony outweighs the need for sleep?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

I may have mentioned that 

Good Morning!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Ha! Hi 

I'm stillllll cleaning  LOL We yak a lot  Fun though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ha! Hi
> 
> I'm stillllll cleaning  LOL We yak a lot  Fun though



Funny....didn't see that when I posted it?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

How late were they up....it goes till 3-4 AM here?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Um...they haven't slept yet


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

...and neither have I come to think of it ....buggers kept me up all night  I need more coffee...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

BTW......most of that stuff on Coconut Oil, boiled down to Lauric Acid and MCT's aka MCFA's.   I knew a lot of it as it pertained to MCT's.......received an early primer via some Parrillo books...(Mauro h8s them for cutting) 

But I didn't see the connection with the thyroid gland......it was always tauted as a metabolism booster.....via rapid energy supply....almost as if an amazing Carb source at 8 cals per gram had been discovered......first and fastedt  burned so to speak.

Now the question, because it's hard to assimil8 more than a tsp at first of MCT's.....is how much CO before cramping...the literature says easy digestibilty???


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

K...I'm doing chest today...should I just do the same w/o I did last week?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and neither have I come to think of it ....buggers kept me up all night  I need more coffee...BRB



We have VERY strict rules on location and noise level here (sometimes it doen't help)....I suggest you adopt the some...maybe with a 1 AM bedtime  

BTW....always tell teenagers 1 to 1.5 hours ahead of what you really expect....and give em shit anyways! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BTW......most of that stuff on Coconut Oil, boiled down to Lauric Acid and MCT's aka MCFA's.   I knew a lot of it as it pertained to MCT's.......received an early primer via some Parrillo books...(Mauro h8s them for cutting)
> 
> But I didn't see the connection with the thyroid gland......it was always tauted as a metabolism booster.....via rapid energy supply....almost as if an amazing Carb source at 8 cals per gram had been discovered......first and fastedt  burned so to speak.
> ...




I haven't even read all the stuff yet ....ADD kicked in, sorry ...how 'bout I experiment w/ walnut oil and fish oil...and you experiment w/ coconut oil, cause that sounds like it could be Painful if ya screw it up () and then we'll figure it out together


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm doing chest today...should I just do the same w/o I did last week?



Let's see it?  Still haven't woken up from my nine hours of sleep? 


DP

Did you see my last post on MCT's?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We have VERY strict rules on location and noise level here (sometimes it doen't help)....I suggest you adopt the some...maybe with a 1 AM bedtime
> 
> BTW....always tell teenagers 1 to 1.5 hours ahead of what you really expect....and give em shit anyways!
> ...



Well...your house is bigger than mine...we're all on one level, and it's small...so doesn't matter where they are...I can hear them.

That's funny...I said to turn it off at 2, came out at three to yell at them and tell them to go to bed. They did, but yakked a lot, so I let them go out and watch TV when they went, at least they weren't as close to me, lol.

Then my stupid cat couldn't decide if she wanted in w/ us or out w/ them....GGGGRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't even read all the stuff yet ....ADD kicked in, sorry ...how 'bout I experiment w/ walnut oil and fish oil...and you experiment w/ coconut oil, cause that sounds like it could be Painful if ya screw it up () and then we'll figure it out together



OK...deal....I have some from Omega Nutrition in the store......just need to figure out HOW to use it!  I know you can fry in it, has a high flash point and never goes "Trans"  

Shakes?  It's solid at room temp........I do like coconut milk....I have one customer that orders 2 cases at a time......makes awesome sauces for stirfries, curries and here is my favorite Thai soups 

Chooped up scallions, mushrooms, cayenne or white pepper (make it spicy).. sauteed in sesame/safflower blend (sesame smokes by itself.....maybe a good place for CO?) in a base of 1/2 Coconut Milk...and water.......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...deal....I have some from Omega Nutrition in the store......just need to figure out HOW to use it!  I know you can fry in it, has a high flash point and never goes "Trans"
> 
> Shakes?  It's solid at room temp........I do like coconut milk....I have one customer that orders 2 cases at a time......makes awesome sauces for stirfries, curries and here is my favorite Thai soups
> ...




Yes...I was actually looking at coconut oil last night..before i read all this stuff...it's like a solid chunk o' fat 

That sounds yummy


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Um....I've been up for an hr or so...if I don't get something to eat NOW....I just know my coach is going to yell at me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um....I've been up for an hr or so...if I don't get something to eat NOW....I just know my coach is going to yell at me



yeah....he can be a "Real Fuckhead"....but only at times! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Naw....he's not a fuckhead....just expects a lot, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

Go eat


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

K 

Then I'll work on my chest W/O   Rob's gonna go w/ me today...so I'll have a spot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K
> 
> Then I'll work on my chest W/O   Rob's gonna go w/ me today...so I'll have a spot



Corrected:

 Rob's gonna go w/ me today...so I'll go heavier and harder than I ever thought possible, setting at least 2-3 Personal Records!!!" :fuckyeah:  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Yep  ....I didn't even need a spot last week  

Should I try the 40's??? I don't know if I could do it ...I can do 35's for 6?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

K...how's this?

10% Incline...DB Press, 4 sets

Swiss ball flyes, incline, 3 sets superset w/
Machine flyes, 3 sets

Machine chest press, nautilus, 3 sets...haven't used it in a long time, drop sets

High cable flyes, 3 drop sets


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

Yes.....three secrets and a trick

1)  first exercise after w/u
B)  don't waste reps on early sets  25/6  30/4  35/2
3)  pick up a 5 pound DB right before your set, shake it, toss it around...tell yourself that 5 pounds is nothing.......it honestly isn't, esp the first few reps....it's just in your head that it is...err...was...then THROW the pice of shit little w8 down

*Growl....I mean a mother fucking shit distrubing growl,.....pick up the 40's and give those little toys a ride!  I like to say "I fucking own you!  or Come Here...or TOY!"*

d)  now here is the trick....if you have seen enough people try a heavier w8...you'd understand it's not the w8....it's getting it up in the first place....and in stable fashion...

So......the best way up....is to place the w8 just above the knees (have the w8's nearby...don't waste energy getting them to the bench)  ...then kick, kick as you roll back....Rob should stabilized you and catch you by the elbows as you roll back, as soon as your arms are in the groove....first rep is on Rob....doesn't count, but you start in the top position, center your back, whatever you need to, don't go too slow or too fast on the first rep, that is important! 

NOW HERE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING....Very Very tight wrists/grip....that improves the stability through the wrist, elbow and into the shoulder....rehearse this mentally....see yourself getting the w8 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
K...how's this?

10% Incline...DB Press, 4 sets

Swiss ball flyes, incline, 3 sets superset w/
Machine flyes, 3 sets

Machine chest press, nautilus, 3 sets...haven't used it in a long time, drop sets

* I want triple drops *

High cable flyes, 3 drop sets 

* grab a pad...and do these about 4-6 feet in front of the apperatus and ON YOUR KNEES (seriously)......4 reps hands together, then 6 reps crossing over, right, left, right, left, right, left  (hand on top), then 4 more hands touching...squeeze each rep for 2-3 seconds......3 sets*

K?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

lmfao @ the growling. I am NOT throwing around a 5 lb w8 

I know how to get the w8 up...that's exactly what I do


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Okay for the triple drops.....do I have to do that on my knees?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao @ the growling. I am NOT throwing around a 5 lb w8
> 
> I know how to get the w8 up...that's exactly what I do



Are you serious?  Did you learn that from me, LOL  

No the triple drops were on the press! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am NOT throwing around a 5 lb w8




BTW..that works.....kills me that people squatting 135-185 think they can feel 10 pounds  (6-7%) on their back for the first couple reps......so I place a "Baby Bell" on them...and make them "toss it"...works every time! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Okay...well that didn't fucking work!!!!!!!!   

Never mind the 40's ...I couldn't even lift the 35's!?!? Like WTF?? Seriously...rob had to spot me on all the 35's...what a fucking disappointment. I don't know why? I've never been so mad in a W/O before.

*1. 10% incline Db Press* 25/6, 30/4, 35/2, 35/5, 30/8

assistance on every fucking rep w/ the 35's...

*2a. Swiss ball flyes, incline* 17.5/8, 17.5/7, 17.5/6
*2b. Machine Flyes* 60/6, 50/6, 50/6

*3. Nautilus Press*  65/10, 80/6 + 65/6 + 50/5, 80/5 + 65/5 + 50/4, 70/6 + 55/4 + 40/5

*4. Standing Cable Flyes* 40/6 + 30/8, 30/8 + 20/8, 30/8 + 30/6

I didn't even attempt the knees...had enough disappointment for one day...I'll try them next time.

 What a shitty W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> No the triple drops were on the press!
> ...




I know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...well that didn't fucking work!!!!!!!!
> 
> Never mind the 40's ...I couldn't even lift the 35's!?!? Like WTF?? Seriously...rob had to spot me on all the 35's...what a fucking disappointment. I don't know why? I've never been so mad in a W/O before.
> ...



(fucking just got logged out again, twice in 3 minutes)

So, what is the last thing that goes through a bugs mind when it hits your windshied at 65 mph? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

It's ASSHOLE!  

Moral:  Somedays you're the Bug...somedays you're the Windshield? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

This is supposed to make me feel better? lol

I should've skipped the stupid gym today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

No......it was suppose to cheer you up 


Sorry....justs happens sometimes....you have to flow with it

...IF IT FELT HEAVY, IT WAS HEAVY! 

You still got something out of it, it wasn't wasted! 

Sorry....have to go, be at the store in 40 minutes...and lose the puter to wifey 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Felt like a waste 

K...have a good one 

And thanks....not really upset about it anymore, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

SYS  sorry  

Read my journal while you W'd/O.....OMG I thought your was messy and interesting 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

LMAO....mine is far worse than yours....imagine if I hadn't cleaned from last night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO....mine is far worse than yours....imagine if I hadn't cleaned from last night




"Cluttering for Keeps?"  




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

K...see ya when you get back. I'm returning about 2 weeks worth of email  *procrastinator*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm back 

Damn....so many out of towners....you'd think people had never seen snow in there life.  They converted the hill down the street to a 'sleigh run'...even the New's crews don't bother to go up in the mountains...the just shoot there, what a freakin zoo when I drove by! ????  (<-----want to see what that looks like...I slipped on some keys)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

* ???? (<-----want to see what that looks like...I slipped on some keys)
*

LOL!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

So how did I do that? LMAO 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

I dunno?  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

So now I want to put shit on top of all my letters and don't know how I did it! 


So, it's really slow here....reading about coconut oil!  

What's going on w/you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm still returning emails


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

I kept you company when you were bored?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

This cocnut oil literature is incredible....now if it is only true....the link to the thyroid, and that that the thyroid has to the rest of the body......I'm goona have to read some technical stuff and then call Udo 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do I get an ADDigest of it all or do I have to actually read it?



Well, in the Mercola article...the author was doing really well, very persuassive arguments and all....untill page 6/8 were  he made several statements that lowered his credibility....I'm trying to finish w/o discounting some of his main points! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

So some redemption at the end...esp credential wise

Bottomline.....we are doing well with our belief in SF (yolks, cream, meats, CO, fish oils, ettc) and your recent suggestion of replacing some flax with fish looks good......looks like the CO has some special thyroid stimul8ing qualities


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

So like...how much CO do you have to take in order for it to stimulate the thyroid?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

it's looking like 200-250 calories worth.....Omega Nutrtion is suppose to have some recipes, but I can't go till later! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

I have to order some more next week.....I guess they were the numberone stocking stuffer from our store.

If you want me to send them and can w8...I will!   

between 2 tsp and 1 T...hard  to tell...at 1 T this meal has 30 F  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Coconut oil only has 6.8 cals per gram????


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Damn....computer's slowed right friggen down.

Um....I may have two paid shoots coming up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

Tell?  When?  New Shooters..or ones that "Check out?"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Fucking site, lol.

New shooters...one's a lingerie, and one's a figure. Still checking them 

 (www.ericjacksch.com and
www.fineartphotos.ca) 

http://www.onemodelplace.com/photographer_list.cfm?P_ID=15541


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

When....???

First one..has a complete lack of men (1) in his portfoio, but some good shots.  I wonder if the one non-anonymous nude has given permission?

....second, not enough info...says TFP's.

What kind of shoot and what kind of condition do they expect you in?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEww yuck



You suck..it's fuckin good! 

WARLORD says  "If you are working more than one bodypart, something ain't getting worked right"

like that?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...rob wants the puter...BBS...don't know how much yet...we're not that far yet
> 
> BBS



I have to go too....bout an hour...!

Want to see your meals! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I saw one in your journal...it said  "Your always fucking right, and it irritates the Hell out of me!"
> 
> DP




No...I don't think I'll use that one 

Damn...why do you ask for my meals on the days I don't keep track? Um....I sorta kinda didn't really pay attention, or eat very much, or eat very well...as in just kinda nibbled instead of a meal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't think I'll use that one
> 
> Damn...why do you ask for my meals on the days I don't keep track? Um....I sorta kinda didn't really pay attention, or eat very much, or eat very well...as in just kinda nibbled instead of a meal.



This is happening too frequently....your gonna fuck your metabolism!  lease eat well 


So where is this quote going? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Cardio may be needed near the end of a cut to drop the last bit of fat, but other than that....



Oops, dropped something! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

quote:
Originally posted by w8lifter 


Cardio may be needed near the end of a cut to drop the last bit of fat, but other than that....  

Oops, dropped something! 

DP




*I hate when you do that to me   ....how long did it take you to find that? lol*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Of course you know this....NO CARDIO till I say so
> 
> And if he is coming to you.....question his studio (if he has one) and have Rob there, but you know that.
> ...




I've told you this before....just because they don't have an actual studio doesn't mean they're slimeballs. Many of them shoot out of their homes. They still have all the necessary equipment, and have a room set aside as a studio. 

Ya sure no cardio? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> quote:
> Originally posted by w8lifter
> 
> ...



Not long at all.....it was in the Cardio Drools post....

Yes  I'm sure....you're already F'ing up in the Nutrtion, please don't screw with the Physiology too......going too fast costs to much LBM.....it WILL be like wasting months of effort!  Trust me! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay...I know....*you're right*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I know....*you're right*





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I know....*you're right*





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I know....*you're right*





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I know....*you're right*






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I know....*you're right*



I have a present for you when I come back in a few 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess I am not going to the gym today.

I have remembered to take my vitamins 2 days in a row  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm gonna have a long slow day......yesterday was better than expected because of all the tourism and snow...another couple inches as I drove home.....but who knew ...I left my sweatshirt at home. only had a polo shirt and shorts....no socks ......I must have looked funny scraping ice ad snow off my car 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm gonna have a long slow day......yesterday was better than expected because of all the tourism and snow...another couple inches as I drove home.....but who knew ...I left my sweatshirt at home. only had a polo shirt and shorts....no socks ......I must have looked funny scraping ice ad snow off my car
> 
> DP




The socks drive me nuts, I'm telling you.  Aren't you COLD???? 

No...SYT means tommorrow....SYTT means tomorrow twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

What, is the site down again......:fuckingdehydration: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

No....sites working fine for me?

Ya think I'm fighting a losing battle w/ this journal? Should I just leave all the OT's? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The socks drive me nuts, I'm telling you.  Aren't you COLD????
> 
> No...SYT means tommorrow....SYTT means tomorrow twit



Never cold feet....snow in my shoes feels good....and there are NO socks to get wet....I h8 that!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

gross!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

I feel like re-arranging my furniture today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Do it!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Shit Fuck bye


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok ...SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok...body report

My ass/upper hip is still fat  and I think that I have permanently distended my gut from eating so much food....but....I no longer feel "bloated"...maybe a little at the end of the day, but nothing like I was. Good thing is I can see my abs again. I think my quads look good, however, they are most definitely bigger, and it's not all fat...so ...if *I* think they're too big, I'm wondering what *you'd* say about 'em, lol 

I can't tell if my hams have improved at all  

...and that's my report  

now...I have to go cut Taylor's hair


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

So that is your report eh? 

Then, I'm "Amazed" and "Impressed"  that after only 4 days of CONSISTENCY, you have such impressive results! 

BW?

Furthermore, I'm *amazed* and *impressed* that you cut hair! LOL 



Highlight of my W/O.....Dr. J says to me after I tell him I was not sore at all from the calf W/O, and when I get sore....it's never bad because of my ability to recover.....as his jaw drops in disbelief.........he says.."You know what two bodyparts on me never get "that sore?"  I look at him and say...."Are you sure you want to tell me?".........As he slinks and cowers he says..."No, NO..on second thought, I don't think that would be a good idea!"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

I wouldn't tell you either 

...my BW is 123, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Awesome BW...right were we want you!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Really? Good! 

And yes...i can cut hair....but only Taylor's LOL *jack of all trades...master of none*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm in the best fucking mood.......Damn CO is good shit!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Fuking funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah...you have been for a while now......  I love the NO ARGUING RULE  LOL 

BTW...on our 7th set of Hammer Pulldown...Dr. J did 35 reps with a plate on each side...I didi 50...OMG...you can get a pump on 30 C a day!  

(so ...ummm...your reading my Journal today?)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes...I am? 

Do you know that 50 reps is nuts? You do know eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

*meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax
apple

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks...switched to the omega eggs

*Meal 3*

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
2 cups mixed greens w/ brocoli, slivered almonds, walnut oil, flax oil, & RWV

*Meal 4*

5 oz ground beef
1 cup spaghetti squash

*Meal 5*

5 oz salmon
1 cup mixed greens (as above)
3 oz pistashios

*Meal 6*

1/2 cup old fashioned oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tsp peanut butter
1 tbsp cream

Total:   2110    
Fat: 111  999  48% 
  Sat: 12  104  5% 
  Poly: 24  214  10% 
  Mono: 27  242  12% 
Carbs: 88  292  14% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 196  785  38%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, heavy just wasn't doing "it", whatever "it" is?  

...and reverse grip rows with the new 1200 pound tensile strength  bars they bought because of me, even with a few plates weren't either....stupid bars are so wide....who says wider is better?  (lucky I had my straps) 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

That was an honest typo btw


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah...I figured  funny though lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Day just got busy...see you in a while 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Shit...why can't I get my meals right :GGGGRRRRR: I thought I was doing good today...and wtf aren't i hungry if that's all I'm eating????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

w8....where the fuck are the carbs....we agreed on 70 C a day!  I've been warning you, your metabolism adjusts too rapidly...it's smart like you.  You need to fix this by tonight and tomorrow....or your gonna lose 10 days to a reset! 

Please?  

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Can't I have fat instead of carbs...I feel so much better w/o them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Eat another apple or some oats next meal ...and we will talk in a few! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Nuts!  LOL  Not the carb source I had in mind! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah well I had to ...I only have one meal left and I'm only at 1600  ...if I hadn't I'd be even lower


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Tell me what your next meal is?

OT

I can't believe I OK'd a "Teen NYE Party"....so lucky when I got home..after my closing pyscho....I was told it had moved to anothers house mglucky:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

I was wondering what you were going to be doing NYE


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

I was going to have oats/protein/peanut butter ??


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Which will only bring me up to about 1900...is that okay?


(I know....fuking ADD) lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Next meal?

We may have to go out, but I don't want to....SoP wants us to go over w/him....we like the people....they just live in the forest like way out of town


oh..and Mrs Pain wants to go downtown and see the Pine Cone Drop.....I hope its fucking 2 degrees outside 


What'cha  gonna do


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, lol.

I posted my next meal...don't tell me my ADDness is rubbing off on you, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG....I have no brain left...I swear I'm not doing this on purpose 

Um...we haven't decided....Rob wants to go out but I really don't want to do anything.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Which will only bring me up to about 1900...is that okay?



OKay....here is the deal 

give me:

35 P 30 C 20 F
35 P 05 C 20 F
35 P 15 C 20 F
30 P 10 C 15 F
30 P 00 C 15 F
30 P 00 C 20 F

195 C 60 C 110 F   ..through Sunday night...and I really want meal 3 at 25 C..so I'm bending over backwards for ya!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh yeah, lol.
> 
> I posted my next meal...don't tell me my ADDness is rubbing off on you, lol



No...I was typing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Is your puter fixed or neutered

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay...I can do that


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

It seems to be working fine today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It seems to be working fine today



Yeah....funny how that works!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

K...I'm hungry...is that okay....protein/oats/pnut butter?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Is it time? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes...I'm hungry....BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

Can we work on my W/O for tomorrow? ...Shoulders?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can we work on my W/O for tomorrow? ...Shoulders?



Yes.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

K...I'm gonna keep traps w/ shoulders K? 

Seated DB Press

DB shrugs SS w/
DB upright rows (never done them)

Those seated rear cable thingys

DB laterals...drop set

...and another rear exercise


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
K...I'm gonna keep traps w/ shoulders K? 

Seated DB Press

* About time for seated or standing BB*

DB shrugs SS w/
DB upright rows (never done them)

* they are different, cable NG on a cambered bar is the best hit......and let your w8 valet...rack your w8's for you!  *

Those seated rear cable thingys

DB laterals...drop set

...and another rear exercise

*I would do one rear and 2 lateral instead, actually a good compromise might be..seated arms in a hammer position on the DB's.. a movement half way between a lateral and a front raise...so from a down at your sides starting position, raise, thumbs up...to about ear level........but not at your front or sides.......1/2 way in between*


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

So 45 degrees? lol

I thought I had to bring up my rear delts?

...I have a w8 valet? 

I'm scared to do the BB, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

*cable NG on a cambered bar is the best hit*

If you can believe this...we don't actually have a cambered bar :stupid:

We have an inverted V bar....which I can't use cause the angle is so sharp it hurts my wrists....or a straight bar.

...I could use the rope...palms out?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

rob wants the puter...back in a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So 45 degrees? lol
> 
> I thought I had to bring up my rear delts?
> ...




No...you asked me how to bring the rears up....I just complied 

Oh...the big bad BB.....weighs 45's ponds you know......TG and PK use quaters on it........but then they been training with me for a while ...j/k...You can do it!  Bar/8  55/7,  65/6,  65/5  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *cable NG on a cambered bar is the best hit*
> 
> If you can believe this...we don't actually have a cambered bar :stupid:
> ...



Str8 bar would work......did you see my post of varying contration heights?

EZ curl bar is not bad either.....for a good triset....BB WG to the pec line, or just above, NG cables to the chin, then nose, then forehead, with your shrugs....last week of DB shrugs btw  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

But I love DB shrugs 

I only asked about the rears cause you told i had to bring 'em up 

Yes...I saw the different contraction height thing.

*ignoring TG*

can't stay...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW...just when my tummy was getting flat again...you go and make me eat carbs and now it's all sticking out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

If you had had your carbs earlier, this would be happening 

No the rear delt thing was your idear  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

:eviltongue:

Where's your hormone post?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 30, 2002)

Is the :evilbum: for that?  I got lazy.....my editor kept getting hungry and couldn't focus! 

I'll do it  on NYs 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Good morning L  

Need you help with something? :funIhope:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Morning...busy today aren't we 

What?  ...and then I was gonna post something


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

I need to round up some pics...for my

Got Legs thread
I need you, me, Prince, Fade...and who else you can tink of....of course we wil just invite others


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

That does sound fun....K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Let me find all the pics first....if we do it here first it'll sorta ruin it won't it?



No, boards slow.......Do you think my first mini's legs in Mama B journal are better than my everyday legs?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

This one is good


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

And so's this one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes....

I'm done, I can use those in the starter post...do you next?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Should this go in Members pics......guests can not see that?  Or in open chatter?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think there's anything he can do about that btw.

which pic were you talking about?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Should this go in Members pics......guests can not see that?  Or in open chatter?




Members pics....it'll just get moved there if we don't anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Yep

Is this bad?

 SHE'S/HE'S GOT LEGS!!!  (ZZ Top..She Know's how to use them,lol)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Quite the opposite


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't have any recent leg shots


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm having trouble writing...thise so far...help with my French please? 

So the 'Big Legs' Thread got me thinking (oh no....Mr. Bill voice)

Several IM members...have some nice wheels......why not a thread dedicated to legs. 

So with w8's help (former Pic Mod par excellent).....we have started here with a few members legs 

Please feel free to add yours.......we're legging forward to it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have any recent leg shots



you have that extraordinary one....the one that says "If I were in a plane crash and ran out of food, I'd eat her first!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

LMFAO! 

I swear you make spelling mistakes on purpose...fixed them, lol.

I don't think I'm going to post any pics.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Please...that is a gr8 pic...the others pics are old too, Please!


can I post that


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

can you post what?

It's not about how old they are. I'm not posting pics anymore.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

can I postthe legs picst then?  With that caption?

what I was asking about first is what I wrote...should I post that

I have to eat soon


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes...that's good, as long as you copy this one...you had spelling mistakes 

maybe i'll add my pics later....after everyone else has?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I have to eat too...go eat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

This sucks big....I was using the example of me or anyone taking the liberty of using one of your pics

Post the damn  thread

---------------------------------


So the 'Big Legs' Thead got me thinking (oh no....Mr. Bill voice)

Several IM members...have some nice Wheels......why not a thread dedicated to legs? 

So with w8's help (former Pic Mod par excellent).....we have started here with a few members legs 

Please feel free to add your's.......we're legging forward to it! 

--------------

Can we start with Prince....then I'll do me (shit again)...and then maybe Fade?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Can we eat first? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I really hate eating oats now.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Please do those...looking for Prince




Um....I feel kinda weird posting other peoples pics  ....maybe we should just let everyone post their own?

You need to post yours


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

It's just for starters...oats are temporary....just a few days

and K 

Prince's are down


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

K to what? 

I was trying to fix Prince's but couldn't figure out the URL...didn't he post them in mod too?

I still have something to show you when we're done this.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

k...running out of time...I can multi task

posting Fade and TP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> Douglas Graham Artist Management. I have some photographers that I represent. also Models Of course. I would like to have one of my photographers do some work with you. are you interested? and were are you. I noticed you do not travel.
> You can contact me toll free @ 1-866-



I can't find any info on this guy  All I know is that he's in Canada somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

I can look/search later...ask him for references...w/o calling...use E-mail

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

w8......please reconsider...BB is about showing your body 

Thank you for ALL your help!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

You're welcome 

It was a good idea...should be a fun thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're welcome
> 
> It was a good idea...should be a fun thread



I've been wanting to do that for a long time actually....is or was? 


Please post :willconsiderephedrine:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Funny...cause..I can't even see the Pro PT forum...I saw it once and can't see it anymore 

I think you're right.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I've been wanting to do that for a long time actually....is or was?
> 
> 
> ...




Is.

You can't bribe me, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

*1. Seated BB Press* 45/10...120 RI, 50/8...180 RI, 55/7

*2a. DB Shrugs* 55/18, 65/12, 70/10, 70/12....0 RI
*2b. EZ Curl WG Upright Rows* 40/10, 40/10, 40/9, 50/8....180 - 240 RI

 .....dropped the fukkers when I was re-racking them though  ...that's why I did another set  I normally do 50's on the rows but someone had it.

*3. 45 degree DB Raise, seated* 10/6, 10/5, 10/5.....90 RI

*4. Rear Delt Machine* 50/10, 55/10, 60/8, 60/7 ....120 RI ...except between set 2 & 3 when someone was yakking to me for 10 minutes

*5. Standing Lateral Raise* 10/8 + 7.5/6 + 5/6, 10/6 + 7.5/4 + 5/5, 10/6 + 7.5/4 + 5/5....120 RI

*6. Seated Machine Press* 60/8 + 50/6 + 30/5


Wasn't enough...I wanted to do more.



*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1/4 cup mixed berries
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax

*Meal 3* PWO

6 egg whites
2 yolks ....w/ salsa
1 oz cheddar
1/4 cup fibre one

*Meal 4*

tuna
2 tsp flax

*Meal 5*

4 oz salmon
1/2 oz cheese

*Meal 6*

1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp peanut butter

*Confessions*

Had a tea w/ cream and about 12 almonds

Total:   2127    
Fat: 118  1062  51% 
  Sat: 20  179  9% 
  Poly: 20  176  8% 
  Mono: 23  208  10% 
Carbs: 74  227  11% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 201  804  38%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

....and you wanted to do MORE MG:  That's psycho you know! 

Nice W/O....did the BB presses .....got the 70's 

I would like to see you lateral 12.5's and soon after 15's....but I KNOW that's coming!  

D im*P*ressed


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....and you wanted to do MORE MG:  That's psycho you know!



Is this a joke? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Food looks much better today! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm trying to stick to it exactly


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I keep forgetting to post my water.....I'm getting about 5 litres.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I keep forgetting to post my water.....I'm getting about 5 litres.




Damn...you're awesome   Just playing.........me2...I want 6 though. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I know...I've been trying...just can't seem to get there....no excuse for it.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I want to do a shoot w/ body paint, right before my show when I'm all cut...(I love this pic).. However...I can not get a snake painted on me  Sooooo...any ideas on what to get painted on me? I want it to be "my own thing" even though I've been inspired by this pic 

Rob was thinking of a dragon.....or vines....I really like the vine idea


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's "work status" mean on an application?



Well it's kind of like marital status.....you are  either married, not and available or part time, just think of it as work 

Application for what? 


DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoa....that pic kicks ass and you would look amazing painted like that  I vote vines!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want to do a shoot w/ body paint, right before my show when I'm all cut...(I love this pic).. However...I can not get a snake painted on me  Sooooo...any ideas on what to get painted on me? I want it to be "my own thing" even though I've been inspired by this pic
> 
> Rob was thinking of a dragon.....or vines....I really like the vine idea



Um...because you don't like snakes? 

I suppose Jackass is out of the quaetion, how about Coconuts, Eyeballs, Dice, Taco Bell Dog.....

I don't know...let me think...it was a hard day, closed early!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Um...because you don't like snakes?
> 
> DP



No...because she's got a snake on her...that would be cheesy if i copied it.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Whoa....that pic kicks ass and you would look amazing painted like that  I vote vines!




Thanks ...I like the vines too


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok...I don't want you to


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...here's my argument...then I will drop it and you can delete it
> 
> 1) Look at your avi.  I wish I could...it's so freakin small
> ...



What is an AW?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Proposed W/O:

Calves....


toe press, 4 sets 8-10...90 RI

Seated Calf, 4 sets 12....90 RI

Standing Calf, 4 sets, douple drop to failure


Abs.....

Machine crunch

Medicine ball crunch w/ knees up (crunch from both ends...I don't know what to call it)

Cable Twists

and something, lol....I dunno


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Do I answer or do you?

Went to see "Catch Me if you Can!" 

It was good, what did you see?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I already did.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Proposed W/O:

* I like that! *

Calves....


toe press, 4 sets 8-10...90 RI

* Reps 15, 12, 12 10 *

Seated Calf, 4 sets 12....90 RI

*Reps 18, 15, 13, 10 and heavy! *

Standing Calf, 4 sets, douple drop to failure

* K...Calves look good  *


Abs.....

Machine crunch

Medicine ball crunch w/ knees up (crunch from both ends...I don't know what to call it)

Cable Twists

and something, lol....I dunno

* reverse crunch, V-ups, or dips stand leg raises, legs str6 NO bent knees..hips off the pad..w8 optional  *


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> Seated Calf, 4 sets 12....90 RI
> 
> Reps 18, 15, 13, 10 and heavy!



I can do 45 for 12....or I can do 25 for 18......which do you want


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

*reverse crunch, V-ups, or dips stand leg raises, legs str6 NO bent knees..hips off the pad..w8 optional *

bored of reverse crunch...not coordinated enough for the vups...how bout straight leg, hanging from the pullup bar, no pad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can do 45 for 12....or I can do 25 for 18......which do you want



Don't hate me.......35/18  45/15  55/etc 

(because you can already do....and think you can't)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *reverse crunch, V-ups, or dips stand leg raises, legs str6 NO bent knees..hips off the pad..w8 optional *
> 
> bored of reverse crunch...not coordinated enough for the vups...how bout straight leg, hanging from the pullup bar, no pad?



Deal! .......added twisted every other rep? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year to the Wynne's! 

Leah.....a Very Happy New Year to You and Yours!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Happy New Year to the Wynne's!
> 
> Leah.....a Very Happy New Year to You and Yours!
> ...



Thanks....HNY's to you guys too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Thank You so much! 

You WILL achieve your goals and more....this  (in minutes) is gonna be a good Year  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

:HNY:


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm tired...I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

GNL........It will be a glorious year....there will be hope and happiness for all!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 31, 2002)

G'nite Dr. Cheery,lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

And GML   (what is up?)

HNY

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL...nothing...just a rant.

GM...just checking in to get my w/o


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't feel like going to the gym.

And...I'm sorry, but I couldn't eat oats today, and it's the only carb source I have in the house.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Trying to prime my writing skills....don't know if I have a feature length post  in me today 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I know 

If you do....copy the bloody thing first dammit 

Robert is driving me nuts, lol...he is bored...I think we're gonna go out somewhere...and I'll skip the gym today


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok...gotta go...see you in a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Well please try to have fun no matter what you do  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

We went out for lunch. That was fun.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

I've given up on the "Epiphany"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

why?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We went out for lunch. That was fun.



What'cha eat? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Rob had chicken fajitas and I had sweet potato fries. stole some of his chicken (l'il bit) and 2 of his cheese sticks :bad: sorry, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

It's Ok...wanted to post in his Journal...more carbs...some oats, SP, apples, etc!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's Ok...wanted to post in his Journal...more carbs...some oats, SP, apples, etc!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...he knows, LOL ...did you get my note on oats this morning? I couldn't eat 'em. I figured the SP fries would be good though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes...saw that......Leah...your eating is being dictated by your moods....I hear your writing...so I know when your mind and tummy are not in sync. 

Why I use all my energy to cheer you too 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Ya know what's funny? Is how everyone makes their own :smilies: now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I know...and I know I'm doing it and can't help it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I didn't see it till now  what fallout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya what's funny? Is how everyone makes their own :smilies: now



I know! :itwasyourdoingindirectly:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't see it till now  what fallout?



you'll see, fat phobic cardio queen


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah...no thanks...I'm still trying to convert Mel, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...no thanks...I'm still trying to convert Mel, lol



That should be easy.."Look at me, look at you?"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Prince is visible..is he feeling OK?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Please eat CONSISTENTLY!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That should be easy.."Look at me, look at you?"




'cept that that sounds bad....and I look like shit anyway, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I am eating consistently  ...except when I have no food in the house, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 'cept that that sounds bad....and I look like shit anyway, lol



It's not something you say twitette, it's unspoken.......and I got the 'Body Report' the other day....it was Good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am eating consistently  ...except when I have no food in the house, lol




FUCKING SHOP! 

(it's in your genes anyway...just apply it to food) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

twitette? lol

yeah but...why do we have to cut slllloooowwww, lol...I want it now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

lmao! I would but it's a holiday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

You just saw a prime example of a compromised matabolism....do you want one too? 

I swear, I can hear you saying "You know how you said......well you were right"...just recently! 

DP

have to eat


BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

No  I don't. I know....just hate things that go slow :nopatience:

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Remember my shoot I told you about?

The one who's coming to Kingston....the rate is $50/hr....3-4 hr shoot. Cool...I've never had a shooter come to me before, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

You do remember saying that, right? :havepatience:

Drink more now! 

DP

brb damnit


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes 

Ok...getting water.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Remember my shoot I told you about?
> 
> The one who's coming to Kingston....the rate is $50/hr....3-4 hr shoot. Cool...I've never had a shooter come to me before, lol



Canadian eh? 

Just have a Chaparone! :meanit:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

A chaperone?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

HFY!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Have Rob there!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

In february....I am going to really start marketing myself for paid shoots...most likely fine art...screw fitness modelling, lol...it doesn't pay


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Don't worry, lol. I can't have anybody there watching me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Then don't do it. He doesn't have to be watching you!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok...I'll have someone there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm trusting you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

...and Thank you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm going to move my site over to Prince's hosting thingy today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> In february....I am going to really start marketing myself for paid shoots...most likely fine art...screw fitness modelling, lol...it doesn't pay



Does this still fit in with the GOAL? 

(I think So)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes....because I intend to be lean enough to not have to drop water for a shoot. I shouldn't have to drop water or alter food intake at all for a shoot, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....because I intend to be lean enough to not have to drop water for a shoot. I shouldn't have to drop water or alter food intake at all for a shoot, lol.



Well....maybe the first one or two 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Well....maybe the first one or two
> 
> 
> DP




What's that supposed to mean? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe a little water drop will ehlp with the first one in MID Feb?  Maybe you won't need too...nothing more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

I can't even tell if you have clothes on?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

I have to go in minutes...another movie


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah...the first one...but later...this IS "cutting for keeps" right?  :ifitfuckingkillsmethistime!:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I can't even tell if you have clothes on?




  LMFAO! Yes...I have clothes on LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...the first one...but later...this IS "cutting for keeps" right?  :ifitfuckingkillsmethistime!:



HELL FUCK YES IT IS! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry...have to go!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay...have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO! Yes...I have clothes on LOL



Oh...my bad!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Well...I am having fun playing w/ my new server


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I am going to make bad food choices tonight cause I'm starving and there's NOTHING to eat in this fuking house!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I am having fun playing w/ my new server




Same URL right?

Define bad? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes...same url...well...when it's moved, it'll all be at www.leahwynne.com. 

Um...I was gonna ask if I could have a protein bar? I could have protein if you want instead though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...same url...well...when it's moved, it'll all be at www.leahwynne.com...but I'll leave some things where they are
> 
> Um...I was gonna ask if I could have a protein bar? I could have protein if you want instead though.



I just went to leahwynne.com......but... but, it didn't work LOL

Instead of what?.....refinger:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

the url should work now, it's just under a redirect still.

I have to w8 till the site gets moved (24-72hrs) before I can figure out the whole email thing...but it looks like it's the same thing.

Protein bar or what? I'm starving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

You said protein bar ....Instead of????
You say protein bar or what???

I want to know what "instead of" and "or what" is????

I was making fun of the url with the but at the end btw 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

It's a faster server BTW! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

It's not there yet, lol...takes 24-72 hrs...that's funny 

IF you say no to the protein bar I'll just have a shake....but I have nothing to go w/ it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

See...you didn't want to tell me you had shake material did you? 

Bad w8........

Give me a  and I will concede 1/2 a bar wuth the shake as your last NY's treat! LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

You're EATING THAT BAR AREN'T you.......:ma d:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

lol...no...you're funny


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Um...I'm working on pics/my site

K...half the bar w/ a shake...or...like the whole bar?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Those Solid Protein bars suck ass...NO JUST 1/2....and know that if you look like shit tomorrow, it IS the bar! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

It's not even solid protein...it's protein plus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

worse


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay...I won't have it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm sorry...rob wants the puter ....I'll be back in a sec...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Can I tell you my plans for my website now? I'd like your opinion?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I tell you my plans for my website now? I'd like your opinion?



K...but then I have to go...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

K...I want to set up 3 "areas" for lack of a better word...don't know what else to call it...one to be used as a guestbook, where everyone can register and leave comments....one that is viewable to the general public, but they can't post there...I'd like it to be my journal...I thought it would be neat if people could watch you and I go back and forth...educational, lol. And one that is private...just you and me (and rob) for when I"m cutting for a show.

What do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Cutting for Keeps*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Ok...this journal will not become a chat room *





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Fuck...I know...what a joke, lol!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

"areas"

I like the guestbook..as long as the freaks are canned regularly.

Not sure our banter is for public....but let me think it over.....

I like the third Idea if Rob is ok with it, somethings/cutting secrets can not be made public soon...and some tweaks


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay...I agree w/ all that...and more or less what rob said too.

If we did the public journal...I wouldn't want it to be a chat room like this, lol. But even elite athlete's and trainers (not that I am one) have coaches and trainers themselves, so I don't mind people thinking I need a trainer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I agree w/ all that...and more or less what rob said too.
> 
> If we did the public journal...I wouldn't want it to be a chat room like this, lol. But even elite athlete's and trainers (not that I am one) have coaches and trainers themselves, so I don't mind people thinking I need a trainer



Unless you want to market yourself for advice.

It can be done...but I envision a Q and A section as oppose to forum format 

Rob understands the need for privacy soon?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Unless you want to market yourself for advice......
> 
> It can be done...but I envision a Q and A section as oppose to forum format
> ...




Whatever format...just want it to be easy...hit submit and it posts...not HTML, lol.

No one knows everything...I can have a coach and still advise others 

Don't know about rob...I'll ask.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Only you me Rob posting right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah...I need somewhere to low-carb-freak


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Not until I say so....no freakin'  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Leah....Good Night!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 1, 2003)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

BW 121.....barely 

Rob said the PF would be okay.

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Rather have you at 122.5...Leah...you must eat, please!

GM....

That is good news!  

 (if it is OK.....please tell him thanks)

I had the shittiest night sleep...very moody now...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry...that sucks......read something 

I'll eat ....it's cause of the carbs...I'll choke down some oats this morning


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I gotta start coloring my W/O's and meals so I can find them, lol.  What was that tri-set you wanted for legs? Front squats, hack squats and something else???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I was wondering about gender too, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

I dunno....kind of foggy here upstairs.  Maybe you can search it, better than I can recall it? Sorry 

I wanted to be done with oats soon for you......we keep losing days.....I know you're not eating enough...we must stabilize this w9 drop and go from there! 

I'm a tiny bit apprehensive about legs today...I switched my split for extra healing time........I

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was wondering about gender too, LOL



you're ALL woman LOL 

So that reply was OK........I'm wondering about age in OG?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO! I know what gender *I* am!  fucking funny!

K...I'll search 

My calories were high enough yesterday, I just didn't have any carbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Is your leg feeling any better? Can you work them yet? Why don't you give it more rest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm going light....no more than 1 plate per side...I promise.

It does well and then it twinges......so far...no restrictins in range of movement....range w/w8 may be a different story!

I promise to be careful... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Just so you see my point.....

April whatever is at least 13-15 weeks away...July 19th was it, is even further.........you know that you still have 3-4 pounds of water....so you are really 117-118...that is TOO LOW  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

K...you just said tri-set fronts/hacks/& hams...so I'm thinking:

1a. front squats
1b. hack squats
1c. lying leg curl

3 sets

2a. Seated Leg Curl
2b. Harrop curl


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Good ...Gonna post your workout again? 

I know your point....I know, I know, I know....I want to be hard....not soft SLB.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks good..if you want finishing set....50 reps of back squat...bar only...will prepare you for next week!  

DP

There was also a tip on how to hack for adductors and hams.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Shit...that doesn't sound good 

I don't remember any tip?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Bye-bye flat tummy....*eating oats*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shit...that doesn't sound good
> 
> I don't remember any tip?



Hips off the pad on the positive!   (find it)

Do you remeber the audios I posted at ABC with Dr. Serrano recommending cycling of protein source and the other posts about Poliquin saying the same about fat sources in his seminars?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Vaguely.

I don't think I could do that w/ any significant amt of w8?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good ...Gonna post your workout again?
> 
> I know your point....I know, I know, I know....I want to be hard....not soft SLB.



Maybe 

Why are men weird? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Vaguely.
> 
> I don't think I could do that w/ any significant amt of w8?



Do what you can......you've aready defeated yourself with that comment!

(and I'm not intending to be mean)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Vaguely.



Once we go private...we may be doing something like that....you've been eating this way too long....we need some tricks 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

When will your "areas" in your jounal be ready?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

The areas, lol...may take a bit...I'm still trying to figure out how to move my site over as is????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Have a good W/O and day until I see you!  :0

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Okay 

Have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

EEEEWwwww...how can she eat CO off the spoon 

ok....I think my back squat will be much improved (FW) whenever I get to do it again...due to using the safety squat...because my front squat increased...so that's cool. I could squat more w8, but it kills my shoulders *hate front squats*

*1a. Front Squats* 95/12, 115/8 x 3...0 RI
*1b. Hack Squats, w8 per side*  45/12, 70/8 x 3...0 RI
*1c. Lying Leg Curl* 50/12, 60/10 x 3....240 RI

*2a. Seated Leg Curl* 90/10 x 3....0 RI
*2b. Decline Harrop Curl* 6, 4, 5....120 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

So did you get some Coconut oil? 

That's a very good Front Squat BTW! 

But.......notice is hereby given....your low volume days are numbered! 

DP

What's your colour code?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

It is? Cool 

My colour code?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes...I got CO...do you want me to use it now...or w8 or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Play with it.........let me know what you think?   (yes, start now)

yes...you said you had to start colouring your W/O's so you could find them...I thought maybe a different colour for each bodypart? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2003)

Whats a Harrop Curl?  Is it for hams?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh ...No specific colour, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Whats a Harrop Curl?  Is it for hams?




Yes...on the decline bench, heels hooked, knees on pad....slowly lower yourself (or hold yourself) and catch yourself on the bar supports, push yourself back up explosively.

Kills


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Didn't we give Jodi Harrops?

Leah.....do/would you want to lead a group "cut" w/me if Prince says OK?  



DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks, I think I'll try those.  My hams are much weaker than my quads.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah....no partner...decline is pretty difficult.

Did you not see that? About Ramp Magazine?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I meant hold yourself isometrically, using your hams


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Ooops....we both deleted one...sorry   I saw it anyway, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Crap....

What about Ramp.....I'm at 19.8 kbps  I don't see anything.

...and what about the group cut?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

That was funny as hell, lmao.

*Check it out *



Hello, 

Please accept my submission for M.I.L.F of the month for your awesome magazine. I believe my wife more than qualifies as a MILF, and it would be a great birthday gift for her if I could get her in your magazine. 

Leah is a Personal trainer and competitive bodybuilder. We have 2 children age 13 and 8. She also helps me run a Mixed Martial Arts school where we train professional fighters. Leah is one of the kindest and most down to earth women I have ever had the pleasure of getting to know. 

I've attached a photo for your consideration. You can see more photo's at her website, http://www.leahwynne.com

Thank you for your time,

Rob Wynne


_Hey Rob, the shots of Leah look great. Please sned me your address or fax number so we can send a model release and we'll get her in the magazine.

Matt Coppa
Senior Editor 

Matt Coppa
Senior Editor
Ramp Magazine
646-658-7590
801 Second Avenue, 11th FL
New York, NY 10017
_


Sorry....didn't see the group cut...yes, I'll help, but i'm not doing it w/ everyone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

You do know what MILF stands for right   So is that real?  That is so funny!  What picture did he send?


OK.......thank you...I will ask Prince if we can do it....do you want to use THE GAME format?

...and I have to give up the puter in minutes for hours....sorry

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes...I know what MILF stands for  

K...Game format is cool 

That sucks!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry...fuq  ...he sent the boxer pics I think


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you remember the game format?  Starts with a post (after you ask prince for us) Who wants to play a fat loss game? Then come the rules, etc....

So was that for real...are you gonna be in Ramp?  Is there a RAMP? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to ask? lol

Not really...all I remember is everyone has to post their stats by a certain date and declare they're in 

I dunno...I guess it's real...it's a real email, a real magazine, and a real editor who answered  Ramp is like maxim and stuff.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

One last thing....we may be advising one or more of your competitors...is that ok? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Who?....and why?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh...for the group cut....yeah, that's okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to ask? lol
> 
> Not really...all I remember is everyone has to post their stats by a certain date and declare they're in
> ...



If you could ask....or I will tonight.  Please. 


Congradualtions then.......Ms. MILF!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah...I'm not getting too excited yet...they have a way of not really doing it, lol. But thanks 

I'll ask


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I gotta go make dinner  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

...SYS  

that was a K    LOL


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

...CO was the missing ingredient in protein cake 

I've had lots of carbs today  ...1/2 cup oats, 2 small apples and about 4 oz SP 

Good day? Rough day?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I am trying to figure out this whole site thing...I don't have a clue


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...CO was the missing ingredient in protein cake
> ...



Baking/mixes was one of it's original uses LOL

and good carbs too 


Slow but tiring day......tomorrow is looking like the same, I have an Employee off until 1/7, so I work all day with Mrs. Pain.  

How was your day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

What brand did you get? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn...I just read:

Cutting for Kisses...and Keeping the Sugah...Goodbye


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

It was okay...back to work today..thank god.

rum & crystal lite? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow...you must be tired, lol.

Don't know what brand it is...it's the only they had


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It was okay...back to work today..thank god.
> 
> rum & crystal lite? lol



For me or for you? 

How many clients?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow...you must be tired, lol.
> 
> Don't know what brand it is...it's the only they had



Yes...very tired 

Fuck Leah...what does the label say 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Suraj 

All my clients are still away...working w/ new/potential ones.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

You gave Jodi some good W/O's 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

*Meal 1*

1/2 cup oats
2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein


*Meal 2*

apple
1/2 cup cottage cheese

*Meal 3* PWO

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

tuna
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
veggies
apple

*Meal 5*

5 oz chicken
veggies

*Meal 6*

1 srving protein
1 whole egg
1 tbsp CO
4 oz SP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks...I was expecting your input, lol...you gonna do the rest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Did you put the SP in the cake? (more eggs)  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks...I was expecting your input, lol...you gonna do the rest?



What....look through your Journal and C & P? LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

No...but that's a good idea!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Sure...lol...Okay...I'll do 'em


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

WARLORD bought Yam Powder when we ordered form Jay Robb......makes some kind of protein pie w/it 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I was glad not to do deadlifts today, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I've made a sweet potato cake before...it's awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

So tomorrow's W/O??..... I have to go soon? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess I'm up for back?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

You're not supposed to quote it, lol.

I know...Do you know who I'm talking about? No one here.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

No...give me a clue....starts with an A?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Must suck to work that hard & then drop it all just like that, lol.

Rob wants the puter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

One minute...almost done with your W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

K...hurry up, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

*1a*  Seated row.....10, 12, 15, 18, 25 reps
*1b*  T-bar row, but one hand at a time (bar grip) 5 X10
(keep your shoulder square by looking opposite of the side rowing)
*1c*  One arm DB 5 X 8...on 120 sec RI (same and arch on both)


*2a* WG pulldown  12, 10, 10, 8, ,8
*2b*  RG pulldown (narrow, 10 ") same reps
*2c*  PG or NG or rope pulldown, same reps 90 sec RI

*3a*  w8ed hypers 3 X12
*3b*  cross bench pullover, same sets
*3c*  swiss ball reverse hypers, body tilted slightly forward, hands holding a machine, hard contraction with a pause, 3 X10..120 sec RI


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Are you fucking mental??????


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

That's fucking nuts....how 'bout 3 sets on the tri-set???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

Yep! :youfuckingknowit:

DO IT!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

You should change your title to "psycho"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's fucking nuts....how 'bout 3 sets on the tri-set???



4..No less


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You should change your title to "psycho"



What's the difference between "Hardcore" and Psycho"??? 

Are you done bitchin and whining yet? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you want me to die???? 

rows....machine/stack or plate loaded?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

How do ya do a rope pulldown?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do you want me to die????
> 
> rows....machine/stack or plate loaded?



Seated low cable row, V-bar
T-bar = BB stuck in some crany

If it doesn't kill you, it makes you stronger (Goethe)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How do ya do a rope pulldown?



Rope to top of chest near the armpits, head back, arched, pinching scapula together.....trouble is getting the extention...since your vertically perfect...it should work 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

Man...I'm gonna be fighting for machines, lol.

*sigh* Okay...I gotta go sycho:

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 2, 2003)

> since your vertically perfect



I think you're calling me short, lol

See ya


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

GNL 

Visualize...you'll love this W/O....I broke my ass and made it "Special" (not specially) for you!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Man...I'm gonna be fighting for machines, lol.
> 
> *sigh* Okay...I gotta go sycho:
> ...



Kick the camping mother fuckers off...that's what I do! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GNL
> 
> Visualize...you'll love this W/O....I broke my ass and made it "Special" (not specially) for you!
> ...




Oh sure...now I have to do it 

I forgot to tell you Prince changed the bulk to cut...but, the names of everyone in the bulk is still there...you didn't tell me what to change it to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

GML 

I was thinking......3 sets on the the trisets is probably ok......unless you want to "try" 4 ( i got caught using the word "try" yesterday by PK...LOL

What do you want to call it? 

...and Thanks

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

brb..I have to go find this strange noise in my house


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL...okay...kick it's ass, whatever it is 

Ok 

I just had him change it to The Cut Starts Here...but it still has the description for the bulk. I guess we need to see who's doing it. Is there a limit to the # of people this time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I knew you were gonna say that.....I can hear it on third floor but not on the second.......it's regular, but sounds like an animal flipping the lid on my trash....so go figure....it is driving me a bit wacko though 

I was thinking 10.....but we can handle more....do we need a read only stats, and a junk journal for each person?

I will need to be a mod there I guess?

Ideas?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I think a  journal for each person is needed. I don't think we need a read only stats thread unless you want to do it? Makes a lot of work for you. But everyone should post their weekly stats in their own journals....or, a read only stats thread that is open, that they can post their stats in themselves...all junk posts will be removed, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

No...I meant they do it....GAME format, Skinfolds in weeks 0, 4,8 and 12?

So 2 Journals each person

CSH READ ONLY  Stats for: yournamehere

CSH: yournamehere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you want to do the teaser.....and why post(s)

..and I'll do the rules/format post?

DP

..fucking noise


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah...okay..that's good.

Sure...um, but what's a "teaser" post?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

"Who wants to Play a Fat Loss game"...a la "Want some candy little girl..." 

That was how I started the GAME


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL...alright


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to get food.

Stupid carbs...I'm all bloated now...can I skip 'em today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Just went to see if there were any retrieveble posts on the Game....my sig is there...with a lot of blank space! :crap:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to get food.
> 
> Stupid carbs...I'm all bloated now...can I skip 'em today?



No.....starting tomorrow we can look at 50 C 120 F (and I really don't want that yet......I give in to easy to your charm)..K? 

BW?

Do you want to be an like that fellow competitor you told me about?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

getting food too

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

No I don't. I have charm? 

BW= 121.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OMG...Holy Shit w8....she warms up with the bar, and bangs out 185!
> 
> Awesome W/O Jodi, very impressive!
> ...




I just wanted to mention that that's on a smith and if I did smith squats I could probably hit that w8 too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No I don't. I have charm?
> 
> BW= 121.



Good reason to eat your carbs! 

Tons!  

...it was about dong the bar.....not about that w8 btw 

OT

The GAME had posts on Carb-up, Men's programns, Women's Programs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

If we are gonna do this...I have 15 minutes...we need

Teaser
Rules and format
...and
then Programs and Sugestions of Cutting


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I know...I'm working on it now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Re: THE GAME: WOMEN'S PROGRAMS!  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  Mikki  09/10/01 07:31 AM  
 Re: THE GAME: MR. GRAPEFRUIT  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  carcosa  09/10/01 07:01 AM  
 Re: THE GAME: MALE MEAL PLAN 2, #1's TWEEK  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  RAWALLEN  09/09/01 08:13 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: MALE MEAL PLAN ONE  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  RAWALLEN  09/09/01 08:12 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: TWEAKS  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  RAWALLEN  09/09/01 08:10 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: FAT LOSS PRIMER  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  RAWALLEN  09/09/01 08:06 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: WOMEN'S PROGRAMS!  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  Mikki  09/09/01 04:43 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: WOMEN'S PROGRAMS!  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  bizochik  09/09/01 04:29 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: MR. GRAPEFRUIT  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  bizochik  09/09/01 04:26 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: MR. GRAPEFRUIT  Archived Nutrition & Supplementation  KryptoAllez  09/09/01 03:37 PM  
 Re: THE GAME: TWEAKS   Re: The Game: The Women's Diary  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  Mikki  08/29/01 12:30 AM  
 Animal reporting on THE GAME  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  theanimal  08/28/01 11:01 PM  
 Re: The Game...personal note  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  tmjt21  08/28/01 07:16 PM  
 Re: The Game: The Women's Diary  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  KryptoAllez  08/28/01 04:46 PM  
 Re: The Game...personal note  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  Big Pappa B  08/28/01 04:30 PM  
 Re: The Game...personal note  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  pcraft  08/28/01 04:18 PM  
 The Game...personal note  Athletes Just Shooting The Breeze Archive  Big Pappa B  08/28/01 04:09 PM  
 Re: The Game: The Women's Diary  


Shit.....twaeks too...the only personal post left is John/s


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Have I not brought most of that shit over here?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I have some Pain files that I haven't posted here yet 

I have your first tweak post and another that looks like an introductory post to the game....or something similar. Do you want to see it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope so...please check my post, your's is awesome

I am so late.....

Let's get that forum cleaned

poll entrants (roster) and post the plans, BF info and hold onto tweaks, tips and carb-ups for now

Thank you...

SYS

DP


??? Starts Monday or???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have some Pain files that I haven't posted here yet
> 
> I have your first tweak post and another that looks like an introductory post to the game....or something similar. Do you want to see it?



I'd like to see the intro...post it if is worthy...else back in 90 minutes

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay...I'm just going to close all bulk posts. I'll post the BF stuff, but not sure what you mean/want w/ the poll entrants/plans.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Needs editing:


A few members here subscribe to a FAT LOSS PHILOSOPHY that comes from the Great and Generous people at Beverly International. There are SO MANY ways to lose BF, and each person is so metabolically different from the next, just as each person's cut differs from one time to the next. The flat out truth is that the Beverly Plans WORK for the majority of those compteting! They have many plans, here is just one POV from one of their SEASONED STAFF! (and an incredible competitor and an extremely giving and selfless person) 

*Jeremiah: *

Losing weight is fairly simple. Just eat fewer calories than your body requires and you???ll lose weight. The problem is you???ll likely lose more lean muscle tissue than you will actual fat. 

Low carb diets have been very popular of late. The standard low carb diet is designed for the average person ??? not a bodybuilder who needs to lose fat BUT NOT MUSCLE! 

Losing fat, while retaining lean muscle tissue with a low carb approach is an entirely different story. It???s not just a matter of keeping carbs low and eating whatever you want. We need to look at six components of a successful fat loss diet plan in their order of importance. From this information you can formulate your own plan or modify the sample diet provided. 

*Maximum Fat Loss Hierarchy *

Plan for your Total Caloric Intake to be between 10 and 15 calories per pound of bodyweight - the lower your bodyfat ??? the higher the calorie range. Men below 10% bodyfat and women below 15% should start their fat loss diet at 14 ??? 15 calories per pound of weight. If you look fat in the mirror, start at a slightly lower intake. 

The total carbohydrates that you consume per meal and per day are next in importance. We concentrate not on carbohydrate grams alone, but on what we refer to as Active Carbohydrates. 

a) Active carbohydrates = total carb grams ??? grams of fiber 
b) Active Carbohydrates should not exceed 25 grams per meal or 
75 grams per day 

Protein Optimization 25 ??? 50 grams per meal. If you exceed 50 grams of protein per meal the amount of fat you lose will be compromised. Up to a point protein is the best thing you can eat. After you reach the limit that your body can utilize for muscle growth and maintenance the excess is converted to sugar and burned for energy at the expense of stored bodyfat. 

Use Dietary Fats to Burn Bodyfat 

a) Greater emphasis on Omega 3 and Mono Unsaturated ??? Flaxseed Oil ??? Olive Oil. 
b) Less emphasis on saturated fats ??? cream ??? beef 

Include Carbohydrate loading meals every 3rd then 4th day. This Carb Load Meal: 

a) Refuels glycogen stores 
b) Prevents decline in metabolism, (T3 synthesis remains optimal) 
c) Provides variety ??? mental ease 
d) Facilitates muscular growth by inducing uptake of Amino Acids and insulin surge drives IGF-1 production. Optimizes ???anabolic??? effect of insulin, while minimizing the lipogenic (fat producing) effect. 

Natural Thermogenesis ??? certain foods you eat elicit a thermogenic effect, thus causing your body to burn more fat than one would expect from a caloric deficit alone. Concentrate on including these foods in your nutrition plan. 

a) Fruit with an excellent Thermogenic/Carbohydrate Ratio include: Apples, Blueberries, Grapefruit, Peaches, Strawberries vs. Inferior Thermogenic Effect Fruits: Bananas, Dried Fruit, Raisins, etc., Watermelon 
b) Thermogenic Vegetables: Asparagus, Broccoli, Cabbage, Celery, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Onions, Radishes, Spinach, Tomatoes 
c) Almost all proteins have a desirable thermogenic effect 

EXCEPT: proteins that are very high in fat, processed lunch meats, and processed proteins including most single species protein powders ??? whey concentrate, whey isolate, etc. It is very possible that your fat loss efforts have been thwarted by mistakenly using a single species whey protein. Single species processed protein is assimilated too quickly and often burned as a fuel source inhibiting the burning of your stored bodyfat. 

Optimized supplement plan for maximum results. You can???t lose fat and retain lean muscle tissue with diet alone. Supplements maximize nutrient intake with a minimum investment in calories.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

You are very late...we can do this later.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I fuqqing just spilled CO all over the place


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...good save! 

Truck just came....I'll be back after I load 20 cases of soy for a delivery!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool...I'll edit it and post in the the cut forum


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

CUTTING 101  ???  :0

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to whip up a program first though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay...I have to go W/O.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

K....don't really like the triset's w/ no rest. It just made me tired...and I don't mean a good kick-ass tired...I mean a too-tired-to-give-a-shit-just-get-it-over-with tired. I'd rather do 4 or 5 sets of a SS.

*1a. Seated Cable Row* 90/10, 85/11, 75/11
*1b. T-Bar Row, Single Arm* 20/8 x 3
*1c. 1-arm DB Row* 30/8 x 3 ....120 RI

*2a. WG Pulldown* 90/10, 75/10, 65/10
*2b. RG Pulldown* 65/10, 60/10, 60/8
*2c. Rope/V-Bar Pulldown* 60/10, 60/8, 60/6....120 RI

I did one set w/ the rope but it kept sliding through my hands so I had to switch to a V-bar

*3a. w8ed Extensions* 10/12 x 3
*3b. Pullovers* 30/12 x 3
*3c. Swiss Ball Reverse Hypers* 12 x 3 ...120 RI

Sucky w8's when you're that tired.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess you were too "out of shape" for this W/O....oh well....

The rope has balls on the ends...you rest your palms on those, so there is no sliding....lol

Sorry...wanted to give you something challanging.......I guess we will just stick to the "easy stuff" 

DP

(can't stay...back l8er)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

you suck


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

*The rope has balls on the ends...you rest your palms on those, so there is no sliding....lol
*

I know this, I'm not stupid...if I'd put them at the end I'd have a very short range of motion...they're too long.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> you suck




How dare you say that w/o my smilie!  



> I know this, I'm not stupid...if I'd put them at the end I'd have a very short range of motion...they're too long.




 Somebody warned somebody about this  We were interested in the contraction, HELLO. (and btw..you're the farthest thing from stupid  )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I know that...the rope is too long.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know that...the rope is too long.



......you know you're very smart....or that you forgot my smilie? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Contraction?


*Meal 1* 8ish

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz SP
1.25 srving protein
2 egg whites
1.5 tbls CO

*Meal 2* noonish

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3* 4ish

1.5 srving protein
berries
apple
veggies
2 tbsp cream

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
4 oz SP
butter
green beans


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes...Contraction...as in SQUEEZE!  


Meals look good 

(fuckin lack of smilies though)  :needsome:  )

Any opinions on CO yet? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

It's gross and messy


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope I am allowed to have wine because i am


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

What do you think?

http://64.191.30.115/~w8lifter/main.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

It's crisp and clean...I like the old one better....I think I'd like a combination of the two even more 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

How would I do that?

It's hell btw...really not into doing this...I should pay someone to do it for me, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know..I'm a "concept" man!  

Do you want me to ask wifey? 

DP

btw...Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Um....no thanks...I'll just do it myself 

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

That Hi was  evry nice.......I was tired of grumpy 

Bellieve or not..she most likely would.....she is that "kind" of person.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Then you shouldn't make me grumpy 

That would be nice of her, but it's probably easier to just do it myself.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Kicking your ass doesn't make me grumpy! 

Hey...while I do the sheer pressure on the knee research...can you formaly post those urls you did earlier..for our cutters Please?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you starting again?

Yes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

My period....no it's weeks away! 

Thanks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

You're an ass.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Is that a Good ass or a BADASS, Jackass? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think you're funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Do I need to start a joke thread for you too?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

No


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

What's in gonna take...I was suppose to go 1/2 ago...  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Want some candy?  Oh w8....I forgot...you have wine LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd rather have the candy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'd rather have the candy



Then you chose poorly...

We got this new L/C chip in today (actually 2 flavors)...and Snickerdoodles  (don't ask).....fucking taste tests 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Leah......I have to go watch Minority Report...they are w8ing...we bought the DVD today! 



GNL...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay...good movie 


Have fun


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

GM PD, er DP...er....DDDDDDDDPPPPPP 

Did you like the movie?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

GM LEAH! 

Yes...I've seen it before...we had to get the DVD for SoP because we heard it had a lot of insight to movie making on the other disc. 

Very good response to OG.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

DId you know I am "your mod" now?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes...I noticed you are "a" mod 

I wanted to talk about diet...I'm not sure why I'm not into it...it's kind of scaring me, like maybe I don't want to compete???? I do want to compete, but I am not serious about the diet yet...WTF is up w/ that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

food...brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I noticed you are "w8's" mod
> 
> I wanted to talk about diet...I'm not sure why I'm not into it...it's kind of scaring me, like maybe I don't want to compete???? I do want to compete, but I am not serious about the diet yet...WTF is up w/ that?



I think it's post Holidays.

I'll make you a deal...and I really don't want to do this.....but this is how strongly I feel about helping and motiv8ting you

Early next week....let's get tested.......and post in the CSH stats only?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think it's post Holidays.
> 
> I'll make you a deal...and I really don't want to do this.....but this is how strongly I feel about helping and motiv8ting you
> ...




How will that help me? ...I'm not posting stats in the CSH.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How will that help me? ...I'm not posting stats in the CSH.



Because you're ....how do I say this delicately.....um.......err...._too perfect_?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

...what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

How the fuck do I motiv8 you w/o climbing through your modem and kicking your ass!  :how:

You need to 

STFU!!!

and get FUCKIN' Busy! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

....what are you getting all "fired" up about? 

What do you mean too perfect?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Am I missing something here????


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry to intervene like this and in your diary on top of that... 

I had a question for MMA's foods etc. and thought you would've answered it in his diary but you didn't so, maybe you missed it??

The question was "why he drinks olive oil in his diet rather than consume flax oil each day"  I know of the olive oil but is there an advantage over using it rather than his flax??  Maybe he's using both but I haven't seen a supplement list that he uses (or maybe I'm blind to it or maybe he uses no supplements??)

I've seen it in DP's shopping list but I assumed that was for "cooking" purposes!

PS.  Love the diary-----> catching any new innovative styles...
P.S.S. Hurry!   You have 12 posts till' you make it to the 10K mile high club!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

> The question was "why he drinks olive oil in his diet rather than consume flax oil each day" I know of the olive oil but is there an advantage over using it rather than his flax??



He just chose to have olive oil instead of flax on his tuna that day? 

He takes both.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> What do you mean too perfect?



Yes..your missing something.....I'm being sarcastic...do you want me to just come out and say....."how's your ass?" :huh:




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I wanted to talk about diet...I'm not sure why I'm not into it...it's kind of scaring me, like maybe I don't want to compete???? I do want to compete, but I am not serious about the diet yet...WTF is up w/ that?



It's all in response to this.......

I'm trying to motivate you.......unless you want reverse psycholgy...."you're right....let's not do this"

or...child psycholgy......'Don't you dare cut' 

or DP Psycholgy...."You know...your probably right......your a better SLB model.....than a BB.....Just cuz you have the *"genes"* doesn't mean you have to wear them."

Tell me what you want again?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

> Tell me what you want again?



....it all? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

I know....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Did he say....innov8tive styles? 

DP

Yeah...what about her?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

They ALL know you now right?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know....lol




I know 

I can have it all right? 

K....to be a fitness model on May 2....a lean and dry natty BB on July 19, and a lean, hard, & dry natty BB that can compete against juiced BB on Oct. 19....and in between all that....a fine art model


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

2  's...you must really want me to say YES YES and YES, but alas......I'm not sure about October (Aug)

Is FAME in May?  I was targeting April?

And What about Rhona?

three minures...sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Trying to type, lol....Why is october out? I asked the best time...if august will interfere w/ october then that's not the best time, lol.

FAME is first week in May....the second.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Tell me tonight or throw me a Url at  work (110 minutes).....alone in the morning

Confused huh?  Autographs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Trying to type, lol....Why is october out? I asked the best time...if august will interfere w/ october then that's not the best time, lol.
> 
> FAME is first week in May....the second.



Leah,,,,,we WILL do this...BUTT, get your head str8...and your BUTT will follow!

I mean it...no MORE SHIT TALK!

This is FOR KEEPS!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

If it's a vid site..it will have to w8...LOL

Leah...one last thing

I hope your W/O is in order today...unless a rest day...I can stop back in a few after my shower...and reveiw a post if you make one



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay



I take that as a PROMISE! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm doing abs/calves today...just gonna do what I didn't do the last time, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

I promise?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

NO   You agreed to more Volume! 

HAPPY 10000th 


SYS

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *I promise!!!  *



Better! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

I still haven't done the workout you made for me yet! GEEZ...ya never give me time to do the W/O's!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

MORE VOLUME!

DP


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He just chose to have olive oil instead of flax on his tuna that day?
> 
> He takes both.




Oh, for some dumb reason I thought he was taking it like a shot!!!  

Do you really think the body would suffer wt/ Flax or Olive oil???

I would think their may be enough Omega's in his Tuna?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Stepping in here.....

David....there is only about 2.5 grams of fat in a can of tuna...and while the ALA (alpha linolenic acid) in the Omega 3's in tuna does contain and convert to more EPA  and DHA than an equal amount of flax......We use the Flax oil, which is  54-57%  Omega 3, for shear quantity of Omega 3's to balance out the Omega 6's from other fat sources (like Olive oil).  You see there is a 1:1 ratio of 3's to 6's in the brain (in a good Brain, non ADD that is   )...and optimally a 4:1 ratio in the body........Most Americans consume 10:1... 6's to 3's...and  corespondingly are plagued by a plethora of health problems!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks DP 



Ok....really wanted to do cardio but I ran out of time. I *will* do it tomorrow 

* Calves*

Toe Press....90/18, 180/15, 230/12, 230/12.....90 RI

Seated Calf.....35/18, 45/15, 55/13, 65/10....90 RI

(Did the w8's/reps you wanted for that  never did 65 before)

Standing Calf....135/10 + 115/6 + 95/5, 115/8 + 95/5 + 75/5, 100/8 + 80/6 + 60/5, 95/10 + 75/6 + 55/5....120 RI

*Abs*

Machine Crunch....70/14, 70/14, 80/8...RI 30 sec

Cable Twists.....20/15, 25/15, 30/10....30 RI

Hanging Leg Raise....10, 6, 6....90 RI....couldn't do straight leg 

Medicine ball double crunch...10/9, 10/8, 10/8.....45 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Thanks DP 

*Welcome!*




Seated Calf.....35/18, 45/15, 55/13, 65/10....90 RI

(Did the w8's/reps you wanted for that  never did 65 before)

*and a plate plus a quarter = 70 *




Hanging Leg Raise....10, 6, 6....90 RI....couldn't do straight leg 


*WTF?  Janet Jackson can do those on a 10 5 20, for reps*



*Nice W/O w8.....impressed *


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

The more water you drink...the thirstier you are

*Meal 1*

2.5 oz chicken
1/3 cup cottage cheese
apple

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks

*Meal 3*

1.5 serving protein
4 strawberries
1/2 tbsp CO
2 tbsp cream

apple

*Meal 4*

tuna
1 tsp walnut oil
1 tsp flax
mixed veggies w/ flax/walnut oil & vinegar

*meal 5*

1.25 srving protein
1 whole egg
1/2 tbsp CO
4 strawberries
2 tbsp cream
1/3 cup fibre one

*Meal 6* will be....

steak
1 oz mozza


Total:   1985    
Fat: 100  902  46% 
  Sat: 17  156  8% 
  Poly: 19  170  9% 
  Mono: 20  180  9% 
Carbs: 71  220  11% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 207  827  42% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

*and a plate plus a quarter = 70 *

eh? 

*WTF? Janet Jackson can do those on a 10 5 20, for reps
*

Please...I don't give a shit...I could kick her skinny little ass any day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Your in a good mood eh? 

Nice to see 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Will you do me a favour? ...will you click on my website and tell me 

a) if there's a counter on the first page and

b) if the address bar changes as you click on different pages (or whether it just keeps www.leahwynne.com ) and...

c) if it's the new page I showed you or the old one.

 Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Old Awesome page! 

I'm on a Mac...there is a message "Could not write to bar counter files/var/cpane l/counters/wblifter.dat"  (and I can move that around, until I release it)

Checking url on different panels now

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok...so that's the counter, which means the new page must be up...I'm still seeing the old one, fuck, I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Goes to 

http://www.leahwynne.com/main.htm

then

http://www.leahwynne.com/gallery.htm

then

http://www.leahwynne.com/lingerie.htm

and 

finally to mini windows of Rug9b and Beach5....my 2 favorites, w/o the url changing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

It flashes the url accross the mini window for a split second! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Holy fuck...I am thoroughly confused...I'm ready to give up on this fucking thing now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

yes...you enter to Old page, which takes you to the new page...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

So the new pages are the B&W that I showed you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Only one Page is B&W  (I think)

Tell me if you need her help?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL 

K....but I think that would frustrate me more...trying to explain it...I've been told I need to give the internet time to catch up atience:

Now I have found a manual on how to use this web-based program, which is confusing the fuck out of me...so now I have to put aside the ADD tendencies and read it...:hatethat:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

The column on the left is B and W...the right side boxes are in color!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL...ok, thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

So um...ADD = LAZY 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

ha! Yeah...lazy, no patience, no concentration, and having to read a fucking paragraph ten times before it sinks in.....fucking annoying.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

...and easily distracted, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Have to go for a while getting bumped...

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

...check this out. Donna submitted my/our pic w/ the rose petals to OMP and it was picked for the showcase  ...That means it's sorta the pic of the day  

This is her profile...which leads to mine http://www.onemodelplace.com/photographer_list.cfm?P_ID=11743

...and this is the Showcase listing  http://www.onemodelplace.com/showcase.cfm?ist=1


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

AWESOME!
Job offers are coming huh? 

(heading there now)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

It's very cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Very very   I got to make the pictures bigger and clearer than ever........you look  better than gr8 

Is the site slow for you right now?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks *blush*

No...the site's fine for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

I have to do some "family time tonight"

How's your day been?   (mine was long)

Do we need to work on a W/O? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> The more water you drink...the thirstier you are
> ...



Update? 

You don't blush, do you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes...I blush, lol...I'm very shy you know 

I'm doing arms tomorrow....was going to mention that my biceps get more sore doing back than they do doing arms, lol.

Updating....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

You always say that........but your pictures say "otherwise"...maybe you use to be shy.......like I use to be assertive 

Want some new exercises? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Just because I can separate from myself when I'm in front of the camera doesn't mean I'm not shy otherwise 

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Your W/O is coming...2 actually


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Two?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

*1a*  Rope pressdowns 15 W/U  12, 10, 8
*1b*  Standing EZ curl  .. 15 Bar....12, 10 ,8

Then Choice,  all RI 90-120 sec

*2a* 65-75% Incline overhead extension (french press) 12, 10, 10
*2b* DB curls, one arm over the back of this bench..same reps

*3a* Sitting one arm DB overhead extensions..3 X 10
*3b*  lying flat bench cable curls......head towards cable, cambered or st8 bar.....contraction at bridge of nose, 3 X10


*4a*  Cable kickbacks, knee on bench 3 X12.... 6 underhand, 6 overhand
*4b*  Cable Hercules curls, one step forward,contraction behind the ears, elbows high and fixed...12,10, 8

OR.............


*2a* Standing EZ curl 3 X 10, then single drop 8 + 8
*2b*  Cable Preacher curls...two hands, same reps and drop
*2c*  Standing DB, arms at 45%...start at half way and contract..same reps


*3a*  Close grip bench on smith, same reps as 2a
*3b*  V-shaped, not V-bar, pressdowns, same reps
*3c*  Sitting cable rope extensions, same reps

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Two?



Are you sure? 

Yeah...you do one, have a shake and then do the other......or save it for next weeK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking that over...gimme a sec


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

You know...I still have a story to tell you from around my B-day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

and I wanted to mention.....aawww nevermind


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

*1a*  Rope pressdowns 15 W/U  12, 10, 8
*1b*  Standing EZ curl  .. 15 Bar....12, 10 ,8

Then Choice,  all RI 90-120 sec

*2a* 65-75% Incline overhead extension (french press) 12, 10, 10
*2b* DB curls, one arm over the back of this bench..same reps

*3a* Sitting one arm DB overhead extensions..3 X 10
*3b*  Close grip bench on smith, same reps as 2a

*4a*  Sitting cable rope extensions, same reps
*4b*  Hercules Curls

K...that's what I will do


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Tell? ...both!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Is 2a w/ a bar or DB?

And is 4a...high, med or low cable??


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry for interrupting but I'm curious as to what the big thing is with Cococunt Oil recently?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

I would change 4b to the Hercules curls....the 45% only works well with that triset...It was a Lee Haney Favorite (I added the drop)  


Good compromise...I like the way you think 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay...I didn't choose those cause I haven't a clue how to do them or what you're talking about...so I'll pick something else


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is 2a w/ a bar or DB?
> 
> And is 4a...high, med or low cable??



Sorry  2a is an EZ curl bar....

4a, cables are at the bottom, careful swinging the  arms around with the rope..it compromises the shoulders for a second  (partner is better, hands it to ya), lean back, watch your hair...you are in a short chair, right in front of the cable....most gyms have one for shoulders?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

K...there's nothing else I can do so I'll just do regular DB curls.

I assume you're answering Jodi ...don't forget to answer me


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh yeah...I've done those before...hurts like a bitch. I might do standing high so i don't fuck my shoulder up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I didn't choose those cause I haven't a clue how to do them or what you're talking about...so I'll pick something else



One second Jodi 


Hercules curls are standing, high attachment on the cable w/handles..then like Hercules pulling the pillars together, you curl your arms in towards your head....common mistake is to let the elbows move forward and drop...so we take a step forward, contract behind the ears and keep the elbows high 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah...I'll just do regular DB curls, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'll just do regular DB curls, lol.



Find a url...I want you to know these! 

Jodi..there is a bump for you:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=246212#post246212


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

How the hell am I supposed to find a url, lol


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank You,
Sorry for the interruption, there was no rush but thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

It's funny that people think they're "interupting" ...um...it's okay, it's a journal...we just yak a lot


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

BRB...I gotta pee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How the hell am I supposed to find a url, lol



I guess your new here?  

DP


C..........you.........C
A............r............A
B...........he..........B
L............re..........L
E.............!...........E


and yourarms are  outstrechtched

o---e---I---e---o

The I is your body, the e's are your elbows (a little higher actually)and the o's are your hands, now keeping your e's in place, move your o's to right behind your ears , like a front double bi....but touch your ears


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

I like your little drawings, lmao.

Ok...I see...I thought you were just using 1 cable. I should be able to curl 10 lbs like that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like your little drawings, lmao.
> 
> Ok...I see...I thought you were just using 1 cable. I should be able to curl 10 lbs like that



I do 90-110....almst lifts me off the ground, LOL....you should be able to do 20-25  

Those drawings are so hard...I hope you appreci8 them! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

lmao...I do 

Okay...I will try them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Have to go soon......will you do those for 4a? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes...I already edited it  Finishing off my meals now on fitday


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Are they supposed to be way at the top....the highest point?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

What are "they?"  I actually like the cables, if adjustable about14-18 inches higher than my shoulder, so I am pulling kind of level  to my head, ...otherwise, top setting is OK...it has to do with angle and tension 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

"they" are the cables


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

K...meals are updated...and about 6 litres of water.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

Meals look perfect!   (back to fiber one, eh?)  Water, perfect...w8....perfect!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

I have to go soon...rob wants the puter.

The fibre one is just a quick fix carb...too lazy to get veggies.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

GNL.....  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

GNA....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

and Congrats on the Showcase 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks  .....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Someone please tell me WTF I was thinking scheduling a training session at 10 am on a Sunday? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I can see my website   Now I can work on figuring out the guestbook/forums


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Someone please tell me WTF I was thinking scheduling a training session at 10 am on a Sunday? lol



Dedication or $$$$, it's all good! 

Good Afternoon w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

It was worth it....she'll renew 

*starving*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh...hi  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

*starving too*  Haven't eaten yet...slept in LOL

Did you W/O? 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

I have to reboot...after your reply


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't W/O yet...going in a bit w/ Rob...then he's gonna hold the pads for me for cardio....:noass:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey...since we're going to the gym together we'll get skinfolds done today. Can we trust SF from rob?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...since we're going to the gym together we'll get skinfolds done today. Can we trust SF from rob?



I don't know......if his technique is good, We have had this conversation....takes a lot of experience 



and...from Prince, what do you want to say?

Re: Please 
I will change it, but you make up the description. 




quote:

Dr. Pain wrote on 01-05-2003 09:07 AM:
Can/will you change the language below the Cut Starts Here from 5 poeple, 5 weeks to

to something descriptive about the cut....your perrogative?



Thanks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Of course his technique is bad...he's never done it before, lol. we'll see......


I don't know, I can't think of anything...something like:

IM's Group Cut.....lol...I have no clue


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

No...NOT US  LOL.......is the group cut a problem.......people are so looking forward to it?

What to you want that post to say...I have to reboot badly


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Ooops...just realized ex. 3 is both triceps, LOL ...shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

How about

"People Determined to LOSE Bodyfat"


or

"Assisted and  Supportive GROUP cut"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

group cut is fine....reboot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

I must have missed that...the program is SS....improvise 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

"Assisted and Supportive GROUP cut"

...that one's fine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Back in about 8 minutes...if you have to go...have a GOOD W/o 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

They left cinnamon in the skillet...I didn't see it, now my eggs are........EEEWWWWW


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

EEEEWWWW, lol. Yes.

Still trying to think of another DB bicep exercise


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

I gave you several...the lying bench under the cables (to the curl to the nose bridge)  is a strong contractive exercise, many do this feet to cables...works much better, head under the bar, near the cables


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

HY 

Well...I can't move the preacher bench to the cables...and I don't like that one w/ the flat bench.

I'm gonna do eccentric DB preachers over a ball I think.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

My puter is possessed...just lost another..it said

Your are so difficult...I wanted  DB preacher over the back pad of a high incline bench

and I have been giving you fresh exercises to hit your muscles from angles that have not been approached before 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I am doing the preacher's over the bench 

I edited that to be eccentric DB preachers over the ball...try to get my pathetic little w8's up on bi's.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a motivational speech if you need it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

lmao....do I need one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

It's up to you....it's an audience participation speech


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Um...I'm not sure what you mean and I'm not sure if I'm in trouble for arguing, lol.

Ok...go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Go to CSH here...30 seconds...we can kill this l8er if you want...just answer the questions


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

K...kids are home...we're off to the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

SYS...have to go in early...have a Vegetarian coming to see me about becoming a BB 

Have a good W/O 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Ha! Good luck w/ that LOL

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

K...I loved the Hercules curls  I'm really fuqqing tired, lol.



*1a. Rope Pressdowns* 50/15, 60/12, 70/8, 70/8
*1b. EZ Curl* 40/12, 40/10, 40/8, 50/5....90 RI

*2a. Incline Overhead EZ Extension* 30/8, 30/12, 40/10
*2b. DB Curls over Bench* 15/8, 15/8, 15/6....90 RI


The incline really hurt my shoulder so I just sat straight w/o back support on sets 2 & 3. But I liked the bar...never used it before.


*3a. One-arm Overhead DB Extension* 12.5/9, 12.5/8, 12.5/8
*3b. Eccentric-only DB Curl on Ball* 22.5/6, 22.5/4 x 2...120 RI


The eccentric only DB curls were interesting....really hard, lol...did about a 6 second negative and used the ball to raise the w8.


*4a. CG Bench on Smith, w8 per side* 25/8 x 3
*4b. Hercules Curls* 10/12, 20/12, 25/10....90 RI

Okay...the first set was too light, lol.

Then Rob held the pads for me....did 4 3 minute rounds w/ 1 minute rest.





*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 2*

1 srving protein
1/2 cup cottage cheese
about 4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3*

tuna
2 tsps flax/walnut oil

I'm very fuqqing thirsty!

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving protein
2 tbsp cream
cucumber & celery

*Meal 5*

5 oz ground beef
green pepper

*Meal 6*

4 oz ground beef
1/4 cup cottage cheese
15 almonds

Total:   1849    
Fat: 88  796  43% 
  Sat: 6  55  3% 
  Poly: 20  179  10% 
  Mono: 15  137  7% 
Carbs: 81  287  16% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 188  753  41%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

VERY VERY NICE!!! 

Hit the suggested w8 on the Herc's and like them, I'm so pleased!  

2a...needed a "Jelly Donut!"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah I know...the first set really killed my shoulder...and I've never done the bar before so I wasn't sure where to start...next time won't be so wussy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

oops...I meant 2b...LOL

On 2a  yeah...you have to find whether decline, flat, incline, sitting or standing works best, if at all! 
(only incline works for me, standing sometimes with a BB)



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Can I have some licorice <----not spelled right. I'm bored.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Well...that's been my problem...I used to curl 20's...now the 15's are difficult...I was cheating just w/ those for fuq sakes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

You mean Jelly Donut Fuq Sakes! 

IT WILL COME BACK...AND MORE! 


DP


(I know what the problem is with the work puter...the longer the page, the more time it takes...we need shorter pages..)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2003)

I have the same problem w8.  My tris are good but my bis are so weak.  Its very dissappointing when I curl the same amount I have been for a year and a half.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

When???? 

You can change that in your user control panel. Under options I think....posts per page.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I have the same problem w8.  My tris are good but my bis are so weak.  Its very dissappointing when I curl the same amount I have been for a year and a half.




I know...and my w8's for tri's keep going up and my bi's are going down...WTF???

:frustrating:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

You didn't answer my sugar question


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a question


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have some licorice <----not spelled right. I'm bored.




no, please don't!

Am I too l8? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

No....you're not to late, lol.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stepping in here.....
> 
> David....there is only about 2.5 grams of fat in a can of tuna...and while the ALA (alpha linolenic acid) in the Omega 3's in tuna does contain and convert to more EPA  and DHA than an equal amount of flax......We use the Flax oil, which is  54-57%  Omega 3, for shear quantity of Omega 3's to balance out the Omega 6's from other fat sources (like Olive oil).  You see there is a 1:1 ratio of 3's to 6's in the brain (in a good Brain, non ADD that is   )...and optimally a 4:1 ratio in the body........Most Americans consume 10:1... 6's to 3's...and  corespondingly are plagued by a plethora of health problems!
> ...



I just caught this!    Fair enough and thank you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No....you're not too late, lol.




You can't make fun of Poptarts  What flavor BTW 

...and then EAT SUGAH, cuz it's been kissed BYE BYE! :bye:  

Not only that...there is a famous quote somewhere...about,  ".......and you haven't seen how strict I am on a cut!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't had any sugar...and I'm not going to.

will you be back later?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

You need a new fuqqing computer, lol....be back later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes

SYS



busyhere, lol


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Then Rob held the pads for me....did 4 3 minute rounds w/ 1 minute rest.



The old w8lifter would kick the new pansy w8lifter's ass!!! 

*mimicks w8lifter hitting the pads*

"I'm sooo tired and I'm trying to hit so hard! Gosh, you better be careful I don't slip, I might knock you out!"

Yeah,......right!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

STFU


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Tell me more about the "Old w8lifter"....Sounds like you don't need that Jelly Donut w/Rob around 

DP

BTW...that's how I feel too (above)  .......so frustr8ed at work


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah...I can't figure out this stupid forum shit for my site :GGRR:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Wow...sounds like you had a rough day 

'cept for the veggies BB...that's kinda funny in a frustrating way.

Sorry ya had a shitty day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks......so what's new?

May I post in Rob's Journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

He said ok, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I keep forgetting to tell you...my abs are so fuqqing sore it hurts to laugh


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

I guess I shouldn't make you laugh....

Heard of a new ailment......PADD 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm afraid to ask, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Pansified Attention DD 

J/k

Tomorrow, rest?  Or


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

GGGRRR

My mind says no...my body says fuck yes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

to rest or W/O LOL?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

My mind wants to w/o...body wants to rest.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

This is really very common and a very good sign ..the mind will win.  But you can't actually make the call until the morning.....so we should prepare a W/O 

What's next?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

nevermind

rob wants the computer...I'll be back later.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

GM.......I have to get in the shower...back to school today ....then I have a huge fuqqing rant to do, lol.

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

GM  ... here too 

Mini-pre-rant...

SoP's sterep when off at 3:40 (down 5 levels at the other end of the house, the fucking cat jumped on me at 4...the other fucking cat threw up near 5...I mean WTF 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

lmao....sounds like my stupid cat...:evilbuggers:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

brb.....School sch..about 8:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

It was incredible....all I kept saying to myself was "How can she write that well in the morning!" You Rock!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

gist of the rant...so I can stop thinking it;s about me?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

lmao!


No...it's not about you, it's about rob's work.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

k, phhheeeewww...brb


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Read the rant...that is some stupid shit! :fuckedupsystem:

Can it be appealed?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

He's going to go yell at the stupid bitch today  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

So .....um....W/O or  not?  :0

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He's going to go yell at the stupid bitch today  lol



Is that a guy bitch or a bitch bitch? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

A real bitch, lol.

Um...well, I'd like to rest today..I can barely move...my whole core hurts, lol...but I'm not going to be able W/O tomorrow...dr's appts, clients, meetings...unless I do it in the evening...which rarely ever happens, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

His a good one along the same lines

About a year ago, one of our gyms was struggling, and people were coming to  me asking if i would train them...saying that they would only train under me.

The gym had 2 owners then.....andI  had trained or trained with several of the trainers (inc the head trainer at the time)...helped w/situations etc

Si I tell them it only means extra $$$ that they would not get otherwise....the one owner says "We have no use for your services at this time"

When he left......they offered me a full time positon if I want it....hell I could run the whole friggin place better than they do......

So what I;m sayingis look for personality conflicts underneath the descision...and no bridge burning till the last option?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Drs.  app.??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Sore core?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah...that's not how rob works, lol.  He's very smart and he will kick her sorry little ass w/o her even knowing he's doing it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Skyler needs a check up to make sure he's healing properly?

I also have to prepare for a meeting, which might take all day since I've done dick all towards it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

I can give you a one set W/O...what part?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

K....gotta take the kids to school...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

*resting*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *wussing*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

J/K  You have been kicking ass, your own ASS! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

So I was thinking (ooohhhh noooo)

I think your w8's may have diminished from your form improving and your tempo  

I have a feeling you do a lot on 204 or longer.  It's been my experience that some improve better with 102 or even better 1-.5-2, the contraction being SO important!  

I think some of the hypertrophy training works best this way, esp if you have a good amount of fast twitch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Brad Pitt and Tom Cruise will be lovers one day!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah...I kinda do 204...sometimes 103 or 113...but that's as fast as it gets, lol. And I am psycho over form now, I rarely cheat, even on the last few reps because I don't want someone to say...that trainer has shitty form, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think Brad Pitt and Tom Cruise will be lovers one day!



That's so not right, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I kinda do 204...sometimes 103 or 113...but that's as fast as it gets, lol. And I am psycho over form now, I rarely cheat, even on the last few reps because I don't want someone to say...that trainer has shitty form, lol.



Hate it when I'm right huh?

You can still have good form, and still do some things 204, but you need to see my point!  I'm gonna right some exercise w/tempo in the near future.  We are after Hypertrophy above some other things.

We won't use "Cheat Reps" w/you, although ARNOLD insists you have to "CHEAT" past the weak points! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

We just noticed it is snowing here..and I called my friends at the radio....two hour school delay.

So I have to go a few minutes early because of stupid drivers who are gonna fuck up and make me l8


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay ...it's snowing here ...still...we already have a foot and a half, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

MMMmmm, my kind of weather....is it aleast cool at night, seems so warm when it's actaully snowing! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

You're nuts, lol.  Put a fuqqing coat on when you go. ..and socks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

FUQ NO!   (I'm in shorts too, have  been, wore sweats one day....almost killed me)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

lol ...I would so be freezing.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Have to go.....SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

K...sys


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Um...should I be cutting out cottage cheese yet? When I have it I have maybe 1/2 cup a day. And what about crystal lite? I have about a litre of it (very diluted) about every 8 days or so, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Before I forget...I have a question about a client.......whenever you get back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...should I be cutting out cottage cheese yet? When I have it I have maybe 1/2 cup a day. And what about crystal lite? I have about a litre of it (very diluted) about every 8 days or so, lol.




Both are good for now....we have extra time.....let's keep your BW up, 119-120 for as long as possible.  What is it BTW?   


Question....I just love questions.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

WTF were you? lol

I didn't check my BW today...tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Long discussions on Nutrition w/WARLORD.........almost a battle 

Then almost 2.5 solid hours on the phone ordering in between reeceiving and cutomers.......Oh so much fun...NOT!   (not to mention the thousands of $$$ I spent)

DP

How was Skyler's Check up?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Well don't do that again :finger

His appt his tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes w8....


The question?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah...question can w8 till later.

Check this out...though I have no clue how I did this, lol....I'm trying to figure it out w/ Prince


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes w8....



Damn straight!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok...enjoy that for now...lol

Are we the two guests?  Can you make this more private ASAP...and it is very ?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Holy crap...give me a sec...I've been ready to smash the puter all day trying to figure it out...and it was something stupid all along  

Prince is there too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

I see you're still frustr8ed from OG...I got vicariously frustr8ed.......

I've registered.....but I must be a mod, MUST!  (so I can edit me LOL)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1.5 tsp flax

*Meal 2*

3 oz steak
4 egg whites
2 yolks
1.5 tsp fish oil

*Meal 3*

.5 cup oats
1 srving protein
1 tsp peanut butter
20 almonds

*Meal 4*

.5 cup cottage cheese
1 green apple

*Meal 5*

Can of tuna
1 whole egg
1/4 cup oats
.5 oz mozzarella

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 oz mozzarella
broccoli

Total:   2049    
Fat: 92  828  42% 
  Sat: 18  163  8% 
  Poly: 21  187  9% 
  Mono: 28  251  13% 
Carbs: 93  314  16% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 212  846  43%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

GML 

K...we need a BW and  a "timetable"...and we may do away with the nuts! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't prepare for my meeting today. :sofucked:

timetable?

BW is at 121 I think....couldn't see too well, it was too dark.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Weeks to show.....planned tweak intervals...etc

Do you have a GNA in you or a smilie...I'm kind of depressed.....yesterday went poorly (lots of store ownership woes....), last night worse, bed-time was fucked 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

GN or GM? 

I don't have time to do that right now...could've done it yesterday. I've got a lot of shit to do today.  I'll have to do it later tonight.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

GM....I'm lost I guess  :?:

K...we don't have a W/O for you....the plan can w8....your meals looked good yesterday. 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Your meeting sounded like more of a priority than what you were doing....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

GM  I'm doing chest tonight...hopefully w/ mel.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

? w/me

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm sorry. ...I think you need more sleep...or something.

w/ mel?

I have my 3month evaluation today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Yesterday we did

6 sets of Flats DB
3 Sets Dominatrix
3 Sets Cable Fyles (medium height)

"Flye Forest Flye" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

I hope I have a better chest w/o than I did last time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sorry. ...I think you need more sleep...or something.
> 
> w/ mel?
> ...



Shit...I'm losing it...K

I hope that goes well for you......you can pull it together with a few minutes of anticip8ing their questions of how you think you performed and can improve. ;Lol:

Good Luck! 

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

K...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
5 oz chicken
4 oz SP
1 tsp fish oil

*Meal 2* 12

bloody starving
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
green apple

*Meal 3* 2

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
1/2 oz mozzarella

*need food* lol

*Meal 4* 7

3 oz steak
4 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tbsp butter


*Meal 5* 10:30

6 oz salmon
1.5 oz mozzarella

*Confessions*

coffee w/ cream @ 3:30

Total:   2004    
Fat: 102  914  47% 
  Sat: 27  241  12% 
  Poly: 28  248  13% 
  Mono: 26  237  12% 
Carbs: 74  230  12% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 205  820  42%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

What brand of Fish Oil did you find.....in liquid form..or is it Cod Liver oil? :eeewww:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

No...it's just caps for now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

I had a speech when I left the house.....

I lost it somewhere between heavy rack pulls and supersetting Sumo DL's with heavy one arm DB rows


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Probably, lol. ....sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

So how is your day? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Busy...and I'm hungry...and I'm sick of grocery shopping.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

My proposed W/O.....assuming I can do everything, it's very busy at the gym and I'll be working in the evening...even busier.

Flat DB Press....hoping to fuqqing redeem myself

Standing Cable Press SSw/
Swiss Ball Flyes

Nautilus Chest Press, drop set

Machine Flyes, drop set


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

....except that I'm so tired I don't think I want to w/o. I was going to do skinfolds w/ mel tonight.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Every time I've eaten carbs today I've felt sick.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

You sound emotionally and physically drained like I feel.  Battling a mini-drepression, hoping someone cheers me up soon 

Financial aid hit today and it seems students would rather buys supps than books......the prof in me feels guilty!   So anyway, it's been really busy here, and food has been an issue for days, as has stress.  It' so bad....I'm posting my BW here instead of my Journal...it's too embarassing...yesterday was 216 as predicted, but today 215.5...so I'm dropping too fast......feels catabolic.  I'm telling you so that the same thing doesn't happened to you 

Did Skyler's Check-up go Okay? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes...it went well, thanks...he's fine. 

I weighed myself at work, on the big scale...but in the evening, so after meals and stuff...125, at home in the morning, I was 121 I think I said.

What is your goal w8?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

K...so the gym was busy, as predicted...had to move things around a bit. Worked out w/ Mel...finally, I missed having a partner, lol.

Felt strong today but didn't want to attempt the 40's yet 

*Flat DB Press* 25/8, 30/8, 35/7, 35/5...180 RI, spot on last rep of 4th set only 

*Hammer Strength Incline Press, w8 per side* 40/10, 40/8, 35/10....120 RI

*Cable Flyes* 40/8, 40/6, 30/8....0 RI
*Incline Swiss Ball Flyes* 17.5/7, 17.5/5.5, 17.5/4.5....120 RI LOL...do I get to count my half reps? 

*Machine Flyes* 60/8 + 45/6 +30/8, 60/6 + 45/4 + 30/6, 60/6 + 45/4 + 30/6

I didn't want to leave...I wanted to do more.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...it went well, thanks...he's fine.
> 
> I weighed myself at work, on the big scale...but in the evening, so after meals and stuff...125, at home in the morning, I was 121 I think I said.
> ...



AS much as possible at 6-6.5%  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so the gym was busy, as predicted...had to move
> 
> I didn't want to leave...I wanted to do more.




Sure, round to reps up to the nearest rep, LOL


I like that attitude.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting. Probably due to the coffee I'd had an hr earlier, lol...I was falling asleep before that.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

I missed a meal.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

> Felt strong today but didn't want to attempt the 40's yet



I've seen you hit 40's before.  Come on Out of the Comfort Zone!  Ok so please don't kick my ass now.  LOL



> Cable Flyes 40/8, 40/6, 30/8....0 RI



I'm lucky if I hit 30 on these


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL...actually, my cable flyes did go up...usually can only do 4 or 5 at 40 ...but I've never done 40's before  My attempt last week failed miserably


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

I tend to hold myself back sometimes without a spotter.  This week when I tried the 45's on the press I had someone help.  I was surprised I did as many as I did.  I try to stay out of the comfort zone.  LOL  I just get nervous sometimes, especially when I was on the ball, I was afraid I was gonna fall right off.  I've done it before!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm definitely better w/ a spotter too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Comfort Zone....um..now where did I hear that term before ?

So I just got back from my Store alarm going off and having to w8 for the Police

It was the motion detector only...so I was figuring on major broken glass and as I drove there frantically, major adrenaline rush..as if stress wasn't high enough

...I figured a long night boarding up windows, filing reports and calling glass companies....

So I get there and everything is intact...I beat the Police by about ten minutes

And no to be chauvanistic.....but the 5'4 130 lb Policewoman...who I freaking drawfed...says Sir....w8 outside while I make sure it's safe

Oh...and $130 service call to have my motion detector checkout on Thursday...I disabled the little bitch tonigh

*Drinking now*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!  I'm sorry...I know it's not funny...but the way you write is funny. lol So WTF was it? Just a malfunction? That's funny about the cop, lmao! I'd be like...uh, here's my gun...you go see wtf is in there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm in a bad mood sorry..it was a malfucktion


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

gn w8

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Morning w8...although there is nothing good about it, sleep is rare

You almost mssed that point.....I'm glad you didn't reply

later I guess

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

My workout sucked...I w8ed for 45 minutes for mel and she didn't show....by the time I worked out I just wanted to go home.

*WG Pullups* 6, 5, 4....90 RI

*Hammer Strength row, w8 per side* 55/10 LPG, 65/8 SPG, 65/6 HPG, 65/5 HPG....0 RI
*Hammer RG Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/6, 45/6, 35/10, 35/8...120 RI

*Standing RG Cable Row* 70/10, 90/12, 110/10, 110/10....120 RI

I'll start at 90 next time.

*w8ed Back Extensions* 10/15, 10/12, 10/?? ...I was thinking and honestly have no idea how many reps I did on the last set. ...90 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

I went to the gym with the intention of doing something too, that didn't work either....I can't remeber the last time I scrubbed a W/O


D no P


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 8, 2003)

You two need to stop being pansy's an get your act together!

Missing workouts, improper diet, apathy! This is unacceptable behaviour! Now get your asses into the gym and smarten up!

For FUCK SAKES!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You two need to stop being pansy's an get your act together!
> 
> Missing workouts, improper diet, apathy! This is unacceptable behaviour! Now get your asses into the gym and smarten up!
> ...




Thanks mmafiter!   You're so right, and I needed to wake up and smell the iron, (brief bout of Wussington's Disease.) 

OK *w8less*.........The Warm-Up is fucking over...time to HURT!

I think Jodi insinu8ed... that you've been in the *comfort zone* (or Zine in your case) too long...I'm ready to fucking rock...What bodypart are we DESTROYING tomorrow??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

....did he just give _us_ shit? lol

Tomorrow is shoulders


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1.5 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
banana

*Meal 3*

Can of tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4*

3 oz ground beef
1/2 cup cottage cheese
green apple
green beans

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp cream
3 tbsp blueberries
1 whole egg

*Meal 6*

4 oz steak
1/2 oz mozzarella
1/2 cup coleslaw made w/ red cabbage, ACV, & mayo
1 cup mixed veggies w/ V&O

Total:   1980    
Fat: 89  801  41% 
  Sat: 13  115  6% 
  Poly: 11  102  5% 
  Mono: 16  141  7% 
Carbs: 96  342  17% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 203  812  42%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes he did.......and we deserved it! 

Hey...I'm glad the word "green" is in your meals....I was wondering LOL 



DP


have to go for a while...sorry.....tell your shoulders NO CRYING, K....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I know...I'm not getting enough veggies


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I showed rob how to make the protein "cakes" in the nuker...and he's totally addicted to them now


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh..please share


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL...DP's posted the recipe in the recipe section 

It's just protein powder mixed w/ an egg, some cream, and berries and nuked for a minute or two


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Cool thanks! I will have that instead of a shake before bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Add more eggwhites and cook as crepes....lol


w8  I have conceptualized your W/O...w8ing for the good puter

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

WE've been experimenting....we've added oats, SP, and berries, at different times of course...the berries are the best....never thought of the crepes...yummy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL S/F Chocolate hips...err...Chips 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey! I'm cutting now....you're not allowed to talk about chocolate


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I wish it would stop snowing!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey! I'm cutting now....you're not allowed to talk about chocolate




  You're "Cutting for Keeps"  you can't even think about chocolate   EVER!

Sorry 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I could think about SF chocolate...once in a while? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

And I can think about chocolate on competition day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Maybe!....err  ...K!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I am going to fall asleep soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

5 minutes, W/O will be ready...no arguing LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

....K 

K...here's one I've never had before...a craving for Campbells Chunky Soup


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

*1* Smith should press  12/10#. 10/20#. 6-8 at 30# and then a triple dropset....4-5/30, 6-8/20, rep out at 10 *per side*  RI 120 sec

*2* Rope cable (low setting) front raise between legs  12, 10, 8, 6 ....90 sec RI  Body stays motionless, no swinging

*If and only if you have plates with handles, or you can grab the  25 pounder.....SS the Last set only, no RI 8-10  front raises, hands on the sides of a 25*

*3* Cable lateral raise from a behind the back starting position (instead of front or side), allow the tension to pull your shoulder back a bit  4 X 10 on 90 sec


*4*  BB shrugs, hold 2 sec 12, 10, 8, 8 on 120 RI

*5* is tricky...and you'll fight me on this

Lay down on your belly on a flat bench, 5 pound DB's....raise from the ground to str8 out at your sides, w8's as highas you can get them, 6-8 inches higher than your body would be excellent, body level is just good, w/o letting them drop, arc to above your head in a plane parallel to the ground...and back..that is one rep...3 X 8 on 90 sec RI





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....K
> 
> K...here's one I've never had before...a craving for Campbells Chunky Soup



Are you Preggies?  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you asking me to front raise a 25lb plate? ...that's hilarious...um, I can do a 10 lb DB if you want? lol

I don' wanna do 5


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

God no!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes....it's 2 handed,  and easier for the frist few reps than one arm 10's...please at least try 

Try one set of number 5...and if you don't like it and want stronger more defined rear delts...then finish with three more sets of a machine press, preferably HAMMER 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> God no!




Just checking.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes....it's 2 handed,  and easier for the frist few reps than one arm 10's...please at least try
> 
> *but we don't have any plates w/ handles ...can I just use a 25lb DB?*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I have been pretty consistent w/ my diet...can I change it yet? ....or add cardio?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have been pretty consistent w/ my diet...can I change it yet? ....or add cardio?



I'm ahead of you on this...a few more days.......I was gonna post it in the other Journal

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Yes....it's 2 handed,  and easier for the frist few reps than one arm 10's...please at least try 

*but we don't have any plates w/ handles ...can I just use a 25lb DB?*

Anything you can grab with a parellel grip...I prefer a plate, it's the right distance 

Try one set of number 5...and if you don't like it and want stronger more defined rear delts...then finish with three more sets of a machine press, preferably HAMMER 

*I'm not even sure I get it, is it a reverse fly?*


at the start, from the ground......then it a constant tension arc...from str8 out at your sides, to  the front of your head, and back...and then down  


H..ARM..B..ARM.. H

 H=hand B = Bod, bod is on bench, w=wus.....NOT

That is first postion once lifted off the ground


and I know what your up to, you want me to draw LOL



.......H...... H....
.........A...A....
............B
............B
............B

Second postion

H..ARM..B..ARM.. H

Finishing and down


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

lol....too funny 

Can I do it on a ball?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't w8 to do more, lol....:wantitnow:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

K...I'm going to bed ....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes actually, why YES you can! 


That was it huh, only for you!  

Good Night Leah  

(and Thank You )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

....thanks  ...I'll do it 

GNA


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you Preggies?
> 
> DP



She better NOT be!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> She better NOT be!



It was a "Cambell's Soup Moment!" 

GNL 

Overslept...and it feels good...felt a lot less stress last night 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

*not!* lol

GM 

I'm still sleep deprived, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Um...I was wondering, if when you change my diet...I could do a bi-weekly carb up?....or is it too soon for that?....I hate carbs, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry...about the sleep deprived.....not the not being Preggo, thta's just funny lol

I have to go for 20

And, exercise for your client is normal....HIIT will be less effect.  Diet however must bestricter, she/he must acknowlege (confess) "little things".....iron must be kept away from the medication for at least 4-6 hours...renders it ineffective...that person can still do 1) temp check..to see if they are dosed right, 2) ask for a 3 and 4 combo...so much more effective...or 3 only.

I also need a body report for you before we make changes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...I was wondering, if when you change my diet...I could do a bi-weekly carb up?....or is it too soon for that?....I hate carbs, lol.




We have 4 diet tweaks and about 5-6 cardio tweaks...I have 2-3 special tricks I'm working on (one you gave me incredible shit about last time and would do it)....so yes, we can, but it wil be at a higher calories level....thne 5 meals, then back to zig zag 6 but lower...etc

htg  have to go


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay...thanks 

I did skinfolds the other day but I didn't want to post them. I'm not even sure they're even close to accurate.

I'll probably be gone when you get back...here in the late morn/early afternoon...gone all evening. Have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I gave you shit?  ....not me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Why would you be gone, you're ALWAYS here?  LOL

Late morning...I need to ask you something....and I would have the skinfolds redone.  When they are taken.....they need to done 2-3 times per site....only after that site has relaxed from the previous pinch 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

*I* know how to take skinfolds.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I am going to fall asleep now. I can barely keep my eyes open


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

OK...I've been trying to teach you that NAPS are Good! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Naps aren't good...it's there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Naps aren't good...



YES *THEY* ARE, NO ARGUING! 


Close your eyes....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

If I close my eyes I'll fall asleep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

That's the FUCKING POINT.......

...and your mind/body/spirit will thank you l8er! :tryityouwilllikeit:

GO! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm drinking coffee instead  ...ya sure about that campbells chunky soup eh? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes...I'm sure...give it to mmafiter....he'll eat anything 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay...I have a fucking rant.

Remember the female pro BB I told you about...she's now doing porn? lol

K...I was talking w/ one of the guys at work who went to see her a couple times before his competition. Everyone goes to this chick for training if they compete, which blows my mind...check out her diet for these people. She had one chick on chicken, egg whites and rhubarb (that's it!) at 14 weeks out! The chick was so sick she said she'd never compete again. No fucking doubt!!! Another BB (owns the supp store I buy at) who was training under her for his last comp was eating ONLY protein....no carbs, no fat....just protein, 6 times a day....he also got sick ..in the middle of his show and couldn't continue. She also puts people on two-a-days at 12-14 weeks out. I'm sorry, but what a fucking moron! And people pay her $500 for a pre-comp diet  

After hearing that, I'm thinking of taking her on  totally advertising for BB comps and letting people know they DON'T have to starve or kill themselves in order to walk on stage. What a fucking loser, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

lol...funny...he wouldn't eat it though, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I have a fucking rant.
> 
> Remember the female pro BB I told you about...she's now doing porn? lol
> ...




Yeah...some stupid shit huh?  I think we talked about this long ago, when you didn'tfeel "confident" in what you know....now that you balls have descended...j/k of course....you or with my help, we can take her on........ 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah...the only problem is she trains all the juicers too...which I don't want to get into


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3tbsp cream
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop protein
1/2 cup brown rice

*Meal2*

5 oz salmon
apple
1 oz mozza
2 cups veggies

*Meal 3*

1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 oz mozza
1tsp peanut butter...just testing, still don't like it, lol
green beans

I kinda have been eating smaller meals this afternoon

*Meal 4* Pre-W/O

1 scoop protein
1.5 tbsp cream

*Meal 5* Post W/O

1.25 scoops protein
2 tsp flax
1 tbsp cream

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 oz cheddar
1/4 cup blueberries

*Meal 7*

tuna
2 tsp flax


Total:   2090    
Fat: 98  883  43% 
  Sat: 19  174  8% 
  Poly: 20  183  9% 
  Mono: 19  169  8% 
Carbs: 78  284  14% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 223  892  43% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 9, 2003)

I see you had a nice long nap, w8. Aren't they great?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Again...I totally wanted to do more 

*Smith Shoulder Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/10, 25/8, 25/5 + 20/4 + 10/4.....120 RI

Major headache, which this didn't help

*Rope Cable Front Raise* 30/8, 25/10, 25/10, 25/10 + 20DB/4....90 sec RI

*Behind the back Cable Laterals* 10/12, 10/10, 10/10, 10/9....90 RI

*BB Shrugs* 95/15, 140/12, 150/12, 160/10....120 RI

*Prone DB ??? on Ball* 5/5 x 3...90 RI

Mel had to use the little blue DB ....I wanted to  These were brutal!

We skipped....1 minute on, 1 minute off...for 15 or 20 minutes.



Abs & Calves tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
[color=dark-blue]Again...I totally wanted to do more 


*Coulda Shoulda Woulda LOL ...I like it...didn't want to kill ya *

*Smith Shoulder Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/10, 25/8, 25/5 + 20/4 + 10/4.....120 RI

Major headache, which this didn't help

*I had one yesterday...one of the reasons I dogged it...GOOD w8's  *

*Rope Cable Front Raise* 30/8, 25/10, 25/10, 25/10 + 20DB/4....90 sec RI

*Behind the back Cable Laterals* 10/12, 10/10, 10/10, 10/9....90 RI

* Did you like these?  You know part of my purpose is to make you a better, nay, the BEST trainer out there.......exercises are like a vocabulary *

*BB Shrugs* 95/15, 140/12, 150/12, 160/10....120 RI

*Prone DB ??? on Ball* 5/5 x 3...90 RI

Mel had to use the little blue DB ....I wanted to  These were brutal!

* I dodn't want to warn you how hard they were, did you like it, did you say "Fuckin' DP?"   *

We skipped....1 minute on, 1 minute off...for 15 or 20 minutes.

[/color]

Abs & Calves tomorrow

Show me want you plan to do?  

Gr8 W/O 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

OK...I said Dark-blue damn it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

...and BTW...How was your little Nap LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> *Coulda Shoulda Woulda LOL ...I like it...didn't want to kill ya *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I didn't nap 

There's no - between it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't nap
> 
> There's no - between it




There is in the pulldown....LOL





and you should have! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> Yeah....they were good...mel said she's not doing them ever again....bull fucking shit she's not, lol



OMG....what have I cr8ed.....Mini Pain..is that you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

eh? 

Ok...I did, lol...but then mmafiter came out and started clicking away at the puter, lol.

p.s....ya still fucked it up, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OMG....what have I cr8ed.....Mini Pain..is that you!
> 
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> eh?
> 
> Ok...I did, lol...but then mmafiter came out and started clicking away at the puter, lol.
> ...



DUDE? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

...what? ...I say "dude" lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Get a better bar? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay....obviously you want to tear my post apart...go ahead, I can handle it LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Nope....I'm done.....

Well, maybe just want to say..."If you want to transition someone, at least tell them what is optimal.....and give them some time and options  to move towards it, rather than just give then the lesser of two evils? " :agreedornt?:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

I can't write that post in my Journal..too fried....do you want the highlights here?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

K...my proposed W/O

Toe Press, Seated Calf, Standing Calf...4 sets each


Machine Crunch, 3 sets
Cable Twists, 2 sets
High Cable Oblique Crunch, 3 sets
Decline Crunch w/ twist, 2 sets
Reverse Crunch w/ MB, 3 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nope....I'm done.....
> 
> Well, maybe just want to say..."If you want to transition someone, at least tell them what is optimal.....and give them some time and options  to move towards it, rather than just give then the lesser of two evils? " :agreedornt?:
> ...




You can, I don't care, lol.

And yes please.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...my proposed W/O
> 
> Toe Press, Seated Calf, Standing Calf...4 sets each
> ...



Have you done standing calves with a DB in the hand on the side of the calf you are working...off the egde of a platform?   (versus machine?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

No I haven't ....but I can


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can, I don't care, lol.
> 
> And yes please.



I can What?

OK..it's about being Human, facing stresses, and being too embarrassed to admit I fucked up, and what I weigh...and why...so are you sure 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

You can give me shit in that thread, fix it, or whatever you want 

Andrew, of course i want to know :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No I haven't ....but I can



I think that's the only change.....usually either the shoulder press, incline BB bench...or even the foot platform on the standing claf work well for this....

15/25#, 12/30#, 10/35#, 8/40#  (straps help) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

K...so that's instead of the standing calf machine? I just wrote my last workout down, hoping you'd change it, lol...I hate working calves


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

You deal w/the thread....or leave it...it's OK....just not the w8 usually tight advice! 

OK...you have the gist

Starts out.........I'm a passionate (in what I do), emotional, sensitive person.....but I'm not high-strung......I handle low level stress very well, and indefinitely is seems.....medium level.......only for a unspecified duration......high...well if it can be dealt with quickly and not fester..I'm not to bad at that either.....But what I can't handle is

CUMMULATIVE STRESS


(you can save these and make a story in my journal with some editing if you want)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so that's instead of the standing calf machine? I just wrote my last workout down, hoping you'd change it, lol...I hate working calves




Yes...if you want to altern8 HEAVY for reps...in the other exercises, that's good too! :0

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

K....go on


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

So I mentioned long ago..that the Holidays were to stressful to cut during...and after the turn of the Year.....cutting was easier.

Not exactly so......

The Holidays were difficult...and I helped w8 make it through her "down Period", usually helps to see someone worse off, or hating it more than you......but

...and my last day off was Dec 22 (except x-mas and NY)....Student employee went home for the Holidays..till today actually.....

Which didn't seem bad untill you get tired of working.....my other employee had to go out of town during this ....a little more stress..still not bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

So the Day after NY........The usual Morning Counter Guy...also Andrew..a gr8 guy wasn't there, music sucked...and no partners....one's hunting Javelina, and the other is sick (TG is avoiding me, but I didn't know it at the time)

The Next day no partners....no Andrew?  A trainer comes up to me and says..."Have you put it together from the Headlines?"  I say NO, I avoid the paper.......He says...Apparently Andrew was the one Buldgeoned to death, Beaten beyond recognition with a tire iron (they had to ID him from a tatoo) on NYE.  My jaw drops, heart sinks.....but it doesn't really hit me....I'm more like Who the fuck beats a person that badly......omg


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Andrew...why didn't you tell me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

About this time or even the next day...it sinks in...the only thing you can feel is sad and sorry.  Your never gonna see this guy, talk shit w/him...nothing, ever again.

Simultaneously........my store was in escrow....we finally hear form the buyer.....his foot is fucked beyond explanation......he wants out, money back, utilites out of his name (we were paying them)...etc.  Sets off a Family feud, Mrs. Pain doesn't want to give it back....I want to give back half, about expenses plus $1000.....she goes off on everything..employees, the store, the deal, more work...more hassle, more stress.....


About this time, a few other events.....mental burnout, physical burnout....alcohol doesn't work...sleep becomes shorter......depression sets in

meals are being missed......4 a day is a good day......no hunger for carbs.......30-40 a day, but no cheats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry Leah.......I was doubting whether you cared? So sorry, never again...there is more


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Andrew of course! Fuck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

So still no partners......depression is maxed......I call up TG to talk, she is the only person who knows of something I needed to talk about.....something that wasn't working out

She lies to me, so does MP......she has been W/O w/o me..then finally says what I told you about her husband not wanting her to W/O w/me......

and I make a really big mistake....I tell her She fucking Sucks Twice...for not telling me, calling me, keeping me informed...just plain treating me poorly....
then she tells me that her husband found out she filed for divorce...and she didn't tell him.....he took/stoled her son and split, not saying where...and he is on meds and shouldn't drive...she was freaking and I just yelled at her


So now I have anger (from other things) depression from everything, and added guilt......food sucks, life seems not far behind...everything seems fucked up...and I have to work and work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

next I see my w8 dropping, my goals meaningless, and my attitude and mind in the toilet....I reported 216 then 215.5 to you......So as things started to improve...I began eating more.....well you know my saying...the more you eat....today 214, cut, very cut....but small

and I'm a firm believer in what doesn't kill you or your family makes you stronger

A certain situation improved almost miraculously, the buyer agrees to release $$$ (my way)....Mrs. Pain calms the fuck down, and TG calls me accepts my apology, and aplogizes herself, TG says fuck her husband, we will W/O when we want to.....my partners return....and although I feel run over....I slept last night, I ate today.....I even made some jokes

It's amazing how much our mind affects what we do...and how quickly bad situations can turn around

Moral: Never lose hope! 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm glad you're starting to feel better. I'm sorry you went through all that. Please take care of yourself!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meal 1*
> 
> 2 coffee
> ...



Why do I get the feeling when you say "Green Beans" it means like 3 of them? 

OK Cheese girl..........First Clean-up on the way to Mondays First Tweak.....NO MORE CHEESE, find a better fat source (btw...you'll notice the difference in your sodium levels)  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

I knew I was gonna get shit for the cheese, lol.

Ok 

I eat lots of green beans...I love them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Leah, I have to go 

GNL and Thank You 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew I was gonna get shit for the cheese, lol.
> 
> Ok
> ...



Well then I guess it would hurt to have then in MORE MEALS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay....ok....more veggies, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh.....and Leave it if you want it, it is your Journal..........I like talking in your's more than mine.....it's more comfortable here!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

LOL...okay ....GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

:A:

GN Lwah


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

Body Report:

Fat and ugly. lol....BW is 121....I don't feel like I've made any progress this week w/ my carbs high again. I've been on 80-120 carbs for two months now and I need a change, this isn't working. I feel bloated constantly and I hate it. I am holding water today...cause I only got 3 litres yesterday. I feel much better on low carbs and lots of water. So that's it, there's nothing good to report.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 10, 2003)

w8...Tigress needs revision...and a lot of direction

and OG needs to learn about tweaks and steps in Best Nutritional Threads

if you could please...I'm running l8 today

Thanks

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> w8...Tigress needs revision...and a lot of direction
> 
> and OG needs to learn about tweaks and steps in Best Nutritional Threads
> ...



Was that okay? What I posted?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 10, 2003)

yes and no


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

All RI's were very short...just as long as mel's set took.

*toe press, w8 per side* 90/18, 90/15, 90/12, 90/12

*seated calf* 45/15, 45/15, 55/10, 55/10

*standing DB calf raise* ...2 sets, I didn't even pay attention to the reps...wasn't into this w/o at all


*machine crunch* 70/14, 75/13, 80/10

*Cable twists* 20/15, 30/12 or something, 30/??

didn't like the high cable oblique crunch so I did my standard oblique raise off the back extension.....25/12 x 3

*Reverse crunch w/ MB ball* 10/15, 10/??

*Decline crunch w/ twist* 30, 25

Did 10 minutes of sprints



I also just blew my diet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> We skipped....1 minute on, 1 minute off...for 15 or 20 minutes.







> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Did 10 minutes of sprints
> 
> ...



You're blowing more than that...you just did cardio two days in a row, against your coaches instructions and wishes!!
Do you want to take over your program?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

no


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 10, 2003)

can anyone give me an example of their weight loss. where they started and where they are now? what they did nutrition and workout plans???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

Well...when I first started working out years ago I weighed 105 w/ a bodyfat of probably 22-25%....right now I weigh 121 w/ a BF in the mid teens, and when I'm done cutting I will be at 8-9% hopefully at a w8 as close to where I am as possible.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 10, 2003)

are you very strict on your nutritions? whats the fastest body % you think you can lose and how fast?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't try to lose BF fast at all because you lose too much muscle that way.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

We are taking the kids to the climbing gym today.... I love climbing. 

My sleep was very restless...I hope I have enough energy to actually climb............?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

What's Sleep?......What's food? 

(I just had 3 out of 4 of the busiest days in 3 months, this stress thing never fucking ends.....always fucking complications)


For you:

http://www.mercola.com/2003/jan/11/cold_winter.htm

Have fun Climbing 

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

That's interesting...thanks  He doesn't recommend store bought cream but I think it may be okay...I have noticed that I am not as cold this winter...although, I didn't know why till now.

Rock climbing is amazing...I absolutely love it....we climbed for 2 1/2 hrs...awesome.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Since this happens , do you need suggestions about supps that improve cognative function and memory?
> ...




Yes...please, could you tell me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...please, could you tell me?



Flax, Fish and Hemp for the n-3's
Phospatidyl Choline Complex and Phos Serine
Ginkgo Biloba
DMAE will potenti8 all of those except the GB

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

ok  ...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Leah.....I'm making my embarassed journal post here again

BW 213  

Stupid server is driving me nuts........

Family movie night: Sum of all Fears

bbs

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

You don't disgust me  ....please eat Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

We're watching a movie tonight too....Insomnia 

K....my meals got screwed up today, big time...accidentally. We left for climbing at 10...and I didn't realize it when we left...my meal 2 was supposed to be at 10:30. Rob offered to stop for a bar, but I knew that wouldn't go over well...so I missed a meal. Screwed up the rest of my day too, cause I was so hungry. And then I was busy w/ something and couldn't eat another of my meals when I was supposed to :Isuck:

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
apple
tbsp almond butter

*2 pm*

1/3 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
tbsp almond butter
1 oz cheddar

*5ish*

2 chicken thighs

*6* 

3 whole eggs
1 oz cheddar
green beans

*7*

4 oz sweet potato
4 oz chicken
1 tbsp butter

*9ish*

4 oz steak
apple


Total:   2305    
Fat: 111  997  45% 
  Sat: 34  303  14% 
  Poly: 13  118  5% 
  Mono: 40  361  16% 
Carbs: 125  428  19% 
  Fiber: 18  0  0% 
Protein: 199  798  36%


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, I tempted her with shugah and empty calories and she refused. 

"You have done well little one, go now and eat flax!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Yes, I tempted her with shugah and empty calories and she refused.
> 
> "You have done well little one, go now and eat flax!"



LMFO!   F=flax

(have you guys "experimented" w/CO yet?")

Sum of All Fears was good, we have Mr. Deeds too...I think something less serious would have been better.

  Second Cheese Ass....errr.Eating Warning! 

(don't get the wrong idea, you still suck, just a little bit less)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Second Cheese Ass....errr.Eating Warning!
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

I just took OG out of your Journal

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay 

DP....do you have a basement in your house?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

We don't...we are built on Stem Walls and piers, but we do have crawl space (18-36") but high enough to stand in.. in one place where our twin heaters and w/h are!

Do you?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

yes, we have a basement


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yes, we have a basement



What do you do in there...store shit?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Well...yeah, basically....and that's where the laundry is...and that's where the cold room is...there's also an apt downstairs....common in lots of homes.

Weird.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Mold and Milddew too?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

I swear you mom to some, champion, askicker, shit disturbor and protector to others.....I do like you


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I swear your mom to some, champion, asskicker, shit disturber and protector to others.....I do like you




That's quoteable


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

There's no mold and mildew


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, do you have the entire DP collection?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Of Quotables?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

Well...I do have a string of them that keep playing over and over in my head by now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

Good...seems you forgot to much too often


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

some things are stamped on my brain now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

you don't say "ya'll"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

I know.....I was using your speak...

My server is buggy again, trying


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

GNL 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

GML


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> GML




That's funny! GM Nat


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> For you:
> 
> ...



This is very cool!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

GML is Trademarked DP

GML 

I read it yesterday after you mentioned the cream...had only skimmed it beforee and knew it was you....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm ready to talk W/O or whatever in about 5 minutes?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Bodypart?  W/O today?

Changes/tweak tomorrow....unless you feel that you screwed things up too much and need to stabilize?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

No! I'm ready for a tweak.

arms today ....


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GML is Trademarked DP



GML trademarked DP, from nat. 

Hope that's better DP!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe you should close that thread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> GML trademarked DP, from nat.
> 
> Hope that's better DP!


Thanks! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe you should close that thread?



I am on the verge........I am sort of curious to see levels of consciousness in business

If it goes to flames...it's gone


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok..but I wouldn't delete it, just close it


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

I have to go in a bit...maybe we could forget about that thread for a while and do what we need to do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

How long are you here?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No! I'm ready for a tweak.
> 
> arms today ....



I will give you both.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> How long are you here?




not much longer...could we maybe start?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

K...I'll start

rope pressdown
cable curl

overhead extension, double arm
EZ curl

tricep kickback
DB curl

????
hercules curls

I would like my biceps to not suck anymore...what do you think would be better at this point....just accepting the fact they suck and going for as higher reps at whatever sucky w8 I can do now....or trying to reach the w8 I once did, and not do nearly enough reps?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'll start
> 
> rope pressdown
> ...



No more than 3 sets each, HEAVY...12, 10, 8 reps 90-120 sec RI

Make the first bicep exercise One arm, tiny forward bend, but only slightly, not a concentration stance,  rep accross the body.  (There is also a DB hammer style like this)

Now listen.......I want you to go over to your couch or chair and lift up the end like you were going to clean under it......do it with a bent elbow and not like a DL.........that's 20-50 pounds......now STFU and do the fucking higher w8's, because the "I can't do this" or "I suck at Bi's" is all in your head...I heard this from TG for 3 years about pec flyes...as she got stronger and stronger.......and she still says she sucks at them....most people would like to suck that much....

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

*Make the first bicep exercise One arm, tiny forward bend, but only slightly, not a concentration stance, rep accross the body. (There is also a DB hammer style like this)*

facing the stack, or away?...or sideways?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Sideways, arm doing the exercise away form the stack.......so you are pulling in an arc accross your body, turning your thumb away from the body at contraction, your hand about 4-6 inches away from your upper chest shoulder area....I can't close my arm so it's hard for me to judge were you will finish.


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

*rope pressdown* 70/12, 75/10, 75/8
*Single arm Cable curl* 20/12, 25/10, 30/8...90 RI

*overhead extension* 35/12, 35/10, 35/8
*EZ curl* 50/5, 40/10, 40/8...90 RI

*DB tri kickback* 10/10, 7.5/10, 7.5/10
*DB curl* 17.5/6 x 3...90 RI

*Incline overhead rope extension* 50/10, 57.5/10, 60/10
*hercules curls* 25/12, 25/10, 30/8...90 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

I was wrestling w/ rob and forgot about my adductor..until I stretched it again...fuq!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *rope pressdown* 70/12, 75/10, 75/8
> *Single arm Cable curl* 20/12, 25/10, 30/8...90 RI
> 
> ...



Those look like better w8's! 

Any Comments? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was wrestling w/ rob and forgot about my adductor..until I stretched it again...fuq!



Bummer!  I'm sorry to hear that! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

I liked the single arm cable curl. And I still like the hercules curls...so did mel.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm Glad 

I can't believe I missed you by a minute....I'm ready to work on things.....your new tweak and tomorrows W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm doing legs tomorrow. I'd like a new diet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Are you sure about the legs?  After today's injury?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, it doesn't affect w8's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Show me what you'd like to do please?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Show me what you'd like to do please?
> 
> DP



Could I do a different kind of deadlift?...a sumo deadlift maybe?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

That is very hard on the adductor, there is also a lot of glute invovlement, also we like those on back day.....you can however do them.

Show me a rough outline first. please 

w8...your meal plan is in place...do you want it here also? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

K...give me a sec...I'm writing hammer's program...got get in a different mode first, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Was that a yes to the meal plan here too?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

K...I know that sumo's stress the adductor, that's okay...it doesn't hurt to lift w8's, but i will go light at first to make sure....they also put less stress on the lower back, so that's why I thought it'd be good for leg day.

sumo DL, 3 sets

hack squat, 3 sets

Prone incline DB Leg curl SS w/
Harrop curl

leg extension ss w/
seated leg curls


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Or...but I'll take the meal plan here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
K...I know that sumo's stress the adductor, that's okay...it doesn't hurt to lift w8's, but i will go light at first to make sure....they also put less stress on the lower back, so that's why I thought it'd be good for leg day.

sumo DL, 3 sets

*First set bar from lower shins, 4 sets total*

hack squat, 3 sets

*SS with one legged leg press *

Prone incline DB Leg curl SS w/
Harrop curl

leg extension ss w/
seated leg curls

* Adduction/abduction 3 sets each* 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

that's in addition to what I have already?....I don't think so...sycho:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

And just for shits and giggles....10-12 rep warm-up squat, before DL's holding the bar above your head! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

are you being serious?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> that's in addition to what I have already?....I don't think so...sycho:



There is a fucking string of "Could have done more's" do you want me to find them? 

:FDI: Fucking do it!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> are you being serious?



If you're feeling Pansy..err...Cheeseassy, then use the EZ curl bar, hell yeah I'm serious 

Are you testing me? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm reluctant to put it here, but so be it (someone may misuse it)

Your first tweak is as follows:

*Calories approx 1800 Daily, plus Semi-weekly carb-ups

5 meals

40 P 5 C 20 F

Specials instructions....no more cheese of any kind, only dairy is heavy cream in no more than one meal  *

Cardio goes to 2 X a week, 1 Traditional, 1 HIIT, 20-25 minutes, on OFF DAYS only....we want your W/O to boost your metabolism on W/O days....and the Cardio to boost it on NON W/O days! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...give me a sec...I'm writing hammer's program...got get in a different mode first, lol



Kind of independant for someone who works well w/another


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't think I'm testing you. I don't know if I will have time for all that...I'll try.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Leah...those 5 grams (after fiber) are important.....want berries, 1/3 to 1/2 a small apple in 3 of the meals, veggies in others!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Kind of independant for someone who works well w/another



well of course I was going to show you first?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think I'm testing you. I don't know if I will have time for all that...I'll try.



WHAT!!!!.....    There is NO TRY, only DO 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> well of course I was going to show you first?



Silly me, you do mean what you say, huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm reluctant to put it here, but so be it (someone may misuse it)
> 
> Your first tweak is as follows:
> ...



Well....I asked for it didn't I, lol. Cream only once??? how am I going to get 20 g in each meal w/o it?....no cheese?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey!...that's only 5 meals...I'm not ready for 5 meals...can't we make it six?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey!...that's only 5 meals...I'm not ready for 5 meals...can't we make it six?



NO SHUDDUP!  

I want to hear you whine about being hungry...6 meals on carb-up days......choose wisely! 

Leah......yolks, oils, CO (I used 2 T today in my pudding)......and what occurs in your meats.....notice I didn't take away peanut butter......or fucking nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Your next tweak is ready too...btw, it has 6 meals! LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> NO SHUDDUP!
> 
> I want to hear you whine about being hungry...6 meals on carb-up days......choose wisely!
> ...



Yeah...that's cause I don't fucking eat it anymore, lol.

Okay...CO will work.

*sigh*....okay 

And thanks for checking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well....I asked for it didn't I, lol. Cream only once??? how am I going to get 20 g in each meal w/o it?....no cheese?



..and I recall you saying "getting fat" was not problem for you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

....I'm not too sure how to take that, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

LOL...you did say it...I was being funny...you said instead of carbs! 

 08:24 PM    
Jodi Viewing Thread Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye 

08:27 PM    
kuso Viewing Thread Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye

 w8lifter Viewing Thread Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye 

Popular!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

lmfao! ...I was thinking the same thing, lol.

Do you want to review hammer here or elsewhere?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Here and soon, getting booted...was I too mean to OG?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

Fuck no! K...gimme a second here.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

K...remember she's been just doing those exercise video tapes. and has no access to a gym yet...she said she was going to buy DB or theraband.



I hope you labeled the box w/ the swiss ball 

For when you return:

At least one day???s rest between workouts. Workouts are to be done in a circuit fashion, one after another???if you get to the end and want more???.just repeat!   Progressions can be used as tweaks to your program as per DP. If you have any questions on how to do something, make sure you ask.

*Day 1*

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Forward Lunge, alternate legs, 12 each leg
Reverse Hypers, 12 reps
45degree lunge, 12 reps one leg, then switch
Swiss Ball Pushups, 10-12 reps
Prone Row on Swiss Ball, 10-12 reps
DB Sumo Squat, 15 reps
Step up with Bicep Curl, 12 each leg
Reverse Lunge, 12 reps each leg
Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl, 12 reps

Progressions:  Add 30 seconds of skipping after every second exercise, then after every exercise, then increase time to 1 minute and go back to every other exercise.

Swiss ball push-ups???begin with your hip on the ball, progress by moving the ball further down your legs.

*Day 2*

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Ball Pushup, 10-12 reps
DB Pullover on Ball, 10-12 reps
Ball Wall Squats with DB, 10-12 reps
Incline DB Press on Ball, 10-12
Wide pushup, 10-12 reps
Cross Body Rear Delt Raise on Ball, 10 reps
Jacknife pushups, 10-12 reps
Prone DB row on ball, 10-12 reps
Triangle Pushups, 10-12 reps
Back Extensions, 10-12 reps

Progressions: Add 10 squat thrusts in between exercises as per day 1.

*Abs*

Kneeling rollout with swiss ball
V-Sit Twist with DB
Jacknife crunch
Swiss ball crunch with twist.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...remember she's been just doing those exercise video tapes. and has no access to a gym yet...she said she was going to buy DB or theraband.
> 
> 
> ...



K...opinion is....that these must be alternating W/O's...with 2 0r 3 days in between or there is too much chest repetition...... and that would mean not enough legs in the second.

I think some of the exercises are or may be too intermediate or difficult unless you know her level better than I....and I would like to see a swiss ball against a wall squat in there 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K...opinion is....that these must be alternating W/O's...with 2 0r 3 days in between or there is too much chest repetition...... and that would mean not enough legs in the second.
> 
> I think some of the exercises are or may be too intermediate or difficult unless you know her level better than I....and I would like to see a swiss ball against a wall squat in there
> ...



Actually...the swiss ball squats are already there. 

Yes...I thought it was obvious from the choice of exercises...day one emphasizes lower body, day 2 emphasizes upper body.

Which exercises do you think are too difficult...most are BW exercises that almost anyone could do.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

Day 1

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Forward Lunge, alternate legs, 12 each leg
Reverse Hypers, 12 reps
45degree lunge, 12 reps one leg, then switch
Swiss Ball Pushups, 10-12 reps
Prone Row on Swiss Ball, 10-12 reps
DB Sumo Squat, 15 reps
Step up with Bicep Curl, 12 each leg
Reverse Lunge, 12 reps each leg
Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl, 12 reps 

Progressions: Add 30 seconds of skipping after every second exercise, then after every exercise, then increase time to 1 minute and go back to every other exercise.

Swiss ball push-ups???begin with your hip on the ball, progress by moving the ball further down your legs.

Day 2

Step up with shoulder press, 12 each leg
Ball Pushup, 10-12 reps
DB Pullover on Ball, 10-12 reps
Ball Wall Squats with DB, 10-12 reps
Incline DB Press on Ball, 10-12
Wide pushup, 10-12 reps
Cross Body Rear Delt Raise on Ball, 10 reps
Jacknife pushups, 10-12 reps  ***
Prone DB row on ball, 10-12 reps  
Triangle Pushups, 10-12 reps 
Back Extensions, 10-12 reps

Missed the ball squats...rereading it, it looks better...I have been distracted....do see push-ups quite a bit! 

I see the need for some explantions..but it looks very good. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

K....I knew I'd have to explain exercises...that's okay, I'm gonna w8 till i find out which ones they are though 

Jacknife pushups are actually for the shoulder.....so you're bent at the waist w/ your butt in the air and do pushups...the higher you are the more emphasis on shoulder and less on chest.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

*calgon...take me away* lol

I need a break i think.

DP...I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

excuse me..define break?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

from here, lol....too much bickering and frustration....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 12, 2003)

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

GM 

OMG...could you pick a harder meal plan to follow? :shit:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

GNL 

You were asking for it.......L/C...H/F, w/CU...so you got what you asked for....and I personally think it's going to be highly effective and produce .....Maximum Whines!  

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you going back to bed?....GN? lol 

I know I asked for it....just...I had to make eggs this morning...GGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

FYI......  I cut cheese down about 2-3 days ago (from 2-3 X to once a day)......today...in your honour...no mas.... 

I don't know what I weigh, but I have serious cuts and taper this morning (last night was carbs).....esp in the trap shoulder region (I've been doing traps twice a week , every other week)  

DP

PS  oh, and GML


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Why twice a week?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Visually...and this is IMHO.........In women, eyes are drawn to shoulders, abs, and then legs......you may not know it, but that is how we are scuplting you, Venus de Leah   When clothed, the X shape, shoulders, chest and POSTURE! 

In men.......it's different...what men notice about men...and women notice about men is diverse.  Me personally....I see traps, arms, taper, and shoulder structure first.....esp in a clothed man.  Striped down, I still see shoulders first....I work particularly hard on my delt/trap tie-ins, trap height, wideness and thickness......and delt thickness and capping.  I think women see what they are attracted to, abs, legs,  backs, glutes, heat, etc. 

So I do a very insane specialized Trap and Trap tie-in W/O at the other gym, on truck days...when I can't meet my partners. 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you really use Calgon?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

LMFAO....no...but I may start


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Okay so...legs are being pushed to tomorrow...gotta do chest today sans partner


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Last minute advice then......unless we have time to do a W/O....back in 2 hours..

GO HARD, GO HEAVY, or GO HOME!   

P


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

5 meals is going to suck till I get used to it  I'm starving now! LOL

*8 am*

2 coffee
2.5 tbsp cream
1 scoop protein powder
4 egg whites
1 yolk

hit my numbers exactly 

*11 am*

can of tuna
2 tsp flax
2 whole eggs
1/4 cup blueberries

*3 pm*

5 oz steak
3 cups spinach w/ olive oil & ACV
1/2 apple

*7:45*

7 egg whites
3 yolks
11 almonds
1/2 apple

I cam home from work, starving....and nothing was made  and I'm out of protein so yes, I'm having eggs...again! And I didn't hit my numbers for that meal

*9:45*

5 oz chicken
25 almonds

Total:   1850    
Fat: 97  870  48% 
  Sat: 19  169  9% 
  Poly: 18  159  9% 
  Mono: 35  316  18% 
Carbs: 24  70  4% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 215  860  48% 


Make sure I'm posting my water K?

*total water so far* just over 3.5 litres <---- pathetic


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

No...I probably won't have time to w8...I'll go hard and heavy...then I'll go home


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 5 meals is going to suck till I get used to it  I'm starving now! LOL



SAVE IT TILL MEAL 3, I can't ....hear....... you......

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I probably won't have time to w8...I'll go hard and heavy...then I'll go home





SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

K...these will be my meal times 

8 am
11 am
3 pm
6 pm
9ish pm....since I regularly stay up till midnight I could fit another meal in there, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

I forgot my watch so I have no idea of my RI's

*Flat DB Press* 25/8, 30/8, 35/6, 40/3....assistance on all 3 of the 40's, real slow eccentric

*Flat Swiss Ball Flyes* 17.5/8 x 3

*Standing Cable Flyes* 40/7, 35/6, 30/8...started high and moved the cables down two w/ each set

*Machine Flyes* 60/8, 65/6, 67.5/5, 60/7 + 45/8

*Machine Press* 90/3 + 75/4 + 60/5 + 45/8


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

I see 2.5 tbsp of cream this am....do you measure everything? 

Good workout!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes...but only when I'm cutting, lol....other times I can guess pretty accurately.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

I like your W/O!   (I do think we are moving to incline only for a while though  )

As for meal spacing...I would give yourself and extra 1/2 hour here and there when you can toler8 the hunger.....so your last meal is 10-10:30 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

How 'bout an extra 2 hrs? lol  ....my 6 pm meal (which was already 4 hrs from my last) ...didn't get it till 8.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How 'bout an extra 2 hrs? lol  ....my 6 pm meal (which was already 4 hrs from my last) ...didn't get it till 8.



I was expecting that! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah...so now it's nine and I'm still starving 

why were you expecting it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 5 meals is going to suck till I get used to it  I'm starving now! LOL
> 
> *8 am*
> ...



Were 11 Almonds like the perfect number or something? LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...so now it's nine and I'm still starving
> 
> why were you expecting it?




Cuz I live in SHITHAPPENSVILLE too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

No...well that was kinda a fucked meal....worked it out on fitday...went in to make it, made the eggs....the kids "lost" the meat I put in the fridge  :don'task: so then it fucked me all up...and then I counted out 12 and dropped one, lol *sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...well that was kinda a fucked meal....worked it out on fitday...went in to make it, made the eggs....the kids "lost" the meat I put in the fridge  :don'task: so then it fucked me all up...and then I counted out 12 and dropped one, lol *sigh*



Sorry, but that is fuckin funny!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Well...I'm glad you find it funny....I was hungry and it just pissed me off, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

w8....is there anything you need before an early Bedtime?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

There's a loaded question, lol

I'm good  ...doing legs tomorrow...fuking busy as hell all day and all evening tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

You could do my W/O with the Sumo's? LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm doing the workout we did yesterday  ...gonna torture mel 

updating my meals now if you want to check before you go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

OK...same goes for you..buy some freakin' Flax oil and some more veggies (enough nuts, I know I left them, but you know the saying..... FNE's.......I know you like Green beans, but brocoli wants you too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

I eat broccoli ....it was too expensive at the store I went to today, lol....so i'll get it...at some point.

Today was kinda fucked....I normally wouldn't have eaten the almonds....would have had flax and protein if I had it.

Um...can I have cream in 2 meals....on some days?  ...or like have it split up? 2 tbsp in one meal, 2 tbsp in another?...still only adds up to 20g?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Ummm...NO!  

It's important to follow as layed out...there are reasons, trust me......you will see results before your carb-up, and right after 


Brocoli looked like shite here, we bought extra greens and apples tody! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

and Coconut Oil wants you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

crap...that sucks! 

Okay...I think I'm gonna go


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

...I gotta get some...keep forgetting about it!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 13, 2003)

let say meal 1 fat source can be oats 3 grams of fat, nuts, protein shake 2 grams of fat 
          meal 2 fat source , protein shake 2 grams of fat, nuts
          meal 3 , egg yolks (ill try to eat that!)
          meal 4 chicken breast or tuna (not lots of fat)
          meal 5 nuts, 3 grams of carbs protein shake
would that be a  good fat sources (evend out???)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

O M F G !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

OG..this is not your Journal

Leah...your turn


GNL  

DP

and that edit was ok by me in my journal, in case the edit police hound you LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

DP...I'm going now 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

OMFG was funny...sorry, I'm ROTFLMAO!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Please....pass my turn on to someone else! GGGGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

Could I have a GNA, instead of GN....I think I need one?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Please....pass my turn on to someone else! GGGGGRRRRRRRR



I would, but IT REALLY IS _your turn_..it's you being viol8ed!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Done, lol....and so am I :nofuckingsimiliefrustratedenough:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy Fuck!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

A Triple! 

ok.....let's try it again! 

GNL  




A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

K....GN for real this time...fuq, I need to hit the gym now, not go to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

I have figured it out....You, me and Jodi are paying for your ADD Karma  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah sure...blame me, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

GML  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Body Report

Much fuqqing better w/o carbs! 

When I complain that I am hungry....tell me to look in the mirror and drink a litre of water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Body Report
> 
> Much fuqqing better w/o carbs!
> ...



K....will do 

I think I said somewhere that you would see results before your Carb-up, LOL 

Was just helping a bulker in my PM's...what is up today?

Leah....btw..."Hope" that you are hungry for at least 3 weeks.....my biggest fear w/this is that you will adapt "too quickly" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

PS...want a BW tomorrow please?  

DP

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I do seem to adapt to things very quickly ....but I wouldn't worry about it 

I'll do BW tomorrow 

I am at work all day...and then all evening...sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Bummer.........I'm expecting a long boring day...after a "Kick Ass W/O" 

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

PD eh? lol

Nope...I don't even get to workout till freaking 6:30!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

*8 am*

2 coffee
2.5 tbsp cream
5 oz chicken

*11 am*

can of tuna
1 tbsp olive oil
1 oz chicken
5 fish oil caps....I like the caps, I can use just enough to get my numbers.

*3 pm*

1.75 scoop protein
1 tbsp protein
4 FO caps

I WILL DIE TONIGHT, LOL...I'm starving!

Coffee @ 4:30...no it wasn't at a meal...I don't have enough meals! lol

*6 pm*

3 oz steak
2 egg yolks
4 whites

*8 pm*

1 scoop protein
1 tsp flax
shitload of mixed veggies w/ newmans....probably about 5 cups, lol

Sorry....there is just no way I would have made it to ten o clock.

I really, really think I need 6 meals, I am just far too busy at work to go 4 hrs w/o food...especially when half the time it turns out to be 5 or 6 hours.

*10:30*

1 scoop protein
2 whole eggs
1 tsp peanut butter
4 strawberries

Total:   1919    
Fat: 100  899  47% 
  Sat: 16  140  7% 
  Poly: 35  316  17% 
  Mono: 24  214  11% 
Carbs: 33  120  6% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 219  876  46% 



*Total Water* = 4 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Gotta go...btw...I'm 39% gay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Gotta go...btw...I'm 39% gay



SYL...only 39% 

Is there a "bi-curious" test?  I'd bet you ace it! 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Gotta go...btw...I'm 39% gay



i am....ummm....45% gay?! no way!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> i am....ummm....45% gay?! no way!



You two should "get *tig*ether"......


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL! L and I HAVE met before DP! We shared some crummy chinese food after a show we watched together in TO.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes! I'm only 39% gay?!  I thought for sure i'd be gayer than that! Now...if I'd had an gay experience other than drooling I'm sure I'd be right up there w/ Nat 

....back to work, lol


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now...if I'd had an gay experience other than drooling I'm sure I'd be right up there w/ Nat



Wait a minute, I haven't any exeriences with women!  I think it's because I knew what a bandsaw was, and people have called me "sir" before!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes! I'm only 39% gay?!  I thought for sure i'd be gayer than that! Now...if I'd had an gay experience other than drooling I'm sure I'd be right up there w/ Nat
> 
> ....back to work, lol





> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Wait a minute, I haven't any exeriences with women!  I think it's because I knew what a bandsaw was, and people have called me "sir" before!




Ah...two young stunning women, both eager to explore....I love this country!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Wait a minute, I haven't any exeriences with women!  I think it's because I knew what a bandsaw was, and people have called me "sir" before!



lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

OMG...I'm going to die today...someone save me...I haven't sat down all day  

I did 20 min cardio this afternoon....OMG....I suck so bad, I almost died ya know.

Doing legs tonight after my 5 o'clock


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry, sit down down while at the puter!



BTW...the idea was NOT to do cardio on an intense W/O day or night. 


And for the record....I think I'm done with Peanut butter too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't stand peanut butter, lol.

Well...I thought I'd do it earlier cause I certainly won't feel like doing it tomorrow or thursday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

I think I could still do cashews if I had any, LOL 

Friday would have been fine...you just had a double (two days in a row) 

ZDP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd do cashews too, lol....and then you'd yell at me 

Okay...I'll do more on friday 

I don't think I'm gonna make it through that whole workout.

I'm ready for bed right now!

Hey um...can I have a coffee? w/ a tiny bit of cream? ppppplllleeeaaasssseee?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I gotta go  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

With a meal only   And because you asked so nicely (and it's not going to affect your glucose disposal on this plan! 

What I need is for you to stay here longer......I always get big customer rushes when I'm trying to reply to you!  


SYS2 

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ah...two young stunning women, both eager to explore....I love this country!!




Ohhhhh, hey, I got a stunning compliment! Thanks mma! I love this country too.   

Leah, I updated my journal and stats, if you get a chance would you take a look? I am not feeling well and couldn't eat as much as planned. Does it still look okay?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Ohhhhh, hey, I got a stunning compliment! Thanks mma! I love this country too.



I only call it like it is.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

K first.....there is no way I can do 5 meals today 


Yes Nat...I'll take a look


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

ok...now...my workout.  I don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow! lol....I am so dead, I'm in Pain right now, never mind tomorrow.

I had every intention of wussing out and not doing that whole workout....but Mel was pissing me off, lol. She would NOT stop complaining about everything, so I had to punish her 

I really liked the sumo deads, although I couldn't lift as much. Talk about sore adductors and glutes  While my ripped one didn't hurt during the workout, I don't think I should do them again cause they're pretty tight right now and obviously I can't stretch 'em.



*Sumo deadlifts* 95/6, 95/5 x 3...180 RI

*Hack Squat, w8 per side* 45/8 x 3...0 RI
*Single-Leg Leg-Press, w8 per side* 25/6 x 3....180 RI

I gotta keep up the unilateral movements cause my left leg is getting weak again.

*Prone DB Curl* 20/12, 25/10 x 2
*Swiss Ball Ham Curl* 12, 12, 10...120 RI

*Leg Extension* 90/10, 105/10, 120/8....tried to drop set on the last set, but I only got one rep out at each w8, lol
*Seated Leg Curl* 90/12, 105/10, 105/10.....90 RI

*adductor* 100/10, 90/10, 90/10
*Abductor* 100/10, 90/10, 90/10 ....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

K....I've updated my meals....sorry 

Please change it to six lease:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh...and one more thing (where are you when I want to yak? LOL)

p.s....that was yak as in talk, not yak as in yammy 

I'm starting to have a little bit of confidence w/ my training, lol....Rob is doing really well, and his quads are growing, which he's always had a problem w/.....and one of the big dudes at work said that I must be whipping mel into shape cause her shoulders have really improved


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Bummer.........I'm expecting a long boring day...
> 
> DP




Damn!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....I've updated my meals....sorry
> 
> Please change it to six lease:



NO!   Go drink a liter and look at your ass...err. or was is in the mirror......err.....or was it look at your ass in the mirror...
What the hell did you tell me to tell you?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Andrew...I'm too active at work...I can't fucking go 4 hrs w/o food! I can't remember what I told you  It can be the same calories...just split it up more...please?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and one more thing (where are you when I want to yak? LOL)
> 
> p.s....that was yak as in talk, not yak as in yammy
> ...



I was thinking today  about how I had to push you into that job, beg you to call, build your confidence with you......and what did I tell you all along?

That you will be and ARE  EXCELLENT! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was thinking today  about how I had to push you into that job, beg you to call, build your confidence with you......and what did I tell you all along?
> 
> *Yeah, I know...I was a dork, lol*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...I'm too active at work...I can't fucking go 4 hrs w/o food! I can't remember what I told you  It can be the same calories...just split it up more...please?????



Is work going to continue at this pace?...and why do you HAVE TO eat after 9 PM?  Do you think that you are the only one who does this? 

Give me reasons please?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

You will be Leah........we will make it so!   (You have an advantage that many rookie trainers didn't have)



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ok...now...my workout.  I don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow! lol....I am so dead, I'm in Pain right now, never mind tomorrow.
> 
> I had every intention of wussing out and not doing that whole workout....but Mel was pissing me off, lol. She would NOT stop complaining about everything, so I had to punish her
> ...



*She would NOT stop complaining about everything, so I had to punish her *

Like I said, you're a "Mini Pain".....I get the same gratification from crushing my partners when they whine!

One of my favourite techniques lately is to rush my set so that they can't rest...I spring up or out of something hard or heavy and say 'YOU'RE UP!" 

Beautious W/O 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW...I had customers non-stop for an extra hour....two women Thrower's from the Track Team.....

Why does everyone want to be big and cut. lol, even one of these women, 145 lbs of solid muscles, worried more about how she looked, than performing her sport 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Leah...I have to go for an hour at 10 pm YT 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is work going to continue at this pace?...and why do you HAVE TO eat after 9 PM?  Do you think that you are the only one who does this?
> 
> Give me reasons please?
> ...





GGGRRRR!!!! No! I do not think I'm the only one who does this  W/ the meal times and working around other people all day, I often have to w8 an extra hr to eat (or more!) ..which only makes me hungrier. Yes, work is going to continue, it's crazy! 

Andrew....I posted my meal times and you said "As for meal spacing...I would give yourself and extra 1/2 hour here and there when you can toler8 the hunger.....so your last meal is 10-10:30 "

I'm up till midnight...and starving as it is! 

Don't forget, when we cut last time, I wasn't doing a thing but preparing for  my comp....this time around, I am training and running around the gym all day long....I need fuel


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Well that sucks...I'm exhausted and not staying up too late


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

....cause muscles look cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRR!!!! No! I do not think I'm the only one who does this  W/ the meal times and working around other people all day, I often have to w8 an extra hr to eat (or more!) ..which only makes me hungrier. Yes, work is going to continue, it's crazy!
> 
> Andrew....I posted my meal times and you said "As for meal spacing...I would give yourself and extra 1/2 hour here and there when you can toler8 the hunger.....so your last meal is 10-10:30 "
> ...



Let me get back to you....I really want "the hunger"........I need a BW and an ASSessment.  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well that sucks...I'm exhausted and not staying up too late



So I guess you will not need to Eat tonight?  

GNL if you don't make it! 

 

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay...well...you got the hunger, I'm fucking starving! Too much too soon I think!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

That was "cute"...but 1800 calories, plus about 100 per day from your coming carb-ups on a weekly average is right were we want you!  You missed anough meals right afer the Holidays...this should seem like enough food to you....and don't make any changes until we see your BW 

UNDERSTAND, I do NOT want to do this......and I should NOT give in to your whining....if it were easy, anyone could do it.... 

But, the only way you can get 6 meals is to take 5 P from all 5 meals, 5 F from meals 2-5...and have a final meal of 25 P and 20 F.

Please try it for another day or two until your carb-up instead.....the next day, you will be less hungry (you will be less hungry the instant of the carb-up) and your body will calm down!  

Please? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay 

I'm fuqqing exhausted

what area code is 703...do you know?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

No, sounds familiar, why?
Get a call?

For parrillo 9, drop the axilla, add bi, lower back and calf, multiply by 27 and divide by BW 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

No call 

I don't like that formula, lol...it was really high on mine compared to the JP7


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

I know. 

If your gonna ask, you should tell, but it can w8. 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

It's virginia...I applied to a casting call and was wondering where it was 

I gotta do shoulders tomorrow morning...should we do it now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes...want some front delt emphasis, let's see what you have in mind?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

ugh....I just did chest...my front delts are sore 

K...gimme a sec, it won't be good, my brain is fried


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Standing BB Press

BB Shrugs

Cable upright rows w/ two handles

prone Rear delt raise

Front DB raise

Side laterals

internal/external rotations


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

What do you want me to tell Tigress?  24-25% would be realistic

Give me a minute w/you W/O please? ;D

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay....didn't get that at first  .......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What do you want me to tell Tigress?  24-25% would be realistic
> 
> *I dunno...that's your area  *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


Standing BB Press *3 sets, after 2- sets of hang clean and press*

BB Shrugs * SS/w DB shrugs,  for the different grips 3-4 sets 8-10 reps*

Cable upright rows w/ two handles, prone Rear delt raise* Supersetted*

Front DB raise * hands at a 45 degree angle, so not hammer, not parellel to the ground, 4 sets *

Side laterals * 3 sets then double drop*

internal/external rotations* start w/these*


Soon we go to str8 sets for 2 weeks, no SS or DS  ;P

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

If you still don't want to do the hang clean and presses ......single arm seated w' /the  EZ curl bar 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

*after 2- sets of hang clean and press
* .............

*Front DB raise hands at a 45 degree angle, so not hammer, not parellel to the ground, 4 sets 
*

Okay...but palms up or down?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think I'll forget again, lol 

You're nuts...I can't do EZ curl...my arms aren't even long enough, I'll be whacking myself in the head!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

You hold it in the middle silly! 


Left hand looks like "/ ", right hand the other way (forward slash), thumbs up!



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh....ok ...I'll have to use the 20 

Haven't read nat yet....and I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes...that was good ...K...I'm going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Um...I've never done one arm presses before...ya think I start w/ db's?...I'm not even sure i could do those?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

damn...you're faster than me, lol....GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh....ok ...I'll have to use the 20
> 
> and I'm going to bed




The 20 will be harder than the bar, to control, because of the outside w8 leverage! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The 20 will be harder than the bar, to control, because of the outside w8 leverage!
> 
> DP




Well um...the bar weighs more than the 20


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

Just DO it!  ....or the Hang clean and presses! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

GNL for real 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Fuqqing psycho fuqqing trainers...FUQ! 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

You mean FPF Trainer Trainers!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Body Report


BW 121
Not bloated
Nice flat tummy w/ no carbs 
Extremely fuqqing tired after legs and yesterday's hell day 
Looking extremely cut this morning, including legs 
Abs look good...still no obliques to speak of though 
Other than being completely exhausted I feel great about my body and progress
My throat hurts though, I think I'm getting sick
I could do a shoot right now if I wanted or needed to


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

You're here early....GM....BRB, (another busy day)...and I gotta go to Port Hope again on Thursday....GGGRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Body Report
> 
> 
> ...



So you'll stick to the plan? 

FUCKING AWESOME! 

Do you want help w/the sick?.....I can tell you what to get, and most likely you won't go over the edge......noticed everyone is sick around here, another wave of something hit, and a lot on the board.....most only get sick from compromised immune systems, stress, tiredness, too much work......etc 


Thursdays always suck........I'll be here till noonish YT on Thursday and then tons of work and Year End taxes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

oh...and GML 

DP


(no shoots yet I hope, we will have you ready, count on it)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

I will stick to the plan......when I can  If I have another hell day like yesterday though I'M EATING!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah....no shoots yet, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I will stick to the plan......when I can  If I have another hell day like yesterday though I'M EATING!



You know what...I was thinking (oh noooo!)....Jodi has done 5, Leslie has winged 5......w8 can whine 5 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You know what...I was thinking (oh noooo!)....Jodi has done 5, Leslie has winged 5......w8 can whine 5
> 
> 
> DP



K.....you can ditch _this_ "psychology" ANY FUCKING TIME!

I can, and have done, 5....but I'm NOT going to kill myself, and get sick, and run myself into the ground right fucking now! 

Do you want me to last till July or not?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh poor w8, 1900 calories a day (ave) and you're wasting away to 121 

"ARE YOU ON A CUT OR AREN'T YOU? "

Eating 5 meals instead of 6, esp at 360 calories a meal is NOT going to make you sick....it's all the other shit in your life! 

Of course if you're gonna stress about it, that won't help...so if you have to, plan it and do it the way I suggested, ...K? 


brb in 20 plus


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

You are so fucking difficult 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Body Report
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You are so fucking difficult
> 
> DP



I am?????  Fuck!!!!!  GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Do you want help w/the sick?.....I can tell you what to get, and most likely you won't go over the edge......noticed everyone is sick around here, another wave of something hit, and a lot on the board.....most only get sick from compromised immune systems, stress, tiredness, too much work......etc


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am?????  Fuck!!!!!  GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Only sometimes...and I used a grin:

Most of time you are a perfect "ANGEL" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...




did you answer? palms up or down? ....and why 45 degrees please?

and fuq...I'm forgetting something else????

Oh...Standing BB Press...where in the rack do I place the bb ..>I've never done these? chest height? shoulder height? Higher?

BRB...for like 10 minutes, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> did you answer? palms up or down? ....and why 45 degrees please?
> 
> and fuq...I'm forgetting something else????
> ...



Yes, drew a picture " / "  <---left hand, thumb up, it has to do with how I want it to hit your shoulder, and how I want to relieve some of the uneeded stress that the traditional parallel to the ground form places on your shoulder.   Right hand is a forward slash  

With a light w8, in the contracted postion, rotate from flat to hammer grip and you will see what I mean. 

Standing, racked somewhere between upper pecs/clavicle to chin works well 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



.........it's more like  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

K...thanks 

.....and that works for me!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

I think I may be too fuqqing sore and tired to work out today. I may rest.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Also...a complete OT......

I'm hoping that you are sticking to our W/O's as planned......and not throwing in the "Oh So Posh" , "Tres Posh" in Canadian, Core Exercises that trainers are so fond of nowadays!  (a few are oK, but limit these please to movements for the sake of strength and hypertrophy, like presses and maybe flyes...you can use the stabilizers)

Without questioning me about this.....what I'm seeing  "empirically" in some........is what  I told you about physiques that had done "too much aerobics" at some point in the training career.......it's a kind and degree of thickening that we don't want in your physique 

K? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I may be too fuqqing sore and tired to work out today. I may rest.



STOP THINKING!   but do what is right, rest is good!

clue = Glutamine


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Should I start taking glutamine? ...I can't even remember to take my vitamins, lol.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to rest today.

I post exactly what I do. I'm not doing too much added core....mostly choosing the ball over bench for some exercises.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

K....I think Glutamine is worth a shot.....you fall into that group of people in the study i usually quote on Glutamine......."Think they can't but they do"..and it signaled glutamine deficiency in the study! 

K...... on the ball! 

I have to go, much to do (  )....SYS 


DP

Leah...    You Rock!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Should I start taking glutamine? ...I can't even remember to take my vitamins, lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to rest today.
> ...



BTW....look at your nails for help remembering! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah...ok 

K...I gotta go too 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

*8 am*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
4 strawberries
1.5 srving protein
1 whole egg

*11 am*

5 oz chicken
1 cup cauliflower
1 cup lettuce
newmans

*3 pm*

1.75 srving protein
3.5 tsps flax
1.5 cups green beans

*4:20*

coffee w/ cream......<----sorry....too fucking hungry

*7pm*

6 egg whites
3 yolks 
about an oz of pork
salad w/ newmans

*10*

5 oz chicken thigh
2 oz chicken breast.....oooops 

Total:   1726    
Fat: 85  765  45% 
  Sat: 15  136  8% 
  Poly: 19  174  10% 
  Mono: 21  187  11% 
Carbs: 19  72  4% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 213  851  50% 



*Total water = * 4- 591 ml bottles...work it out later


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

How can I possibly be *THIS* hungry????!!!! It's not normal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How can I possibly be *THIS* hungry????!!!! It's not normal!



How can I possibly be this *Tired????!!!!*   Oh, yeah...I worked alone until noon, we where constantly slammed until 4 when I first sat down....and the phone rang off the hook every 30 seconds. 

Bar meal, missed meal, shake meal...all sucked 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

GGGRRRR....are you eating now??? lol

But um...business is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Trying 

Yes, good this year.....too much work!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

I finally have an athlete  ....she's a soccer player ...it will be fun training her....I'm also going to ask her if she's thought about competing cause her physique is awesome for not knowing what the hell she's doing in the gym


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Fuqqing site! 

So guess what?  Mindy & Jeff asked if they could put one of my pics (the one on the beach w/ the red tank) on the next poster!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, excellent...and fee entry fees? 

 DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I finally have an athlete  ....she's a soccer player ...it will be fun training her....I'm also going to ask her if she's thought about competing cause her physique is awesome for not knowing what the hell she's doing in the gym



Athletes are much more fun to train, at least IMHO 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wow, excellent...and fee entry fees?
> 
> DP




Damn!....you're always thinking ....It'd be cool, since it's now $95 ...but I think they'd consider it good for me since it's free promotion


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

....and free Entry? 


(can't toler8 the site up and down..almost fell asleep in between posts) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah...I know...it's annoying...want something to do while you're w8ing for it to load? 

I need to know how to train a soccer player  Got anything ya wanna share?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Leave her legs alone unless it's "off season"...then work on inbalances first, strength via ballistic and explosive movements next, and  finally muscular endurance!

Upper body and abs....go for it.  Train as per her goals!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Leah....I can't stay l8......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

K...thanks...that's about what I was going to do...'cept for the ballistic movements 

Definitely gonna have some plyometrics in there. Funny thing is she didn't come in for her sport....she came in to "get abs" lol....I told her I'd kill two birds w/ one stone and make her a better soccer player while I get her her abs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah...I have to train someone at 8:30...and then off to port hope for the day....sucks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...thanks...that's about what I was going to do...'cept for the ballistic movements
> 
> Definitely gonna have some plyometrics in there. Funny thing is she didn't come in for her sport....she came in to "get abs" lol....I told her I'd kill two birds w/ one stone and make her a better soccer player while I get her her abs



I'm proud of you! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I have to train someone at 8:30...and then off to port hope for the day....sucks



I have "truck", then I'm expecting another shit storm! 

What's in Port Hope?   And when you say training...spell it out please?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Leah....whatcha doing that is keeping you from focusing here....I'm losing it w8ing? :sotired:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

What do ya mean spell it out? I have a client...gonna train him, lol.

I have sales training in Port Hope.....not that it helps much


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

sorry.....rob keeps stealing the puter on me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

Leah.....I can't w8 5 minutes for a reply right now.......is there anything I can do for you before I go?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Nope


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

I promised I wouldn't  stay l8 tonight......(it's a lot more involved than that actually).......and I'm in a pretty foul mood, too much fucking stress, at home and at work...I can't say more....Have good day tomorrow in case I miss you in the morning.  Maybe we can talk tomorrow night, I need a friend right now. ( I know you are there for me, just bad timing)

So if you don't mind.....I think I'll go

GNL 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

GNA 

I wasn't ignoring you....rob had the computer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

I know .....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

It will be.........

GNL 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

GN


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Good afternoon w8   

I promise I won't clutter up your thread with my endless babble.......really!    I'll do that to others'.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi CLP  ...are you going to FAME? 


K...so I've had a really long day, and I'm kinda in a bad mood for reasons which I won't get into.

Away from home and out of town all day....started out my day frantically searching for my bottle of fish oil caps so I could have a fat source w/ my shake while on the road that wasn't cream. couldn't find em.....(fuqqing kids  ) So I was going to just have protein...I can never be sure which I'm going to get in shit more for, lol. I ended up putting 4-10% creamers in it ...and I also had an extra coffee this morning....just not fucking used to getting up so early   Other than that my diet today has been good...still fucking starving beyond belief....like 2 hours after a meal, no matter how big a meal it is, I am STARVING!!!!  I can't w8 for my carb up tonight, I'm seriously counting the fucking minutes and it's only ten to seven....I don't know how the fuq I'm gonna make it to 9....I was wrong...I hate this meal plan and can't w8 for it to change, I can't stand this fucking hunger.



As a side note, I've been trying to pay attention to my body.....like you did in your post. I have noticed that I wake up fucking cut to hell....like almost too cut for this stage of my cut, and the second I drink coffee I lose about 60% of my cuts. .....so, lol, that said, I am going to switch to decaf and see if it has the same effects, but I need to know how long caffeine stays in your system...and I don't mean how long you feel the effects of caffiene....cause I'm sure there's a difference?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi....I don't know which is better...sitting down...or eating....or Sitting And Eating.....

Hi...same here for mood....I was hoping you'd cheer me up, 

As for caffeine, I know the half life is longer than most would realize, but you're asking about "How long will it fuck up your appearce?"....about one day

As for decaf....about 80% of the same negative effect 

DPooped


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



I don't have much left, but what I have is your's...........please STOP thinking about food..... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

490 posts and 4 Pm's to review......all I want to do is sit here and stare at the screen......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

For real?

I was hoping you'd tell me to go eat a steak 

Okay...thanks on the caffeine 

....and um...cheer up  ...are ya sticking around tonight?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 490 posts and 4 Pm's to review......all I want to do is sit here and stare at the screen......




Okay  ....let's do that


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes to FAME.  Why the hell not!!!  One day someone will think I'm pretty and in great shape other than my ma'.  LOL.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

Stare?  ........We need a joint venting I think? 

I was off the puter all day.....I know I have at least  70-90 minutes........what you wanna do...tell me abiut your day? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL...lots do, no doubt about that! Sylvia and Alison are both tough to beat 

Can't w8 to see ya


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stare?  ........We need a joint venting I think?
> 
> I was off the puter all day.....I know I have at least  70-90 minutes........what you wanna do...tell me abiut your day?
> ...



Hell yeah, lol! *sigh*...I don't know, just glad you're here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm glad you're here too!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Were you busy today?

I'm starving....did I mention?   How long do I have to do this for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

We need a BW  in the morning to see if the carbs make you hold much water......my guess is tomorrow you will not feel so hungry.....

I'd like to continue this way, but see what tomorrow brings.....my bet also is that you look really good during the W/O  

We really needed those skinfolds last week...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah...I got 'em and didn't like 'em, lol....there's no way to get a good reading cause I'm not going to the bloody gym that early ...and before coffee 

Rob's getting up soon...and will probably steal the puter for a bit so he can check his meals....you're not gonna leave on me are ya?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

No...I will catch-up...Replied to your testing q's

be here, just don't be long......and please make me feel better? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks.........and if you don't stop  I'm going to fucking eat something!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

That was good........and you assumed I fucking care....and I do 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Fucking right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

Now you can't eat yet!    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

OMG.....don't even try to tease me about food, lol....I'm seriously ready to eat fucking cow  .....raw...hide and all...fuck it, I'll just mow down while it's still mooing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

Cow, Moo?....sounds like TOO Much food!  

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

eat brocclli that will hold you up


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

I could eat 10 lbs of broccoli and it wouldn't help 

I'm going to get my carb up now 

mmmmmmooooooooooooo


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

well what time is it now ??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Carb up time!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

how much carbs you gonna have???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

I am having 1 banana, about 6 oz sweet potato, 2/3 cup (dry measure) of steel cut oats, 1 tsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp cream.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Funny!


----------



## Dero (Jan 16, 2003)

Da whole thing???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

MY puter is sscrewed again....anyway

GNL  


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi W8! do you take a multi mineral formula? Where did you get it if you do?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Body Report

Fuqqing bloated and fat, no cuts....BW 121-2 ish




Nat, when I remember to take them I just take a general multi...nothing special


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry Nat....misunderstood the ? till I read your journal. The only place I've found a multi-mineral (w/o the vits) is at a Loblaws market, in the supp/organic food section....there's only one brand that carries it too, and I forget the name since I'm out right...sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

GML 

I bet you will look very cut during your W/O...after you get pumped..... 

Point to remember for "final week"...tht may be too many carbs for a  meal....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

K....I have questions now 

I could have that many carbs before and it was fine....why do carbs affect me *so* differently this time???

And why in the hell does 20g of fat not satiate me for more than an hr and a half????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Cuz you're a "freak" LOL

No.....next carb-up will be a little better....the body just freaked a little..and you are out of the swing of it.......if you are like me, the W/O goes good..and tomorrow morning....."LOOK OUT"....you'll be razor sharp. 

Yes, they (carbs) are affecting you differently.......some changes in insulin sensitivity and overall adaption.....but it's not as bad as you're thinking right now. 

The fat thing..........Welcome my little "Ex" Sugar Plum....to the world of "Fat Oxidizers"......your tempory membership has now been extended for LIFE!  I've never told you or admitted.....I get some meals with 30-40 F, and sometimes tip the flax bottle just a second too long and end up with 2 T in a shake....cream.....don't even ask....and you know I stay fairly lean....

How about pudding that already has 12 F....plus 2 yolks, plus 1 T cream, plus a spoon of peanut butter.....lol

(That wasn't saying you can eat more fat.....at least until this cut is over) 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

so what you're telling me is that i will be this hungry for the entire cut? You know how I don't do hunger well...I have been extremely good this week w/ this fucking level of hunger...but if I have to be *this* hungry till I compete....I won't make it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
4 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
apple


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> so what you're telling me is that i will be this hungry for the entire cut? You know how I don't do hunger well...I have been extremely good this week w/ this fucking level of hunger...but if I have to be *this* hungry till I compete....I wo
> n't make it.



No...I will fix this soon...consider this a "Kick-Start"  

( I bet a lot of 'Cardio' would really suck on this plan....LOL)

PD


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

BTW......what does Arielle think of your progrss? Is she still losing pounds and pounds? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes...a lot of cardio would suck on this plan! ...I can't w8 for it to change.

She's up to 6 days of cardio, 4 on an empty stomach and her calories are far too low  I think she's curious about what I'm doing, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe you could turn visibility on?

Taking the kids to school.....BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

But....I still want no carbs...right? ....just 6 meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

K 

She's gonna stall and have 'Nowhere to go'...... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But....I still want no carbs...right? ....just 6 meals



When?...You're next Nutritional progam will have some carbs ......and 6 meals...

Today is five meals, don't you forget! 

Next series of W/O's will have more str8 sets......then LOOKOUT, we are gonna put the Fucking "I" in Intensity! 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

I know, lol.

K...I like the no carbs and bi weekly carb ups...I wanna keep doing that cause I haven't done it for so long...I just want 6 freaken meals!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

No...and no arguing! 

You seem busy today.....I have to go 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

_I_ seem busy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

think again....I do have to go


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

L8.........

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't worked out in three days. I was going to shoulders before coming home, but I'm too hungry so I might do them later tonight....or not.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

There is no "Might"....Only "DO!"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

....there is no "strength"...only "hunger"   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a fucking good quote!  


There is no w8.....only w.....(I can't say w-uss, cause you're not) 

Fucking do it, you need an ass kicking....add two "penalty reps" to every  set...as per DP! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

lmao! Penalty reps?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...and no arguing!
> 
> DP




Okay...so, can you maybe give me _something_ to look forward to? Like when is it going to change? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

I mean it ! 

You're lucky too....my partners get "Penalty Sets!"  

Bad form = Penalty reps....I just don't count lousy form.......I'll correct each rep...and when they finally get one right, one....two.......nope.....three, etc

Whining, BS..."I can't" or my favorite....."That's hard...or That hurts" and it's more sets fuckers! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...so, can you maybe give me _something_ to look forward to? Like when is it going to change? lol




Show me an "Outstanding W/O", Body report from the W/O, and "Meal Day"...then we can discuss it! 


DO you think I'm a "tad" bit difficult?  (choose wisely) 

DP


p.s  I would never ask you to do anything that I wouldn't do myself....unlike many trainers


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey...I give penalty reps on bad form too, lol

K...so i trained my little soccer player....I think I may have to ask her to train in baggy sweats....it's too damn distracting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

When did I teach you about Penalty Reps.........I swear, you use all the "Pain" Techniques, don't you?




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Show me an "Outstanding W/O", Body report from the W/O, and "Meal Day"...then we can discuss it! 

*I'm drinking coffee again*


DO you think I'm a "tad" bit difficult?  (choose wisely) 

*Choose wisely....hmmmm....FUCKING RIGHT YOU ARE! *

DP


p.s  I would never ask you to do anything that I wouldn't do myself....unlike many trainers

*Yeah....'cept that YOU'RE psycho, lol  *

BBS...gotta get the kids


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

You didn't, lol....it's a w8 technique ....I also don't give out anything unless I've tried it myself....common sense.

BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Show me an "Outstanding W/O", Body report from the W/O, and "Meal Day"...then we can discuss it! 

*I'm drinking coffee again*

I think you meant to say HELL YEAH I WILL! 


DO you think I'm a "tad" bit difficult?  (choose wisely) 

*Choose wisely....hmmmm....FUCKING RIGHT YOU ARE! *

WHY THANK YOU!  

DP


p.s  I would never ask you to do anything that I wouldn't do myself....unlike many trainers

*Yeah....'cept that YOU'RE psycho, lol  *

It's like a "Personal Fly".......I'm your "Personal Psycho!"


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Leah! I know you are really hungry and tired, but _please please_ train hard today! You will be my favorite person for the entire day tomorrow if you do!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes...I know you are, lol.

K...I'll fucking try...er...do a good workout


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Hi Leah! I know you are really hungry and tired, but _please please_ train hard today! You will be my favorite person for the entire day tomorrow if you do!




Very funny! So I'm supposed to kick ass in my workout on an empty stomach so you can eat pizza and sugar???!!! I don't think so!


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very funny! So I'm supposed to kick ass in my workout on an empty stomach so you can eat pizza and sugar???!!! I don't think so!




 See? What did I tell you DP? 

Well, since you are going to train, kick ass Chickie!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
4 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
apple

*10:45*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp olive oil
2 cups mixed veggies

*3pm*

6 egg whites
4 yolks
1 coffee w/ 1 tbsp cream
1 green pepper

*4:40*

about 25 almonds


.......I know....I suck, but so does this fucking meal plan!

*7 pm*

1.75 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
brocoli and red cabbage w/ mayo

*10 pm*

5 oz ground beef
veggies
1/2 green pepper
2oz chicken

Total:   1956    
Fat: 119  1073  55% 
  Sat: 13  113  6% 
  Poly: 26  238  12% 
  Mono: 27  247  13% 
Carbs: 42  141  7% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 184  734  38% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*water* about 1 litre


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

Yummy almonds! I have some macademia nuts that I brought back from Maui that I haven't even tried yet. 

I am guessing that almonds aren't on your meal plan?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Nope.....especially if it's not in a meal


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok...I forgot to do those one arm presses 

I liked the standing BB press better than the seated...those were awkward.



*Standing BB press* 45/10, 55/8, 60/8....180 RI

I could go higher

*BB Shrugs* 115/15, 165/12, 165/10...0 RI
*DB Shrugs* 60/12, 65/10, 65/12.....180 RI

I didn't really like this superset cause I felt I could do more w8 on each if they weren't superset.

*Cable Upright Rows w/ Handles* 70/12, 80/10, 90/8...120 RI

*Prone Rear Delt Raise on Ball* 5/8 x 3.....0 RI
*45d DB Front Raise* 7.5/8, 10/6 x 2....120 RI

*DB Laterals* 10/10 + 7.5/6 + 5/6, 10/8 + 7.5/5 + 5/6, 10/8 + 7.5/5 + 5/8....120 RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meal 1* 8 am
> 
> 2 coffee
> ...



You know.......I mean you KNOW.....this is a gr8 program...you just don't like it because it's HARD.....
and of course it's getting your metabolism back in line.....perhaps you don't remember the recent bitching about
"Do I have to eat those carbs....I'm not even hungry!"  I HAD TO BEG YOU TO EAT!  

What I have observed is that you seem to have the biggest problems in the afternoon (and then at night)....perhaps you should learn to nap?  

anyway...sys....checking out.....do you think I should link "Got Game" to the sexual question?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

WTF is got game and WTF is the question? 


I know....but I don't think you realize HOW hungry I am! lol....it's not your normal cutting-and-w8ing-for-my-next-meal hunger.....it's a not-enough-fucking-food hunger lol.

I have the biggest problem in the afternoon cause I haven't been able to eat veggies all day and I've gone 4 bloody hours since my last meal!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Is my workout okay?   I couldn't shrug the 70's w/ the superset


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Calm the fuck down...drink some water....look in the mirror.....wipe your ass

Use a fucking smilie or else 

Now go weigh yourself and prove to me that it is NOT enough food!

We will be talking about this SOON! 


DP

My thread is Got Game...it answers a  question on the board about erections.........something you gay women know little about....I just wanted your opinion!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

I knew I'd get shit for the smilies, lol 

I just ate...does that matter w/ the BW? ...BTW...I didn't notice any thing good in terms of pump or cuts


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

If I tell you my BW you're not gonna cut my calories are you?  ....it's only cause it's the middle of the freaking day.




124

I've also had exactly 0 water today.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know...I still don't know what or where the question is?


----------



## tigress (Jan 17, 2003)

"Can I have her cheat?"

LMAO! Nervy!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah....I know it's futile, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I forgot to do those one arm presses
> 
> I liked the standing BB press better than the seated...those were awkward.
> ...



Excuse me  WTF does "I could go higher mean?"

It means you fuckin' SHOULD HAVE! 


Why no water? I'm most interested in your physique tomorrow morning.........and you deny us by screwing up your water?  Bad w8......

If your water had been good...I wanted to ask you for a Side tri, Rear double Bi, and Ab and thigh.......now it matters less...


...and 124...HOLY COW! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

What is tomorrow's plan? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

My water is always bad now....basically, I just suck.

I'll take pictures the morning of my next carb up 

I didn't know I could do more w8

I'm so fuqqing tired I can't even think.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What is tomorrow's plan?
> 
> 
> DP




Eat?

I have to attend a 2 hr nutrition seminar at 10 tomorrow 

....and don't think I didn't catch the cow comment 


I'm working back tommowo...fuck it, I can't spell tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Leah.....Hi 


K...but not the morning after...the next day.  If you are super dry in tomorrow morning...and have time, consider it...I'm looking for rear delts, traps, teres detail  and taper, arms size and cuts......waist taper, obliques, serratus, cuts and quad size and shape 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi 

K...I don't think I have any batteries for the camera though, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Lwah..tommowo...LOL 

Nutrition huh...are you gonna teach it?  Cuz they are gonna tell you a bunch of crap...and you'll be either biting your tongue or arguing for 2 hours 

Want to do your W/O?

OT

I may get invited by Udo's people to a EFA conference in Phoenix early next month

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi
> 
> K...I don't think I have any batteries for the camera though, lol.



Sucks! :littletime:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

LMFAO!!!!! 

Cool.... 

No, I'm not teaching this one...but I'm starting a women's group w8 training and have to teach on it....so I thought I better go to this and learn how to lie through my teeth and teach bad nutrition 

K....but I can't think straight, so you do it k?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Um....my protein is really low and my fat is really high....am I in trouble? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Think str8?  That has been HARD......fog, clutter, chaos in my head! 

OT

My wife LOST a $2500 check..thinks it went out w/the recycling

OOT

I want some unilateral movements in your back W/O....one arm rows  (T-Bar, DB, Hammer), one arm cable pull downs as a finishing exercise, SS w one arm  low cable row

1 Narrow grip Pull-ups

2 Reverse grip pulldowns

3 One arm bent over DB rows

4a One arm T-bar (hold the BB with one hand)
4b One  arm Hammer Pulldown

5a w8ed hypers
5b  reverse hypers, DB between feet

6a One arm low cable row
6b  One arm high cable pulldown, total supination through the movement

7......incline cable rope pullover

2 sets each....one work...one heavy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um....my protein is really low and my fat is really high....am I in trouble? lol




You have time to fix this...stupid nuts 

DP

Want to tell you something?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

*7......incline cable rope pullover*

eh?

Can I not superset the t bar rows?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

What?

No I don't or my cals will be too high.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

It's like a fixed BB pullover, just nicer to the shoulder.....does require moving an incline bench to the cables...........similar to a cross bench pullover we do w/DB's, but no stretch and no DB's, and no crsso bench LOL....almost like a standing str8 arm pulldown, but lying........

You don't have to SS....but since it's one arm.......lefty rests while righty jams...so it would work 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What?
> 
> No I don't or my cals will be too high.



Just get 40 P and 10 F and call it OK!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

where's the cable then? ...and how far out is the bench?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just get 40 P and 10 F and call it OK!




I think I'm too tired to figure it out. lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

If I do that my calories go up to 1950, and I starved all day for nothing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

Cable is below your reach as you reach over your head, and the bench is out far enough for the cable to have tension when you grab it..

..the beauty of this is.....with a DB or BB, when you reach the 1- 1:30 position, almost above your head, you lose tension..with the cable you can pull through to 11- 11:30 and really contract the serratus and pec/lat tie-ins  

BTW...arms are fairly sr8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

ok....I bet you like it when I'm too tired to argue 

I'm still w8ing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I do that my calories go up to 1950, and I starved all day for nothing, lol



you're starting to ...........

Ok...20 P 10 F....and tomorrow, think about NOT losing it!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

lmao....I already did it....you can't give me food and then take it away 

Tommorwowowow I will be good, and I'll even drink water...and do my cardio.....and.....and....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Lwah still makes me lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Tell dammit....btw, the 2500 sucks! issed:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ok....I bet you like it when I'm too tired to argue
> 
> I'm still w8ing




No....I like it when you don't PERIOD!  

OT

I heard this was good

http://www.rawfood.com/cgi-bin/orde...oks&sc=Ailments_and_Diseases&tc=Bruce_Fife_ND

Ok....the gym has a new membership salewoman with an interesting physique........so after seeing her once in passing.....30 minutes later she is in my store....telling me that she is the little sister of a guy I know pretty well who worked at the other gym.....and that she does modeling for boating magazines (swimsuit).......they fly her to where-ever, do the shoot, fly her back.  

Because of the winter....she put on a few extra pounds and has a shoot on 2/12........came to me to do her diet and water manipulation....

So while I kind of had to say yes, cuz that is what we do....I'm trying to figure out some way my association with her might benefit you....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Tell dammit....btw, the 2500 sucks! issed:



Fucking Big Time...I am so pissed........major fuck up


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

well...thanks for thinking of me ....but I don't think there's any connection there 

I was curious about the CO I have....it's the only brand I can find...but I've never heard of it and after reading you and jodi go back and forth I don't know if mine's good or not


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you gonna answer that dude on malto or what? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

DId ya buy that book yet? I'll buy it and send it to ya when I'm done w/ it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you gonna answer that dude on malto or what? lol



Nope...I'm getting drunk in a minute! LOL  

D{


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Whatcha drinking?....rum & crystal lite


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope so.......I'm not the onemaking it! 


Is that W/O OK?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

Aren't you lucky, lol.

Yes....I haven't really looked at it though


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Whatcha drinking?....rum & crystal lite



No fair, I'm DD tonight and your gettin drunk. j/k


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

GN....I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

It's a mandatory wasting......... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 17, 2003)

GNL 

We need to start that article tomorrow?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

K....GNA


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Is that W/O OK?



I think it looks damn good!  Depending on how busy the gym is, I will be using as much of it as I can.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Nat....LOL...I almost called ya "super" 

BW = 121....I see some cuts, but not like earlier in the week...not really bloated...just feel fatter than normal.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW....these calves I have will not win a "bodybuilding" competition.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Morning 

Hope your day is starting better than mine.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW....GML 

I keep insisting that you alternated high volume/heavy with super high volume/moder8.....and you keep insisting on not hearing me! 

So you're calves are what they are 


PD


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm following the workouts you give me....we only just started working on them together recently. Do you think I should do them twice a week?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

You beat me to the GM 

It's just starting.....I left the cream in my cr last night, and had decided on coffee today (only about 2 X a week).....outside wouldn't have been a problem......

But my gargare must be in the 40's......does Ultra Pasturized mean I'm OK drinking this......



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm following the workouts you give me....we only just started working on them together recently. Do you think I should do them twice a week?



I will fix the PD in a second...my computer has been shit slow on this site for days now......5 seconds a page kills me......

Yes..let's go to 2 X, once on legs, one 3-4 days l8er 

DP


p/s  We have been doing W/O's for a while....what you have to realize is that a W/O only comes up once every week..so if you blow my instructions..and say.."Oh well, I can always do it next time, or go heavier next time"...you just lost a week. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Does that mean it's frozen? lol

OT...remember all that stuff you said to take for memory and shit...can I just buy it from you, cause I have no idea what I'm looking for ....and I think I have alzheimers


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

*p/s We have been doing W/O's for a while....what you have to realize is that a W/O only comes up once every week..so if you blow my instructions..and say.."Oh well, I can always do it next time, or go heavier next time"...you just lost a week. 
*

I know...I haven't blown you off! I do what you say....sometimes you think that when I haven't even worked that muscle yet! I do so much work I can't even fit it all in in one week! And god help me if I take a rest day.

Maybe you can help me w/ my split?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 18, 2003)

i havent been resting from the gym either 7 x  a week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I think you need a "Personal Secretary"  sounds like Life is kicking you ass too. 

OK...so that means ...no batteries? 

......and I have the straps that Rob likes...if you wanted to say buy him some for VD......I can send you things for memory....or even that product that I don't want you to take, that you prize so highly..... 

and....and....and...remember  I asked about your split.......you're using instinctive rest days and a rotation as opposed to say Monday is legs...BRING IT!

I'm alway happy to help you in whatever way you need....but you should go back and read both Journals, with "Let's Save Time" in mind.

A good Analogy would be when I was racing...say I dogged up a hill, took a extra few seconds somewhere, slowed down on a flat to take water, slowed to say something to someone....then at the end of the race....I lost by 3 SECONDS.....BB can be the same way! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> i havent been resting from the gym either 7 x  a week



Explain?  You just had 3 days off...and every week you pull an I'm too tired

this does not include "active rest"

I think you really need to nap....instead of "Afternoon Coffee" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

That wasn't me...that was OG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Shit...ignore that.......I just thought you were OG...SORRY 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

OK...the NAP part stays! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Andrew...I'm listening to you. 

K...I still want to train instinctively...but I just don't know how to fit it all in one week, especially when you don't want me doing cardio on w8 training days...that only leaves 5 days....back, shoulders, chest, legs, arms, abs/calves, abs/calves...that's 7 right there???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I have to go in 15 minutes


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 18, 2003)

DP , you talking to me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Leah.....are you listening......for the most part yes....

I will help with a split........we already agreed that at least one cardio would have to go one a training day....we just tried to make it you ab/calve day



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> DP , you talking to me?



Not right now...and NOT here! I'm working w/w8.

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

OK...split, article, stuff l8er..have a good W/O if you do it before you come back.....bite your tongue in the seminar, it wil go by quicker! 

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

K...sys


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

L, don't forget, MORE water today.  

When is the comp?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

First week in May....I know....more water...wish it could be more food 

K....that seminar was the worst thing ever.....My fucking tongue hurts!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

DP...can I have a cheat meal? 

I won't bitch about 5 meals anymore?

I think you should prescribe a cheat meal each week instead of a carb up....I'll take 2 slices of pizza and ice cream


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> ......and I have the straps that Rob likes...if you wanted to say buy him some for VD......I can send you things for memory....or even that product that I don't want you to take, that you prize so highly.....
> ...




K....put all that in there...even the good stuff, and um....a couple detour bars too  ...and whatever that shit is that helps my fading memory


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm just going to say two words here.........Trident GUM!

*sets verbal bomb and runs from thread laughing*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

You suck 

...and I'm not going to the gym today.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP...can I have a cheat meal?
> 
> I won't bitch about 5 meals anymore?
> ...



I think 25 almonds and now 4 missed W/O's are enough 'Cheating'...Ms. Gum Addict!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

That's not as good as pizza!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm having second thoughts about competing.


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think 25 almonds and now 4 missed W/O's are enough 'Cheating'...Ms. Gum Addict!
> 
> 
> DP



OUCH! That smarts!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You suck
> 
> ...and I'm not going to the gym today.



At first....I thought that was for me...I'm so use to it! LOL 

Mmafiter, I alway appreciate the inside scoop, THANKS! .......She thinks coffee, gum, nuts and whatever are OK....BUT, she knows that the gum is causing more hunger.......the coffee is affecting her glucose disposal......she is only cheating herself 

However.....she just agreed to buy you a Valentine's Day present.......I don't know if that timing was quite right, lol 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm having second thoughts about competing.





Too soon....save it...I don't want to hear it, and I sure as fuck don't want to go back and find all of your quotes on what you want, how much you want it, and how you're NOT CONFLICTED about it!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

why is it a "missed workout" when I take a day off? lol

mmafiter is a tattletale


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....put all that in there...even the good stuff, and um....a couple detour bars too  ...and whatever that shit is that helps my fading memory



There is a whole friggin' saga about Detour bars right now! 

The trouble with sending you stuff for memory....is that it is a "Long Term " project....and I don't see you staying with it! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> why is it a "missed workout" when I take a day off? lol
> 
> mmafiter is a tattletale



How many days off have you had in the last week?

Mmafiter is apprecaited Ms Poptart teller! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I have to...I'm a fucking scatterbrain....just send me what i need and I'll take the empty bottle to nutrtion house and tell them to give me more when I need it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

this is my fourth


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Leah....seeing how it is about 24 days since the last time you pulled this shit....I figure you're having a monthly... 'Emotional Period"

You know I'm gonna stay consistant, and NOT give up on you.....I expect you to do the same! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to...I'm a fucking scatterbrain....just send me what i need and I'll take the empty bottle to nutrtion house and tell them to give me more when I need it.



You need a Kick in the Ass...and to use the word Please somewhere today!  


DP


ps...at least 2 T of flax a day until...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

You're NOT gonna give up on me? 

You think you know me so well, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> this is my fourth



What was my point again? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Please.....!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

4th day off this week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Added the word NOT...NOT gonna give up...and I DO know you so well!

But who the hell is on the puter now? Rob...is that you? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 4th day off this week



I know....but what was my POINT? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Very funny


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know....but what was my POINT?
> 
> DP



That it's a missed workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Please.....!!!!




Thank You 

What's the use.......it's all wasted if you don't compete...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Do people actually try to follow along in my journal? lol


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do people actually try to follow along in my journal? lol


Yes, it's great entertainment for me while drinking my 1 martini!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

No it's not...I'll look better, and feel better, and I still have shoots to do. I'm just so fucking stressed now...and I suck...I can't get my water up and I don't know why I'm not into it. I'm tired constantly...4 days off this week....it's not like me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do people actually try to follow along in my journal? lol



Unfortunately...they do......I'm getting job offers daily as a motivational  writer! 

The POINT was, NO you don't get a cheat for working out 3 days this week, not drinking enough  water, chewing gum, abusing coffee, dropping almonds and having an "Almond Only Meal!"    


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

maybe I could have a martini, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I know....I struck a deal with myself........Be/do my best...ALWAYS!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

It must be entertaining, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No it's not...I'll look better, and feel better, and I still have shoots to do. I'm just so fucking stressed now...and I suck...I can't get my water up and I don't know why I'm not into it. I'm tired constantly...4 days off this week....it's not like me.



I don't think we should talk about this when your energy  self esteem is low

You're (and me too) allowing stress to dominate our lifes.....you're not tired from physical activities..you're tired form mental and emotional stress...I know, because I am too.

YOU HAVE TO NAP, YOU HAVE TO SLEEP, and WE HAVE TO RELAX!

(Even though we are the kind of tired that sleep doesn't help, )

Please Leah.......just calm down......and you get it ALL, everything you want....trust me? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> maybe I could have a martini, lol



Please fucking do! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

K

are you at work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know....



you have one minute to delete this   Or I'm coming through your modem and kicking your self pitying ass....Please? 


Minute is up........but your ass is too soft to kick...so I just changed your post!  

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

Don't give up Leah.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K
> 
> are you at work?



No........home, believe it or not......aside form tax stuff, writing, making you feel better....and a little shopping.....I have nothing to do put nap and eat all weekend!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

K...but I do


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Good...can we do  my split, and my next workout, and then start writing?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

You're not funny w/ your editing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're not funny w/ your editing, lol




You're not funny with your posting, lol 




You have your next W/O

Split...you have sen what I like before


Back, calves
Chest, abs and cardio

off

Legs and claves
Shoulders 
Arms, abs and cardio

off


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...but I do



Like what?  Obsesss about food? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

As far as writing........I want a place to do it......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

That looks so easy....why doesn't it ever work that easy? 

Thanks...I'm gonna colour it so I can find it, lol....or post it on my site

*drinking alcohol*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

We can write at my site?


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 18, 2003)

I personally try to follow all the banter back and forth.     And yes, I too find it highly amusing.

Leah you gotta compete.  Focus on the fun of it and not the stress of getting ready for it.  I know it's hard when you have to deal with work, clients, kids, kids' activities/driving around, cooking/preparing, cleaning, training,  errands, MMAFITER LOL!  But aside from all that, it's all good right???   

Try to have a good day sweetie!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

No particula order:

What we had.....Dp for me, w8 was your idea

z)  Dieting instead of Lifestyle ...DP
4)  low calorie..w8
h)  not eating i.e. starving yourself, will help you lose w8 ..w8
16)  can't eat carbs after 4pm....w8

I had one more....but can't find it? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
That looks so easy....why doesn't it ever work that easy? 

Thanks...I'm gonna colour it so I can find it, lol....or post it on my site

* So you like?....It was fucking easy to write, lol *

*drinking alcohol*  

* about fucking time *


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Christine....I know, you're right, it is fun, and worth it...I just don't understand why I can't get into it, I'm stepping on stage in 4 months, that used to be enough to do it, the threat of making a fool of myself if I wasn't ready, and yet, despite my wanted/needed/well-deserved ass kickings I still am fuking up...how hard is it to get 5 litres of water in a day..it isn't!

Skyler: "can we get a pizza tonight?" .....fuck, that's all I need, temptation! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I just want to get 10 points down to think about.....I can't go there now......I still have some brain fog......

Believe it or not, arms and abs kicked my ass...so I do need a short rest.......

What does the rest of the/your  day look like 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

z, 4, h, 16 eh? lol.....how bout cardio queens?

I like it...but it may be too much work at once...my workouts are an hr as it is, and that doesn't include the abs/calves/cardio...I'll try it and see how it works though....lately, I've been wanting to do more and more though ...and not wanting to leave the gym, so I might be able to do it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Leah....if it rights all of the wrongs going on in your head...please go have a family night, have pizza.....stressing over it is worse than eating it...

I won't give you shit, I promise  :??:

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Well...since I skipped the gym....it looks like I'm cooking and cleaning


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Eating pizza isn't going to make me feel better, lol....but thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> z, 4, h, 16 eh? lol.....how bout cardio queens?
> 
> I like it...but it may be too much work at once...my workouts are an hr as it is, and that doesn't include the abs/calves/cardio...I'll try it and see how it works though....lately, I've been wanting to do more and more though ...and not wanting to leave the gym, so I might be able to do it, lol.



First Warning   No Smilies...20 push-ups 

I made it with even times in mind...should work great...and I made the Rest Day....actual REAST DAYS.....not active rest like one of mine, thanks for saying you;ll try it 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Cooking What....Pray Tell?   

Want to get 10?

(not sure I like the carb timing topic)

Lifestyle
Calories
Cardio
Starvation
Fat Phobia
Post workout spike
Thermos and pills

??????


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Gawd....you're the smilie police today, lol   

I think your spelling mistakes are funny


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Why not?


low fat is better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Eating pizza isn't going to make me feel better, lol....but thanks



I hope you appreciated that........now other cutters are going to think it's OK...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I did....and didn't expect it,...something tells me I'll regret not jumping on it in the near future


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why not?
> 
> 
> low fat is better



My spelling mod must be on a break LOL 

edited, Fat Phobia

Why not what? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

post workout spike?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did....and didn't expect it,...something tells me I'll regret not jumping on it in the near future



Not if you don't fuck up......ossible:  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> post workout spike?



edited...in a second...I'm brain dead 

I like that, but touchy subject.......against a lot of current trends in BB.....I think we can explain it! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Added Thermos and pills....think maybe it should just be thermos or diet pills' 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah...that's what I was thinking....touchy, but we can present our opinions 

Why not timing of carbs?....everyone thinks they can't eat carbs past 4 or 6 pm?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah...thermos is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Because of the GH  release w/o them in bedtime meals.....however, we can present that it depends on the state of glycogen levels in the skeletal musculature and liver, the  amount and type of carbs  

Yay or Nay?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

And we usually limit carbs, but not omit in our programs for meals 5 and 6? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Yay...as long as we say that


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I know...but really, it depends on what you've been doing....if I've missed an earlier meal w/ carbs and make up for it at 9 o clock...it's not just going to turn to fat cause it's eaten at 9 o clock.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Lifestyle
Calories
Cardio
Starvation
Fat Phobia
Post workout spike
Thermos
Late carbs/timing

Still questioning this.......we like carbs after sleep/fasting.....you like them after a W/O...I don't........and I'm against bedtime carbs unless carbing up  :shurg:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Well then...it should be the best part of the article then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...but really, it depends on what you've been doing....if I've missed an earlier meal w/ carbs and make up for it at 9 o clock...it's not just going to turn to fat cause it's eaten at 9 o clock.



Like we said....on top of all that...state of depletion/replenishment 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well then...it should be the best part of the article then



Feeling better already?  

I think we should both write  on each subject and then combine the best parts.....or do you want to split it?

When we get to 10 that we like....post them there........just give me some time to relax.......I didnt take the day off like some people here!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

What about slim fast and other popular meal replacements?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

No...I don't want to split it....I like that...we'll both write and smoosh it together


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I was thinking fad  diets, but that is kind of fad MRP..I get the Slimfast and Ensure all of the time to, in the store 

What would you call it as a topic?  Liquid MRPS?

If so...we can do Bars too?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Well....we can call it meal replacements...the worst being slimfast....and get into bars as well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

*Smoosh?*




LMAO!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Lifestyle
Calories
Cardio
Starvation
Fat Phobia
Post workout spike
Thermos and pills
MRPs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *Smoosh?*
> 
> 
> ...




LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well....we can call it meal replacements...the worst being slimfast....and get into bars as well.



And the Thermogenic valus of food?


Did Prince say 2-4 sentences on each LOL?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

fruit is bad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Amazing...same time.....GMTA

Some fruits 

Evil fruits?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

breakfast, lunch, & dinner...as opposed to 6 meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Lifestyle
> Calories
> Cardio
> ...



10?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Did we get ten yet? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

We're funny, lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Do we like them...want to change?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We're funny, lmao!



Fucking Entertaining


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Nope...we're good...I copied them over to lw so we don't lose them lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Nap for me...cleaning and cooking for you? 


Do you feel better. you sound a lot better.....? 

Leah....it's all gonna be okay.....you're gonna look awesome 18/7..LOL...really soon......Modeling is gonna be killer, clients are gonna achieve and  aspire because of you......and your family, friends, and I are already so proud and admire you so much.......you really don't need to worry about it......just relax and get back on track! 

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh....AND DRINK SOME FUCKING WATER! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

K...I'm sorry...I feel better (could be the alcohol, or could be working w/ you, or...) ...thank you 

Nap  ...alright then  I'm going to cook


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm drinking


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

It's working together....at least for me 

I meant drink water too LOL 

K......I'm glad.......think about it....you love BB.....you Where (past tense) just overwhelmed (only a little)........no more freaks till contest week..... 




SYS

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Oh ....K...I'll drink water too  

K....no more freaks 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

...and for the record.....


Don't ever pull that "You think you know me so well" shit on me again  

I *KNOW* You!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee....decaff
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 egg
1 egg white
1 tbsp CO

*Meal 2* 11 am

5 oz chicken
mixed veggies w/ newmans
20 almonds

*Meal 3* 3 pm

5 oz ground beef
1 cup spaghetti squash
1 cup asparagus
1 tbsp butter

*4ish?*

1 gin and tonic w/ lemon....(diet, like that matters, lol)

*Meal 4* 6

1 can tuna
1 oz trout
2 tsp flax
3 cups mixed salad w/ flax/olive oil & ACV


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I've had an epiphany.......give me a few....

DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 18, 2003)

W8, where is the booze listed at? What/how much did you have?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok......lol 

Yeah....I always forget something....editing


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

That's a long fuqqing epiphany


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

YOUR NUTRITIONAL JOURNEY:   Fat Loss Hazards and Roadblocks

(see next quarter's article YNJ: Fat Loss Short Cuts)


As we go through life on our Journey from newborn to our "mature years", we travel a "Nutritional" road, with many changes in nutrition and metabolism along the way.  These changes often require directional maneuvers, turns here and there....and many alternate routes. Often, we wind up in the "Fatlands". Meandering from one false destination to another.......still stuck, or coming full circle....back to the "Fatlands"!


What is needed is a map, a plan so to speak.  This map shows  the main highways, surface streets, even down to the most obscure paths to our goal....."Leanville".  While there are many directions one could take on this journey.....we need a map that points out the major hazards and roadblocks along the way.   Such a map keeps us going in a positive direction "all of the time"....without taking unnecessary sidetrips, or going "full circle" along the way.  With that in mind, the 10 most common.......



Well it was good in my head...but didn't come out that way, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meal 1* 8 am
> 
> 2 coffee....decaff
> ...



I think this looks good...LOL 

So..um...when do you run out of almonds? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

You said you weren't cutting almonds and peanut butter yet, lol.


Just reading now...give me a sec...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Spell check complete..... ...Sounds good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Are you kidding me?  I think I'd better go take the "Gay Test"....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You said you weren't cutting almonds and peanut butter yet, lol.



Yeah....but I didn't plan them as a "Food group" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

No....don't take that test....I don't wanna know if you're gay 

It was w/ a meal


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I want sugah.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm Not FUCKING GAY....LOL ...like maybe -5000%.....now if there is an addict or maniac test......

How many spelling mistakes?  (is it really ok?)

You've got the conclusion ya know?

K food is almost made, next the bladder, family has to settled... then let's go over and write...


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want sugah.



*Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye *

No more fucking cheats....you've ruined it for ebveryone 



DPunish all!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Maybe you should take it...just to be sure 


Yes...it's good


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye *
> 
> No more fucking cheats....you've ruined it for everyone
> ...




lmao @ DPunish all ......how did I ruin it for everyone? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm sure.......I was offered once....told him to get his hand off of me before I broke it! 


K...give me a minute! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao @ DPunish all ......how did I ruin it for everyone? lol



Your incessant whining and begging accross two threads....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

....well, I haven't had sugah yet...gimme some and I'll shut up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

I can be more annoying than you! 


:nonono:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

lmao.....I doubt it......you suck btw


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I could cure my sugar craving w/ pudding if I could have freaking cream!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao.....I doubt it......you suck btw



OK...you may be right.....*so annoyed*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could cure my sugar craving w/ pudding if I could have freaking cream!



Just protein and cream?  No little/big additives 

If so, then do it and STFU! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

....*so hungry*  

I'll stop now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just protein and cream?  No little/big additives
> 
> If so, then do it and STFU!
> ...




LOL....K  and 3 strawberries 

Thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

.....for bugging the shit out of you?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

Now...if only I could beg and whine the time to speed up to 10 o clock


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

BRB...gittin' food


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

20 minutes early 


That means an early bedtime 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

But no more craving


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah...for a few  minutes! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

Good Night Lwah.....  

No Whinning tomorrow! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2003)

I guess that's gonna stick huh? 

GNA 

I am damn well sleeping in tomorrow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

GM Lwah!    (yep....sticks like glue)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> Points to remember......
> 
> a) you need to increase your meal frequency. Eating three times a day is not good enough....Aim for 5-6 smaller meals, spaced 2.5-3 hrs apart, w/ a good balance of protein, fat, & slow-burning carbs in each meal. By eating more frequently, you are telling your body it doesn't need to store the food you give it...it's going to readily have food coming in, on a regular basis, so it can start shedding fat. Every time you eat, your body has to work to digest that food, your body temperature increases, and your body has to work to regulate itself.....this is an increase in metabolism....which means your body is burning extra calories.



I think we can use that.......looks like you're ready to write?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah...I kinda went off on a tangent eh? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Both newbie posts were great   (was the 30 P  of Protein Powder with something else?)


You totally hit it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

FOOOOOOOD!!!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> nice, I like the new avatar w8!



Hell Yeah ....that's what I get for keeping sig's and avi's turned off from work (faster).....

SO ....um...where are these  "Progress Pics?"   

DP


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

GGGRRRR....this fucking site irritates the fuck out of me sometimes! 

Finding my back workout and hitting the gym ....later 

Progress pics...um...tomorrow i guess...no batteries yet.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Not sure what you mean about the 30g P


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

Avatar is looking hot, hot hot!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah...I wish I looked like that now LOL


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

Put it up for motivation?


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

have you tried these 'detour'bars yet?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I guess I'm supposed to carb up tonight?....Can I skip it and do it tomorrow instead?....I'll go every 4 days instead of twice a week?

I am fuqqing starving...but I guess you knew that huh? 


*Neutral Grip Pullups* 8, 7...120 RI

*Reverse Grip Pulldown* 90/10, 100/8...120 RI

*One Arm Bent Row* 30/10, 35/8....120 RI

*Hammer Strength Pulldown, w8 per side*35/10, 40/10....120 RI

*Tbar rows w/ olympic bar* 20/10, 30/8...120 RI

*W8ed Back Extensions* 10/15 x 2
*Reverse Hypers* 15 x 2....90 RI

*One Arm Cable Row* 30/10, 45/6, 37.5/8
*One Arm Pulldown* 30/10, 45/3 + 30/3, 37.5/6....120 RI

I really liked those...did an extra set

*Incline Cable Rope Pullover* 50/6, 40/6....120 RI

That's the second incline exercise you've had me do that's almost ripped my god damn shoulder off....never ask me to do another exercise like that again K? 

*ABS*

Machine crunch, 75/12, 80/10, 80/10...30 sec RI

New exercise on swiss ball w/ feet on wall....like that name? lol....15

Oblique crunch on swiss ball, 10

Decline Reverse Crunch, 10, 10...30 sec RI


25 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> have you tried these 'detour'bars yet?



Um....no?  But I'm hoping DP throws a couple in my order if he has any kicking around still 


btw...I didn't really edit your post...I just hit the wrong button


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes...I'd like to have my abs look like that again  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I'd like to have my abs look like that again  lol



They Will! 


DP

OK...w8 for the Carbs, then beg for the Carbs


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh the amusement you bring me w8.  LMFAO.  

I'd be darn willing to bet your abs are looking about the same as that pic right now.

I kinda almost don't like the detour bars.  I'm so used to the taste of other protein bars and it seems too much like a chocolate bar.  They are super super yummi, but it just don't seem right.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> They Will!
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah...I know, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
I guess I'm supposed to carb up tonight?....Can I skip it and do it tomorrow instead?....I'll go every 4 days instead of twice a week?

I am fuqqing starving...but I guess you knew that huh? 


*Neutral Grip Pullups* 8, 7...120 RI

*Reverse Grip Pulldown* 90/10, 100/8...120 RI

*One Arm Bent Row* 30/10, 35/8....120 RI

*Hammer Strength Pulldown, w8 per side*35/10, 40/10....120 RI

_*  geez...use a 45, don't be lame*_

*Tbar rows w/ olympic bar* 20/10, 30/8...120 RI


_* These were suppose to be one arm? *_


*W8ed Back Extensions* 10/15 x 2
*Reverse Hypers* 15 x 2....90 RI

*One Arm Cable Row* 30/10, 45/6, 37.5/8
*One Arm Pulldown* 30/10, 45/3 + 30/3, 37.5/6....120 RI

I really liked those...did an extra set  

*Incline Cable Rope Pullover* 50/6, 40/6....120 RI

That's the second incline exercise you've had me do that's almost ripped my god damn shoulder off....never ask me to do another exercise like that again K? 

_* I warned you about that.....said it was hard on the shoulder, the rope was less difficult than a bar *_

*ABS*

Machine crunch, 75/12, 80/10, 80/10...30 sec RI

New exercise on swiss ball w/ feet on wall....like that name? lol....15

_*Yea, but it's not w8ed  *_

Oblique crunch on swiss ball, 10

_* Same *_

Decline Reverse Crunch, 10, 10...30 sec RI

_* Some tricks here.......in the contracted (feet up) position, rotate your hips left-right 3 times and then go down..one rep.......or reach up higher 3 times, as in 3 contraction, also counts as 1 rep *_


25 minutes on the elliptical

_*  So the split is on*_



 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Oh the amusement you bring me w8.  LMFAO.
> 
> I'd be darn willing to bet your abs are looking about the same as that pic right now.



Only on a good day, lol...which is rare....what's funny is that pic is my before pic...before I started my cut last year ...it's one of the pics I took for DP when I was begging him to help me 

OT....DP...I think it's you! As soon as you get here the board slows right down....you've cursed us all!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not sure what you mean about the 30g P




you said:

meal #1: twinlabs N-large protein shake

As others have said...N-large isn't what you want to be having. It has far too much sugar. If you need to lose fat, taking a gainer shake isn't going to help you much. Switch this to a regular low-carb whey shake like Optimum or Isopure. Then to make a complete meal....mix 30 grams of protein w/ 2 tbsp of cream and add water. Add an apple to go w/ this meal....or make a smothie w/ the protein, cream and strawberries. Another good carb source in this meal would be old fashioned oats...not the flavoured kind...too much sugar. Don't forget to add the fat...fat is important in every meal to help control your insulin so you are effectively fat burning

They guy is 265

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Only on a good day, lol...which is rare....what's funny is that pic is my before pic...before I started my cut last year ...it's one of the pics I took for DP when I was begging him to help me
> 
> OT....DP...I think it's you! As soon as you get here the board slows right down....you've cursed us all!



Yeah....and when was "Abs O Lutely" taken? 

SHIT , is that what it is...... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh! LOL....Faux pas....will fix


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh! LOL....Faux pas....will fix



Is that like gas or something?....EEEEWWW  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1.5 yolks
1.5 oz chicken

* Meal 2*

3 oz ground beef
1 cup spaghetti squash
1 oz chicken
.75 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 3*

1.75 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*Confession*

1 tbsp peanut butter on my way to work

*Meal 4*

5 oz trout
1/2 apple
huge salad w/ O&V

My tummy's full 

*Meal 5*

1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 cup red cabbage w/ mayo & ACV
6 strawberries w/ a smidgen of cream 

40P is a pain in the ass...I think 35's my limit...or in the case of meal 5....30, lol.

*water = about 4 litres*

Total:   1802    
Fat: 100  896  50% 
  Sat: 14  124  7% 
  Poly: 28  252  14% 
  Mono: 24  219  12% 
Carbs: 35  118  7% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 191  763  43%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

How much gum?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

fuq....one piece   I'm gonna kill mmafiter, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Did you see my answer to your comments about my workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> fuq....one piece   I'm gonna kill mmafiter, lol.



One peice left? :geez:

You do know that adds to the hunger? 

Checking W/O now...I missed it....and I reread earlier.....if you want to get and share that book....OK by me..that was very nice of you....I'd check Amazon first  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I know 

K...but ya gotta give me the name of it again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Here are the rules:


Don't take a journal to the W/O to write or look at your w8 form previous W/O  (use that memory of yours)  Feel the w8, be the w8, know the w8.  If you feel/think strong....you are! 

Forget what you know...I mean it   (Remember the couch example?)  You're intimidated by "Iron"...not furniture. 

If the w8 you want is in use...use the next "HEAVIER" one...

KNOW..that you can do it, as opposed to thinking "I can't do that" or "I've never done that before" Fuck that irritates me! 

Don't limit your w8 increase by increments........I can't tell you how many times I've taken someone through 3 PRs on the same exercise, one right after another.......shit......a Fireman was at 150 on a Body Master Shoulder Press.........and he got 12....so I move him to 170..he says, "I can't, shouldn't we try 160 first"...NO SHUT UP...I stop him at 8 @ 170....move the pin to 190....whinning..."I've never done that! ".....I said SHUT UP....stop him at 6.......then 210..total protest....and the fuckhead gets 5.

He could of had more if we didn't dick around proving that his brain was too small/ 

If you don't feel like you hit it right...DO ANOTHER SET! 


there ARE more....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't write my workouts down...I take my journal and write down what I'm supposed to do...but I don't log the w8's ever....just keep that in my head and log it here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't write my workouts down...I take my journal and write down what I'm supposed to do...but I don't log the w8's ever....just keep that in my head and log it here



GOOD! 

NOW LIFT HEAVIER!  

bbs


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I was


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was



NO, YOU WILL BE! 


I want more! 


DP

(when do you want to write? I am off tomorrow afternoon.......very little time tonight, SoP is away again...we can do one or two a day..all week if you want?)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes...I am so busy w/ work this week....still doing this program for my little soccer player  and working on the women on weights seminar and the program  Tomorrow I'm booked all afternoon and evening...um...not sure when I can write, lol....I could schedule you in tues and wed evening.......thursday I have a PT Gala to go to, shit that reminds me I have to do shit for that too.....double  LOL....Friday I'm not too busy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

You can schedule me in?  :maybeI'llbeavailable?:

Or maybe your secretary can check both your calendars and get back to me????  :shitfuck: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Gala?   Is that like a Soiree? LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes....it's a semi formal "gala"   I have to fuqqing dress up, lol....it's like an appreciation night for special clients.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

So......like Friday between 9:00 and 9:01? 


DP

When Wynne When???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm Special!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

lmfao! ....did you just call me "wynne"  

I dunno....I guess we'll try in the evenings...when my brain is fried


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah.....you're fuqqing "special" alright


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

The middle of my fuqqing back hurts!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

So in the evening...or when your brain is fried??


I think that leave little opportunity  

I know......how about after Coffee? 




DP

Yes....I called you Wynne...got a problem w/that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The middle of my fuqqing back hurts!



Good W/O then huh?  

BTW...What is next.....chest? LOL We should do that...show me?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

*sigh*...I'm never gonna get this program done, lol....yes chest...gimme a second 

I guess in the morning after coffee is when I do my best work huh? 

....and Yes! I have a problem w/ that!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Ahhh, I'm feeling really lazy right now, lol.

How 'bout: ...p.s....can't remember if you said we're axing flat or slight incline?

DB Press....maybe get the 40's again? :hope: 4 sets

Slight incline fly on bench....3 sets
DB pullover on ball....3 sets

Incline Cable Chest Press....3 sets

Smith Press...3 sets
Machine Fly....3 set


BTW....w/ the hercules  curls and one arm cable curls...I can't w8 for arm now now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh that's just rude 

 delete what?


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

i think he's just in a mean mood   w8 you have a pm.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Ahhh, I'm feeling really lazy right now, lol.

How 'bout: ...p.s....can't remember if you said we're axing flat or slight incline?

* 1 *DB Press....maybe get the 40's again? :hope: 4 sets

*K...I'll leave this so you WILL get the 40's... only reason*

*2*  3 sets one arm press on the Swiss Ball, hips down, chest stretched

* 3a  Machine press (your choice).....10, 8, then 5 followed by 3 10 second negatives *
*3b  * Slight incline fly on bench....3 sets, DBs or Cable


DB pullover on ball....3 sets

* NO....you just did pullovers today*

Incline Cable Chest Press....3 sets

*  No*


* 4a * Smith Press...3 sets  * Low incline to the neck....set safety's *
* 4b *  Machine Flyes....3 set..*3 second contractions, 6 second negatives 136  *

* 5 * ...Feet elav8ed push-up  15/BW 12/25  8/35


BTW....w/ the hercules  curls and one arm cable curls...I can't w8 for arm now now  

* Pick one to keep.....we are changing a bit, will know more after pics, a lot more!  *


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> i think he's just in a mean mood   w8 you have a pm.



I guess I'm just so upset with myself that I give in to feminine charm so easily!  

No more Carpet DP....


*D*isci*P*line


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

NO!!!!! ...to a lot of things 

I like both them exercises....don't take 'em away yet, I just started liking arms because of them!

Yes...but the pullovers sucked!

I actually had 1 arm presses and took 'em out 

Why can't I do the cable press instead of the stupid machine press? I really wanna do them.........FUCK I hate being told NO! 

p.s....that's why I put the 40's in there...I knew you were gonna cut 'em


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Damn...I think I hit just about every emotion in that response lol


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> *D*isci*P*line



Fine! I'm a DisciPle! 

Did I mention that the nutrition speaker at the seminar I attended today(he's a bber) preached the EXACT same diet I am following? Thanks to you. Oh, guess I forgot to mention it, since you were being a disciplinarian in my journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

You think you know me so well?  

You do the cable presses too often  (is that Free Motion, cuz if it is.....SS it flye then press and you can keep it!)

Keep the fricken arms....I swear...you need to be told NO...you're "Out of Control" sometimes 


Show me a Compromise W/O all fixed up..then I have to go until 10 YT..K? 


But know....you're doing exercises you like because there is a certain degree of "comfort"..and "knowing"....well your body "Knows" what is coming also.....you really do need to do it the way I suggest, you'll progress faster 

There is another thing you h8 besides being told no....you h8 it when I'm right! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

btw...I think mel's mad at me...I have no partner....so no machine negatives and no w8ed push ups


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

No....I've only done standing cable presses....these are incline from low on a bench....wicked stretch on it...tried them the other day 

It's not free motion, it's a corner cable unit....too close together to use for flyes, that's why I can press on it.

K...gimme a sec


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Cutting for Keeps*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> did I say I wouldn't argue?  J/K ...no arguing


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

* 1 *DB Press....maybe get the 40's again? :hope: 4 sets

*2*  3 sets one arm press on the Swiss Ball, hips down, chest stretched

* 3a  Incline Cable Press .....10, 8, then 5 followed by 3 10 second negatives *
*3b  * Slight incline fly on bench....3 sets, DBs or Cable


* 4a * Smith Press...3 sets  * Low incline to the neck....set safety's *
* 4b *  Machine Flyes....3 set..*3 second contractions, 6 second negatives 136  *

* 5 * ...Feet elav8ed push-up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> btw...I think mel's mad at me...I have no partner....so no machine negatives and no w8ed push ups



Don't you dare say NO to me...

Why is she mad at you?......DID DPunish her?


That will get you out of w8ed, but not BW feet elev8ed push-ups......and surely you have a machine were you kick a bar on the positive......Body Master? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> * 1 *DB Press....maybe get the 40's again? :hope: 4 sets
> 
> ...



I can live w/that......but you so need a whooping 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

nope...no machine like that...can't say I've ever heard of something like that 

I'll do feet elevated...on a ball


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I dunno...I think cause I gave her hell for going to cali...and then I skipped our workout yesterday, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Fuck....how is it possible we yak for that many pages???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Fine! I'm a DisciPle!
> 
> Did I mention that the nutrition speaker at the seminar I attended today(he's a bber) preached the EXACT same diet I am following? Thanks to you. Oh, guess I forgot to mention it, since you were being a disciplinarian in my journal.




Keep it up "Blizzard Queen".....I've got more where that came from 

(you Rock Natalie  )

All I heard about w8's Nutrition Seminar was that she hurt her tongue   No doubt on gum?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

No...from biting it so much


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno...I think cause I gave her hell for going to cali...and then I skipped our workout yesterday, lol.



I'm gonna have to give you "Guilt Lessons" too.....

Call her.....tell her you need and appreci8 her, really enjoy working out w/her.......and then throw in at the end "Girl, I'm gonna make you hurt! "


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Does my waist look thick? ....I think I'm gonna change that....it's bugging me, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...from biting it so much



I know...but what did they try to tell ya?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah...you're good at guilt lessons


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> (you Rock Natalie )
> 
> All I heard about w8's Nutrition Seminar was that she hurt her tongue   No doubt on gum?



Just call me nat. only my hubby calls me natalie and i don't like it from him either.  

lol about the gum. omg, let it go. L, knock it off with the gym! i have only had 2 pcs since you posted that in my journal, and i am a hardcore addict.  

W8 had a "nutrition"seminar, what i went to was the prep seminar for the bb/figure/fitness show in april that i am too fat for. there were sensible ppl there


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh fuq...if I tried to remember anything from that seminar I would have walked away dumber than a stump, lol. How 'bout...an adult female should never eat any less than 1000 calories ...ya fuqqing think???!!!


----------



## tigress (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Does my waist look thick? ....I think I'm gonna change that....it's bugging me, lol.



get a grip!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Does my waist look thick? ....I think I'm gonna change that....it's bugging me, lol.



It looks gr8...and you are getting lots of compliments 

I vote Rug or BI if you do  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I think she just gave us both shit, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Bi?

Well...maybe I need to zoom out a bit and have some back ground....it's really irritating me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh fuq...if I tried to remember anything from that seminar I would have walked away dumber than a stump, lol. How 'bout...an adult female should never eat any less than 1000 calories ...ya fuqqing think???!!!



Weak...what else....

Is Pizza  food group?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Just your basic bullshit....I'm not getting into it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think she just gave us both shit, lol



Nope    

That was your "exclusive  shit"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Like em both, was better before


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

I have to go until 10 YT

SYT?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

This one looks better 

K....SYS...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

K....can you make sure OG is not copying your program please.....she needs to know that each person gets individual attention and a program that should work best for them.. and their BW, BF, Training, goals, other stats.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

K....SYS


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

im not copying w8's program.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> im not copying w8's program.




Ok....just checking


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

im just having a hard time with my high protein intake and such a low carb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

I just searched out that quote of your's I dropped here...and moved it to the article 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Scares me when you edit meals!  

You're pushing me on the cream....a smidgen?  Um...how much is that 

..and a can of American Tuna has about 37 P . 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Why does it scare you when I edit meals? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why does it scare you when I edit meals? lol



I never know what surprises you may have! 

The red cabbage sounded good......I use to make a red/green mix with a tiny bit of onion, and a rice vinagar/sesame oil/tahini dressing 

(RV has sugar though)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah....well a can of REAL tuna has 30 

like....less than 1/2 tbsp   I'd rather have cream in two meals and lose the nuts and peanut butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

I can't stay long...what's up? 

Get any work done? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Actually...that's what I had...red cabbage w/ green onions...but w/ mayo and ACV lol.   It was pretty


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

why you'd rather drop the peanuts?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

No....I've been off the puter since you left....I think my back is a bad sore


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> why you'd rather drop the peanuts?




Because I prefer the cream


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

is it because peanuts have some carbs?
i havent tried the cream yet
what you mix it with?? im gonna buy some tomorrow 
i dont know which one i should buy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No....I've been off the puter since you left....I think my back is a bad sore



Have mmafiter massage you......

How bad is it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

No...it's because I prefer the cream.

I mix it w/ a lot of stuff....mainly protein.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

He's gone to work 

Um....it just feels like I strained it in middle somewhere....probably just need rest....feels better when I sit w/ my back against the seat.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

whats the best protein powder you guys recommend?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

When we go 6 meals......I'd like to see 2/w flax. 2/CO, 1 cream, 1 w/olive or walnut, etc  NO NUTS! 

Thinking about 1/28-2/1 starting   (THAT IS A WEEK AWAY PLUS!

4 meals at 35 P 15 C 12F
2 meals at 30 P  05 C 15 F


200 P  70 C  78 F  1782 calories, no C/Us

3 cardio...2 HIIT, 1 T

What do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He's gone to work
> 
> Um....it just feels like I strained it in middle somewhere....probably just need rest....feels better when I sit w/ my back against the seat.



UM...sitting at the puter....novel idea! WTF didn't I think of that! LOL

Hot shower will help too....cuz I know you h8 ice! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Or Mayo in the fat sources......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I like it...except I really *really* don't want to do 70C?

Could I do maybe 45C daily and a carb up only once a week?

You said CO shouldn't be the only fat source in a meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't really eat mayo much anymore  

(I know, I had it today)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like it...except I really *really* don't want to do 70C?
> 
> Could I do maybe 45C daily and a carb up only once a week?
> ...




It probably won't be  (the CO)....yolks or other fats should be there, you are right.......

I want to get away from C/U...for 2-3 weeks....we can drop those to 60...and 0 C in 5 and 6....you won't bloat..I promise....but that is as low as we go.

Between the cardio increase..and the calorie reduction....you will need those carbs......TM? 

Coffee goes 10 days before a shoot, K? 

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

i usually have 2 protein drinks a day.. 
now i might have 1.5 scoop with cream in the morning before school. and have an half an apple and nuts (almonds) after school while driving to the gym. and 1.5 scoop of protein while working out. and after workout, I'll have tuna or chicken breast with lots of green veggies. before going to bed i would have 4 egg white and one whole.. or isopure protein shake (low carb) and some cream or almonds. 
is that ok????


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

GGGGRRRR.....alright.....that's alright to the TM and the carbs......not the coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> i usually have 2 protein drinks a day..
> now i might have 1.5 scoop with cream in the morning before school. and have an half an apple and nuts (almonds) after school while driving to the gym. and 1.5 scoop of protein while working out. and after workout, I'll have tuna or chicken breast with lots of green veggies. before going to bed i would have 4 egg white and one whole.. or isopure protein shake (low carb) and some cream or almonds.
> is that ok????



OG...get this out of my journal and into yours!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I will just do the 70 then


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Andrew....how do you do a squat or lunge w/ one foot on a bench behind you....is the top of your foot on the bench so you can't put w8 on it or are you on your toes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Silent Scream!!! Join me?

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

sorry w8 ! but can you answer ??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Silent Scream!!! Join me?
> 
> DP




FUQ!  ....that's the only thing that saved me right then, lol.  AGGGHHH


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> sorry w8 ! but can you answer ??




Yes....when you put it in your own journal!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

how can i move it to my journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

select it, copy it to the clipboard, and paste it in your journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew....how do you do a squat or lunge w/ one foot on a bench behind you....is the top of your foot on the bench so you can't put w8 on it or are you on your toes?



Yes..top of the foot, not toes only.

You still derive some stability and a tiny push, but it's minor. The keys are touching the back knee to the ground gently (or hit a pad)....and extend the front leg only enough so that the knee bend....goes forward of the ankle, but not all the way out over the toes

-------------K
...............L
..............L
.............A--T

K = knee
L = leg
A = ankle
T =  toes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

BTW..that exercise is the ASS KILLER of all time!

3-4 sets on the Smith, increasing w8...OMG ain

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ!  ....that's the only thing that saved me right then, lol.  AGGGHHH



I'm alway here for you! 

DP


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 19, 2003)

i dunno how to move it from your journal.... can you move it ?
im sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah...I know about the knees over the toes...I can't seem to get this   How high should the back leg be? A bench ok?

And how many feet in front of the bench (approx.) should your working leg/foot be? Or do you just adjust it so your back knee hits the ground and the front knee doesn't go past the toes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I know about the knees over the toes...I can't seem to get this   How high should the back leg be? A bench ok?
> 
> And how many feet in front of the bench (approx.) should your working leg/foot be? Or do you just adjust it so your back knee hits the ground and the front knee doesn't go past the toes?



Yes...bench height......parallel to the Smith BB about 12-18 inches back (actually works better in front, because the bench doesn't fit inside....you may lose your mirror...if so, keep you eyes and head up during the exercise)

The distance varies w/leg length....on me...it's about 36 inches forward of the bench...you...maybe 28-32?   When the back knee touches..you want that bend in the forward knee.....not quite over  the toes  (maybe midstep), but slightly past 90 degrees 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Fuq....I'm too tired to be trying all these exercises at 11 at night, lol.

It's not really for me...it's for my little soccer player 

Thank you....I think I got it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

She won't be able to sit on a toilet for 3-4 days if you hit this right! 


GN soon?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

I think my house is gonna blow over 

Rob thinks I had a peeping tom last night 

I'm also getting her to do a lateral wall squat  She'll so hate me 

Ok...I'm not tired though  ...all fucking week I've been exhausted


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think my house is gonna blow over
> 
> Rob thinks I had a peeping tom last night
> ...




Static contraction, TUT on a wall squats is oh so much fun LOL

Explain the Perv.....do you have protection?

I do have to get back to the Golden Globes ......and save face


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

My protection is at work 

Just saw tracks in the snow leading up to the window....I closed my curtains tonight 

K...I need to get to bed even if I'm not tired, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

Pre-dial a phone and have it near you....


Hope the new plan and W/O are ok.......I just want to be appreci*w8*ed

K

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes...thank you   

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

Will you review this program for me tomorrow morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

What program?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

For the soccer player?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

My puter just flipped out......burped, then failed, then opened 4 MSN windows at once.......


when I was trying to get back 4-5 minutes ago...I hit those LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> For the soccer player?




Yes, of course.....

Thanks Leah GN 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

LOL....you're cursed...I told you


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 19, 2003)

K...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....you're cursed...I told you



I know..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

GML  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I posted that program for you to review when you get a chance...hopefully before you leave


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

K.......food first

for some reason I think best when I'm eating LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Then eat up


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I have cheated so much today....I've had the worst fucking day


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

What! What did you have!?!?!?!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Fuq....ya'll don't wanna know  

On the upside...I've been asked to do a calendar shoot


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuq....ya'll don't wanna know
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tigress (Jan 20, 2003)

after all that hoopla about my cheat, i need to know  
plus i have had a really tough day morale/food wise. I need to know someone got to eat junk.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Well....I had a glass of diet caffeine free coke, an extra tbsp of peanut butter, and some cashews...K....maybe a handful or a bit more of cashews........fuqqing nut eaters!!!  

Now he's gonna cut my nuts and peanut butter, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok...I've had a pretty shitty fuqqing day.....totally rushed this morning trying to get two different programs done...so I forget to eat till the last second, when I realize I still haven't cooked anything....grill some chicken super fast, chop it up, and eat it in the car. Leave the house in a rush, w/ my protein shake mixed w/ flax in a tupperware cup....somehow the lid catches on the door and comes off...only I don't know....so I open the car door...whip my bag over to the passenger seat and hop in....my ass is wet...WTF? I threw a whole cup of sticky smelly protein all over the inside of my car, both seats are soaked, my ass is wet, and I'm late and pissed.....run back in the house, grab towels for the seats, mix another shake.....and off I go..get to work and realize the disc w/ all my work on it in still in my computer at home  ....Things went downhill from there 

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRR

So...my workout sucked, I was pissed off, hungry, tired, and so busy....my house is a fuqqing mess....always....I can't ever get enough water....I can't fuqqing keep up!

Ok.....bloody rant over....workout next, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

HI!  

I hope the shoot is for Planter's Nuts, You can be Ms. Nutober......LOL

Sorry about your wet flaxy ass and day! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

*Flat DB Press* 30/8, 30/8, 35/6, 40/4....I would not be able to do the 40's w/o a good spot, and the last rep was all him, no me, lol.

*One arm Swiss press* 20/10, 22.5/10, 25/10

These were awesome 

*Swiss Ball incline fly* 17.5/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/6
*Incline Cable Press* 15/5, 15/5, 15/5....

I was so tired I couldn't do the presses 

*Smith Press, w8 per side* 20/6, 15/8, 15/8
*Machine Fly* 60/6, 60/5, 55/8

No fuqqing pushups, lol

crappy workout  ...I'm done w/ DB presses


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah...very funny Mister, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm so starving.....I can't have my carb up now eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

The shoot is for Erie Sand & Gravel ....so I imagine it'll have a construction theme....Kinda cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Flat DB Press* 30/8, 30/8, 35/6, 40/4....I would not be able to do the 40's w/o a good spot, and the last rep was all him, no me, lol.
> 
> *One arm Swiss press* 20/10, 22.5/10, 25/10
> ...



HTH (How the Hell?) did you get 25's one arm, and struggle with the 40's LOL 

Good W/O :3/4thumb: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The shoot is for Erie Sand & Gravel ....so I imagine it'll have a construction theme....Kinda cool




When??  $$$ ??  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

What Month are you?  June and June?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Well....it's still a DB in each hand....25's are easy whether I do one at a time or both at the same time, lol....only difference is the stabilizers


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm so starving.....I can't have my carb up now eh?



If you want it to be your last meal of the day...and :quityourbellyaching: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

June.......is when the shoot is  lol  It's $100 an hr, plus expenses. They're in pennsylvania   It's the most I've been paid for a shoot.....if I kept this up, rob could retire


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well....it's still a DB in each hand....25's are easy whether I do one at a time or both at the same time, lol....only difference is the stabilizers



Yeah, but it is harder......I guess we get about 3/4 to 7/8 normal.....glad you liked it.

I enjoyed mmafiters Journal......I hope you punish....LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If you want it to be your last meal of the day...and :quityourbellyaching:
> 
> DP



My last carb up and then you'll change my meal plan? 

Yes....that's it....my belly is aching!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

No, June and June was a Gemini joke..LOL

"Last Meal of the day"....did I get edited? 

NO...I told you when we changed, now you can add a "Penalty Day!" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I enjoyed mmafiters Journal......I hope you punish....LOL
> 
> DP



Yeah...ya know...I love it when I get the look....you know, the one that says "you fuqqing sick sadistic psycho bitch, I hate you" .... I love it....

I trained my soccer player today...she gave me the look on the very first day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...ya know...I love it when I get the look....you know, the one that says "you fuqqing sick sadistic psycho bitch, I hate you" .... I love it....
> 
> I trained my soccer player today...she gave me the look on the very first day



Crap....all I get nowadays is FUCKING DP! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

What?! That's so not fuqing right, lol....you better be joking!

You edited that, lol.

Am I that obvious of a gemini?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Of Course I have to yell  "Shut up and Do it"  and "Do you have a problem w/that?"   ...A LOT!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What?! That's so not fuqing right, lol....you better be joking!
> 
> You edited that, lol.
> ...



Edited what? 

Yes....you are! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

K...I'm so hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

I can make you a sandwich.........




















POOF!   You're  Sandwich! 





I can take away your appetite.........























We pulled like a pound of  Ms. Pain's hair  out of our Clogged shower..that 2 rounds of Draino didn't touch..... EEEEWWW :gross:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

K to what? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't tease me w/ bread!

:eeeeewwww: lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

K to nothing except that I'm hungry, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't tease me w/ bread!
> 
> :eeeeewwww: lol



Who uses bread?  I turned you into a Sandwich...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

18 minutes to food


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope so....can I come back at 10?

Tomorrow is an Off day?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

K....I need to get food...and rob wants the puter...SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

OMG.....I'M GOING TO GET FOOD


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

K...oops.......dropped something





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Diet Sodas Can Cause Weight Gain!
> 
> by F. Batmanghelidj, M.D.
> ...


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 20, 2003)

I butter PECAN TART!!!!!

Hardly, an inspiration.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 20, 2003)

That was for spilling your god-damned protien shake all over my Fuqqing brand new TRUCK!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

You fuqqing suck ....I told you *I'd* tell.


I'm sorry   I'm so bad


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

How many 'Penalty Days" would you like? :sugahgoodbyemyass:


And 'when' were you planning on telling?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I was gonna tell you tonight...but I wanted to ease you into it 

I'll take 7 DPunish days and an extra DPenalty day to pay for my sins


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

How do I know I hear all the "truth" from you?  And in a timely manner?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Um...just to clear up any confusion from mmafiter....I ate it w/ my carb up.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Am I in a lot of trouble?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was gonna tell you tonight...but I wanted to ease you into it
> 
> I'll take 7 DPunish days and an extra DPenalty day to pay for my sins



You tweak is now pushed to the 30th........


You W/O's.......oh your W/O's are gonna be glorious, MS Crap-Eater. :yel:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You tweak is now pushed to the 30th........
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Flat DB Press* 30/8, 30/8, 35/6, 40/4....I would not be able to do the 40's w/o a good spot, and the last rep was all him, no me, lol.
> 
> *One arm Swiss press* 20/10, 22.5/10, 25/10
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Penalties for Cheaters.....now increased to 2 days!  

Mmafiter......be our eyes  please, we're all counting on you! 

She once said...'Well you haven't seen how dscipline I am when I'm on a cut'....I should have said BULLSHIT right then....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I  know.....I suck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes



We are not done with DB's......thank's to a friend on the board sending me some old Vince Gironda manuscripts (Thanks)....tomorrow I'm gonna try something w/chest....and if it works well....you'll "get it!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

I think tomorrow is supposed to be a rest day...neither one of use wants to rest...we'll do abs and calves and cardio K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Fuck...you're so fucking lucky...I'm more angry at my server than you!  Fucker just went down again

Leah....you kissed Sugah goodbye....this is BS! :BS:

You need to set an example for all the other cutters......the bar eaters, the Blizzard slurpers, the Ice Cream Dreamers, the Fukking Nut-Eaters...etc  

Don't try to do all those at once...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

GGGGRRRRRRRRR

Loser??!!  That was unnecessary 

Ok   *kissing sugah good bye NOWWWW*

I'm really tired...going to bed.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah...that's annoying


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think tomorrow is supposed to be a rest day...neither one of use wants to rest...we'll do abs and calves and cardio K?



NOT OK..you just did cardio! 

Show me the rest in the morning Please, I'll reveiw it

Just had to get on the other puter....lost 2 evil posts, 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

You said twice a week...I did cardio on sunday....tomorrow's tuesday...it's better than doing it on a leg day...that damn near killed me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GNA




GN MS. PECAN BUTT CLUSTER :hardtobemadatyou:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2003)

K...I really am going now...GN  SYITM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You said twice a week...I did cardio on sunday....tomorrow's tuesday...it's better than doing it on a leg day...that damn near killed me



I put it on arm day and you know you are tying to sneak in 3  

And I gave you complete rest to quit your whining

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2003)

> You need to set an example for all the other cutters......the bar eaters, the Blizzard slurpers, the Ice Cream Dreamers, the Fukking Nut-Eaters...etc



I haven't touched a bar (YET) and I was only thinking of ice cream, thats not a crime.    

Alright so even thinking about it raises insulin but its better than actually Eating it!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Mmafiter......be our eyes  please, we're all counting on you!
> 
> DP



Does this mean I'm a counter spy, working from the inside?

Don't be so hard on her, sometimes it's more of a mental break than really wanting to eat junk.  As a coach you should be plenty familiar with cognitive disonance; both the athletes as well as the coaches.


----------



## tigress (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like you had a day from hell. Hope today is better for you L.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Does this mean I'm a counter spy, working from the inside?
> 
> Don't be so hard on her, sometimes it's more of a mental break than really wanting to eat junk.  As a coach you should be plenty familiar with cognitive disonance; both the athletes as well as the coaches.




Um....Yeahhh! What he said  ......... J/K   



Thanks Nat!

GMA.....so no cardio today?...Please???? I need to pay for my sins, lol.

I don't suppose we could whip up two workouts this morning before 9? Legs and abs/calves....cause I'm not sure what she wants to do yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

GML 

Yes, that means NO cardio...PAY by Listening :Imeanit:

You can However move legs to today.....and that will bring cardio one day closer 

You can use my W/O or we can...if you get on it, prepare 2, LOL


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

K...I don't have time to right now...I'll just wing it when I get there.

Why do you say GN when I just wake up?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Does this mean I'm a counter spy, working from the inside?
> 
> Don't be so hard on her, sometimes it's more of a mental break than really wanting to eat junk.  As a coach you should be plenty familiar with cognitive disonance; both the athletes as well as the coaches.



Yes, Agent mma 008.25, licensed to "Thrill" 

CD...wow, I haven't heard that term since Psy 101......

Now you've had  a "lot more" (as in ages and tons) of experience in what make Leah tick...(a case study for any Psy Dept)......but what I''m finding is she works best on the 

"All or NONE" principles....as handed down by DP

Give her a little..and it's "Out of Control Time!"  Like if I said just eat 1 nut....she interprets that as just 1 can of nuts, LOL 

She is one of US that need discipline 100% or the time! 


Thanks mmafiter 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

who me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I don't have time to right now...I'll just wing it when I get there.
> 
> Why do you say GN when I just wake up?



Cuz I'm a Spaz.... 


I don''t like you "winging it", but if that has to be......show me Gr8ness...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

*...(a case study for any Psy Dept)*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> who me?




Classic! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't like winging it anymore either how's this:

BAck Squats w/ BB (not safety)

Single Leg Press

DB Lunges

ext/curl


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes I like it X 4 sets, reps above 6....10, 8, ,8 , 6

But, the Lunges...change to the one we just gave your Soccer Girl, back leg up on a bench, on the Smith.....lots of unilateral isolation today...4 sets, first one is bar.......increase by 10's per side if you cam......The Rose does 2 plates.......TG a plate and a 10 

2 LC exercises SS'd NO RI!   X 4 remember

Leah......I'm glad you don't like winging it too!   


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

BTW....I'm not sure this program is working anymore....yes I'm hungry, but I don't get why I look fatter than when I started.....and don't give me tarts and nuts, lol...I haven't cheated enough to do _that_ much damage.  And my BW has been at 121-122 for quite a while now.

I haven't woken up looking good since that one day...what's up w/ that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

OMG...it's so freaky when we do that, lol

I already added one leg squats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....I'm not sure this program is working anymore....yes I'm hungry, but I don't get why I look fatter than when I started.....and don't give me tarts and nuts, lol...I haven't cheated enough to do _that_ much damage.  And my BW has been at 121-122 for quite a while now.
> 
> I haven't woken up looking good since that one day...what's up w/ that?



3rd time....

Water Balance! 

DP

brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...it's so freaky when we do that, lol
> 
> I already added one leg squats



Lunges won't be necessary then!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok...losing the lunges....and getting 6 litres if IT FUCKING KILLS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I am sick of sucking..I *will* get 6 litres today!

(I stamped that on my forehead)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...losing the lunges....and getting 6 litres if IT FUCKING KILLS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll bet anything you pee 8 L 

DP

 a little story about those tarts and the like.......



I'm in a NABBA contest with Mr.Big Rob.......we are both done and sitting in the audience... throphies in hand.......so he gets two of those disgusting Apple/Cherry pies (like they sell out of catering trucks, lol) from a liitle stand outside the auditorium of  the Aladin Hotel in Vegas...and  eat em in like 2 bites each......(both WARLORD and MBR eat like dogs, 2 bites per bar....they don't even taste it I bet)

...about 25 minutes later.....he gets a 1 inch peak on his biceps that he has never had before, I mean a peak on top of the peak,...and a total body pump...he was really pissed.....he under-carbed 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am sick of sucking..I *will* get 6 litres today!
> 
> (I stamped that on my forehead)



What, that you suck? :0

Use a tattoo, it will last longer! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> ....... working from the inside?
> 
> ...



I've neen thinking about this.......

Interesting distinctions.....* Athletes*


When I did my first Triathlon.....the Coca Cola Short Course Sprint Nationals....I'm standing there when they announce over the speakers..

"Will the Athletes please come to the starting line?"

I look left, I look right, I look behind me, make a full circle as a matter of fact........I'm thinking "Shit, are they talking about me?  I'm not an athlete! "

So I point to myself, "Me? They must mean the Elites that were all gathered?"  but as everyone moved toward the lake...I realized....if you trained for something like this......YOU ARE AN  ATHLETE!

So, over the years....I've defined "athlete" as someone who trains religiously, competition or not....as oppose to say weekend warrior (except those that "train"..I guess training is the key word! )

AND...THE RULES ARE DIFFERENT FOR ATHLETES! 

So now I'm reading Vince G last night......and it didn't hit me till just now......he is constantly saying....

" A Champion does this
A Champion does that
A CHAMPION does it this way"

Now he is not talking Big Time Champion...he is talking about the person "WHO RISES ABOVE"

So while the rules are different for ATHLETES...those RULES are way more STRINGENT for those who want to be, are on their way to be, are destined to be, *CHAMPIONS! *

Now....I'm not saying it rules your life, but what I am saying goes back the original committment.......once the conflict ended, WE ALL AGREED.....If you're gonna do it, invest the time, pay the dues......THEN DO IT RIGHT! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Andrew....I needed that  

Fugging sugar is so insignificant compared to the goals I have for myself...it really isn't that hard to stick w/ it and do what's right...I can do it, I've done it before...I want control over my body...I don't want it to control me!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

*water* = 2 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm off to the gym....I feel fat...huge as a house  :fuq:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks Andrew....I needed that
> 
> Fugging sugar is so insignificant compared to the goals I have for myself...it really isn't that hard to stick w/ it and do what's right...I can do it, I've done it before...I want control over my body...I don't want it to control me!




 

Carb-ups will do that!  Tomorrow will be awesome....buy batteries! 

Have a good W/O 


DP

Water = ????  Cut at 5-6 PM if you're gonna do pics


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 21, 2003)

meal 1

6oz chicken
2oz cheese
7oz sweet potatoe
1/2 tbsp butter


Oh wait! This isn't my journal! Just what the hell's going on here!

"It's all about ME! Can't you see that?!!?"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

If I cut my water at 6 then there's no way I'm going to get to 6 litres  I'd rather get to six litres...and besides, I don't have time to get batteries yet, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok um....my ass hurts! LOL

*BB back squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 135/7 ...180-240

*Single Leg Squat on Smith, w8 per side* 10/10, 20/10, 30/9, 120 RI

*Single Leg Press, w8 per side* 25/8 x 3....120 Ri

*Leg Extension* 90/10 + 75/6, 105/8 + 75/4, 120/6 + 75/3....90 RI

*Seated Curl* 90/10, 105/10 + 90/6, 105/10 + 90/4
*Swiss Ball Curls* 10, 10......Harrop Curl...6....90 RI

(didn't wanna w8 for mel to finish her lazy ass set on that last one so I just did harrop curls instead)

........back to work!  

My ass hurts ....did I mention?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...looks like I'm going to Erie, Pensylvania in June for a shoot....

BTW...I have a consultation w/ another female soccer player....but this one looks like she could kick my ass ...lol...she'll be lots of fun!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Congrats on the shoot w8!  I'm sure you new soccer player will be cursing you when your done with her!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok um....my ass hurts! LOL
> 
> *BB back squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 135/7 ...180-240
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...looks like I'm going to Erie, Pensylvania in June for a shoot....
> 
> BTW...I have a consultation w/ another female soccer player....but this one looks like she could kick my ass ...lol...she'll be lots of fun!




Congrats!   Gr8 place for a "Family Vacation"....NOT 


You'll get all the soccer women.......you made the first ones "ass sore"...so it's increased business by 'Word of Ass". instead of word of Mouth!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm feelin' a little fat myself.  Could be all the darn beer and protein bars!  Yah think?  But I'm not complaining.  I'm too content and semi hammered right now!    Right now I look real good to myself


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

OMG...I just gave a free 1/2 hr training session that lasted an hr and 10 minutes  I better get some damn good word of mouth outta that! lol...he was shaking ...by looking at him you'd never know he didn't know what he was doing in the gym 

Thanks for the congrats guys!  WNSO is also using one of my beach pics from last year for their next promo flyer (which gets distributed everywhere...CLP, remember Roadrunner's was seen in Cali?) and on their new website 

BTW....the soccer player ran up to me in the gym tonight and went on about how sore her ass is LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

FUQ I'm tired and still have sooo much work to do


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

Perfect!  Keep it up 

Kinda glad RR's not competing anymore LMAO.  She's too hard to beat!!!  Darn those people with perfect proportions and great muscle development!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Me too actually  Thanks 


Ok...I have been too busy to cheat today  ...but now that I'm sitting...I'm pretty hungry 

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.75 protein
1/2 tbsp CO
1 egg
1 egg white

*Meal 2* 12 pm

can of tuna
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
1.5 oz chicken
1 cup asparagus w/ buttah

*Meal 3* PWO ...3 pm

5.5 oz ground beef
1/2 cup spaghetti squash
1/2 srving protein
1 tsp flax
veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 4* 7 pm

6 egg whites
2 yolks
2 oz ground beef
1 cup asparagus w/ buttah

*Meal 5* 10 pm

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
1 green apple

Total:   1844    
Fat: 99  895  48% 
  Sat: 24  220  12% 
  Poly: 21  191  10% 
  Mono: 17  157  8% 
Carbs: 42  148  8% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 201  802  43% 


*water = 4.75 litres* I'm not gonna get to 6 but I will get to 5


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey w8
Just wanted to say AWESOME news about your shoot in June


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Britney


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I just gave a free 1/2 hr training session that lasted an hr and 10 minutes  I better get some damn good word of mouth outta that! lol...he was shaking ...by looking at him you'd never know he didn't know what he was doing in the gym
> 
> Thanks for the congrats guys!  WNSO is also using one of my beach pics from last year for their next promo flyer (which gets distributed everywhere...CLP, remember Roadrunner's was seen in Cali?) and on their new website
> ...





Told you....Ass Exercise of all time....your's will be toast tomorrow! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Canned or Fresh? 

I'm beyond tired...the last two days have been as busy as 3 normal days.......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I know...I'm exhausted too   I'm trying to do another program...my brain is fried. 

Frozen   ...and my ass is sore already, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Unfreeze, relax, concentr8....but the butt thing...I'm sorry to say is gonna get much worse!   Much Worse...

Watch...soon your whole gym will be doing our exercises 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh...you mean 'Frozen  asparagus" LOL...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

...yes...frozen asparagus, lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

I was thinking Frozen w8...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

What did you do?  Forget to say something like "Fresh frozen" or eat or do something bad?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I didn't do anything bad  

How was your day?....other than busy


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Quick....gimme a leg exercise that isn't leg press, smith squat, sumo squat, lunges or step ups


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Quick....gimme a leg exercise that isn't leg press, smith squat, sumo squat, lunges or step ups



Leg Extension, hack squat, front squat, back squat, DB squat, SLDL...BB or DB.......all your curls, etc


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks ...I was thinking SLDL, but I don't think she's ready for it yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't do anything bad
> 
> How was your day?....other than busy



OMG.....just relentless.....

Good W/O

Read Vince saying that Benching was 90% anterior delts...and so was conventional DB pressing (a little exagerated)...that the only real effective pressing movement was to touch all 4 bells in a low incline DB bench...which means Neutral grip....

Well he was right....7 sets, better stretch, harder.....only went to 105's...probably could do more, first rep is a bitch...

Followed w/decline DB flyes X 4 sets

Smith low incline presses to the neck (got good w8 here) X 4 sets

Finished with swiss ball flyes between the lower cables  X 3 sets

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Andrew....my client can't fully supinate her left arm...she's never had any injury to it and she doesn't really know why. Like...wtf would that be from? I've been able to train around it, but I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to help increase her range of motion?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks ...I was thinking SLDL, but I don't think she's ready for it yet.



Do it w/DB's...easier to correct the form 


DP

How was your day...other than busy?  Sit in any Flax today


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OMG.....just relentless.....
> 
> Good W/O
> ...



I knew that! So....you couldn't get as much w8 like that though?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL...no I didn't 

Actually...I had a great day...other than being completely exhausted...I totally love training people (  ) I have great clients ....they're fun to push


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew....my client can't fully supinate her left arm...she's never had any injury to it and she doesn't really know why. Like...wtf would that be from? I've been able to train around it, but I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to help increase her range of motion?



It's unlikly wrist, more likely elbow and possibly shoulder....anything from spasm, nerve impingment to lack of use causing ROM problems.....

First check her ROM


I would start with stretching........arm back grabing a post or pole, after 20 seconds classic shoulder stretch, rotate the hand 180 degress to take it from the shoulder to the bicep....this will like hurt a bit.

Next, with her arm str8, have her pull her fingers all the way back towards her body (palm away)..20-30 seconds, then arm still str8, hand bends  the other way......palm towards the body

Throw in a tricep overhead stretch...then

Recheck her ROM

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...no I didn't
> 
> Actually...I had a great day...other than being completely exhausted...I totally love training people (  ) I have great clients ....they're fun to push


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I knew that! So....you couldn't get as much w8 like that though?



Not as much.....but it's "Not how much you lift, but how good you look doing it!" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

That's awesome....thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I almost said that to someone tonight, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I almost said that to someone tonight, lol



What...Awesome...LOL

No...I know what you meant.....it's nice to look good and be strong at the same time! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah...wish I was as strong as I looked, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Leah......you are....you just haven't  "tapped" into it yet! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...when the fuq am I gonna "tap" then...I don't think I ever will!  ...GGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

LMAO!  It's coming! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

K...I'm going to bed in a minute  just updating my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

4.75 was it?

K...me so tired...


GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

I had to go back to see what you were talking about, lol 

K...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

UGH....I'm so tired....leg day always kicks my ass...I sleep hard, except that Taylor woke up at 4 and puked so I didn't sleep after that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

GML 

Tired too....up a lot last night....no bedtime meal...fasting for my blood test in 75 minutes....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

EEEEWWWWW....that sucks! 

GM 

FUQ!....Taylor has to stay home from school and rob's at training and I have to work 

My choice is to cancel everyone or let Skyler stay home and watch her  GGGGGRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Skyler stays....what about your mom? 

Or call Rob back from the gym? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Other symptoms?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

She's working....just a slight fever.  


FFFUUUUQQQQ!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds like a short stomach flu......I know you probably don't have these in the house....but we use either/both...activated charchol caps....probiotics (acidolphilous) 


DP

I have to go in a sec...for 20-30 min


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I paged rob to see if he could come home early....of course he didn't take his pager since he's w/ the team right now....and now the fukker won't stop beeping at me 

No...I don't have those. I hope it's not the norwalk virus, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

No......but don't let here dehydrate, small swallows until she can keep something down........unfortunately......loose stool or diarhea is often next... sorry.. :*:


DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I know...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

K...so I have an hr between clients today...so I guess I'm doing a super quick ab/calf workout and cardio.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Show me?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Calves:

6 sets standing calf, 30 sec rest
3 sets seated calf, 30 sec rest

Abs:

3 sets machine crunch
MB double crunch w/ DB between feet, 3 sets
3 sets oblique raise


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I can read your mind


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

OMTA   LMAO! 

One minute.......will fix


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I am seriously going to drown this fuqqing beeper, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Calves:

6 sets standing calf, 30 sec rest

* reps 12, 15, 18, 20, 25, 12h *

3 sets seated calf, 30 sec rest

* reps, 25, 35, 50*

Abs:

3 sets machine crunch

*only if you feel it, these usually aren't good, a better way is a small seat under a high (just above hands as you reach up behind) cable, rope attachment, 1/4 to 1/3 forward bend, strong exhilation....try not to move the hips...only the torso*


MB double crunch w/ DB between feet, 3 sets

3 sets oblique raise

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am seriously going to drown this fuqqing beeper, lol



Freezer!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Back in 30-40 minutes

Good Luck and Good Day if you're gone!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

*only if you feel it, these usually aren't good, a better way is a small seat under a high (just above hands as you reach up behind) cable, rope attachment, 1/4 to 1/3 forward bend, strong exhilation....try not to move the hips...only the torso
*

No! I am not doing any seated cable shit anymore....not only does it rip my fucking shoulders off but I never feel it.

And those reps are too high....do you want me to use no weight???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> No! I am not doing any seated cable shit anymore....not only does it rip my fucking shoulders off but I never feel it.
> ...



SYS!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

FUQ you frustrate me!  I'm not doing that exercise.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't care about that exercise.....if the 'Sissy Machine" works for you, FINE! 

I WANT THOSE REPS! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

...AND...you're not sticking to you're split...so WHO is frustr8ing WHOM ???  


PD ..<---see, frustr8ed


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I know...but I told you I still wanted to train instinctively...just take a day's rest when I need it...I don't need it yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Server shit again....I'll be home and in and out till almost 11 YT


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Get a fuqqing new one, lol.

I'm leaving about quarter after 10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

What's better than cable....satellite?   Will I type and spell any better? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Fuq no, lol 

Ok...I only had time for 25 minutes cardio...no weights....still have to go back to work later this evening....rob's at a response now and don't know when he'll be back....my kids are being left alone far too much


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

So...I completely underestimated my soccer player....there's no teaching....I tell her what to do, even if she's never done it before, and she picks it right up....I'm gonna have to completely re-do her program :fuck:

...and I thought I was busy right now...it's only getting worse


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

I have already cheated....I don't care, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuq no, lol
> 
> Ok...I only had time for 25 minutes cardio...no weights....still have to go back to work later this evening....rob's at a response now and don't know when he'll be back....my kids are being left alone far too much




What was our cardio deal???? 

You need to stick to your split Missy 

I have only trained one person like that in all my years of training people (although I *ass*ume you are like that), when I trained The Rose.....I'd show her once....not only would she get it at that point, *perfect form* (she is afraid to cheat, always puts form first...so sometimes progress eludes her), but she could and has taught passed it on  to others......  :0

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

You said twice a week!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

....yes...and that's twice! 


WAROLRD called in sick...., so long interuptions

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah....so I'm done 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

DP...when/if you get a chance there's a thread in supps that needs to be axed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

On...it..

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Tank's already on it...thanks though.

Back to work....see ya


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

K...sorry, getting my assed kicked 
UPS buried me! 

SYL 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey w8, since I didn't see you at ALL today.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Hey w8, since I didn't see you at ALL today.




lmao! I know!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Just fuq!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

who me?    just had to say it   ... how the fuq are ya, sis?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey...I've got one more hour before I can say that! 

BTW...flax doesn't taste that bad...and you shouldn't cook w/it....low smoking point.

But if you remember "Hell Unleashed" and another conversation we had about  PWO Shakes, 
I thought we were in agreement that meso-endo's and endo's esp....would benefit more by keeping their metabolism/glucagon/fat oxidation elevated, rather than reducing cortisol and inducing insulin by omitting fat and/or fiber PWO?    (are you aligning with conventional "sugar-plum wisdom" here?)

DP

how did I make that square...it doesn't even appear on my screen?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

Well, I don't agree "woth" you  , but what the hey?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

did I miss something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Well, I don't agree "woth" you  , but what the hey?



Yeah....most w/strong metabolisms don't, the ones with slower/poorer metabolisms wonder why they can't get lean, LOL 

Like you said, what the Hey!   But then again, this is about "our philosophies"...and we may agree or disagree.  And we are only speaking in the context of cutting....where a person may place "fat burning" ahead of "Optimal Recovery" 

DP


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

Actually, I'm a meso w/ moderate endo-tendencies.      My metabolism isn't that gr8 

"fat-burning" or catabolism    but what the sh!t?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> did I miss something?




I'm just trying to figure your reply in the flax oil thread?

We had discussed were PWO shakes  (protein/simple sugars) and such may be benefiacial to non-IR's, slower carbs plus protein for the next metabolic class...and for the IR masses who cut.....I thought we were of the unified contention of "Why waste 3 hours leaving low insulin space, and 3 hours getting back to were you would have been, 6 hours....for the sake of recovery versus fat loss/oxidation"

I thought we further agreed that the post W/O meal when cutting fell in it's time slot...as to gastic emptying....2-2.5 hours post shake, 3 hours post solid meal, irregardless.....and if the metabolism stayed elevated...so be it?  

DPWO


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Ya know what...I don't even know what I said in the that thread, and to be honest...can't even understand what you're saying...that's how fuqqing fried I am right now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Actually, I'm a meso w/ moderate endo-tendencies.      My metabolism isn't that gr8
> 
> "fat-burning" or catabolism    but what the sh!t?



There are "ways" to prevent/forestall catabolism my Corny friend, that don't involve insulin spiking!  

The trouble with insulin spiking/surging...and your "endo" tendencies...is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to determine the proper level of carbohydrate/glycogen  replenishment for your degree of hepatic/skeletal depletion, IR response or lack of one, and blood chemistry at the moment!

Unless you know your body extremely well.........it's a very very  difficult science.  It's so much easier just not to "go there!"  

DP

Back in a while....this is not a good forum for this!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Andrew that was posted over a year ago .....pre Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh....excuse me...that's how tired I am....Seriously.......early bedtimes for all? 

Please...excuse me....I need to learn to read when I learn to spell and type?  

Then we think alike? 

SYS


DP


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

ahhhh... the beauty of test-strips    LOL    it's not that hard if you can get an average range of your blood sugar @ a certain consumption of sugar and follow that out, having a general idea of your insulin levels isn't rocket science, but then again I generally overcomplicate or over simplify things often and your right about "this forum".  I'll drop it and I opologize, w8, for takin' up so damn much space


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah....K.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just fuq!



Ditto!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

My server is fugging slow.....my patience  is really fuqqing low...I'm so tired...tomorrow is going to be a hell day....gotta give a seminar, attend a formal party and write two more fuqqing programs...plus train people...... ....not to mention my diet  has been SHIT!!!!! today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

No...not the "shit eating diet plan"   My water has been like shit! 

Let's call it early....but first Hi

Is there anything I can help with?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Damn your server is slow...why not turn off sigs and avi's, and go to 10 posts  per page....before my server joins your  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...not the "shit eating diet plan"   My water has been like shit!
> 
> Let's call it early....but first Hi
> ...




I'm so fuqqing frustrated w/ myself. I don't think I can do it this time. I'm just going to go, I just want to go to bed. 

GNA....thanks ...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Leah.....please?

Vent, scream, cheat, just don't self-destruct.....Please?

I care and I know you care......just go to bed early now.and see what the morning brings.....

I will support you NO MATTER WHAT......and my friendship is w/o bounds...... 

Just don't make any descisions now.....it's important....w8 lease:

GNL    Everything will be OK ,and W/O :serenitynow:

A


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm so fuqqing frustrated w/ myself. I don't think I can do it this time. I'm just going to go, I just want to go to bed.
> 
> GNA....thanks ...GN



I've found this to be so true, there are many decisions I've made in anger/frustration that I regret today.

*"Never cut a tree down in the wintertime. Never make a negative decision in the low time. Never make your most important decisions when you are in your worst mood. Wait. Be patient. The storm will pass, the spring will come" *

Another of my favourites;

*"Nana karobi ya oki - If you fall down seven times, get up eight times."*

Leah, I know you don't train any more in martial arts, but I want you to really think about these two sayings above. Remember how it felt like you'd never be able to advance to your next belt. Remember how strong you felt as a person when you did it? You can do this as well, you just have to keep going.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks you two. 

I'm just tired of disappointing myself. I don't want to cheat or give up....I want to do what I tell everyone else to do, it's not that fuqqing hard, but at the end of the day...hell, in the middle of the day, I'm wiped and have NOTHING left. I haven't hit my water yet...in weeks, I don't feel like I can stick to any specific meal plan, let alone this one...and it's not that I want to cheat, I don't....I just have no energy - mental or physical - to do things right...I feel like I rarely see my kids, and I haven't cleaned my house in 2 fuqqing weeks....hell, I seriously didn't see rob at all yesterday, I went to bed at 9:30 (  ) although I didn't sleep then. I only got 2.5 litres of water yesterday...and that was consciously trying  

I'm just so tired of disappointing myself ( and you ) and fuqqing up. Sorry for this rant....lol, CLP asked me if I happen to work for Goodlife...lol, does that give you any indication of the job when she can tell just cause she worked there 

I'm not even going to say I'll smarten up, get six litres or stick to my meal plan, because I know I won't (  )....I guess I'll just be w/ Nat and just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> *"Nana karobi ya oki - If you fall down seven times, get up eight times."*



That says it all   Awesome quote....one of the BEST!  


GML  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

GM


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Can we do shoulders right now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes....anything you want    (you can quote that back to me anytime too)

.....but I need 20

Would you consider a rest day....it's a busy day for you, and unless this relieves stress? 


A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Standing BB Press

Seated Single Arm press on ball

Lever Shrug

EZ curl Upright Row

Cable Laterals, drop sets

Prone lateral on ball

DB Lateral

??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I am busy...but I'd rather work out than not workout.

I have to go by quarter to though. 

....is there any way to ditch a training partner for good? lol...she's fucking up my intensity by yakking


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....is there any way to ditch a training partner for good? lol...she's fucking up my intensity by yakking



I have always wanted a training partner, but my standards would be very high. I have tried it a few times, but the person would be late/not show up/not be serious. Maybe someday, in the meantime I train alone. 

Seriously L, if she is hampering your efforts in the gym, with your schedule crunched the way it is, ditch her. 

Also, are you training in the same gym you are working in? I found that really hard when I was working in the weightroom. Ppl want to chat, want advice, whatever.


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh yea, and keep on keeping on.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes...I'm training in the same gym I work at...I really don't mind that part....but my partner is a wuss and likes to yak, and I know my intensity has declined since I started working w/ her. I will kick her ass today and if she can't hang she's gone, lol.

Thanks Nat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Do I have time...need 6 minutes?

First...Leah....I want you to know....that I'm here to "Enhance" your life.....not make it more difficult....do you know that?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I know  I appreciate what you do Andrew.

K...hurry, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Standing BB Press
> 
> Seated Single Arm press on ball
> ...



*1a,b,c* Standing Press, Smith Press, Swiss Ball press (Arnold's optional....can sub a machine press for Smith)

*2a,b,c*  Lean-Away laterals, cable laterals, ball laterals

*3a,b,c* Our infamous rear triset....one arm cable on a bench, lying, prone


*4a,b,c* Upright EZ row, DB shrug, lever shrug

optional

*5a,b,c* DB front raise....one or wo arm cable.....fixed bar from lap on an incline bench


3 sets each, NO RI between Exercises.......120 sec between trisets

BTW....I will be doing this tomorrow... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh....and I appreci8 you too...HAVE A GR8 DAY!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah...I don't have time for that...I don't even have time to write it down, or to get explanation on some of them ....sorry.

Gotta go.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

It's thursday...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Fuck...it's THURSDAY! ..........

Thanks....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I couldn't do your workout sorry...and I couldn't do the reps you wanted for calves either.

In the morning I did calves, just to kill time:

6 sets standing calf, started at 175 and repped out and moved the pin up one each set, reps about 12-15, 30 sec RI

3 sets seated calf, 45/12-15 x 3...60 sec RI

Standing unilateral, no w8, 20...couldn't even get to 50 w/o the weight


*Afternoon*

*Standing BB Press* 55/10, 65/7, 65/6...120 RI

*Seated Single Arm press on ball* 25/8, 25/8, 20/8, 20/8.....no rest

My retard arm held me back

*Lever Shrug, w8 per side* 45/15, 55/12, 65/12....0 RI
*EZ curl Upright Row* 50/9, 50/8 x 2....120 RI

*Cable Laterals, drop sets* 15/5 + 10/6, 15/5 + 10/8, 15/5 + 10/8....90 RI

*Prone lateral on ball* 5/8 x 4....90 RI

*DB Lateral* 10/8 + 7.5/3 + 5/6, 10/6 + 7.5/4 + 5/8, 10/6 + 7.5/5 + 5/10....120 RI


*abs*

Superset
Double crunch, 10lb in hands, 5 lbs in feet....15, 12, 10
Swiss ball twisting crunch, 15, 12, 13....no rest

*Oblique crunch* 25/12 x 3....60 RI

water 3 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Which arm it the retard again BTW?  


Looks like a good W/O, calves and abs  too! 

Hope the GALA went well, back later to say GN 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

My left 

I'm pooped, lol...it went well, but I'm glad it's over


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

So I was reading the posing thread....do you think it would be beneficial if I grabbed one of the BB at work and went through posing w/ them?

Doing arms tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh....and pics tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So I was reading the posing thread....do you think it would be beneficial if I grabbed one of the BB at work and went through posing w/ them?
> 
> Doing arms tomorrow



Depends where you grab him/her?  Yes...most likely 

Arms now or in the morning  (I have about 20-25 minutes)...and why no rest day?  Tell me when you plan to reat please?

Pics?  

Water?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I will rest on saturday 

We can do arms tomorrow, I have the morning off 

Water is only at about 3.5 litres. I kinda ate at the gala....nothing too bad....stuck w/ the veggies wraps in tortillia or rice or something and only had a couple...but I did have one chocolate dipped strawberry  ....and I had carbs today so I probably won't look that good 

Andrew....I'm sending you a dictionary


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

How was your day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

don't...I h8 those :nonono:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

hate what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Dictionaries....LOL

My day was long and tiring...and your''s?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Same 

Then you need an editor


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes......you're pre approved! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I already knew that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

So....I was thinking...you set a good example for the Cutters...and I'll keep everyone in line!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I do or I should? lol....I certainly don't now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm hungry! Do you want me to post my meals?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I guess you're not turning visibility on?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Not today, at least I think not.....lol...

Start again tomorrow....... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

It's not that bad, lol....just not the plan you gave me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Arms or not? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

*8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
1 tbsp peanut butter

*12:30*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

* 3*

1/3 cup oats 
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*6*

tuna
2 tsp flax
apple

*7:30*

just snacking at the gala...veggie wraps and stuff

*11*

chicken probably


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Please  don't tell me that..I feel worthless as your coach......




Well you shouldn't...we need to compromise....cause when I can't possibly stick to your plan I feel like I'm disappointing you ...I know I am, and this is what my problem has been lately.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

arms in the morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Can we clean all this please

and thank you...I'm doing my  best for you...

arms? or in the morning...I was supose to go 20 minutes ago?


 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

What did you wear tonight? 

I mean what does a PT wear to a PT GALA? Dress Sweats? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I said arms in the morning twice! 

I actually had to go out and buy dressy pants


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

LMFAO! That's what i wore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

Leah...it doesn't disapoint me if you try.....the way you said "we need to compromise"  makes me think that you're not going to try


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

No...I told you I am/will try...I still want to compete! But I need to know that I .........nevermind, I don't know, I will do it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

We will change on Monday..early....no "Penalty Days"......just 'perfection'...K? 

I heard you.....aim for FAME! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

k or K or K

I have to go.......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

You need to know that you won't "kill" yourself doing it? 


D


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

That if I try, and it would kill me that it would be ok to adjust it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

You/we won't!  Now fucking smile and know that it will work out! 


GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

K....GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I can't believe I have the morning off


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

I have a funny story about arms that I'll tell ya tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That if I try, and it would kill me that it would be ok to adjust it.



No...that gives you an out.....

We...together will make adjustments.....it works better that way! 


I won't let it kill you if you truely are trying.....trust me!  

Leah...you know the whole process works better with quantitive feedback.....skinfolds, BW's, pics....it'a  alot easier to adjust when you know what your adjusting for???????????

Right now..your hunger and BW suggest everything is on track....if you can just control yourself....you know what small devi8tions do! 

Picutres with a tiny water drop and just enough carbs to show the detail we need/needed to see are imp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a funny story about arms that I'll tell ya tomorrow



looking forward to it! 

GNL again


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I have posted pics for you 

Didn't take my BW cause I didn't wanna wake rob up, but I imagine it's the same...which irritates me GGGGGGGRRRRRRRr


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

GML...  

Check it when you can, we need to associ8 a w8, with the pictures....

Tell you in  minutes!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

...and remember, you have been getting stronger....WHAT DOES THAT REQUIRE?  So w8 staying the same most likely means that your comp moved in the right direction...also, this is January.....remember the SLB lecture! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Here or there for the critique?

..


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Here's okay.....I think  lol

I'll check it now  ..and GM


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

123...so I must be holding...keep that in mind in your critique


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

We have to do arms before you leave for the day


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope you can see some improvement in my physique after that bulk...cause I can't...except for my abs, they have definitely changed, but the rest of me looks the same


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

K...you're taking too long  I gotta get in the shower...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 123...so I must be holding...keep that in mind in your critique



Exactly...that was the first comment....no way to tell BF%, the water balance is entirely screwed

Ok, where to start.......

Overal thickness (sorry about that word), density, build....."much improved".......exactly what we want.......I see a lot of new LBM.


Legs are 'Perfection" even holding, would have like to seen more calf detail...HAMS are way up , much more balance..I like.

Back, g8 as always, thicker...upper traps are not where we want them....we will prioritize thers...also need to bring in more tri, on the rear relaxed...just posing wise

Speaking of rears.....much better than last year.....less outer thigh fat and under glute fat, top hip also much leaner 

This will be less of a problem this year 

Arms...still some asymetry.....varies from pose to pose, so hard to tell,  We'll just keep on with this....

The side chest was the most impressive for improvement...esp the chest and shoulder, would like to see the other 'side' too 


The one main problem I see......is the torso........I think in our effort to bring in more and more detailed abs....we have cre8d some 'unwanted' thickness...and lost some taper and waistline. I know exactly how to proceed, so don't worry.....serratus has lost some definition also, but too early to tell

Awesome Leah......don't worry

look at them yourself for imbalances...you'll see what I mean that it varies from pose to pose...... I think you have arrived.....size wise.."Time to Scuplt"

*Very Impressed* 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We have to do arms before you leave for the day



K....  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

That's what I was thinking about the thickness...I think my lower back has added a shitload of muscle I never had before...I mean I can flex it and feel the muscle...I don't like that, it makes me look thick.

About my ass...I think it may just be knowing how to pose w/ it now, lol...cause I am no where near the size that I even started at last year 

I can't tell a difference in my hams at all!

I think I need to do some serious rowing and ease up on the lats pulls a bit too.

K...I gotta go get ready, won't be back till 9 probably...can you leave me an arm workout? I'll argue about it when I get back....er, I mean discuss it  

Please add hercules curls and single arm cables....lease????:


I still have to tell you my funny story


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

OK....quick Comment

You have made the transition from Physique/Model  to BB...EXACTLY as I/we expected, with hard work and gr8 genes 

I can see why this look bothers you......Leah...IT IS  OFF SEASON... Women BB's wish they could look or start a cut where you are......Know...I mean fucking KNOW........that this is only TEMPORARY....don't lose sight of the GOAL!

You look awesome......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Okay? LOL BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's what I was thinking about the thickness...I think my lower back has added a shitload of muscle I never had before...I mean I can flex it and feel the muscle...I don't like that, it makes me look thick.
> 
> About my ass...I think it may just be knowing how to pose w/ it now, lol...cause I am no where near the size that I even started at last year
> ...



K...reread your critique......I know where to go... 


BRB too...will work on arms as I eat....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Forgot to mention the Side tri.....I was worried about your tris until I saw that...we need to work on bringing them out in other poses 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

K...I trust you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

*Arms de jour*

PLEASE W/U ? 

*1a* Cambered or V-bar pushdowns 12, 10, 8, 6
*1b*  HEAVY BB or EZ standing curls 10, 8, 7, 6

all No RI and then 120 sec...........

*2a* Any kind of over-head movement your shoulder will let you do.....prefer french Presses/Skull crushers 10, 8, 8
*2b* one arm DB preacher over the back of a high incline 8, 7, 6

*3a*  One arm rope pushdown, accentu8ed contraction w/thumb pushed way back 12, 10 , 8
*3b*  One arm cable across body   10, 9, 8

*4a* I know you h8 these, but  Please tri...err try  (I gave you everything else you like)....One arm cable kickback, knee on bench.....6 overhand, 6 underhand (same set), then 5/5, then 4/4
*4b*  Hercules curls   But, 3 single drops....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Arms de jour*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> PLEASE W/U ?
> 
> *1a* Cambered or V-bar pushdowns 12, 10, 8, 6
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

K...funny story...then I gotta go

Last time I did arms w/ mel...we finished everything and she complained that it wasn't enough...said she wanted to do another exercise.....so I suggested she just do another set of our last exercise (hercules curls) ....so I tell her to do as many as she can and when she fails I tell her 2 more, she squeezes out two more and I say 3 more...keep going! Three times I did that and she was almost balling, lmao...."leah, they're ripping" as she curls, practically crying....it was hilarious, LMFAO....people thought I was nuts but she loved it the next day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
PLEASE W/U ? 

*1a* Cambered or V-bar pushdowns 12, 10, 8, 6
*1b*  HEAVY BB or EZ standing curls 10, 8, 7, 6

*I have to use a rope or else it kills my left elbow*

Prefer a bar....most can do V-bar (not the lat v-bar, and not have Pain.....but whatever you can do

all No RI and then 120 sec...........

*2a* Any kind of over-head movement your shoulder will let you do.....prefer french Presses 10, 8, 8
*2b* one arm DB preacher over the back of a high incline 8, 7, 6

*seated or lying...I can do those...just not on an incline*

Let's go lying!


*3a*  One arm rope pushdown, accentu8ed contraction w/thumb pushed way back 12, 10 , 8
*3b*  One arm cable across body   10, 9, 8

*Reverse grip????*

No, reg grip

*4a* I know you h8 these, but  Please tri...err try  (I gave you everything else you like)....One arm cable kickback, knee on bench.....6 overhand, 6 underhand (same set), then 5/5, then 4/4

*I really hate those...I don't know how to do them at all!*

Like a kickback..elbow stays a few inches above the body...and NEVER MOVES, just a hinge......come down or start with a 90-100 degree bend in your elbow and the hyperextend to contract.....one plate will be hard...two plates....IMPRESSIVE


*4b*  Hercules curls   But, 3 single drops....

*Thank you *

So welcome

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...funny story...then I gotta go
> 
> Last time I did arms w/ mel...we finished everything and she complained that it wasn't enough...said she wanted to do another exercise.....so I suggested she just do another set of our last exercise (hercules curls) ....so I tell her to do as many as she can and when she fails I tell her 2 more, she squeezes out two more and I say 3 more...keep going! Three times I did that and she was almost balling, lmao...."leah, they're ripping" as she curls, practically crying....it was hilarious, LMFAO....people thought I was nuts but she loved it the next day



Awww...Mini Pain...You 

I like......exactly like me.......LMAO! 

I make them take a few deep breathes.....start w/groups of 3, then groups of 2...then bush the biggest button you know they have and tell them to REP OUT!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

can I do it w/o a bench?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

where the hell is my thumb if it's regular grip?

can any of those pics be posted?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I trust you



Glad, thank you!  

I had something to tell you, remind me l8ter (actually, I don't think I'll forget)

DP

SYS.....I'm back at 11:30 YT, off early today maybe..we need to write......

Have a gr8 W/O

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

shit...I forgot...why do we say yes, lol. K

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> where the hell is my thumb if it's regular grip?
> 
> can any of those pics be posted?



Yes...later on those please 

With a rope...a neutal grip is a hammer grip...thumb up......but at contraction, thumb is all the way down ( towards the floor) and then pushed back even more, extreme hyperextension of the elbow...


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

huh?

Have to go

SYS!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, I can use a handle for single arm....just can't use the straight bar for double and the v bar is a lost fuqqing cause.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> huh?
> 
> Have to go
> ...



writing


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> PLEASE W/U ?
> 
> ...




warm up how? why?

I DESPISE that exercise!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL @ the writing 

W/U because you have sore elbow(s).....those stretches I gave you for your client will help tendonitis
or epicondylitis.......

That exercise will help with the lower Bi connection, and both the brachialis and the bicep.....so we gave you a mass builder, a shaper...and 2 peaking exercise....so just fucking do it!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

OK ...here is the math, ....w/o knowing your BF......I figure each % or BF on you right now is 1 1/4 pounds.

To be FAME ready.....I see the need to drop about 4% or 5 pounds of BF.....

With out increasing cardio too much too soon.....we have 14 WEEKS.......and you'll most likely give up BF to LBM at a 80/20...to 75/25 ratio...IF YOU LISTEN, IF YOU ARE CONSISTANT...........IF YOU etc...etc..etc..

That puts you at.....116...to 116.5 before dropping water.........112-113 on stage...

To proceed further (July)....you're looking at another 2 % BF to lose........so my point is......don't worry about your BW, or CARDIO at this point! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

Where's the pics?!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

lmfao ....I'm still w8ing for his approval on those 

K, um...I don't want to have to drop water at FAME 

I don't like 116...I want 120 at 10% 

*sigh*....going back to work...I've been home a whole 3 seconds.


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

Gimme, gimme, gimme! I would so be posting them if I were you. I don't even want to take any of me right now.  Guess I could post a face one.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

OMG...I just got a marriage proposal from my "true love"   :sad:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I am never working arms again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao ....I'm still w8ing for his approval on those
> 
> K, um...I don't want to have to drop water at FAME
> ...



Here.....I finished the article in my spare time (busy as fuck today)

http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/59/66794.htm....

you WANT 120??.... Aren't we fickled...LOL    You know you are gonna have to "drop" water...there are no two ways about it....I even bet you do for your upcoming shoots 

So we did that Shoulder W/O today........very very diificult.  So difficult that my partners became every irrit8ed and STOPED Whining and complaining....it was that hard.......

....Unfortunately for me....I thrive on Pain......so had I not interpreted the agony from their faces........it wouldn't have been any fun  ain


OK.....I'll bite...WhoTF is your one true love? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am never working arms again



Why is that?........you'll be able to type soon 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Pics:

First pic, cropped navel down
Second pic, cropped at strap up
Side Chest,  cropped hip up....optional

Only if you want.......I thought the officail position was not to post pics...? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

*rope pressdown* 60/12, 70/10, 80/6, 75/6
*ez curls* 40/12, 40/10, 40/8, 40/8....90 RI

*skull crushers* 40/10, 40/8, 40/6
*DB over bench* 15/8, 15/8, 15/6.....90 RI

giving up at this point, hate arms, DESPISE this exercise, totally not pushing myself, just get it over w/.

*one arm pressdown* 30/6, 25/8, 25/8
*one arm curl* 30/8, 25/10, 25/10....90 RI

*DB Kickbacks* 10/8, 7.5/10, 7.5/8...RI

I tried the cables and I couldn't do it right, didn't know how you meant to do the overhand either????

*Hercules curls* 30/12 + 20/10, 30/8 + 20/5, 30/6 + 20/4....90 RI

Last two exercises weren't superset.

The one arm press, one arm curl and hercules curls were the ONLY thing that made that a decent workout. 

WTF do I have more muscle but am weaker than ever


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

nat wanted to see the pics, I don't care if they're posted or not, I'd rather not.

that link doesn't go anywhere.

why would I have to drop water 4 months from now? will I not be lean enough?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apparently some brazilian man who wants to marry w/ me and kiss my muscles


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> WTF do I have more muscle but am weaker than ever



Geez...do you ever need an ass kicking! 

Not a bad W/O.....it's not about strength...and so much of your 'Waekness"  is "in your head"......be calm w.that...know that i am right....lease:

The grip was simply to only two ways you could hold a "handle", palm up, or palm down...I wanted 1/2 of each!

Still the focus of the W/O was SS....and you did well for the most part!

Calm the fuck down....learn, absorb, teach....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> nat wanted to see the pics, I don't care if they're posted or not, I'd rather not.
> 
> that link doesn't go anywhere.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Then PM her and one other person who is begging me...LOL

You wull be lean in 14 weeks...not 4 months....but a person can be lean and "smooth"........or lean and toned/scuplted...you choose 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> apparently some brazilian man who wants to marry w/ me and kiss my muscles



E-mail?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes it is about strength, it doesn't look right when someone w/ arms like mine is curling 15 fucking pounds, lol....it certainly doesn't make me feel good.

I hate working arms


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Lift the fucking couch......I have told you!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a story about that too.......in a minute


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah...I want to be lean & smooth.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

K....I'm starving...going to make food...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I have a story about that too.......in a minute



One of the largest/most cut  guys we had in town years ago.....use to come to the gym...and never curl more that a 25....he'd lift about 1/2 of what you'd think he could.......but he got pumped to high heaven, veins, striations, big muscle bellies. the works....

....his form....PERFECT...his Contractions..... PERFECT...his appearance ...PREFECT


Get the point?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I want to be lean & smooth.



If you don't drop water...you will be! 

DP

l8r


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

yes, I get the point but I still don't ike it


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Will I be lean enough to not drop water?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Will I be lean enough to not drop water?



Leah.....I don't know how good you'll be (consistency wise)....I don't know what kind of physique you want on stage.....from what I have seen...it's the package...and the packages includes enough muscular detail.....not model smoothness....symetry, proportion...etc....just like mini BB's


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I wore shorts for the first time today in a while...I don't like the off season BB look....my legs are huge.

I know I have to go slow to preserve LBM....but I want it now, I hate slow anything, especially cutting.


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> apparently some brazilian man who wants to marry w/ me and kiss my muscles



LMFAO!!! Don't post pics on my account. Just send them to me


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Geez...do you ever need an ass kicking!
> 
> DP



 Actually, what she needs is an ass _kissing_ not an ass kicking! According to her true love anyway!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Also...I feel as if you are not getthg the point of "our" W/O's....you need to go into them with a much more "POSITVE" attitude.  I'm accelerating your progress and you knowledge...saving you a lot of time on your quest.

We are looking past 2 of my favorite Master's (Poliquin/Gironda) and their belief that the body adapts within 3 W/O's and recruits less fiber to perform the same exercise.  We are looking past the fact the w8 "only" likes to do exercise she likes to do.  We are going past the formalities of building a huge base for our pyramid, so that it can be the fucking "Tallest" one on the stage.

We are NOT going to allow you to enter "The Comfort Zone".....and we are NOT going to give into your STUBBORNESS!

You need to rest...you need to visualize these exercises, doing them, feeling them, anticip8ting the muscle, and not aloowing you body to dict8 to your mind.  You must "Become" 

* Your body will do what the mind tells it to do......don't let your body domin8 your mind! *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Actually, what she needs is an ass _kissing_ not an ass kicking! According to her true love anyway!



Don't get me started on what she needs!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

*We are NOT going to allow you to enter "The Comfort Zone".....and we are NOT going to give into your STUBBORNESS!

*

You suck  

I may be going out tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Does that mean I keep my day job? LOL 

Where......to eat what? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Can I have a protein bar? I have it right in my hand


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually...to drink 

Rob's going to montreal, the kids are going to my mom's, and Mel wants me to go out w/ her.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have a protein bar? I have it right in my hand



Sit on it...that is where it will end up anyway...save time! 

No...fuck no...and you're worried about water......fuck..and you just 8...or are you trying to tell me you just 8 a protein bar? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

No...I didn't eat it..............yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually...to drink
> 
> Rob's going to montreal, the kids are going to my mom's, and Mel wants me to go out w/ her.



Is Mel single?

Do that fit into your training/diet?


I think that is the most dangerous thing a married woman can do!  JMHO


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I didn't eat it..............yet?



Don't...get rid of those things...and not in your mouth.....you're just trying to get a reation out of me........


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

OMG! lol...I'm not going to do anything  I won't even get drunk.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! lol...I'm not going to do anything  I won't even get drunk.



Right....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm just joking, I wasn't going to eat it...I was entering it into fitday for rob.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm just joking, I wasn't going to eat it...I was entering it into fitday for rob.



Right.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRr............cranky!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRr............cranky!



Right...yes, YOU R! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I think that is the most dangerous thing a married woman can do!  JMHO
> 
> ...




Don't worry....Rob has already reminded me that all of his friends, students, and co-workers know what I look like and will report back to him, because they're all a bunch of drunken brawlers who'll be there anyway, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

If smoke filled bars, expensive drinks, carb laiden beer, and getting 'Hit on" do it for you.....have a good time....you will be "Hit on" :*:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Will you please not worry? I'm not going to misbehave 

What's :*:???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

:*: exaspir8tion

"others will Misbehave for you"

I'm just voicing my personal feelings about bars....sorry......I see nothing good in them, I know why as a man I went to them........don't let it bother you.......if you have Rob's blessing....please have a good time


Family movie time.......Shanghai Noon...Jackie Chan....bck in 90 to 1290...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Ok....SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

SY2


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Seriously...if you knew how many people rob knew there, you wouldn't worry....And I am not worried about being hit on....all rob's friends bounce there or drink there...if I have a problem I'll have many people to choke them out


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't worry....Rob has already reminded me that all of his friends, students, and co-workers know what I look like and will report back to him, because they're all a bunch of drunken brawlers who'll be there anyway, lol



The place will be crawling with spies, seriously. I will get to work on Monday and I just know people will be coming up to me saying they saw my wife at the bar without me. They will wonder where I was, and then they will report on her actions. I have eyes everywhere!

Then I will go to the dojo and some of my students will mention seing her there, and will give me a second report! If both reports match everything will be fine.

I only worry that she will get drunk and start brawling! She has a history when she was younger of getting mouthy when drunk and starting fights. I've actually had to pull her off people before.

w8lifter; BEHAVE YOURSELF!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> I only worry that she will get drunk and start brawling! She has a history when she was younger of getting mouthy when drunk and starting fights. I've actually had to pull her off people before.
> 
> w8lifter; BEHAVE YOURSELF!!




Yeah...when I was a kid....I'm not like that now   And I said I'm not getting drunk! Geez...you two have no faith.

AND....I said "might be" ...I don't even know if I'm going....GGGGRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I have to write a program for my 10 am client and her consultation sheet is in her file at the gym....how the fuq can I do that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to write a program for my 10 am client and her consultation sheet is in her file at the gym....how the fuq can I do that?





Uhhh......Memory? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh that eh?  I wish, lol.

I only remember that she had no clue what she was doing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Perfect...that says everything....Newbie routine........"Fat Loss...Circuit Training"    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah....but I wish I could remember what she was doing before ...I can check when I get to work and make adjustments on the fly 

I'm tired......again....can I use stimulants yet? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

What part of which lecture did you miss? 

NO!

....reread......LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I know......but it would be easier to not be so tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Did you get the message about REST?

Maybe that would work better than Stimulants?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm resting tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

...did I say I was tired?  lol

I think I'm going to go, I have an early client


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

Leah........

Can you drink more while you're resting tomorrow?

.....How many clients do you have now?  Are you the busiest?  Is it turning out like I said?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes...I will drink more tomorrow...I'm home all day except for the morning :nocar: 

I'm not the busiest, no....things have picked up though. Still nothing like they told us it would be like though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

I will be here in the morning, back by 1:30 YT...we can write if you want! 

Let's take that shit out about Part 2 though  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Let's take that shit out about Part 2 though
> ...



 alright!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

GNA  :thankyou: for worrying, and yelling at me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 24, 2003)

K    GN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

K....rob wants the puter....GN


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And I said I'm not getting drunk! Geez...you two have no faith.
> 
> AND....I said "might be" ...I don't even know if I'm going....GGGGRRRRR



I have faith in YOU, just not the hundreds of guys at the bar!

I think you should go, it would be fun for you and give you something to do. Please go. Use your judgement and have fun.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Bad stupid, very stupid dream


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I have faith in YOU, just not the hundreds of guys at the bar!
> 
> I think you should go, it would be fun for you and give you something to do. Please go. Use your judgement and have fun.



Thanks ....I don't know though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok.....I don't want to go to work at ten, lol


----------



## tigress (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bad stupid, very stupid dream



Bummer. I had some of those too, was up at 4.30.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bad stupid, very stupid dream



GML 


Did your cat go psychotic, chase a walwrus into your backyard and have sex w/it? 

What?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Um...no, but that would be just as stupid 

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

So are you gonna tell?  

I was trying to cheer you btw....lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm not in a bad mood  ....except that I have to go to work in a few minutes and don't want to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

You said 10....so I got up early to hang w/you! 


DP

I was just thinking about....

Tell me a story.......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok....I *know* that I need to cut coffee out of my daily routine....I know this. It's just a stupid habit....I am going to work on doing that.....slowly 

My meals were good yesterday...just too lazy to post. Although I seem to only hit my 40P in meal 1.

*water today* 1 litre


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah....that was funny and.........cute

It is ten, but I gotta go early to review her file  .......thanks  you didn't need to, you should've slept in


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey.....so funny....I was just thinking about coffee....about how some days...it doesn't even taste gr8...and how we'd both be better off w/o it!

Caffeine has to be removed slowly....

Leah......I'm tired...so tired....but I'm in  a "Good mood too"...try saying it that way,,,instead of "not being in a bad mood." LOL ;p


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

That 'word' weakens me.........


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

K 

Ok...I'm in a good mood


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

What? Uterus?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

:thanks:  :w8:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

:anytime:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

lmfao......dorkus!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm still pumped from yesterday......I was pumped all evening......when I have a BIG W/O like that...food pumps me...my lats were/are bouncing of my tris, LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Awesome 


(I kinda don't wanna rest today......but I will)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

K!  SYS 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Awesome
> 
> 
> (I kinda don't wanna rest today......but I will)



Thank you!  So important...you "grow/repair" when you rest! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok...so I think I'm _finally_ adjusting to this 5 meal thing...thank god! Going from 6 meals every 2.5-3 hours to 5 meals every 3.5-4 hrs SUCKED! I can't believe how hungry I was! It's just now getting normal and manageable :finally:

EEEEWWW...so i take out my asparagus from the freezer and there was a long black hair frozen in between the spears.

 I am not going back to work till MONDAY! LOL

I am bored...I think I'll clean my house now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.75 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO
1 omega egg   lol
5 strawberries

*Meal 2* 12 pm

7 egg whites
3 yolks
1 apple
1 cup asparagus w/ 1 tsp buttah

*water* = 3 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok...change of plans .....snowstorm...robs not going to Montreal, so we're going out together......*sigh* I was hoping to have an empty house so I could CLEAN it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Good watah.......

Cute little Omega egg...LMAO 

...and Clean around Rob as he lays there...LOL 

SoP has an all night party to go to...so maybe I'll take Mrs. Pain out for dinner.....Movies suck ass this week....so we'll be home early, we have a rental anyway.....

But where to take her.......I don't want seafood or Chinese....maybe Thai


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Speaking of Snow......We're in the middle of Winter...and I had to use my car A/C today.....freakin Warm here... the Ski resort and Tourism shuts down if it last much longer! :boobah:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Leah...can you read this and tell me what it says...LOL 


http://www.mercola.com/2003/jan/25/truman_book.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't wanna hear how warm it is there 

Water is good...'cept that now I'm having coffee, lol.

She should like that


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah...can you read this and tell me what it says...LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.mercola.com/2003/jan/25/truman_book.htm




Fuck that shit...I was gonna ask you the other day if you could UN-teach me to cry  ....I read the first paragraph, does that count? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm reading oxygen....I so want that little hip thingy


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

My house is not getting cleaned!

I wanted rearrange my furniture...and paint it, lol.

Do you realize I have not painted anything in my house in months? ....I'm sure my family appreciates that


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

OMG....4 litres....  :sad:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck that shit...I was gonna ask you the other day if you could UN-teach me to cry  ....I read the first paragraph, does that count? lol



I can't read it! LOL   Don't know why? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm reading oxygen....I so want that little hip thingy



Show me...I don't read Oxygen ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My house is not getting cleaned!
> 
> I wanted rearrange my furniture...and paint it, lol.
> ...



LMAO! 

Fuckin' NAP! 

I'm at 3 L plus coffee....but you're 2 hours ahead...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

How can I show you? 

K...so neither of us reads it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Deal! :handshake:

Is the "thingy" on the net? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I know! That's why I said :sad:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Um...I don't know...I can look...it's only on the IFBB pros...not the fitness models


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

How's you day going, we are doing some more taxes in a minute......have go deal with the stores vacuum.....and some BS...be in and out!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Well...I'm not getting anything done, lol.

I'm actually searching for an appropriate article on insulin and syndrome X for a client of mine....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you have the one I posted....I have it saved as a document....brb? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

No


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Crap....it's on the work puter...but I just found something I was looking for:

Conversion of T4 to T3 and Reverse-T3: A Summary


The thyroid gland secretes mostly T4 and very little T3. Most of the T3 that drives cell metabolism is produced by action of the enzyme named 5'-deiodinase, which converts T4 to T3. (We pronounce the "5'-" as "five-prime.") Without this conversion of T4 to T3, cells have too little T3 to maintain normal metabolism; metabolism then slows down. T3, therefore, is the metabolically active thyroid hormone. For the most part, T4 is metabolically inactive. T4 "drives" metabolism only after the deiodinase enzyme converts it to T3. 

Another enzyme called 5-deiodinase continually converts some T4 to reverse-T3. Reverse-T3 does not stimulate metabolism. It is produced as a way to help clear some T4 from the body. 

Under normal conditions, cells continually convert about 40% of T4 to T3. They convert about 60% of T4 to reverse-T3. Hour-by-hour, conversion of T4 continues with slight shifts in the percentage of T4 converted to T3 and reverse-T3. Under normal conditions, the body eliminates reverse-T3 rapidly. Other enzymes quickly convert reverse-T3 to T2 and T2 to T1, and the body eliminates these molecules within roughly 24-hours. (The process of deiodination in the body is a bit more complicated than I can explain in this short summary.) The point is that the process of deiodination is dynamic and constantly changing, depending on the body's needs. 

Under certain conditions, the conversion of T4 to T3 decreases, and more reverse T3 is produced from T4. Three of these conditions are food deprivation (as during fasting or starvation), illness (such as liver disease), and stresses that increase the blood level of the stress hormone called cortisol. We assume that reduced conversion of T4 to T3 under such conditions slows metabolism and aids survival. 

Thus, during fasting, disease, or stress, the conversion of T4 to reverse-T3 increases. At these times, conversion of T4 to T3 decreases about 50%, and conversion of T4 to reverse-T3 increases about 50%. Under normal, non-stressful conditions, different enzymes convert some T4 to T3 and some to reverse-T3. The same is true during fasting, illness, or stress; only the percentages change--less T4 is converted to T3 and more is converted to reverse-T3.

The reduced T3 level that occurs during illness, fasting, or stress slows the metabolism of many tissues. Because of the slowed metabolism, the body does not eliminate reverse-T3 as rapidly as usual. The slowed elimination from the body allows the reverse-T3 level in the blood to increase considerably.

In addition, during stressful experiences such as surgery and combat, the amount of the stress hormone cortisol increases. The increase inhibits conversion of T4 to T3; conversion of T4 to reverse-T3 increases. The same inhibition occurs when a patient has Cushing's syndrome, a disease in which the adrenal glands produce too much cortisol. Inhibition also occurs when a patient begins taking cortisol as a medication such as prednisone. However, whether the increased circulating cortisol occurs from stress, Cushing's syndrome, or taking prednisone, the inhibition of T4 to T3 conversion is temporary. It seldom lasts for more than one-to-three weeks, even if the circulating cortisol level continues to be high. Studies have documented that the inhibition is temporary. 

A popular belief nowadays (proposed by Dr. Dennis Wilson) has not been proven to be true, and much scientific evidence tips the scales in the "false" direction with regard to this idea. The belief is that the process involving impaired T4 to T3 conversion--with increases in reverse-T3--becomes stuck. The "stuck" conversion is supposed to cause chronic low T3 levels and chronically slowed metabolism. Some have speculated that the elevated reverse-T3 is the culprit, continually blocking the conversion of T4 to T3 as a competitive substrate for the 5???-deiodinase enzyme. However, this belief is contradicted by studies of the dynamics of T4 to T3 conversion and T4 to reverse-T3 conversion. Laboratory studies have shown that when factors such as increased cortisol levels cause a decrease in T4 to T3 conversion and an increase in T4 to reverse-T3 conversion, the shift in the percentages of T3 and reverse-T3 produced is only temporary
--------------------------------

Notice the important words, fasting, stress, combat, CORTISOL!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ooooooooook....I'll read that in a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Got it..brb


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

READ THIS, IT WILL HELP YOU, YOUR PARENTS, FRIENDS, EVEN THOSE STUBORN PEOPLE THAT YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN THINGS TOO:

_______________________________________

Syndrome X - The Prediabetic Epidemic
by Jack Challem Nutrition Science News March 2001; Vol. 6 No. 3

The person with a ³fat tire² carries an unmistakable clue to his health
right around the waist: He either has or is at serious risk of developing
Syndrome X. The condition isn¹t a household word quite yet, but it¹s
getting there. An estimated 60 to 70 million Americans
four people adult-onset diabetes and coronary artery disease.

The good news is that, like many other health problems, Syndrome X can be
prevented and reversed through a combination of diet, supplementation, and
moderate physical activity.

The term Syndrome X was coined in 1988 by a Stanford University
endocrinologist, although the cluster of signs and symptoms that distinguish
it had previously been referred to as metabolic syndrome or
insulin-resistance syndrome. Originally, Syndrome X was defined by four
characteristics: (1) abdominal obesity; (2) elevated levels of
triglycerides and low levels of high-density of lipoproteins (HDL, or the
³good² cholesterol); (3) hypertension; and (4) insulin resistance. Insulin
resistance, the hallmark of adult-onset diabetes, also lies at the core of
Syndrome X. This hormone imbalance alters blood-fat ratios, raises blood
pressure, and increases fat storage.

In the past 13 years, several other signs and symptoms have been associated
with Syndrome X: low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol oxidized by free
radicals, low levels of antioxidant vitamins, elevated C-reactive protein
(C-RP, a marker of inflammation),1 low dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) levels,
high cortisol levels, and sometimes androgen-dependent baldness.2 The
current definition of Syndrome X is used flexibly in that some experts refer
to a combination of just two or more of the characteristics as Syndrome X.

By itself, each characteristic of Syndrome X increases the risk of diabetes
and coronary artery disease. A combination of characteristics, such as
abdominal obesity and hypertension, further increases the risk of these
conditions. Furthermore, diabetics carry an increased risk of
cardiovascular disease.3

To assess your clients¹ risk of developing Syndrome X, pose the following
key questions. Each yes answer suggests the possibility of glucose
intolerance, insulin resistance, or diabetes. The more of them, the greater
the risk.
? Do you have or are you developing a pot belly?
? Do you crave carbohydrates, or eat a lot of pasta, pizza, bread, or
cereal?
? Do you have a fasting glucose level greater than 100 mg/dL?
? Do you take medications to lower blood sugar, reduce weight, lower
blood pressure, or improve glucose sensitivity?

The Glucose/Insulin Seesaw
If elevated insulin levels are the most direct cause of Syndrome X, the
obvious questions is: What causes such a rise in insulin levels?

Although researchers are investigating genetic predispositions to insulin
resistance and Syndrome X, the major influence appears to be dietary. For
example, Native Americans and Hawaiians have a relatively high risk of
developing insulin resistance and diabetes. However, these conditions did
not occur within those cultures until they started eating foods rich in
refined sugars and carbohydrates. In contrast, people of European descent
may often take longer to develop insulin resistance, Syndrome X, and
diabetes, but they are by no means invulnerable to it: A recent study in
Diabetes Care found that the incidence of diabetes in the United States grew
by 33 percent during the 1990s, and the incidence of diabetes among people
in their 30s grew by 70 percent.4 Such enormous increases in the rate of
occurrence of any disease had been previously unheard of in medicine, making
it epidemic in proportions.

To understand the role of diet in the genesis of insulin resistance and
Syndrome X, it is essential to understand the evolution of diet. Our genes
evolved in tandem with our diet, with certain nutrients turning on or off
our genes and providing the body¹s biochemical building blocks. From 55
million to 2.5 million years ago, most of our primate ancestors ate a
high-plant diet with small amounts of meat. This diverse array of plant
foods were uncultivated, and many resembled today¹s kale or rose hips.
During the last major ice age, from 2.5 million to 10,000 years ago, meat
and fat played a much more significant role in the diet. Therefore, humans¹
evolutionary heritage is based on people gathering and hunting their foods,
a mix of vegetables, and low-fat animal protein saturated fat, and higher in omega-3 fatty acids.

About 10,000 years ago, humans began developing agriculture and, in
particular, cultivating grains. However, human teeth are not designed to
properly chew grains. To be consumed and digested, grains have to be
crushed, a process that immediately refines them and makes large amounts of
carbohydrates available for digestion.

During the past 50 years, dietary changes have accelerated, pushing us even
further from our evolutionary baseline diet. Refined carbohydratesbreads, cereals, and breakfast bars breaded and fried, merging refined grains with refined and often oxidized
oils. People did not consume pressed oils until relatively recently. In
addition, many foods also contain large amounts of varying forms of sugar,
along with partially hydrogenated oils (vegetable oils processed to have
some of the characteristics of saturated fats). These foods, even with
fortification, contain relatively few micronutrients such as vitamins,
minerals, carotenoids, and flavonoids.

Such a diet wreaks havoc on glucose and insulin levels. For example,
refined sugars and carbohydrates rapidly boost glucose levels. To reduce
high glucose levels (and to prevent kidney damage), the pancreas then
secretes large amounts of insulin, which helps transport glucose into cells
where it is burned for energy (chiefly in muscle cells) or stored as
glycogen (in the liver) or fat (in adipose cells).

Over time, elevated insulin levels overwhelm a finite number of insulin cell
receptors. As a consequence, these cells become ³resistant² (or
insensitive) to insulin, and blood levels of glucose and insulin
increasenumbers of cell-damaging free radicals, which appear to cause or exacerbate
many of the complications of diabetes such as eye and nerve diseases, and
also increase antioxidant requirements.5

A Modern Stone-Age Diet
An ³anti-X² diet proteins and non-starchy vegetables. The guiding dietary principles are
straightforward and easy for your at-risk clients to put into practice.
Among these principles are:
? Avoid refined carbohydrates such as white breads, pizzas, pastas,
cereals, candy or food bars, and sweet bakery products. Instead, emphasize
low-starch fresh vegetables, such as broccoli, cauliflower, and mixed-green
salads.
? Eat some heart-healthy protein at each meal. Such protein sources
include bison, chicken, fish, and turkey. They can judge the portion size
by what fills them comfortably. For between-meal snacks, eat some nuts.
? Eat fresh, natural foods. Fresh foods should be selected over
canned, boxed, or frozen.
? Limit intake of carbohydrate-rich foods. Even whole-grain breads
are high in carbohydrates compared to vegetables.
? Avoid soft drinks and juices because they are sources of
concentrated sugars. Avoid alcohol because it stresses the liver, an organ
crucial to blood-sugar control.
? Avoid the omega-6 fatty acids found in soy, safflower, and corn
oils; these oils are highly-refined products, and the omega-6 fatty acids
drain the body¹s vitamin E stores. Foods fried in these oils increase the
oxidation of LDL. Extra virgin olive oil is the only cooking oil your
customers need.
? Avoid foods containing trans-fatty acids and partially hydrogenated
oils, which are found in many packaged foods such as margarine, salad
dressings, and baked goods. Trans-fatty acids and partially hydrogenated
oils are refined food products that are known to increase the risk of heart
disease.6
? Increase consumption of omega-3 fatty acids, found in salmon and
mackerel, or take omega-3 fish oil supplements. These fats have
anti-inflammatory properties and reduce the risk of heart disease.7

In practice, these anti-X dietary principles are easy to follow because of
the simplicity of meal preparation. For example, breakfast might consist of
scrambled eggs with spinach. Lunch at a restaurant might be a turkey burger
minus the bun and broccoli substituted for fries. For dinner, have
customers try baked chicken (pull back the skin and sprinkle on Italian
seasoning) with steamed vegetables. A healthy beverage is sparkling mineral
water with a slice of lemon or lime.

Can such a diet be adapted to vegetarians. It is possible, though not easy.
Legumes are relatively high in carbohydrates, and a recent study found that
canned baked beans were almost as bad as jelly beans in triggering intense
glucose and insulin responses, though this likely resulted from the large
amount of sugar in canned baked beans.8 If a vegetarian develops Syndrome
X, it is a sign that he, too should adjust his diet. Any diet that makes a
person sicker instead of healthier is the wrong diet.

Supplements to Regulate Glucose and Insulin
Several dietary supplements play key roles in fine-tuning the body¹s ability
to deal with excess glucose and insulin. Supranormal dosages are often
required to offset damage caused by a history of eating refined foods.
These supplements are safe, particularly when compared with
glucose-sensitizing medications. (There is no single medication for
treating Syndrome X, and a combination of drugs for this purpose poses
serious side effects.) As these supplements improve glucose control and
insulin function, medication requirements will likely decrease.

Alpha Lipoic Acid, a sulfur-containing fatty acid found in spinach and
animal protein, has been prescribed for years in Germany to treat diabetic
nerve disease. Only recently have researchers understood its antioxidant
actions quench free radicals responsible for many diabetic complications.
It also lowers glucose levels function.9
Supplement tips: German physicians recommend 600 mg of alpha-lipoic acid
daily to treat diabetic complications. For general use as an antioxidant,
50-100 mg/day is ideal. To help correct insulin resistance and Syndrome X,
200-400 mg/day may be required.10

Vitamin E has been used by physicians since the 1940s to help prevent and
reverse heart disease. During the past five years, medical acceptance of
vitamin E supplements has grown substantially. A British study of 2,000
subjects with carefully diagnosed heart disease found that people taking
400-800 IU natural vitamin E daily for an average of 18 months had a 77
percent lower prevalence of heart attacks, compared with people taking
placebos.11
Supplement tips: Recent studies have shown that natural vitamin E
(identified as ³d-alpha² on the label) raises blood levels of the vitamin
twice as high as the synthetic form (indicated by ³dl-alpha²).12 An ideal
dose may be 400 IU daily.

Vitamin C and glucose are similar chemically, and researchers have long
believed the two compounds compete with each other. Increasing vitamin C
intake seems to edge out of some of the glucose or improve its disposal,
perhaps by encouraging cells to burn more of it. Some research has found
that 2,000 mg/day vitamin C daily lowers both glucose and glycosylated
hemoglobin levels, the latter a standard marker of diabetic control.13
Supplement tips: Vitamin C is easily absorbed, and a combination of the
vitamin with some type of flavonoid (e.g., pine bark extract, grape seed
extract, or citrus bioflavonoids) may enhance the benefits of vitamin C in
preventing insulin resistance.14 A daily dosage of 1,000-2,000 mg/day
vitamin C may be helpful, along with 25-500 mg/day of flavonoids.

Chromium plays a key role in enhancing insulin function, which leads to more
efficient glucose metabolism. In a study of Chinese adult-onset diabetics,
200 mcg chromium picolinate daily led to improvements in fasting glucose and
postprandial insulin levels after four months. However, subjects taking
1,000 mcg daily also had ³spectacular² decreases in glucose and insulin
levels to near-normals levels.15
Supplement tips: It¹s often difficult to discern which chromium supplement
is best. However, more research has been published on chromium picolinate
than on other common supplemental forms of the nutrient. A daily dosage
between 500-1,000 mcg should help reduce blood-sugar levels.

Silymarin is an antioxidant extract of the herb milk thistle (Silybum
marianum). It has been shown to reduce all of the major indicators of
diabetes, including blood sugar, insulin, glycosuria, and glycosylated
hemoglobin.16 Researchers achieved these results with 800 mg daily of a
standardized silymarin extract given for one year. The benefits appeared
consistently after about 60 days, and all diabetic signs improved further
over the course of a year. However, lower doses are probably sufficient in
combination with other supplements.
Supplement tips: With other supplements, 200-400 mg/day of a standardized
extract of silymarin should help maintain normal glucose levels.

Take the Extra Step
Eating foods that normalize glucose and insulin function and taking
supplements that fine-tune metabolism are crucial steps in preventing and
reversing Syndrome X. However, taking a third step
physical activity
glucose. Several studies show that simply going for a daily walk improves
glucose and insulin function. Walking and many other physical activities,
such as dancing, can be fun as well as therapeutic.

The major risk factor for Syndrome X visually. A blood-pressure cuff can identify hypertension, a second
characteristic of Syndrome X. Another major clue is the medications a
person takes, such as those that lower blood pressure, reduce cholesterol,
or lower blood sugar. Yet none of these mediations actually addresses the
underlying cause of Syndrome X. Only a revamped diet, supplements, and
moderate physical activity can prevent and reverse Syndrome X.

References
1. Festa A, et al. Chronic subclinical inflammation as part of the
insulin resistance syndrome. The Insulin Resistance Atherosclerosis Study
(IRAS). Circulation 2000;102:42-7.
2. Matilainen V, et al. Early androgenic alopecia as a marker of insulin
resistance. Lancet 2000;356:1165-6.
3. Vidt DG. Good news for the older patient with diabetes: added
cardiovascular risk reduction. Curr Hypertens Rep 1999 Oct;1(5):379-80.
4. Mokdad AH, et al. Diabetes trends in the U.S.: 1990-1998. Diabetes
Care 2000;23:1278-83.
5. Mohanty P, et al. Glucose challenge stimulates reactive oxygen
species (ROS) generated by leucocytes. J Clin Eondocrinol Metab
2000;85:2970-3.
6. Ascherio A, Willet WC. Health effects of trans fatty acids. Am J
Clin Nutr 1997;66(suppl):1006S-10S.
7. Oomen CM, et al. Fish consumption and coronary heart disease
mortality in Finland, Italy, and the Netherlands. Am J Epidemiology
2000:151:999-1006.
8. Holt SH, et al. An insulin index of foods: the insulin demand
generated by 1000+kJ portions of common foods. Am J Clin Nutr
1997-66:1264-76.
9. Jacob S, et al. The radical scavenger a-lipoic acid enhances insulin
sensitivity in patients with NIDDM: a placebo-controlled trials. Presented
at Oxidants and Antioxidants in Biology, Santa Barbara, Calif., 1997 Feb
26-Mar 1.

DP


Mrs. Pain is killing me!  Lost important tax stuff......btw...we got the lost check replaced...LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Will that work?...I actually have permission from the editor to reprint that...LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks  



Hip thingy..........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

WTF...Why is he wearing a bra? :gross:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> DP
> 
> ...



Awesome! ......the replacing thing, not the killing thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

P.S.  I don't get it, the hip thingy? 


back in a few LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

lmfao!....Just to clarify...I don't want anything but the hip thingy...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> P.S.  I don't get it, the hip thingy?
> 
> 
> back in a few LOL




I want that muscle! (oblique) I don't have it....I WANT IT!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

We have to talk about abs and core exercises.....I had a new better direction for you......I'm concerned about torso thickness...and still want to get you your obliques and  more...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok ....let's talk 

I don't want to be thick ....but I want noticeable obliques like that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Gonna have to w8.......

Gist is NO CORE, careful aerobics......less w8ed side movements.....lots of seated twists! 

More l8er

bbs

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah...we'll have to talk about that ....cause it's totally opposite of what I think


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Is what you think, working?  (I have seen the pics)  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Well...I've never worked obliques before now...so that question is irrelevant since I wasn't doing anything. 

Just a sec...I wanna find a pic so I can explain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

I/we have been working them for months (I was the one who suggested several of the movements the added twists and w8  when you told me whatyou wanted)......get real...we are losing your wasitline...and it's not fat!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

why do you get offended so easily...would you let me explain. I know we've been working them for months...TOGETHER...before that I wasn't...that's my point...I've been doing what you've been telling me.

http://www.sportfit.com/sportfitglossary/abs_obliques.html

K...I thought that a twisting motion would be used for external obliques, and lateral flexion would be used for internal obliques? Yes?....no?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

I get offended because you pull out a statement like you have no memory or recollection 

The question isn't which exercise "develops" them..... before now we wanted to "bring up" the thickness and density of the group...and you did so with w8ed movements .........the question now is how to achieve maximum "Sharpness", decrease the thickness a tiny bit.....and not compromise the taper at the waistline AT ALL! 

So what I'm saying is......traditionally things that thicken.......such as aerobics w/kicking leg lifting  movements....CORE...and w8ed movements...are now OUT!

Seated twists  

5-10% forward lean.....100 X 2 sets
15-20% backward lean  Or decline bench    50  X 2 sets

ALL OTHER MOVEMENTS .....upper or lower rectus only....no twist..:trustme: 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh...and you can't totally isol8 the internal from the external......same way with the rectus.....


When we bring in your Serratus....we will polish the obliques!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Okay...so what about lateral flexion....is that out? I can't believe no w8, lol....I don't even see any oblique yet  

So does that mean no w8ed rectus work either?


So when working rectus...no twisting.

But I add a specfic twisting exercise w/ no w8 for high reps? How do ya do a twisting movement w/ a forward lean?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah...I knew that, just like you can't totally isolate "upper/lower pecs"  LOL

OMG...5 litres...I'm not used to it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I have to go take the kids to my moms .....sorry, not too excited, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Okay...so what about lateral flexion....is that out? I can't believe no w8, lol....I don't even see any oblique yet  

*They are there! *

So does that mean no w8ed rectus work either?

* We will continue with w8 there*


So when working rectus...no twisting.

* Yes, we are going to stay to just one isolation exercise for the obliques*

But I add a specfic twisting exercise w/ no w8 for high reps? How do ya do a twisting movement w/ a forward lean? 

* Would rather you did not....we are target training with high reps....seated twists use very little rectus other than stabilization, however, the decline may be to much..

You sit on the edge of a bench....head never moves, eyes forward. lean and twist*

Seems like you're listening 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I knew that, just like you can't totally isolate "upper/lower pecs"  LOL
> 
> OMG...5 litres...I'm not used to it.



Funny....not isol8 but target, like I can make an ass sore from leg work....and now you know how too....LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> But I add a specfic twisting exercise w/ no w8 for high reps? How do ya do a twisting movement w/ a forward lean?
> ...


*


I'm confused by that part since you said in your earlier post to do twisting  

I don't get it so I'll just do what you say till I figure out what you mean, lol  *


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Funny....not isol8 but target, like I can make an ass sore from leg work....and now you know how too....LOL
> 
> DP




....and I've had two people come up to me in the gym...one male, one female and complained about their sore ass after I trained them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....and I've had two people come up to me in the gym...one male, one female and complained about their sore ass after I trained them



I showed a couple more today...it's so funny! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm confused by that part since you said in your earlier post to do twisting
> 
> I don't get it so I'll just do what you say till I figure out what you mean, lol



WOW.....smart answer......they're called "stick" or broomstick seated twists......a lot of people warm up their torso this way....we had a recent post on it.....maybe Freeman.....we said to to push/push...from side to side to side....not pull/pull...and the head str8 stuff! 


If you think some more and don't get it, we do stick pictures! LOL


Going out to fix the store vacuum and get Thai......when do you guys leave?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

SYS 

Have a gr8 time! 

Alcohol tonight? 

Will check in l8ter periodically 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Okay you little twit (  ) ....I know what and how to do a twist....I was talking about this:

First you posted:



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Seated twists
> 
> 5-10% forward lean.....100 X 2 sets
> ...



Then I said



> But I add a specfic twisting exercise w/ no w8 for high reps? How do ya do a twisting movement w/ a forward lean?



to which you responded w/:



> Would rather you did not....we are target training with high reps....seated twists use very little rectus other than stabilization, however, the decline may be to much..



So first you tell to twist, then you tell me not to twist, hence my confusion  



We're leaving around 9...so I gotta get ready....major snow storm here...I don't even want to go out. 

SYL ...and if I miss ya...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

OMG....I DO have them!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....I DO have them!



What Shoes?  Or Thingy's by Pain 

(probably because of the water, LOL   )


Listen Twitette...aka ...Ms. Ambiguous........don't call me a "Little Twit" 

You left out one key word that made me believe you didn't understand me and that you were going to add a "twist" into some other exercise......the word was SEATED....LOL  


Thai was killer.....so full! :yum:

Hope you had a good time......I'll be around , if not  GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

rob's drunk 

I was good  I had about two sips of a vodka cranberry and half a gin and tonic....oh and a sip of a suspect regular ginger ale.....water the rest of the night....did have a sucky quesadilla though.

rob's really drunk 

Wish I had thai, lol....I'm starving


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok....I amend that...I'm eating a protein bar right now LOL....better than a bunch of beer and mixes isn't it?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh,...and I meant the thingy's by Pain


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> rob's drunk
> 
> I was good  I had about two sips of a vodka cranberry and half a gin and tonic....oh and a sip of a suspect regular ginger ale.....water the rest of the night....did have a sucky quesadilla though.
> ...



You don't know what the hell you're talking about! I suggest you don't accuse those who've imbibed, unless you're not a teetoller yourself!L


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You don't know what the hell you're talking about! I suggest you don't accuse those who've imbibed, unless you're not a teetoller yourself!L




Yeah...see! ........DRUNK! you fuqqing liquor pig  



OMG...I am soooo glad I didn't drink or eat really bad....ok...protein bar was bad, but I could have done so much worse, especially if drunk, lol.....I would have so regretted it


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG! I can not believe the amt of snow that we got last night!!!  I think rob's gonna have to clear the roof off before it caves in, lol.  ...And it's still fuqqing snowing!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay then...I've been up for a whole 20 minutes and I'm bored!  ....I'm gonna work on my workout  Today is chest, abs and cardio.

I'll leave abs for you cause I'm still not sure


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

*Chest*


K....was thinking about the dominatrix but still don't think I'm ready for that, lol

Flat BB Press....haven't done those in months, hate them, so if you wanna axe it it's okay w/ me  .....or seated flat Hammer press?  4 sets

Hammer Incline 4 sets

Machine flyes SS w/ Swiss ball flyes 3 sets

DB Pullover 3 sets

Middle Cable Flyes....drop sets till we puke 3 sets


*abs*

K...I'll do rectus, lol.

MB double crunch w/ DB in feet, 3 sets
Knee ups off bench, DB in feet. 3 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

K...now I'm all pumped...got a little female competitor motivation I want it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

GML 

I'm Sleep drunk.....lol

...and I had a little last night too 

Gald you have/had thingy's....LOL


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...now I'm all pumped...got a little female competitor motivation I want it!



Somebody hit on Rob? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! I can not believe the amt of snow that we got last night!!!  I think rob's gonna have to clear the roof off before it caves in, lol.  ...And it's still fuqqing snowing!



Send some here....we need it badly! 


DP

...getting to  your W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

LMAO...no ...I was looking at female competitors pics 

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Funny you should say that......I recently saw some women....I'll see if I can find the one I thought stood out later......nothing spectacular.....but very achievable...........


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I like to look at female competitors...cause it's motivates me, it's the only reason I buy Oxygen.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
*Chest*


K....was thinking about the dominatrix but still don't think I'm ready for that, lol

*Shoulder may not let you*

Flat BB Press....haven't done those in months, hate them, so if you wanna axe it it's okay w/ me  .....or seated flat Hammer press?  4 sets


*Axed....for parallel grip DB presses, flat or low incline, 5 sets, all 4 bells (the w8 part) touch, deep stretch*

Hammer Incline 4 sets

*Decline DB flyes* SS w/ Swiss ball flyes 3 sets

DB Pullover 3 sets

Middle Cable Flyes....drop sets till we puke 3 sets

* better is one set, as many reps as possibe.........135,8, but only open 1/3 of the way on the 5 count.......close again and repeat for 8..that is one rep....go for (use a w8 for)  8-12 reps *

Mel is going to think you stay up late thinking of ways to torture her, LOL



*abs*

K...I'll do rectus, lol.

MB double crunch w/ DB in feet, 3 sets
Knee ups off bench, DB in feet. 3 sets 
*Seated stick twist (not a w8ed stick) 100 X 3, only a tiny forward lean......head facing forward is most Imp*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Remember 1 and 1/2 flyes on the ball...those would be good too, LOL ain


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Thank You....I'm so glad you're MOTV8ED for then moment. lol...can we make it stick.....or do I just goo find pictures when you're faultering 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

K..DB press on ball?

I hate declines

So just one drop set of cable flyes w/ a slow eccentric?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Thank You....I'm so glad you're MOTIV8ED for the moment. lol...can we make it stick.....or do I just go find pictures when you're faultering
> 
> 
> DP



Yes....Pictures help a lot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Recent Beverly women....

No legs but..... Here is a record of my progress: 
Beginning Weight: 136#    Body Fat: 25.6% 

By December 2001: 
I lost 5.6% fat (now at 20% Body fat) and gained 8 # lean mass 
With so much loss in body fat and gains in lean muscle, my strength DOUBLED in many areas. 


By Feb. 2002: 
I continued to lose body fat in all the "right" places: Mid-section, legs, and buttocks. 
Surpassed my initial goals (to reduce my bodyfat by 50% while retaining my lean muscle mass.) 
Achieved my tightest condition ever at 12% body fat! To date I'd lost 17 lbs. of fat! With increased lean muscle! 


March 2002: 
Bodyfat was at 10.8% 
At 40 years of age I had lost a total of 20 lbs. fat and I achieved the best condition of my life!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K..DB press on ball?
> 
> I hate declines
> ...



Not exactly, its a close/open part way/close....you can add a "hold" as in TUT in there too if you want......

Yes 1 set will kill!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Do I get a new meal plan soon?   Although I just got adjusted to this one so I'm not fuqqing starving all the time!  And I didn't do a carb up this week...forget why...I think I had too many carbs one day or something so I skipped it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

here...she likes Power Bars....LOL






March 97
14.4% BF
115 lbs. 

 June 97-
9.5% BF
110 lbs. 


9.5% my a&*

You're so far ahead of the other pics there, when cut, this one too  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do I get a new meal plan soon?   Although I just got adjusted to this one so I'm not fuqqing starving all the time!  And I didn't do a carb up this week...forget why...I think I had too many carbs one day or something so I skipped it.



Yes...starts tomorrow...(only because you freaked and I felt sorry for you....I told you you would adapt to this one, Freakette  )


Except....you have to go find it......it's back a few pages......LMAO! LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

110 seems so small to me now, lol!

My BF is certainly not as low as hers!

Shawn (rob's friend) thought I was nuts last night when I told him I'm cutting now for May, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

back in 5 minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh great!...did you colour it?   Ya gotta colour everything that's important or it's lost forever, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 110 seems so small to me now, lol!
> 
> My BF is certainly not as low as hers!
> ...



Well he's wrong.....most cuts are 12-14 weeks.......and we've just had 4 weeks of w8sted Stubborness that don't count.......plus we want to be 2 weeks early and hold it. 

However.......we made the decision that FAME was less important and holding LBM was more important...has that changed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh great!...did you colour it?   Ya gotta colour everything that's important or it's lost forever, lol.



You said you were gonna colour it!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Nope...I still wanna be totally stress free for FAME ....I'm treating it like a photo shoot...something to prepare for but not get super cut over.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Maybe I did colour it then  ...I think you're right...we should have certain colours for certain things


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

You're such as ass kicker....I should have to re-read my journal once a week or something, lol  :thanks:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm right again......I love it 

I was just thinking.....

1)  you have responded SO WELL to Volume and Intensity  (I remember that battle, lol)  I am so proud of you..... 

2) You love to dish out the PAIN as well as get it.......more Pride 

3)  Might as well do 1 and 1/2 Swiss Ball Flyes  SS with lighter decline DB's.......LOL

FYI  We use the words SS loosely.....normally that means opposing mucsle groups.......like the Bi/tri W/O you just did


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm right again......I love it
> 
> *STFU *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope...I still wanna be totally stress free for FAME ....I'm treating it like a photo shoot...something to prepare for but not get super cut over.



Deal! 

But that still means CONSISTENCY and NO CHEATING!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

K...no cheating


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

FYI again

Sounds like Radio Pain......

That shoulder W/O was so brutal.....you should try it at 2 sets each Triset.......

I was so sliced and diced yesterday during arms.......and woke up today with more shoulder definition than usual........who say one W/O can't make a difference ? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

K...I will try it...on a day I have time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I will try it...on a day I have time



It only took 3 people 48 minutes, at 45 sets....follow the leader, first one to finish spots.....Mel won't have time to Yap...


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Are we gonna write today?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

She won't move her ass that fast!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I think _you_ need your ass kicked today!

Ok...we'll write, but first I have to shower, then clean my house while I have no children in it!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

still trying to find that meal plan, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

btw...I can still feel my last calf workout....Ouch!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

K...I'll eat and eat and eat....J/K

Two more pics....*too big IMO ...and not all ....&*^%, we won't go near this, just to show the extreme...not the EXTREME*














> "My secret? Stay dedicated to your training and diet....



Her bodypart split is as follows: 

Tuesday: Chest and Biceps 
Wednesday: Legs 
Friday: Shoulders and Triceps 
Sunday: Back  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> still trying to find that meal plan, lol




Good...cause I'm claiming Metal...err mMental Fog! 

Is that W/O ok?  And the Syndrome X stuff?

Did you read the Reverse T-3 article.....that actual post got praise from TCD.....my jaw dropped... ;p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

what's her stats?....she doesn't look too big to me? Maybe just a little but she looks good.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

W/O is good...SX was good...sent already...haven't read the T3 stuff yet, sorry...forgot about it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what's her stats?....she doesn't look too big to me? Maybe just a little but she looks good.






> Kim began her Beverly diet at 130 lbs, 16 weeks out from the show......
> 
> 
> 
> Kim has been training with weights for 22 years and began lifting because she wanted to "look like a bodybuilder." It cannot be argued that she has no doubt accomplished her goal. Although she displays beautifully the symmetry, muscularity, and balance of a bodybuilder, she has an extensive powerlifting background as well. This explains the thick, dense muscle tissue that copiously covers every inch of her 108 lb frame. Her best squat, she says, was 505 lbs in the gym / 451 ¾ in competition, and her best deadlift was 380 lbs. No small feat for a woman of such small stature!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Found it! (coloured pink just to bug you  )


When we go 6 meals......I'd like to see 2/w flax. 2/CO, 1 cream, 1 w/olive or walnut, etc NO NUTS! 

Thinking about 1/28-2/1 starting (THAT IS A WEEK AWAY PLUS!

4 meals at 35 P 15 C 12F
2 meals at 30 P 05 C 15 F


200 P 70 C 78 F 1782 calories, no C/Us

3 cardio...2 HIIT, 1 T

What do you think? 



So about the CO ....that has to be a mix in certain meals...so maybe give me a specific amt to take per day and I'll work it in somewhere...cause we don't want it as the only fat source in a meal right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> There could be only two overall victors that evening, however, and perhaps the biggest on stage that night- pound-for-pound- came in the form of a 4'11" dynamo carrying enough muscle on her petite frame to make most men jealous, including me. Her name is Kimberly Sommers


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

That's 108???!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Found it! (coloured pink just to bug you  )
> 
> 
> ...



I alread answered that question....

How far back was it! LMAO 

YES PINK BUGS THE SHIT OUT OF ME...as does that "word"... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

See....now _that's_ motivation!!! Does she have a leg shot?

K...I need to get in the shower  SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

pg 48 at 40 posts per page, lol.


cute...BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's 108???!!!!



Cut from 130 at 4'11" ....Somebody wasn't listening during the bulk! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See....now _that's_ motivation!!! Does she have a leg shot?
> 
> K...I need to get in the shower  SYS



I think Rob and I may differ with you........maybe in a few years.....what you see are tremendous dues having been paid! Obviously someone who doesn't use that word...or argue with her coach!  

only other pic......










> Kim began her Beverly diet at 130 lbs, 16 weeks out from the show. Under the watchful eye of her husband, Matt and generous advice from Beverly, she said she ate a lot of egg whites, grapefruit, chicken, turkey, and sweet potatoes, with her "key vegetable" being green beans because they were easy to prepare. She intimated to me that at times the diet was rather "painful," though she endured the "roller coaster ride" to come into this show in phenomenal condition.




DP


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Here is my opinion of "Too Much Cardio"  JMHO
















> Training, Cardio, Diet
> 
> 4:00am - arise, fix a cup of coffee and have my quiet time to read something inspirational.
> Then it's off to the gym. I keep my workouts to an hour or less in duration.
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think Rob and I may differ with you........maybe in a few years.....what you see are tremendous dues having been paid!
> 
> 
> DP



Of course you do, but what do _you_ mean?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, that's nuts


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Didn't see the pics at first....that's fuqqing gross!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_




Stop poking me there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I think that may be too much muscle for your frame......and not the look that Rob likes.... getting near the edge of  what many think is pleasing..........(tastes vary...and we really don't want to relive this conflict)

I'm saying...too thick, too dense for some competitive arenas..

They second part of the statement.....after saying that we may think that is too much muscle (Rob and I), was that that kind of physique takes a while to develop, nothing more! 


DP

p.s  I am less judgemental.....I know that that "look" is temporary...and even 2 weeks before, and 2 weeks after...she looked  softer and different (I mean, see Ann's (Mrs. BR) one week out versus contest day)......don't read too much into this


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...I never said *I* wanted that much muscle....just said it wasn't too much...I think she looked great!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

BTW....your legs are better than all of these women's!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I never said *I* wanted that much muscle....just said it wasn't too much...I think she looked great!



I hear you....I think Rita has my all time favorite physique!  ......(hmmm...next to yours of course LOL )

DP

Fuqqing capped delts rule BTW!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

My legs are too big right now


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Of course, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My legs are too big right now



Stop sitting...stand at the puter...LOL

Not for long, not for long.....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

When is your W/O?  I need to shower and clean up now 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm probably going around 2...mel's wussing out, fuqqing drunks. I'm here but cleaning so up and down.

Didn't I say she was too big when you first showed her to me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

6 meals......I'd like to see 2/w flax. 2/CO, 1 cream, 1 w/olive or walnut, etc 

*NO NUTS! NO BARS!*

Starting 1/27

4 meals at 35 P 15 C 12F
2 meals at 30 P 05 C 15 F


200 P 70 C 78 F 1782 calories, no C/Us

3 cardio...2 HIIT, 1 T

What do you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what's her stats?....she doesn't look too big to me? Maybe just a little but she looks good.



No...you said this LOL  


DP

Train W/Rob?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Let's write when you get back and after you have eaten? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah right...rob's got a hangover, lol....I can train alone...It will be nice for a change 

That no nuts thing starts tomorrow eh?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

What a fucking mess my house is....:disgusting:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah right...rob's got a hangover, lol....I can train alone...It will be nice for a change
> 
> That no nuts thing starts tomorrow eh?  lol



No...that means ....


NO FUCKIN' NUTS! 









and.........













NO FUCKIN' BARS! 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What a fucking mess my house is....:disgusting:



FUQ, I know......


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Check this out.......

http://ironmagazineforums.com/printthread.php?threadid=13899

if it works...it was weird

WATER?????


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

It'd only print the first page.

too late on the nuts  lol

water is about 2 litres.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Program starts tomorrow...and that doesn't mean "FINISH" all of your nuts today! 

Keep Drinking! 


BTW...didnt you tell me once that Rob never gets drunk...maybe has a beer to two? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Lmfao...I wasn't doing that    

Yeah...I know..usually I'm the one drinking and he has one or two...I just didn't feel like drinking for some reason....and we kept going from bar to bar, so he'd drink his beer really fast before we left, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Lmfao...I wasn't doing that



I know how your brain works.....you were thinking..."I'd better get rid of these little fuckers.... "

So small, but so many...LOL....the way Rob feels about Poptarts

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

K....SYS 

Have a gr8 W/O 

Kick Ass! 

DP

( *thinking about you reading your journal*, LOL )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I think rob may be lost in the snow...he hasn't come in in quite a bit, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Reading my journal is actually fun! 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think rob may be lost in the snow...he hasn't come in in quite a bit, lol



Send the cat out w/Brandy...


DP

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My legs are too big right now



Oh, I don't know. i think you look awesome right now. I agree with Dp though in that you don't want to get too close to the edge from awesome (sexy) to freaky (gross), you know what i mean? 

I think you pull it off well, much better than alot of women. probably because you have such a nice looking face.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh, I don't know. i think you look awesome right now. I agree with DP though in that you don't want to get too close to the edge from awesome (sexy) to freaky (gross), you know what i mean?
> 
> I think you pull it off well, much better than alot of women. probably because you have such a nice looking face.


  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh, I don't know. i think you look awesome right now. I agree with Dp though in that you don't want to get too close to the edge from awesome (sexy) to freaky (gross), you know what i mean?
> 
> I think you pull it off well, much better than alot of women. probably because you have such a nice looking face.



   

I definitely don't wanna get any bigger...although balancing out my physique is definitely a goal


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG...I'm tired  ...and hungry 

doing my W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

OK.....now here is too muscular...this just came up as I voted for the site 

The the fact that she wanted USA'a this year suggest something that I will not go into...

See her Journal....lol

But....the site has some good ideas, partcularily if you try to right click a picture....it is copyright protected.......a good idea for your site 


http://www.heathersweb.com/


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

*NG DB Press* 25/8, 25/8, 30/8, 30/8, 35/6...120 RI

First two sets were low incline, last two flat

*Hammer incline press, w8 per side* 45/6, 40/8, 35/10....120 RI

*Flat ball 1 1/2 flyes* 17.5/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/6...0 RI
*Decline Fly* 15/8, 15/6, 15/5

I wasn't sure if you wanted the 1/4 at the top or bottom so I did top and did 1/2's.

The decline hurt my shoulder.

*DB Pullover* 30/15, 30/12, 30/10....I could do more w8 but this also hurt my shoulder

*Middle Cable Fly* 40/5 + 30/5 + 20/6 + 10/10



*Double crunch* 10lb in hands, 5 lbs in feet.....15, 12, 12...60 sec Ri

*Knee ups* 5 lbs in feet .....15 x 3

*Seated Twist on Ball* 100 x 3

Are ya sure no w8..even a little? I could do those forever.


25 minutes HIIT on elliptical

*need ephedrine*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah see...a woman that big can't ever have an off season, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I like her B&W's though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
*NG DB Press* 25/8, 25/8, 30/8, 30/8, 35/6...120 RI

First two sets were low incline, last two flat



*Hammer incline press, w8 per side* 45/6, 40/8, 35/10....120 RI



*Flat ball 1 1/2 flyes* 17.5/8, 17.5/6, 17.5/6...0 RI
*Decline Fly* 15/8, 15/6, 15/5

I wasn't sure if you wanted the 1/4 at the top or bottom so I did top and did 1/2's.

The decline hurt my shoulder.

* yes, TOP....sorry..why I said light  *

*DB Pullover* 30/15, 30/12, 30/10....I could do more w8 but this also hurt my shoulder

* We will concentr8 more on Standing Str8 arm pulldowns on Back Day  *

*Middle Cable Fly* 40/5 + 30/5 + 20/6 + 10/10

* with the Tempo? *



*Double crunch* 10lb in hands, 5 lbs in feet.....15, 12, 12...60 sec Ri

*Knee ups* 5 lbs in feet .....15 x 3

*Seated Twist on Ball* 100 x 3

Are ya sure no w8..even a little? I could do those forever.

* Concentrate on push/push....shorter movement.....next time we try a slight rearward bend *


25 minutes HIIT on elliptical

*need ephedrine*  

*has ephedrine*


VERY NICE W/O! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like her B&W's though



She has very good leg/ab development too! And Thingy's 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Is a tease! lol

I was doing them right 

and yes...w/ the tempo


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

LMAO @ the journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO @ the journal



I know.....is it just women?  Or Life?  Don't Answer 

Moi...a tease?  How many Detours bars does Rob need? 


...and btw...I looked thru the March 2003 Oxygen at the market....all glitz........Do you need anything from Laurie Vanniman?  (I'm connected)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

_Rob_ will need as many as possible 

You're connected eh? How 'bout on her next shoot she whips out my pic and insists he shoot w/ me ASAP lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, 4 bars won't go far......

Her fiance....now her husband Chris (assuming they are still together...I don't follow things much...I have know him for years, he introduced me to her)....used to work for Jarrow Formula's....now works at MRM.......I can connect you and her if you want?

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/photogallery/p/6809.jsp

some stats to motiv8 you.......

http://www.arnoldclassic.com/fitness_international_2002.asp?c=lvaniman


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm kind of afraid that ....Rob won't 'Hide" them well enough, and they may ruin your cut.....lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

No it's okay  Thanks though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm kind of afraid that ....Rob won't 'Hide" them well enough, and they may ruin your cut.....lol
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Damn....I don't feel like writing yet......can we w8 till the last possible moment? 

What's the evening look like? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

rob's at the dojo right now...but may be home in a bit cause no one has showed yet. And the kids are busy playing...so I'm free to write whenever you are.

Let's not agree to write any more articles K? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Do you think my legs are bigger than those fitness competitors? susie curry is so small!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay...nope! LOL....just the way they stand


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd have to look......

Why do you want to "Bounce Around too?" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Crap....I agreee to no more....just lost that...LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

bounce around?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...fitness competitor 

you know...talent, gymastics, dance. etc

as in Routine? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Suzie Curry is a bad example......too skinny  

Yes....you domin8 her scrawny legs 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

No, I don't wanna do fitness....but I am looking at figure at the arnold classic


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura Mak has great legs though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I gave you too much entetainment obviously..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...you're pretty entertaining


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Write later?  I need to do a few things 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

K.....SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

*Meal 1* 9:30

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 egg
1/2 tbsp CO
5 strawberries

*Meal 2* 12:30

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
apple
handful or a bit more of cashews

*Meal 3* PWO 5 pm

5 oz chicken
3 cups mixed veggies
newmans
handful of nuts...last of them 

*water = * 4 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

OK  ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

I was "right" about the nuts huh?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was "right" about the nuts huh?
> 
> DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I wish ya could wear a thong on stage....I look so much better in one, lol.

K...I need to pick a suit...I need a flashy/sexy suit for FAME and a posing suit for musclemania...colours too  Not yellow or pink!

http://www.jagware-posingsuits.com/


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I want this t shirt LOL

http://www.flirtcatalog.com/html/tops.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wish ya could wear a thong on stage....I look so much better in one, lol.
> 
> K...I need to pick a suit...I need a flashy/sexy suit for FAME and a posing suit for musclemania...colours too  Not yellow or pink!
> ...



I guess you really are motiv8ed today....perhaps you should reread  your Journal 

DP

OK...I'm on it...anything to avoid writing...LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want this t shirt LOL
> 
> http://www.flirtcatalog.com/html/tops.html



Boys and Girls LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

lmao! Yep 

I love that flirt site...anything there that would be good for FAME?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

http://www.flirtcatalog.com/html/gowns_p_6.html

Ooooh...I like A on this page!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I wish ya could wear a thong on stage....I look so much better in one, lol.
> 
> K...I need to pick a suit...I need a flashy/sexy suit for FAME and a posing suit for musclemania...colours too  Not yellow or pink!
> ...



Second down on the left

V-front/back...Swoop top






......Black or Navy...BTW.....I get Jagware wholesale..posing suits only if Europa.com has em...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

K...I need to pick a suit...I need a flashy/sexy suit for FAME 

Define better? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok...but on what page? posing, fitness...etc?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.flirtcatalog.com/html/gowns_p_6.html
> 
> Ooooh...I like A on this page!



I do too.....(A on any page).......but don't you have to be "Long Waisted" for it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

define better? eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...but on what page? posing, fitness...etc?




Posing Suits.....sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I do too.....(A on any page).......but don't you have to be "Long Waisted" for it?
> 
> DP




I dunno....do ya?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> define better? eh?



What you need for FAME...Dorkette! 

DP

We're not gonna write..are we?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...k...that's the one I liked too.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

lol

K....for FAMe it can be a little more sexy and individual than a boring posing suit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

The Supermarket had these big ass Red and Yellow peppers on sale 2 for 1$, so I bought one of each.....

Just sauteed an onion, the peppers, brocoli, a zuchinni and a carrot (I know)...in CO with a touch of sesame oil, crushed red pepper, and a liitle salt to taste......and diced in my chicken.....OH YES! :yum:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Mmmm...yummy....that's a good price too 

I confess to nibbling on carrots yesterday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...k...that's the one I liked too.



Your ass has to cooper8.......LOL

...or it will be French cut....hopefully not Brazilian or American 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

My ass will co operate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmmm...yummy....that's a good price too
> 
> I confess to nibbling on carrots yesterday



You need to confess to ALL ??? 

Yes..they were/are huge too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lol
> 
> K....for FAMe it can be a little more sexy and individual than a boring posing suit



But still a posing suit?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok...It was just a couple mini carrots, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> But still a posing suit?




Nope


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno....do ya?



5'7" or taller IMO...but I do like it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope



Then what?

I've seen the pics.....it's a swinsuit/posing suit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

NO MORE CARROTS AS A SNACK!  

w8ing for confessions to start *rolling* in *not a foot tapper*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't think so...I think I could pull it off 

Yes...a swimsuit...but not posing suit.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I have no more confessions


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Like the 2 piece swim wear at jagware


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

OK...at Jagware....two piece

Rio Bottom, tri top...ass thingy again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have no more confessions



Agent mmafiter...is that true???? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...I like the rhinstone thing....I don't like any of them at jagware though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

lmfao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Please.....not shoes next....do you want to write or not? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao!



So are you truely done confessing? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't want to write? 

No shoes


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

You know I can't say no to you right now..........  

Prince PM'd me about the article....I told him I had time on Fri/Sat/Sun...and we would do it if you co operated! :Shit:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

*whine*....ok *pout*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes, LOL



K.......our agent in the field, dedic8ed to bringing  us the unbi*assed* truth, living on Poptarts and Protein bars, having to clear massive amounts of snow, suffering outrageous bursts of emotions and hormones.........will have the last say....LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *whine*....ok *pout*



So...I come back in an hour and we write?  Or do/start it now...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

lmfao! That's not funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao! That's not funny!



HUH?

You are a Gemini....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

If we're gonna write, let's do it now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If we're gonna write, let's do it now



Fuck.......

going.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> HUH?
> 
> You are a Gemini....



You say that like it's a bad thing  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

Think about there being "Two of You"  mg:

That's not funny, but it is! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

There is two of me!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There is two of me!



FUQ I know!....


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

you guys know who sell the cereal that is high in protein and fiber and about 3-4 grams of carbs?? ive seen it online somewhere, but you know any stores that carries it?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

What's the name of it?   It would most likely be at a supp store? or health food store?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

sounds like keto-crisps


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

ya keto! i looked in high health, GNC, wildoats and couldnt find it!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

if i ever find it, can i eat it; even though its not on you'r shopping list???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

you can buy it at lifeservices.com and no you can't eat it, lol. Eat oats instead.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

OG...please use your journal k?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG what a mess...LOL


GNL  

Workout in the morning?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok...Back 

GN Andrew


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Burner 

*One* coffee this morning 

...and a new meal plan


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *One* coffee this morning




Rob said he's scared


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

GML  

About the coffee or the new meal plan? 

Fucking cat DIES, screaming from 3:20 to 4:20 AM...just walked on me after I finally fell back asleep! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

BW = 120 today BTW.

...or maybe if I had a digital scale it'd say 120.5


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

About the coffee.

LMFAO! ....rob just threw our cat outta the bedroom, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

GML 

Or maybe it will say 118-119 EOM like I predicted? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> About the coffee.
> 
> LMFAO! ....rob just threw our cat outta the bedroom, lol.



Little Fuckers die! 

I think it was all about heat too....we turned the heaters down an extra 2-3 degrees last night.......the little asshole has fur, WTF?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Hopefully! 

In your breakdown of oils...I didn't see newmans...I can't have any of that? I don't count (as in fitday) anything in my salads btw.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

LMAO...that's really funny!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

GML 

What do you mean you don't count it?  (the greens no..the dressing has always counted)......no Newman's.......

Use the other fats in you massive veggie meals......

No...it's funny in a way......I took away your cream (well most of it) and then WARLORD and I have serious discussion about dairy in a cut (He gets advice from Coutler, Arntz and the guys advising them....)

Then I change your fats...and finally read the article the Nigeepoo posted...in the Flax Oil thread...it had some interesting and negative comments on nut's......olive oils, alcohol, aspirin.......and went on to mention some PUFA's were not the best..like Safflower and soy oils.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I think it's too early to cut newmans.....I'm 4 months out????

I mean...I never have, ever....counted the fat I use on my salad...I measure flax/olive oil and usually use a tbsp...don't ever measure newmans....I've never added that into fitday...sometimes I take into consideration in my meal as a fat source....usually I do, but only half way sorta....but I never  add it to my numbers.

I've said that before too....just reminding you I guess.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I have to get in the shower....BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

GML  4th  time, just reminding you I guess


No, I always thought you counted it.........

I'm sorry......but,  not only am I experimenting w/you.......you whined too much about being fat, looking like shit, and wanting more results  sooner....LOL 

I'm/we're trying to have a positive effect on thyroid production with the CO and other fats.......please give this a few weeks....we can  always add it back in.......just not relive 3 weeks of keeping it and not getting optimal results......

You have 13 weeks and 5 days BTW 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm sorry....GMA 

Ok 

BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

I beat ADD again!  :whataretheodds?:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

ADD has nothing to do w/ my arguementative stubborness


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

K...back workout 

(back is so much more fun than chest  )


WG Pullups

Hammer Row

One arm DB row

Straight arm Pulldown

One arm Cable Rows

????


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 27, 2003)

do you guys work? (have a job)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes  Why do you ask?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ADD has nothing to do w/ my arguementative stubborness



I didn't vote for you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

vote where?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


K...back workout 

(back is so much more fun than chest  )

* Not 4 me!*


WG Pullups

* TG uses a belt and a 45 pond plate, WARLORD a 110 DB, lol*

Hammer Row

*K! *

One arm DB row

* Let's try this looking the opposite dirrection as the arm you are using.....Power K does 85, TG 90*

Straight arm Pulldown

* Shoulder width, slight forward lean, strong contraction against thighs*

One arm Cable Rows

* Let's SS this again the way you liked, high cable/low cable crouched or seated one arm cable row, (we do these on a ball sometimes, NOT that you are doing anymore core  )

???? *


DProud


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> vote where?



Jackass Poll!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Hammer High or Low? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I never SS high cable w/ low cable....I SS one arm pulldown w/ one arm cable. And it was on a bench w/ the cable right in front of me. So you want me to SS a standing cable row w/ a seated?

P.S. ...I don't care what TG does


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

w/ hammer...I start out w/ low pronated for one set (it's my weakest point), then go to NG...sometimes do high pronated, but not often cause it hits so high.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I never SS high cable w/ low cable....I SS one arm pulldown w/ one arm cable. And it was on a bench w/ the cable right in front of me. So you want me to SS a standing cable row w/ a seated?
> 
> P.S. ...I don't care what TG does



Same idea  high as in pulldown (we do it on our knees underneath the cable) , low as in row (bench, ball, seated row all work).....you did it once and liked it!  They way you did was/is fine! 

I thought you said you needed motiv8tion from female BB's!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w/ hammer...I start out w/ low pronated for one set (it's my weakest point), then go to NG...sometimes do high pronated, but not often cause it hits so high.



So high huh?

Which today......???

If you go high......I wanted you to put your hands above the handles.......on the frame and pull...

If low...raise the seat to it's highest setting...trust me  :-

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Not that motivation!

I don't care...I'll do whatever one you want me to. There's nothing higher than the handles though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30 am

1 coffee
1 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp coconut oil
1 egg white

*Meal 2* 11 am

4 oz ground beef
3 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 GF
2 cups mixed veggies w/ Flax/ACV/....and olives 

*Meal 3* 3 pm[/b]

4 oz chicken
1/2 apple 
6 fish oil caps
2 cups mixed veggies w/ Flax/ACV/....and olives 

*Meal 4* 7:30 pm

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1.5 oz ground beef
1/2 apple

*Meal 5* 9 pm

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
celery

*Total Water* = 5 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not that motivation!
> 
> I don't care...I'll do whatever one you want me to. There's nothing higher than the handles though




The metal rectangular frame....


I have to go

SYS 

Have a gr8 W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

There is no frame above the handles 

You too! SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

See...that's why I don't count my salad fats...cause I make a huge salad in the morning w/ the dressing then I just have some of it at each meal.

I also add chopped olives once in a while and never count them either......and never count salsa either, which I have w/ eggs all the time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See...that's why I don't count my salad fats...cause I make a huge salad in the morning w/ the dressing then I just have some of it at each meal.
> 
> I also add chopped olives once in a while and never count them either......and never count salsa either, which I have w/ eggs all the time




Ya know.........I had 1 less yolk today, and no coffee, so 2T less cream......that's minus 15 F and 135 calories  (making it up in protein BTW)......you need to count the fat.....I don't care about the rest..........

Your next plan is going to be very  fat specific....some meals at 5 F....so get use to it now please? 

---------------------

As for the Hammer Machine...they make about 3-4 models of high pulldown, some handle deriv8tions too.  the point was to .......grab the frame were the handles attach...it allows a stronger and sometimes wider contraction. 

There is a second trick...one that will work well for you being vertically impared.......some Hammer's allow for you
to use the single hande attachments  (from the cable crossover), looped on the machine handles...for a different and better contraction too! 

DPossibilities


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Get over the frame thing ok...there's no fucking frame, lol 

If I change the way I count things now it's going to fuck everything up. My calories will be a lot lower than you expect.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

K....so I thought I left my shoes at the gym...and when I got there I couldn't find them, so I had to workout in my hiking boots...does that count as added w8 for the pullups? 


*WG Pullups* 8, 7, 6 120 RI

*Hammer Row, w8 per side* LPG - 45/10, NG - 55/8, 65/7...120 RI

*DB Row* 35/8 x 2, 35/10....120 RI

*Str8 arm pulldown* 60/10, 70/10, 80/8....120 RI

*standing High cable one arm row* 40/10, 40/10, 45/10....0 RI
*Seated one arm cable row* 45/5, 40/6, 35/10....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

And why in god's name would I have 5g of fat in a meal????? I totally don't like that at all!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Now I'm used to five meals and I'm fucking up the times for today


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *WG Pullups* 8, 7, 6 120 RI



I remember when you couldn't do ONE pullup! Now you're pounding out sets of them!

*dabs tear at corner of eye*

My baby's all grown up now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now I'm used to five meals and I'm fucking up the times for today




Does she fucking "complain" about everything? 

It was just weeks of begging to "do" 6 meals...you get 6 meals and you fuck it up LOL 

Look at it this way...you're body wasn't expecting 6...and we surprised it........so if I/we give you a L/F meal or meals, sometime in the future...GUESS WHAT.....you're body was expecting FAT....and we're gonna fool it repeatedly  

Gr8 W/O.......

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Does she fucking "complain" about everything?
> 
> DP



The short answer is YES!

Of course, she's gonna complain about this post as well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

I bet! 

OK...hyterical 1/2 hour....Dr. J and TG just had a "leg off" in the store(we measured to see who's was bigger) As Dr. J is trying to cut down to Bantam w8...Yes, you heard right....153 today...show is 3/22 and he must be 142 or under...LOL

Needless to say....TG almost beat him...LOL 

Dr. J came in at 20.5" flexed.......TG at 20" , it was so freaking funny  
(had made the joke during the leg W/O that his legs were "Already" at Bantam w8  )

I have the rest of her measurements if you want them.......Lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

That sounds like fun! LOL 

I'm only gonna get 5 meals today....it's seven forty and I'm only eating meal 4....although I'm starving so much I could probably eat meal 5 in an hr


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I remember when you couldn't do ONE pullup! Now you're pounding out sets of them!
> 
> *dabs tear at corner of eye*
> ...




That's fuqqing hilarious! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Does she fucking "complain" about everything?
> 
> DP



You suck....... 



> _*Originally posted by mmafiter*_
> The short answer is YES!
> 
> Of course, she's gonna complain about this post as well.



.....and you suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You suck.......
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty Liberal w/those today aren't you?  So what else is new? 



BTW...what does your thigh measure? 

..and do you want the rest of TG'? 


DP

OT

Your meals and water look Gr8


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

where do you want me to measure?

I'm at five litres right now...I might actually hit 6!

What do you want me to do w/ my meals today? I can try to fit 6 in  Or I can manipulate the late meal so I'm getting a bit more fat and protein??? I've followed the first 4 meals as per the new plan, so if I only get 5 in, my numbers will be too low w/o manipulating the last meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Upper thigh, right at the top, is 22 3/4, Mid thigh is 21 and right above the knee is 17 3/4.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Biggest part LOL 

Water is so good, you will look sharp tomorrow! 

Your choice........first day is kind of a transition.........if you're gonna scrunch 2 meals in before bed....make one a shake!  I'm very impressed....do you like this plan? :yay:


DP

TG's waist, hips, Bi's, and Chest?  BW = 122.5


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok...gimme her stats 


K....I'll see how hungry I am :yeahright: lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Upper thigh, right at the top, is 22 3/4, Mid thigh is 21 and right above the knee is 17 3/4.



Define upper?

Flexed...the Ham/Quad should be biggest about 6-8 inches below were your femur connects to your pelvis...somewhere betwqeen "Top" and "Mid"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Right at the crotch 

K yeah....that's where I did the 21 inch.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

How do ya take a chest measurement? Do ya get to flare your lats?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

That  is excellent! 

Bi 12.5"  flexed
Waist 26"
Hips 35.5"
Chest...Inhaled but not flexed 36" (after 2 Operations)

Her pants were tight as shit.....Elastic beige, low slung....she said size 2's...but the tag said 24?  (Jeff read it)  My guess is 2/4


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm having a hard time imagining a 22" waist....cuz TG looks like a Muscular SLB, and hers was 26"   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Bi - 12....that's improved 

Waist - 27......:fuck: ....it'll get back to 26 

Hips - 33.5

Chest - 36.....no operations yet LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm having a hard time imagining a 22" waist....cuz TG looks like a Muscular SLB, and hers was 26"
> 
> 
> DP



I've NEVER had a 22 inch waist....where would you get that idea from, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Are your hips really that tiny?  How can you have any kind of an ass....at 33.5" ?  


12" Bi  is good ...you guys are close to the same size...She is probably leaner lol: ) with a little more LBM.......1/2" diff in height  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've NEVER had a 22 inch waist....where would you get that idea from, lol.



Leslie


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

What does a :fuck: smilie look like? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Oh yeah....that was nuts, lol.

Yes...that's the size of my hips...they don't look fucking tiny to me though, lol.  12 " was my goal since forever!!! 

How tall is she?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

????


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> She is probably leaner lol: ) with a little more LBM
> 
> DP




That's it...you're banned from using that smilie!  GGGRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's it...you're banned from using that smilie!  GGGRRRRR



The "flipoff" combo w/the "grin" or the  X 1,000,000,000?




OT....TG is ADHD ...she was a hard gainer.....and stubborn too, so stubborn...we could have saved about 3 years.....no joking


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Did you read what I wrote for cardio yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

Getting food, peeing and going there...sorrry... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

k


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Who the fuq buys iceburg lettuce?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Who the fuq buys iceburg lettuce?!



People! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

Well if "people" paid attention in this house they'd know that I'm not one of those "people" LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

I was wondering......lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm hungry...getting food


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well if "people" paid attention in this house they'd know that I'm not one of those "people" LOL



Listen here Miss "It's all about ME!" I freakin' don't pay attention to every minute detail of your life, ya know.

I "people" paid attention around HERE, they'd see I need a blowjob!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

GGGRRRR.....don't talk to me about what you "need"....Mr. Trifector


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll have to take a shake right before bed cause I'm not hungry right now and my calories are only at 1404 

what a fuck up


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

I am doing legs tomorrow....supposed to be a day off but neither of us wants one yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'll have to take a shake right before bed cause I'm not hungry right now and my calories are only at 1404
> 
> what a fuck up



It will be OK......Only if you want to! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am doing legs tomorrow....supposed to be a day off but neither of us wants one yet.



You can use my W/O. LOL  (you knew that was coming) or we can do one in the morning!  

DP

Hey....I heard you burn more fat at rest LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

That's not what I said...I said the preferred energy source at rest is fat....I didn't say you burn more fat at rest. I also said that you don't burn very many calories at rest. 

legs in the morning I guess...early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 27, 2003)

So I hear what I heard....LOL


GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 27, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

GM ...you're up early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

GML  

Yeah...laid there since 4 something........

Had a bad dream about Vandalism...lol

Legs R Us...Bring it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I had a dream the other day about centipedes  ....and that wasn't the stupid one I complained about either, lol.

K...legs...coming up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Did you ever say what the other one was? 

Interpreted:   'Time to buy Shoes?'  


DP


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

BB back Squat

Single Leg Press

DB Lunges SS w/
DB Sumo Squat

Leg extension SS w/
Leg Curl


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That's funny! lol....and no, I didn't.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BB back Squat
> 
> Single Leg Press
> ...



Are you sure? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's funny! lol....and no, I didn't.



Well.........???


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Um...I can't remember it?

I dunno....am I sure? 

What's wrong w/ it? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

K...gotta shower...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Crap....can't you do that  at 8:15...I'm working here! 

If that is what you want to do........ LOL


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


BB back Squat

* 3 sets up, 3 sets 1 and 1/4 :nocrap: *

Single Leg Press

* 3 sets, then a 100 reps set w/both legs*

DB Lunges SS w/
DB Sumo Squat

* Would rather see my Hamstring triset here, then high rep LE, but if you must do these........do the leg up Smith Lunges again, but 4 sets this time, SS w/the Sumo's or better yet DB SLDL's*

Leg extension SS w/
Leg Curl 

* If advice from above is taken........20, 30, 40, 50 reps on L/E, otherwise 4 sets 0 RI then 60 sec, reps 10-12 *


I thought calves were 2 X a week.....once on Leg day on our Split?????? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

How can you have 0 RI on Extensions???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

That was if you SS and on the first exercise...

It said "otherwise" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Fuck...my meals are gonna be screwed again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck...my meals are gonna be screwed again



NOT ACCEPTABLE-------it's early...FIX IT! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

K...well that's what I wanna do...lunges and sumo's...only w/o the smith


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't fix it...I have clients when I'm supposed to be eating. My 2nd meal is gonna be pushed back an hr.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Shake it Leah, shake it! 

brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...well that's what I wanna do...lunges and sumo's...only w/o the smith



That is fine...I gave you options.... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I won't even have time to shake it, lol.....it's gonna be pushed back and hr....nothing I can do about it....I'll make it up somewhere


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That is fine...I gave you options....
> 
> 
> DP




You know I won't do those reps...I don't know why you insist on giving it to me


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesus fuck...I'm not doing 6 sets of squats....do you think I have 6 hrs to fucking train????  sycho:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

1/4 at the top or bottom of the squat?

That's not challenging...it's just frustrating since there's no way I could do it.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

K...hurry the fuck up I gotta go  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You know I won't do those reps...I don't know why you insist on giving it to me



DO IT!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you tell me where the 1/4 is on the squats Please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Jesus fuck...I'm not doing 6 sets of squats....do you think I have 6 hrs to fucking train????  sycho:



WTF is your Problem? 

"A Champion would........."

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess I'm not one then....squats????????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can you tell me where the 1/4 is on the squats Please?



at the bottom...you go deep, raise 1/4 of the way up, go back down and up,,,that is one rep 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok...thanks...gotta go.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I guess I'm not one then....squats????????



Yes you are....you just wasted 2 sets worth of energy whining and complaining...and being a "CandyAss" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14047


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That's not challenging! It's only dissapointment and frustration!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...thanks...gotta go.



Yeah right...why do I think your gonna "Comfort Zone" out of this????? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's not challenging! It's only dissapointment and frustration!!!!



Because you have THE WRONG TUDE!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Have a Gr8 W/O w8..... 

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG...I can't fucking walk!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok...weee bit of changing around on the meals today.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

*BB Back Squats, 1 1/4* 95/6, 115/6, 115/6, 135/4...180 RI

Last set was just regular squats

*Single Leg Press, w8 per side* 35/8 x 3....120 RI
*double leg press, w8 per side* 35/50

*Single Leg Lunge on Smith, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/12, 30/12, 35/8....0 RI
*Sumo squat w/ DB* 35/12 x 4...120 RI

*Leg Extensions* 90/13 + 75/7, 75/20, 75/11 + 60/9...120 RI

Rest, Pause, Curse 


*Meal 1* 7:30 am

1 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2* 11:45 am

4 oz chicken
apple
no fat source 

*Meal 3* PWO...2:30

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
celery/green pepper

Sooooo......Meal two had no fat source and twice as many carbs as it's supposed to. Meal 3 has no carbs to compensate for meal 2 and 5 g less protein than it's supposed to cause there's nothing else to have 

*Meal 4* 4:30

1/4 cup oats
1.5 srving protein
1 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 5* 7:30

6 egg whites
2 yolks
3 cups mixed veggies w/ ICEBURG LETTUCE  and O&V

*Meal 6*

4 oz steak
2 oz mozzarella
2 tsp flax 

Total:   1773    
Fat: 78  702  40% 
  Sat: 17  152  9% 
  Poly: 21  189  11% 
  Mono: 18  166  10% 
Carbs: 62  218  13% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 203  814  47% 

*water = 4.5 litres*



......and somehow I managed to salvage the day and hit my numbers almost exactly


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

You do know I asked for 100 so that you would give me 50! :sopleased:

Awesome W/O ....the walking thing,  it's over-rated! 


DP


(Leah.....Stupendous


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

That was Back Leg Up on the Smith wasn't it? 

Was Mel in on this? LOL 

(she is so gonna h8 you tomorrow......she doesn't know where the Pain comes from , does she?)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You do know I asked for 100 so that you would give me 50! :sopleased:




I did? No....I didn't, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes...back leg up on the smith.

She actually wanted to superset LE w/ Curls! LMAO...She has no idea how sore she's gonna be tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Meals okay?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Meals okay?




They will work out....I'm just "too" pleased w/you right now to give you shit!  

Just get them back on course...it will be OK.

Just so Mel Blames you...there are enough people cursing me right now....but and I do mean BUT


...the next time a partner wants to "DO More"....PLEASE ACCOMMOD8 THEM! LOL 



DP


OT....ask me l8ter if you need to........but...."Yes you do!"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Fuck! Good! 


Just so you know....Mel thinks you're fucking psycho, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck! Good!
> 
> 
> Just so you know....Mel thinks you're fucking psycho, lol.



LMAO!  

Yeah, but I'm not the one who won't be able to sit down tomorrow!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What? You don't think I let her blame me do ya?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

So she knows I wanted 4 sets......LOL? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

4 sets of what?

I told her you wanted 6 sets of squats!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I have to go back to work and don't want to, lol.

Legs always kick my ass...I just wanted to sleep afterwards


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ya know.........I totally hate carbs split up...15g here, 15g there....it's such a pain in the ass.


P.S. Don't take that as a complaint K? lmao


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Total:   1310    
Fat: 50  449  35% 
  Sat: 6  57  4% 
  Poly: 14  125  10% 
  Mono: 10  90  7% 
Carbs: 61  211  17% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 155  619  48% 


After 5 meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya know.........I totally hate carbs split up...15g here, 15g there....it's such a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't take that as a complaint K? lmao



I did that for you because you were hating  higher carb meals...you could go 25, 5, 25, 5, 10, 0 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 4 sets of what?
> 
> I told her you wanted 6 sets of squats!



OF ASS KILLERS 

6 Sets of Squats is 'Child's Play'  )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL....I know....*sigh*....sorry  I think it's gonna take a couple days to get this meal plan down...the 35 P in the earlier meals is a pain cuz it means I have to cook...and usually don't have time, instead of just opening a can of tuna or whatever.

I'll get it........eventually


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes....I blame everything on you


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ya think I should change my title from bodybuilder to difficult? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....I blame everything on you



Thanks...LOL

Everything? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Is that a trick question? lol

DId you have a good day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya think I should change my title from bodybuilder to difficult? lol



Is this a trick question.......I have some "choice titles' in mind....


start wit "Perfect Angel"

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

BTw.....someone who is competing at FAME is doing THREE hrs of cardio on some days....2 classes + an hr of a machine....she looks great though, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Did you and Mel touch your back knee to the ground? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Funny! lol....I *am* a perfect angel


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

On the split squats? I don't think so? I went so my front leg was paralell to the ground.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTw.....someone who is competing at FAME is doing THREE hrs of cardio on some days....2 classes + an hr of a machine....she looks great though, lol



Check this....from Rob Fagin, NHE 




> I have been training for 6 years. About 3 years ago, I hired a well known trainer from Gold's Gym to train me and put me in the best shape of my life. What I got at the end of it was a broken down body! He had me training 60 minutes of cardio 6 days a week and 4 days of weight training. On 3 of the days I was to do a second session of cardio before bed. He had me eating high protein very low fat (almost no fat) and low carbs (no starchy carbs). I trained hard and ended up going backward. What happened was all my hormones shut down. I stopped menstruating for a year and my thyroid ended up being really slow. I got to the point where I had to stop training. I was so worn-out and my body just shut down. I had to see many doctors to help get my hormones back. After being tired and depressed for over a year over the whole thing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Funny! lol....I *am* a perfect angel



*I know*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That's fucking nuts!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> On the split squats? I don't think so? I went so my front leg was paralell to the ground.



Losers....you're not even doing it right and your asses hurt!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

You say that like you believe it, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

lmao....it's right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's fucking nuts!



She "may" look good now, but not in May!  

Gr8 comment on coffee I think we can use..brb


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Can I have cheese in my next meal? lease: ??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

This was the comment:



> Contrary to popular belief, caffeine does not give you energy - it lends you energy (the same applies to all other stimulant drugs, as well). The energy it lends you, you must pay back. Consequently, if you have more energy in the morning as a result of ingesting caffeine, you will have less energy in the evening.



But Check this:



> Coffee exerts a lipolytic (fat-burning) effect,15,16,17,18 which is why many "fat-burner" supplements contain guarana (a herbal source of caffeine). However, carbohydrate ingestion negates this effect.19 So if you eat a high-carb breakfast with your morning coffee, you won't get the lipolytic effect.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ms. Lazy Ass? lol

Are you gonna help the cutters w/ their tweaks?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah....so no coffee w/ carbs...we knew that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have cheese in my next meal? lease: ??




You decide.......my opiion is that if you had had your meals right until now....you could have had  a small amount (although we really want the dairy out.......)

The way you think..."This day is blown already...what's a little chees? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ms. Lazy Ass? lol
> 
> Are you gonna help the cutters w/ their tweaks?



LMAO........are you gonna let me out of your Journal!?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That's not what I was thinking, lol...seriously...I don't blow the rest of my day for prior fuck ups.

My next meal will be 4 oz steak...a fucking TBSP of flax straight  and it still doesn't bring my numbers where they're supposed to be...I can't down more than a bloody tbsp of flax  that's bad enough.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao....it's right



What's right...back knee touches or we don't count the rep


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> LMAO........are you gonna let me out of your Journal!?




No


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Na-uh  The way that my back leg is on the bench it wouldn't touch anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's not what I was thinking, lol...seriously...I don't blow the rest of my day for prior fuck ups.
> 
> My next meal will be 4 oz steak...a fucking TBSP of flax straight  and it still doesn't bring my numbers where they're supposed to be...I can't down more than a bloody tbsp of flax  that's bad enough.





Have the cheese,  and you know when I can't say no to your cuteness 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Na-uh  The way that my back leg is on the bench it wouldn't touch anyway.



As short as it is? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok...what's w/ the short jokes lately?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...what's w/ the short jokes lately?



It still says BB, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Confession(s).....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

You first ....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice edit...there's more than one? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

NO...your's and mine


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't have anything to confess?  I've already stated how I fuked up my meals....that's it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok....just hoping for equality.....

We got S/F...L/C  .....Peanut Brittle in today......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

lmao!

Was it good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

I only had a little....a few times....

IT WAS/IS FUCKING AWESOME! mg: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ya sending me some? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I want my tummy to look like my avatar.

I'm doing cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Do you want some Candy little girl? 

Sure....well maybe...I don't know.........So many goodies, such  limited space..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Get a bigger box! 

Yes...I want some candy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya sending me some? lol





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want my tummy to look like my avatar.
> 
> I'm doing cardio tomorrow.







> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Get a bigger box!
> 
> Yes...I want some candy





Fucking Gemini...........

You get 3 sessions this week......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I am gonna put difficult under my name


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Who is Psycho? LMAO


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What does a body flow class count as? It's a combination of pilates and yoga......that's not cardio is it?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Not me...I'm a perfect angel


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am gonna put difficult under my name



Naw...try CANDY ASS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Now way...I don't like candy ass, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Meant to tell you....you need a form check on mma on DB flyes...K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now way...I don't like candy ass, lol



It was a 'Candy" joke!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What does a body flow class count as? It's a combination of pilates and yoga......that's not cardio is it?




Well? 



You left my journal :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What does a body flow class count as? It's a combination of pilates and yoga......that's not cardio is it?



Fuck no.......Count it as stretching/recovery/light W/O 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well?
> 
> 
> ...



Not in Spirit!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok good...cause I gotta take a group ex class this week and didn't want it to count as cardio, lol.

I hate classes....but it might be good for my leg? Which is getting worse! 

Did you miss my Q on the cutters or did I miss the answer?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

The answer was about letting me out......Got Nat...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh 

W/ the cheese...I managed to get my numbers almost right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh
> 
> W/ the cheese...I managed to get my numbers almost right



Yeah right?  What'cha have the Flax too 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm going to get food...BRB  ...Don't go anywhere!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm going to get food...BRB  ...Don't go anywhere!



WTF...did you just plan the cheese or eat the cheese?

Told you how you think..lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I asked you if I could have it?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes I had the flax too 

What's STB's thread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Flax or Cheese..Geez 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That link doesn't go anywhere?

Both!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

When I clicked it it said you're not logged in? Now it's gone.

I have no idea what you're talking about.

Oh....I already went there, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

what number again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

What?  Do you have Cheese fog?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't want to write tonight....but I can edit, LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't wanna write either, lol....#2 or #4?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

#4


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

#4....lol...K

I'm not doing saline.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

They looked like silicone or natural, very pliable looking..even natural.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

You make me laugh


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh....no


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

What did you eat now?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I've already updated...back a couple pages, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

And that was my opinion....was just talking size and shape.....what do you think? 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh....no





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What did you eat now?
> 
> DP



I was making a joke...but you're kind of "Slow" tonight  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep...might be too big, lol...hard to tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Just right...trust me......not that it matters anyway 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

It only matters when I'm cut, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Your split had/has claves w/legs btw? 

We were going to 2 X a week? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG....K....just got that now 

 I am slow


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't have time or energy to do calves w/ legs...takes too long.

I was gonna do abs/ calves tomorrow, and get rob to hold the pads so I can do legless/assless cardio


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What? I didn't disagree?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have time or energy to do calves w/ legs...takes too long.
> 
> I was gonna do abs/ calves tomorrow, and get rob to hold the pads so I can do legless/assless cardio



I like it! 


Heavy or Volume or both? 

Early night...plan now or in the morning?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....K....just got that now
> 
> I am slow



I know!
Slow Bodybuilder LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I dunno...that's up to you?

I don't work in the morning so whenever


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What? I didn't disagree?



You could have been more excited....I don't go boob shoping everyday you know 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Letting Her Rip

(avi)

Location:  The Frig


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What?! You haven't made me think this much in a long time, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

You do know I mean pic #4 which is jpg #2, not the reverse?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What?! You haven't made me think this much in a long time, lol



I have....you just missed it?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for picking out boobs that would look good on me 


better?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Letting Her Rip
> 
> (avi)
> ...




No...I don't think you  have...wtf is this? lol

and yes...I was looking at #4


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> thanks for picking out boobs that would look good on me
> 
> 
> better?



Fuck Yeah.....is that fake  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Fuck yeah


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

lmfao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't think you  have...wtf is this? lol
> 
> and yes...I was looking at #4



trying to be cr*8*tive

[w8] [w8]


(avi)


On your Ass!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I am seriously laughing my ass off here, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuck yeah



OK...Selection is over for tonight....no more boobies for you 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

....I think I should be able to feel a pair before I buy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am seriously laughing my ass off here, lol.




I think your meals are like 10 pages back..... 

That means it's time to eat again in w8 logic.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Nope....I'm full


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....I think I should be able to feel a pair before I buy



Try before you buy....yep......

I think they parade nurses during the "consult8tion" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope....I'm full



Then why are we looking at breasts?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh goodie....I hope they're "fit" nurses


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Cause they're good to look at


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

We could have done your W/O by now.....I have to go soon....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Noooooooo 

We can do it in the morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

What are **** stats? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly...I think she's 145 right now....probably about 5'5"?  Is trying to get to 130 for comp.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

and...no offense....she looks good at 145  (in a stage sense)? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

She's dropped a lot of "w8" so far...in only a month...like sick amts. She showed me her belt today, which she hasn't changed yet....inches off...lots of inches, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Well yeah...not competition good...but she's getting her abs in, not where mine are yet...but she's looking good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Is she heavily muscled?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

It's impressive....but I bet a lot of LBM loss! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

How could it not be at the cardio she's doing!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I was kinda shocked to find out her w8, cause she's not really much more muscular than me....her back is a lot I guess although I'm wider, while she's thicker....but my arms and shoulders are more, and she carries a lot of fat in her legs...so that's hard to tell muscle wise.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

I was thinking gynoid fat distribution,,,,,hips, ass and upper thigh, but I haven't seen her..it was just a passing thought 

Does she come here? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Gawd...I hope not...editing her name lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Almost time


Sorry about the Natty Thing...A person must always do what is right for them.....that is what matters most.

The situation w/Britney...think about it....What arena can she compete in?  With she/males and anything but diurectics are ok........ or with total Natty's if there is such a place?  

Reality bites.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah fuq...it just pisses me off.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

SoP wants the puter.........

You're right.."morals"......and I won't suggest it.....I just care and hate to see all the avenues blocked for her....she really "want" to compete. 

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

It doesn't mean _she_ needs to enter......and contribute to the problem.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> SoP wants the puter.........
> 
> You're right.."morals"......and I won't suggest it.....I just care and hate to see all the avenues blocked for her....
> ...




Yes but when people have used and they enter natural shows it blocks avenues for NATURAL athletes!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

You strike it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes but when people have used and they enter natural shows it blocks avenues for NATURAL athletes!




I agree, but require a smile for a good night's sleep!    I'm not Natural that way, lol

GNL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Please don't be mad at me.....

going

a


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

That's such fucking bullshit....like it didn't take me 4-5 fucking years of hard work! And someone comes along and juices and in a year or less they're competing beside me? Pay your fucking dues. That's a bullshit excuse!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sorry...I'm not angry w/ you. It just pisses me off. I'm not mad at you.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I agree, but require a smile for a good night's sleep!    I'm not Natural that way, lol
> 
> GNL
> ...




Sorry for ranting.

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

GML 

I'm sorry too......

Bad Headache all night....pounding when I turned......this week is screwed for sleep so far

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Abs and Calves? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok....I'm not sure I can do calves exactly twice a week, lol...when I work them properly they're sore for days...maybe fit them in when they're not sore anymore, lol.

You want me to start or you?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I have been asked for another paid shoot...but I don't think I want to do it?

www.HerBiceps.com


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....I'm not sure I can do calves exactly twice a week, lol...when I work them properly they're sore for days...maybe fit them in when they're not sore anymore, lol.
> 
> You want me to start or you?



K...once is fine

you please...


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have been asked for another paid shoot...but I don't think I want to do it?
> 
> www.HerBiceps.com



Are you a member?  How did they find you?

If it doesn't interupt your cut or your goals?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Toe Press......20, 15, 10, 8

Seated .....3 x 10...heavy

Standing.....3 x 20



machine crunch....3 x 10

double crunch w/ w8 at both ends....3 x 12 or so

swiss ball oblique crunch (not a twist)  or.....

V-sit twist w/ MB


??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you a member?  How did they find you?
> 
> If it doesn't interupt your cut or your goals?
> ...




Yeah, but I'm not sure I like the concept of the site. He found me at fitsights and I'm not a member.  He wants me cut so close to a competition.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_

Toe Press......20, 15, 10, 8

Seated .....3 x 10...heavy

Standing.....3 x 20

*K....or 4 sets each, last set being a 'burn' set*



machine crunch....3 x 10

double crunch w/ w8 at both ends....3 x 12 or so

swiss ball oblique crunch (not a twist)  or.....

V-sit twist w/ MB

*Please no (on those obliques exercises), not yet, but we will add then back in a while.......trust me on the waist issue, if you want.....do your seated 'stick' twists on a ball.....I still think the machine crunches is a difficult hit, would rather see a lying 1/4 up with a 10-20 pound fixed bar across the top of your chest 3 X 15*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah, but I'm not sure I like the concept of the site. He found me at fitsights and I'm not a member.  He wants me cut so close to a competition.



I read a bit...I don't like it much......

Fitsights url?

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I didn't use a stick  and what is the difference between sitting on a ball and twisting and sitting on a mat and twisting?

what do you mean a difficult hit?

I don't know what you want...I still don't understand...I see contradictions in what you're telling me....just tell me what to do then if it's not right cause I don't know???? It really doesn't matter to me what I'm doing


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

www.fitsights.com ??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't use a stick  and what is the difference between sitting on a ball and twisting and sitting on a mat and twisting?
> 
> I asked you to use a stick....
> ...




Explain?

Are you a member there?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Explain what? I said I'm not a member already.

There is no stick.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ball is harder, only slightly




But it's still a twisting oblique exercise. In one sentence you're telling me not to do it, and in the next you're telling me to do it!  hence the reason why I don't know what you want and am still confused.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Leah....go back...I said the ONLY exercise we are going to do for obliques IS.......

Please listen......

Every gym has a stick.....otherwise go buy closet doweling (1")  6' for $.50 a foot for your gym 

Not herbiceps......fitsights ?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

You don't need to be a member at fitsights. I have a profile there, yes.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay...I guess I'm a member there then.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Taking the kids to school...BRB


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sorry...I'm not angry w/ you. It just pisses me off. I'm not mad at you.



No need to be angry with ANYONE
Everyone has their own opinions ect.......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I never said I was angry at you. I was stating my opinion just like you.


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I never said I was angry at you.


What? No smilies?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

* Meal 1* 8 pm

1 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
couple of raspberries

*Meal 2* 10;30

6 egg whites
1 yolk
2 oz ground beef
3 fish oil caps

Wasted 5 eggs cause there was blood in the 5th one 

*Meal 3* 2:30

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
apple
1 cup veggies w/ O&V


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> What? No smilies?



Edited


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't even wanna go to the fucking gym


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't even wanna go to the fucking gym




GO TO THE FREAKING GYM!!!!! 

You are supposed to be my motivation

Guess I am not going tonight either.



Psst...actually today is my OFF day


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I should've stayed the fuck home.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

So.....I didn't even want to go...went at the last minute, listening to everyone, and cause Mel was supposed to meet me there. But instead she needed to talk to Aarron at his store for two hours....loser.

So I didn't even finish my workout...I didn't wanna be there, just w8ed for rob and shawn to finish. Skipped cardio.


toe press....180/20, 230/15, 270/12, 270/10

seated calf....45/20, 70/12 x 2

standing calf....115/20 x 2, 95/25


machine crunch 75/12, 80/10, 80/10

MB crunch w/ Db in feet...10.....MB only...10, 10


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

*Confessions* 

I want to hit something.......no, that wasn't it....

1 tsp peanut butter in the morning

1/2 oz cheese at 3

coffee w/ cream at 4


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I think I want another tattoo


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

can I eat snowpeas?


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I want another tattoo



whatcha thinking? I am planning another too.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate that it takes me 8 fuqqing hours to read one article.


I don't know what I want yet...but something very small.... and in a very discreet place


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

Ummmm....ouch?! I want one on my lower back, that would make 3. I figure that's enough.

ps- I am considering implants also.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I just don't wanna do the downtime...it will suck...well, that and the cost, but I don't really care about that too much 

The one I have is on my lower back (tribal) ....I want something that means something to me this time....Rob and I have been talking about it....we're thinking a small barbell w/ "w8lifter" written around it. Or something to do w/ my family name or astrological sign...those would be cool too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Confessions*
> 
> I want to hit something.......no, that wasn't it....
> ...



Hit me.....?

How do you eat 1/2 oz of cheese......that's so small? 

Yes...snow peas are OK 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

w
8
l
i
f
t
e
r

Kind of looks like a pubic hair? LOL 


What did you read?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Still reading....I have a client w/ sciatica.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hit me.....?
> 
> DP



Is that an invitation?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes......but appreci8 me as you do please?

I do you.....:*:

Usually an impingment in the SI joint, aggriv8ed by L4, L5....pain/spasm across the Periformis, Gluteus Medius ...and Refered pain down back of the leg in many cases........

I know how to help.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

lol...yeah...I'll appreciate you as I smack ya upside the head  

:thanks:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

What do you think of another tattoo?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

I like the the "Discreet Place" Idea........otherwise I have seen some very unattractive displays....not that your's would be...

Did you hurt your hand.....lol?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

May I hit you now?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

No...you're not supposed to hit girls 

I am not into big ugly or even a lot of tattoos on women. 

I just am worried about modeling....one tattoo, especially on the back is okay...cause I can cover it if they don't want it...but where this is going it might not cover well, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually...I was thinking kick, but I'm not sure your Ass would "Feel it" 

You said Discreet place..so you must be talking about Nude Modeling again...lol

w8 till you're done modeling?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

w8 till I'm done modeling?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

are you at home?


----------



## tigress (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just don't wanna do the downtime...it will suck...well, that and the cost, but I don't really care about that too much



EXACTLY! I will have to finish getting back into shape first, to see what they are going to look like. But if they aren't looking good after all this fat loss, well, bring on the surgury. 

And I know what your tat looks like silly!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

lol...yeah, I guess ya do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w8 till I'm done modeling?



yeah.....10-15 years LOL 


Yes..at home......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm not w8ing that long, lol

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

I need to close my eyes.....will you be around?   

My head hurts too :0

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Another confession......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Remember the Peanut Brittle? 



http://www.synergydiet.com/judsugfrepea.html


 Well today we opened a box that was suppose to be "English Toffee"

http://www.synergydiet.com/judaltof15oz.html

....and it was mislabeled...it was Macadamia Nut Clusters:

http://www.synergydiet.com/judmaccarclu.html

...So I accidentally 8 one 






http://www.synergydiet.com/judyscandies.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Did you say...."Don't you dare send me any candy?" 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Interesting...I think I'll use that one...it was an accident


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

No...I said if you send me candy...I'll eat it....I said 2 bars...you said 4 or 6...not gonna be my fault


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I said if you send me candy...I'll eat it....I said 2 bars...you said 4 or 6...not gonna be my fault



OK *gets a smaller box* 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

hey...is there such a things as SF licorese and SF jube jubes? That's what I like


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Interesting...I think I'll use that one...it was an accident



Isn't is always?  Nobody eats 1/2 pound of cashews on purpose?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

No...I do LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah...that english toffee thing....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> hey...is there such a things as SF licorese and SF jube jubes? That's what I like



Isn't it jujubes? 

Licorice...yes (no I don't carry it anymore) sorry:

Jelly beans, puffy bears, gummi bears, lolli's, toffee, taffee..and more


However..eat to much of any...and it's off to the toilet with you....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah...and that macadamia thingy too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...that english toffee thing....



It rocks....you want?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah...i want


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

*finds bigger box*

I have Spaghetti now...4 cases

http://www.lifeservices.com/ezStore123/DTProductZoom.asp?productID=389

Mrs. Pain says it's good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh...and these are selling like "hot Cakes"...WARLORD says they're good! 

http://www.lifeservices.com/ezStore123/DTProductList.asp?p=3_1_1_0_0_1_93


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

LMAO @ the box.   I can live w/o spaghetti


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...i want



You got 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO @ the box.   I can live w/o spaghetti



Did you scroll down the page?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I could live w/o those too...although it would be cool as a treat instead of grabbing handful of honeycombs....not that I've ever done that


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Did you scroll down the page?
> 
> DP




yeah...to what? Macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Is your 'Basket" full yet ?......SYS  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

It is far too easy to shop online


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yep, lol.

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> yeah...to what? Macaroni and cheese?





LOL...Yep 

and we have 5 more kinds of pasta

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I just want the sweet stuff


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I am starving today for some reason....and i really haven't been a good girl


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Excuse me?  "Haven't been?"...you said 'Perfect Angel"..LOL 

DP

(My mother would have been 85 today)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just want the sweet stuff



Tortillas? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could live w/o those too...although it would be cool as a treat instead of grabbing handful of honeycombs....not that I've ever done that



I missed this before  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Really? It was my dad's birthday on the 26th.

Tortilla's would be cool


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

What?  :Ineedaperfectangelsmilie:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a question for you somewhere if you can get to it? Please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

K...I have a funny story for you..... ]

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

K...tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, it's funny to me anyway...

Dr. J is 7.5 weeks out....and we have been giving him a ton of shit about his diet....claims I tried to sabotage him with the P-nut Brittle...

Anyway...I deline8ed his W/O goals and philosophy for him today, during the back W/O...how there is no longer time to add mass, but this is what we are going do....etc....

So as we are doing a medium incline cable pullover......he's saying I feel this here (wherever)..I say...you are suppose to feel it here in the serratus area..and because your lat shelf is not cut in enough..we are gonna add cross bench pullovers to chest...and pullovers or pulldowns to back..and then I grab him in the axilla area and exclaim when I was able to grab TO MUCH

WTF is that!  WTH are you Mr. Fluffy!   (I swear I must have grabbed 12-14 mm and doubled it in my hand)

So he gives me his embarraassed puppy look.....and then decides to grab me there...to show me I was fat too.....OMG....he couldn't grip anything..so he goes lower.....and then lower....finally at my waist.......he gets  a few mm.....and says "See"  you have some.

I was cracking up.....yeah...like maybe 2 X 5mm...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL ....You're such a "mean" trainer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Ya Think? 

You mean the Mr. Fluffy? LOL

I haven't even given you a "Smurf" name yet! LOL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah...lol...and grabbing his fat  

I don't think I want a smurf name


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

What....nobody grabs your ....err....Solidness? 

You're bucking for a Smurf Title......lol  Are there Smurfs in Canada? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Not any more there's not...we thought they were gay and banned them 

Nobody touches my "solidness"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

BRB...rob wants the puter before work


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

*been writing*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I see that....*been eating* LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

*but writing programs so that counts too* lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

So what smurf am I?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Pot Belly Smurf   j/k

Cuz you're posessed w/eating

Perfect Angel Smurf 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *but writing programs so that counts too* lol



Not really.....do you do "My Job" all day....  I don't think so  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll take PAS over PBS 

It counts as writing  ....takes precious brain power that I can't spare......... Did I just slam myself? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Yep...you are now a SMURF (w/less Brain power)!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

K but...why a smurf? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Motivation....we use what we need, when we need it. 

Never waste a good button push!

Have you handed Mel a tampon yet and said the desk clerk said the way she was lifting, she might need that?    (w8 till before a PR attempt, lol)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

No...I don't find being a woman insulting, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Motivation....we use what we need, when we need it.
> 
> Never waste a good button push!
> ...




BTW...that isn't how I am motivated, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

I know.....Candy motiv8 you! LOL 

BTW...It was funny when we replied athe same time this morning,"Yes we have" , "Yes, we did"  LMAO! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't find being a woman insulting, lol.



That's because you lift like a little girl!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

That was for demonstr8tion purposes only...

cuz I heard Mochy was "Stronger than you! "  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

No...it's because I am female...and I don't mind being female


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That was for demonstr8tion purposes only...
> 
> cuz I heard Mochy was "Stronger than you! "
> ...



Only on chest


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Mochy is her dog! LOL   And a Female!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Alright then...I think you need to go to bed now...you're just giddy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...it's because I am female...and I don't mind being female



I don't mind it either, but you're missing the point....

You must not know what whining and periods have in common? 

(of course one would have to stop whining long enough to differentia8..j/k....still looking for buttons)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Alright then...I think you need to go to bed now...you're just giddy



Better than being cute...lol 

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

*ignoring that*

GNA 

You might want to ask rob what my buttons are....but that may not work cause I think they're different for both of you, lol. 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sure he is going to "Volunteer" them now! 

I know how to make you mad or frustr8ted....I'm still working on how to get you to FOCUS! :fuckinghopeless:

GNL...again


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah....me too 

K...going now  GN...again!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Body Report

Very sharp looking. BW barely 120.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

'morning, Leah!
Wanna swap out midsections until you can chisel mine down to that granite look you have?
puh-lease?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Morning.....um no...I'm starting to like mine again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

damn...that mean I have to do it the hard way?????
some friend...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

GML 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

GMA 

Sleep better?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

shoulders today....and cardio


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

DB press on ball

Some sorta shrug.....bored
some sorta upright row....also bored

Cuban Rotation and Press

Prone Lateral Raise on Ball

Cable Laterals....drop sets

DB Front Raise


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes....much better, thank you... 


Let's see your plans....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Good  ...they're there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


DB press on ball

* When ya gonna give me hang clean and presses....4 sets *

Some sorta shrug.....bored
some sorta upright row....also bored

* On knees, on a mat, DB shrugs, trust me, different, hold the contraction for a 3-5 count..........

cable NG with a 5 second TUT on each rep for the uprights *

Cuban Rotation and Press

* these are hard on the elbows, and always make you go lighter, better is a high incline bench front raise with a fixed bar, don't let it touch your thighs, only go to the 11:00 position, 4 sets....(enough pressing) *

Prone Lateral Raise on Ball

* me like! *

Cable Laterals....drop sets

* me really like! ain *

DB Front Raise 

* not needed if you do my suggestion, otherwise.....hand in between hammer and 45 degree position, not palms parellel to the floor....it will be better on your shoulder! *


DP


Sorry..been sidetracked.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

BBS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

K...I'm leaving soon....have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

You too....it's gonna be a very LONG day...and it's nt starting right here......

Have a good W/O...do both exercises then, what the hell  
(just that the press part of the exercise is wasted at that w8)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

It's a Narrow Grip on a str8 bar...hands about 6-8 inches apart, palms towards you, raise to....chin or higher.....hits upper inner, as opposed ti trap/delt tie-ins as much 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I had an awesome workout....but I totally didn't do what we planned  Never done that before, lol....I just kinda went w/ the flow a bit today. 


*DB press on ball* 20/10, 25/8, 30/6


* DB shrug* 60/15, 65/12 x 2
* EZ upright row* 50/8, 50/10, 50/10....don't know where the extra reps came from?!

*Cuban Rotation and Press* 5/7 x 3....très difficile!

*Prone Lateral Raise on Ball* 7.5/8 x 3

*Cable rope front raise* 30/7, 25/9, 25/13....turning hands out at the top of the movement

*DB laterals* 12.5/10, 12.5/8 + 7.5/7, 12.5/7 + 7.5/8 + 5/8


Then......

After shoulders we went downstairs and did 5 3-minute rounds on the pads. Melanie SUCKS for holding pads.




I hope you're having a good day


----------



## tigress (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> After shoulders we went downstairs and did 5 3-minute rounds on the pads. Melanie SUCKS for holding pads.



People who don't know how to hit the pads can rarely hold them well. It really sucks when you are ready to go and the pads aren't held properly.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

It does suck, lol....I actually got Rob's friend to hold the pads for me cause it was just brutal trying to hit full force when she just lets her hands flop around


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:45-8ish

1 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2* 11

4 oz chicken...guesstimate...didn't have time to weigh
1.5 cups veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil & ACV

*Meal 3* PWO 2:30

1/2 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter
snow peas

*Meal 4* 4:30

tuna
1/3 cup brown basmati
2 tsp olive oil

*Meal 5* 7;30

4 oz chicken
3 cups mixed veggies
newmans....sorry...outta flax 

*Meal 6* 10:30

5 oz ground beef?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh get this..."someone's" trainer said that I was too small to compete in BB  


(hint:....there's a fucking button!)


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> (hint:....there's a fucking button!)



Ooooh! Which one is your FUCKING button?!!? Can I press it?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

lol....very funny!....guess I walked into that one!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

So....I talked to the massage therapist at work and she suggested I go see one of her friends for active release...think I'm gonna try it...but I'm scared cause I know it's gonna hurt like a bitch! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

*Nothing Comes Easy*

_This is from Robert Kennedy in the last issue of Oxygen. I'm sending it to Mel, lol._


*Nothing Comes Easy*

Some fitness women will tell you that they stay in top shake through exercise and eating well. That they're never hungry and are void of cravings. They claim to eat enough to satiate their appetities and never have the urge to pig out on "nouriture de junk."

Well, folks, I don't believe a work of it. There are times when all of us have to forego cravings and experience hunger, and this is never more true than when someone is training for a special photo shoot or preparing to compete in a fitness or figure contest. While it's true that in order to lose fat you should eat every two and a half hours, you're limited to what you can eat. Vegetables, oatmeal, egg whites, poultry, fish, brown rice and sweet potatoes are about it. And forget about sauces, creams or fat-laden dairy products. Even fruits and fruit juices (because of their sugar contesnt) have to be curtailed. And yes, everything has to be eaten raw, steamed or baked. Fried foods are a no-no.

Looking great isn't easy. That's why North America is full over overw8, poorly-conditioned people. There are three times more obese children than there were a decade ago. Much of this is attributed to the lack of emotional connection w/ their parents and therefore, food becomes a subsittute for love. Others, hoever, ight eat when they're stressed out. Then there are those who don't necessarily overeat; they just eat all the wrong stuff. It's an easy trap to fall into when we are bombarded w/ television commercials that try to tell us how wonderful certain food products are and why we should eat them.

A trip to the grocery store isn't much better. Just walk down the aisles and take notice that the most intrusive scent of all, is that of the sugar, piled high upon their shelves.

But if you're serious about your fitness and overall health, you will have to use discipline and self-control to avoid all their dietary pitfalls. It won't be easy to say not o while people around you indulge in junk food. Yes, it's true, television will continue to bombard us w/ tempting commercials for fast food. But when you look in the mirror, and a healthy, strong physique stares backs at you, know that it was worth it and so are you.

- Robert Kennedy


 who needs forearm exercises LOL

If anyone focuses on the "cream and fat-laden products" they missed the point


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a fucking staff meeting at 6 am....no clients till one...kids don't have to go to school in the morning....I could sleep...but no, I have a fucking meeting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi 

Let's see, thanks, good workout (but ), thanks so much . Do it, send one to yourself too, (I may have flipped those two), go and come home and go back to sleep?  

oh...and I liked the old sig better.....can't agree w/the cream....'cept near the middle/end of a cut

What a long hard fucking day........thank you Lwah 

DP

double oh....who called you small and frail?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

LMAO....you're funny   

I still have the same sig 

Laurie...Arielle's trainer


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO....you're funny
> 
> 
> ...



She needs here ass kicked....is my little shrimp up to it?  So just kidding 

Enjoyed the Body Report too.....

SoP is typing a paper on the good puter...and I've been off for 13 hours...anything worth seeing? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Um....nope  You can stay right here


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

There are other cutters here.....No fair!  LOL


Just kidding


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

K....but the keyboard is black...and I have to look to type...LOL

So there may be more mistakes than ever.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> There are other cutters here.....No fair!  LOL
> 
> 
> Just kidding






I can edit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> There are other cutters here.....No fair!  LOL
> 
> 
> Just kidding



That's were I was BTW..telling Brit-knee....I can't look at her pics till the morning 

Leah.......how as your day?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

My day was okay....long...but not as long as yours


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

So you think Alcohol is appropr8? 

Had a good W/O

4 Sets WG uprights rows
5 Sets NG  upright rows
5 set DB shrugs
6 sets Seated Olympic Cambered BB Shrugs

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Ouch! 

If you need it.....I only need food


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Not really needing it...kind of just dazed/drained....but I need more than food 


I hope shoulders go OK tomorrow, lol


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Going to other puter...LOOKOUT!!!!! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

K 

Shoulders after all that???? sycho!:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Isn't that the POINT of PAIN!?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess it's the same as me doing 5 rounds of punching after shoulders, lol.....a little


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah..the same.....20 sets of traps....... 

When are you gonna take a rest day? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I just had a rest day yesterday?

Well....did calves and half-assed abs but that doesn't count 

So ok...am I too small for bodybuilding?  I don't wanna be heavyweight...I'm big enough for lightw8 aren't I?

I'm giving up my sciatica client to Arielle or someone else...he's really bad and I don't want to fuck him up any more.

And I gotta ask you stuff about Mel


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Not if you retain a lot during this cut...at 108-110...you may be.....I am so worried about the cardio.

I think that is a good descision  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I DON'T want to be 108-110!

You want me to do less cardio?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Not sure yet...I want you to be consistant! 

And do what we plan


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I yam



I hope so!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

K...gotta tell you about mel...but i'm getting tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Do it quick! 

She's a whiner, right?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

A big fucking whiner....and is pissing me off...can't stick to a diet...allows Arielle and Laurie to get to her....tell her she's too small...needs to gain muscle.

She wants to do FAME, but flips between gaining muscle and losing BF...she needs to lose BF and harden up....think leslie when we first got her...only not as good proportions....not as tall, not as tiny of a waist...arms and shoulders need help.

She's made a lot of progress since she started working w/ me...her BF is much lower, but still has a ways to go. Shoulders, arms and legs are coming in...but she's so impatient.

She's been doing the same workouts as me...and following the same diet...except major screwups along the way...too much alcohol.

Anyway...I said I'd ask about her diet  She makes me feel like I'm wasting my time cause she's always asking everyone else for help...I don't give a shit...just stop asking me then!

She wants to know if she should have more carbs for muscle building.....I already know all the answers but wanna hear what you have to say


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

age 22, w8 124, BF...probably 18-19%, she won't drink enough water....she used to be overw8....just last year.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I need to go to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Holy FUCK!

Sounds like every woman I ever trained all wrapped up in one....j/k

I know how frustrating it is.....she needs to accept you as her coach/trainer...and like the shirt says

Let's Save time.............

It gets worse......the longer it takes her  to listen and get results, the  more likely it will be that she says "Wow, I should have listened to you in the first place!"....and THAT will really piss you off!

All, you can do is show her the logic in what you are saying

w8: Mel?
Mel: Yes

w8: Since you have been training w/me, have you gotten stronger"

Mel: Yes
w8: Leaner?
Mel: Yes
w8: So maybe better/faster than other things you have tried?  (Was what you were doing before working?, don't ask this)
Mel:  Drops her jaw

w8:  BOOM...this is the opportunity after what we call 4-5 'Yes" questions....you ask things that can only be answered w/yes.....

...you lay the fucking Hammer down...you tell her this is where we came from, this is where we are..and this is where we are going...ARE YOU WITH ME?

Mel: YES!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

She's driving me nuts  

So it's okay for her to follow the same diet as I am?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm going to bed now...we can do mel tomorrow. 

I have to get up early 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

Adjust it for her......You're leaner and can get more cal/pound  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm going to bed now...we can do mel tomorrow.
> 
> I have to get up early
> ...



GNL  

Thanks! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay 

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

......so sorry

GML  ..me so tired too


Was just critiqing B's pics...did you get a copy?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Nope

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll let her do it...she'll see this undoubtedly...

How was the meeting? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

irritating and pretty much useless.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I know some people like that....LOL

What's up fpr today...do we finish, or were we granted through tomorrow? 

W/O or that class?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

No class.

I'll finish today...I didn't even pm him, lol.

I have to do arms....can I just skip arms?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

How about....*we'll finish today?* :huh:

Short arm W/O

*1a * Pushdowns, Your choice, two hands though 
*1b * BB or EZ curl

*2a * Some type of extension, your choice
*2b * Preacher curls DB or Cable

*3a * dips between benches, w8ed
*3b  * Hercs 

*4 * DB Hammers on a high Incline


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

BRB

No grief please (on the W/O)......unusual for you to say *I* 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Well you did most of the work already...I was just gonna throw it all together?

K....hate preacher DB's though


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

I just figured you already did enough work on it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well you did most of the work already...I was just gonna throw it all together?
> 
> K....hate preacher DB's though



Thanks for the K.....these not on a Incline bench, but on a real preacher apparatus....you can sub Concentr8tion if you have to.....  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just figured you already did enough work on it.



I never look at it that way...you can work on them sure (PLEASE DO).....but I'm your editor and you are mine....I would even help you write programs if you need it, you know that.........I have no qualms about who does what...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Can I ask about Mel or are you busy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

No...I have 10-15 minutes....shoot! 

OH, BTW...someone said your arms looked  "Small and Frail" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

That's not right!

You said she should eat fewer calories than me because she has more BF...where should she be at? Right now she's doing 1700 like me...but frequently misses meals due to stupidness, work, or hangovers. I'm afraid if I drop her down any lower that she's going to slow her metabolism even more because of that....it kinda balances out for the week calorie wise?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Stats again please?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

22

124

BF esitimate 18-19%

not enough water

5'4 1/2 or something

prior overw8ness

needs to bring up her back, shoulders, arms.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's not right!



Oh you mean the comment.....yeah...12 inch goal achieved...then/now  you need a NEW GOAL! 

How about "Arms Bigger than toothpicks"  j/k

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

My goal is to kick YOUR ass!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 22
> 
> 124
> ...




 180 P  90 C  72 F in six meals...carbs every other meal 25/5


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My goal is to kick YOUR ass!



Better start working on that!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 180 P  90 C  72 F in six meals...carbs every other meal 25/5
> 
> 
> DP




K...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Can I do cardio today even though I did it yesterday? I'm not going to the gym on saturday (hopefully) and if I don't do it today I won't get 3 in.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh...and how much cardio should she be doing?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and how much cardio should she be doing?



Same as you for now...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'll let her do it...she'll see this undoubtedly...
> 
> 
> DP


You bet I will see this

So now that DP will let me do this??????????????????
 I must rub this in:

 I get to do cardio 3x per week! 



 Yes, that much BF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I do cardio today even though I did it yesterday? I'm not going to the gym on saturday (hopefully) and if I don't do it today I won't get 3 in.



Sure.....you're "barely 120"...people think you're "small", you've got 13 plus weeks to reach SLB status...so what do you HAVE TO LOSE?    

Leah....it's optional.......but remeber I'm concerned about it (cardio)......be patient please?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh and BTW.......

You may be a touch right about the Psycho/Mean/Maniacal thingy.......

Second exercise........DB Lateral raise ladders

First set, 3 w8's, 3 reps each ....so a, b, c, b ,a  or  15 reps
Second, 3 w8's, 4 reps each.......20 reps
Third set, 3 w8's 5 reps each......25 reps
Forth......3 w8's 6 reps each........30 reps

Lot's of crap spewing from my partner at this point...


Fifth set, 4 w8's 3 reps each...a, b, c , d , c , b, a....21 reps

(Girl W/O next to us comes back from the water fountain and ask her "Could you hear him whining way over there?"  She responds....Oh, Hell Yes!  )


Sixth set, 4 w8's 4 reps each.........  28 reps

Now at this point my partner has been whining...starts yelling OUCH just standing there, complains that 90- seconds isn't enough recovery, etc  

Seventh set......5 w8's top down e, d, c , b ,a.......4, 6, 8, 10, 12, reps....so 40 reps

Now the fucker says he can't lift his bottle to his mouth...more OUCHES, and he's shaking...so I say


 Warm-up is OVER Bitch, let's go do something HARD!

(and the girl starts cracking up)

GAWD that felt good! 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm just curious; Are you letting these idiots at work psyche you out? They are just trying to get you to second guess yourself which it seems you might be doing. 

You aren't small, you don't have stick arms, or whatever else that fat bitch says. Don't let them beat you before you even step on the stage.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I'm just curious; Are you letting these idiots at work psyche you out? They are just trying to get you to second guess yourself which it seems you might be doing.
> 
> You aren't small, you don't have stick arms, or whatever else that fat bitch says. Don't let them beat you before you even step on the stage.




I know...but it still pisses me off....nobody tells me I can't do something!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sure.....you're "barely 120"...people think you're "small", you've got 13 plus weeks to reach SLB status...so what do you HAVE TO LOSE?
> 
> Leah....it's optional.......but remeber I'm concerned about it (cardio)......be patient please?
> ...




I actually forgot about having to do cardio.... I would have done that, lol. Mel wanted to train at 7:30...not bloody likely...so I'm skipping arms  ...and cardio, lol.

I should rest anyway....my arms are sooo sore after yesterday.

I have the weekend off 

I think I'm gonna pick up glutamine tomorrow.

...and yes...You're psycho!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree with mmafiter.....although I've been having fun looking for your "Motiv8tion Buttons" 

Now....I guess we'd better "hope" they don't read this journal   ohshit:


DPsycho


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Who knows...maybe


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm still in a good mood from that W/O....and  it's been way busy here (strong month) 

How is your day going? 

Nap Time? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

fine....could be better. I think I'll be consuming alcohol tonight.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah...I think I'm going to go.

back later.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> fine....could be better. I think I'll be consuming alcohol tonight.




Plan, please...I have alcohol ? 


OK


SYS 

(use some smilies would ya, you don't seem "fine" w/o them)


DP

(I'm killing my fucking phone)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Can you please define "starvation" ...we already covered meal frequency/skipped meals....what exactly was the starvation?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I would say 600-800 caloires a day or less....and unfortunately I see it too often!  

Skipped Breakfast....no or low cal meals and low cal everything...often 1-2 meals a day! :bad:





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

k...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

K....Thank You  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm losing the Puter to Store work.....flyers/invoicing/accounting...etc


Thank you for writing...sorry I can't right now....and I know what is making you moody....and we will  fix it!  

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

How do you know....I'm not moody


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> nobody tells me I can't do something!



No, really?  I wouldn't have figured you for the stubborn type.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No, really?  I wouldn't have figured you for the stubborn type.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm losing the Puter to Store work.....flyers/invoicing/accounting...etc
> 
> 
> ...



K...I'm not "cranky" anymore.....and now I'm hoping you're not....cause you shouldn't be cause..... K?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

I thought I posted my meals already 

*5 fucking 30 in the morning*

2  coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream 

*8 am*

1.5 srving protein
1 egg
8 raspberries
1/2 tbsp CO

*I forget...11?*

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies?

*3 ish*

1/4 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*6 ish*

4 oz steak
asparagus w/ buttah

*9 ish*

6 egg whites
3 yolks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm not "cranky" anymore.....and now I'm hoping you're not....cause you shouldn't be cause..... K?



OK..if you say so...LOL.....I told you you weren't....err....were   fine! 


How do I delete a sig?  Got a spammer in Flax oil Thread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I thought I posted my meals already
> 
> *5 fucking 30 in the morning*
> ...



We DID say NO NUTS


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't think we can delete sigs anymore....just axe the whole post.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

...I didn't have nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't think we can delete sigs anymore....just axe the whole post.



K 


brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I didn't have nuts



It said nuts or nut butters! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K
> 
> 
> brb




K...w8! That's not in his sig....it's in his post....you can edit that LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It said nuts or nut butters!
> 
> 
> DP



I must've missed the nut butters part


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Selctive reading, selective memory, selective eating, what's next?   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

A kick in the ass I suspect


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...w8! That's not in his sig....it's in his post....you can edit that LOL



Yeah..I noticed 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Have I said yet that I can't raise my fucking arms....kickboxing after shoulders was not a good idea! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

You're lucky you didn't work out w/me ....imagine how my partner feels..... 

I loved to kick your ass! 

DP

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah...I'm sure you would ayback: ....for all the whining


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'm sure you would ayback: ....for all the whining



No.....just because I can....LOL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

BTW...I need some advice on my Partner LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

When it comes to training...he knows it's BBP all of the way! 

However, when it comes to Nutrition,..he does the Ma/Pa thing....listens, but not does what I say...then runs to WARLORD...sometimes like today.......and asks questions.

It's because WARLORD let's him slack w/PWO...and now "during" W/O stuff and I can't even get him to eat Breakfast....

He is NOT getting LEAN fast enough....???


I need to either lay the smack down......or tell him to leave me alone about Nutritional answers if he is gonna follow someone else?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Which one, lol.

K...tell 

I have to pee first.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

I should go.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Huh?

Almost finished...look up for my question.

Add the conclusion, check #7 and E-mail it to Prince? Please


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Totally missed that post .....sounds like Mel!!!

In the morning please...I'm really tired.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

I have to go now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

GNL  

Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

GGGGGGRRRRRMMMMMorning?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry...I have to go early....two W/O's planned   8:00 and 10:30

....you have your arm W/O ? 


SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes....psycho...I have my arm workout 

Have a good W/O


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

K...would it be okay if I completely skipped my arm work out and did back today?...and then back again on tuesday or wednesday?

My bi's always get sore on back day more than arm day anyway...and I could throw in a tricep exercise at the end?

lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...would it be okay if I completely skipped my arm work out and did back today?...and then back again on tuesday or wednesday?
> 
> My bi's always get sore on back day more than arm day anyway...and I could throw in a tricep exercise at the end?
> ...



Why the fuck do you have to say PLEASE....you know I like polite! 

Please do arms....your arms have PRIOIRTY over your back right now..... :biggerplease:

excuse me for a few minutes....I have to make something! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Na-uh....my back needs to be BIGGER!

lease: ?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok...could I warm up w/ a couple pullups and hammer rows then?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream
2.5 oz chicken
1 srving protein
2 slices grapefruit

Ooops too much P 

*Meal 2* 11:30

1.333 srving protein
1 egg 
1/2 tbsp CO
raspberries

*not really a meal* 12:45

4 tsp cottage cheese
1 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 3* PWO 4pm

1/4 cup steel cut oats
1 scoop protein
1 tbsp peanut butter
3 cups salad w/ olives, 2 tsp flax and ACV

*Meal 4* 7:30

tuna
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
salad as above

*Meal 5* 10;30

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tsp mayo


Total:   1654    
Fat: 77  695  44% 
  Sat: 16  145  9% 
  Poly: 18  164  10% 
  Mono: 19  170  11% 
Carbs: 60  197  12% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 176  703  44%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...could I warm up w/ a couple pullups and hammer rows then?




K....a couple.....not a sycho: couple! LOL  

I reviewed some 4/02 pics.......your back is/was dwarfing (oh, bad word) your arms! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

But how can you say that looking at pics that are almost a yr old? My arms have improved...my back looks worse IMO.

And my legs are still huge...too big...next time I wake up looking sharp...I'm gonna snap a couple pics so you can see.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

You do that......... 

I has seen recent too 

That woman's picutre that you liked....your eyes immediately go to her arms and shoulders....were do you think a person's eyes go to with yours?  (you first)

OT


WARLORD's latest

http://www.bodybuilders.com/amateur.htm


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

They go to my arms and shoulders...that's the only thing people comment on...except for my legs when I show them...which I haven't been


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

He looks good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> They go to my arms and shoulders...that's the only thing people comment on...except for my legs when I show them...which I haven't been




It's your legs....then your back.....we are talking in a posing suit twitette 

I'll tell him (W).....

I have to go do payroll then W/O again 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I know 

I don't think so...in a posing suit I .....k...maybe...I dunno 

Ok..I gotta clean 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Is the article good to go?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

I think so.....I can't focus on anything that long....I mean the sucker took us hours and hours of work, I wasn't counting on that much work    I'm done writing for a while 

#5 and # 9 are a slight bit redundant....but I think it flys 

(PM'd Prince last night, told him at was stage it was in)


SYS...and Thanks! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

K...SYS  Have a good W/O...again


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

OMG...I'm so tired, I love it 

I like working out alone better than w/ mel...she yakks too fuking much! I worked hard today....went more for pump today w/ biceps instead of worrying about the pathetic w8 I was lifting.

*Back*

*NG Pullups* 9, 8, 7, 6

*Hammer Rows, w8 per side* 45/12 x 3...or 4...can't remember 

*Arms*

*Bar Pushdowns* 60/12, 70/12, 80/12, 90/12....0 RI
*EZ curl * 40/12, 40/12, 50/5, 50/5....90 RI

The bar pushdowns really hurt my left elbow so I started out really light to warm them up.

*2-arm Overhead Extension* 35/12 x 2, 35/10...0 RI
*EZ Preacher Curl* bar/12, bar+5 per side/10 x 2...90RI

*w8ed bench dips* 45/12, 70/12, 70/10
*Hercules Curls* 30/7, 25/8 + 20/5, 25/8 + 15/6

...love those

*Standing Alternating Hammer Curls* 12.5/8, 10/10, 10/10
*1-arm RG pressdown* 30/6, 25/8, 20/10

I don't know why you gave me just hammers w/ no tricep exercise w/ it...but I can't be unbalanced like that so I added pressdowns 


25 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Cuz I wanted more Bi than Tri work :yathink: 

Good w8's, good W/O  

Did you like the dips? 

I added reverse grip B curls.....and two hand reverse cambered pushdowns to mine today....OMG what a hit...I must be "too paterned" even with the variety I use.....I never use those (hrdly ever) and boy what a gr8 response!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

..and I don't know whether you saw this....I not  liking not having an Appendix now....


http://www.mercola.com/2003/feb/1/crohn_disease.htm

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes...I saw that....didn't like it either!

Should I not have done the extra tri stuff? I can't be unbalanced like that.

I was gonna try the RG pressdowns


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah...I liked the dips...done 'em before, they're good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I saw that....didn't like it either!
> 
> Should I not have done the extra tri stuff? I can't be unbalanced like that.
> ...



Trouble with that one is my grip fails before my tri's....one hand I can go 100-120....two hands 150 kills my wrists...and it's not as good of contration 

Do you Plates, DB's or Fixed bars on the dips? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

I think the reverse grip curls are what did the most.... 


Did you submit? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Is that a trick question?

I do the dips w/ my feet on a bench and plates on my lap.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh...."submit" the "Article?" 

So you cradle a 25 inside a 45, or use 2-35's with a towel in between? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

...and does your tiny ass hit touch the ground on the dips 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Very funny  Yes...I did 

Yes..I put a 25 on a 45....I could do more w8, but I don't think I could get it on and off my freaken lap, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

No....I go down as far as I can w/o compromising my shoulders.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Touch the ground or submit the article? 


I can do 5 plates, but don't go over 3 alone....lol


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No....I go down as far as I can w/o compromising my shoulders.



Good answer....is it far enough? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Notice.....I'm doing a w8.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Touch the ground or submit the article?
> 
> 
> DP



Ok..._This_ is a trick question! 

Yes...it's far enough and yes...I noticed!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

...and Brick-neee is a "Voyeur"  


Plans for the afternoon.....

Get away from the fricken teen party/nerf war
Go shopping....

..and see either, and we are not agreeing on it

"Confessions of a Dangerous Mind"  4:50 or

"The Recruit" 4:30

High prbability of Alcohol tonight! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes...I submitted the article


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok..._This_ is a trick question!
> 
> Yes...it's far enough and yes...I noticed!



So the article isn't gone yet? 

You noticed?...and it's only been half the time that it takes to  happen to you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Good...lol...I could use some too 

I have to go grocery shopping  don't wanna go, the kids are begging me  I'm hoping Rob comes home early and we can go together


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Damn...I h8 it when you are ahead of me!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I think you should break into the alcohol early


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and Brick-neee is a "Voyeur"
> 
> 
> DP




WTF? This IS a public journal, isn't it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes....but you need to have a movie review to contribute! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

OMG...what did you do? lol 

You respond to brick-nee now? ...what's the brick stand for anyway?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think you should break into the alcohol early



Cuz you're two hours ahead? 


Fuck maybe...they just brought out the "Fog Machine"...it's fucked up here already....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...what did you do? lol
> 
> You respond to brick-nee now? ...what's the brick stand for anyway?



For being SOLID!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

(meals updated) 

I've been bad......


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice editing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *not really a meal* 12:45
> 
> ...



I thought we cleared that up this morning.........Ms. Fluffy    


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

I've probably ruined your cut for at least a week  :sad*butt*rue:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Crap....K...when I had it just now, I forgot I'd already had it earlier, or I wouldn't have had it now, lol.


What the hell kinda fat source do you want me to use for my oats then? I can't have peanut butter and I can't have cream!


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

YOLKS!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Yolks? in oatmeal and protein powder? have you lost your mind?


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

LMAO



I MEANT have eggwhites instead of the powder. I know sucks to cook in the AM. But what are your priorities missy???


K, I am going now cause I am bout to get my solid ass kicked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> YOLKS!!!!



Yeah...what Brick said, 

And what I said....on the Program....wherever the fuck that is! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey....how come britney gets to have newmans when she has less time and more fat to lose than me and I don't get it? Hmmmm?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey....how come britney gets to have newmans when she has less time and more fat to lose than me and I don't get it? Hmmmm?



Just watch.....and it's not "tit" for "tat" between you 2 BTW...she was bad a long time...and had "muffins" just last week 

Her first tweak is in two weeks...and it's gonna be stringent! 

You're getting  a metabolism bump depending on BW...so CHILL THE FUCK OUT! 

DPlanner


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

No...I'm not having eggs w/ my oats. And here's why:

You've condemned me to flax, yolks and cream in only ONE meal already...you've already said I'm probably dropping too fast, not to worry, stop doing so much cardio, etc...WTF? If I'm on track (ahead of schedule?) why the fuk do I have to be so strict already? I'm losing just fine. I'm weeks away and have NO WORRIES about coming in on time for this show...which isn't BB I might remind you. 

I don't think I need to be so clean just yet...give me a little fuking flavour or getting ready for July will be twice as difficult.


And that's why


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm gonna get shit for that one eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just watch.....and it's not "tit" for "tat" between you 2 BTW...she was bad a long time...and had "muffins" just last week
> 
> 
> DPlanner




If she had muffins just last week then I'm not the loser  

j/k Brit


----------



## Britney (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Just watch.....and it's not "tit" for "tat" between you 2 BTW...she was bad a long time...and had "muffins" just last week
> 
> Her first tweak is in two weeks...and it's gonna be stringent!
> ...



OUCH!
*hangs head low*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey, Listen up...you riuned the first Plan w/lack of discpline, you're being obstanant now........and you're not sticking to this plan are you?

So WTF is your problem 

How much slack do you want? :chunkyandsmall: :soj/k:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm sticking to this plan! How am I not?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm gonna get shit for that one eh?



The  saved your :ass:  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm having fun....just so you know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm having fun....just so you now




,...err...Know?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sticking to this plan! How am I not?






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *not really a meal* 12:45
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The  saved your :ass:
> 
> DP




That's why it's there


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

...yeah...just so you *know*!

Ok...so it's peanut butter just once a day then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

And stop using it w/ "please".....I can't handle it! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...yeah...just so you *know*!
> 
> Ok...so it's peanut butter just once a day then?



Go find it for me....Please   (where I said)

NO NUTS NO NUT BUTTERS!    :"N": :"O": :meansNO:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok...sorry....*files that for future use*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Then cream in two meals? Once in a while? 

Find what? I can't find a goddamn thing in this bloody journal!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

Have to go now....SYS 

Movie is either cancelled or postphoned.....ALCOHOL 

:begood:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then cream in two meals? Once in a while?
> 
> Find what? I can't find a goddamn thing in this bloody journal!



On every other Thursday, and only those  with "Odd" numbered dates! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

..and you're done w/nut butters now right? 

(for a while)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok  done w/ peanut butter....

Nice friggen try on the cream LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

K...SYS...I think we're gonna get a movie tonight too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

My house  :sofuckedup: ...and after cleaning all morning :sad:

Drinking starts one hour after dinner...Dinner is NOW! 
(unless we go to the movies? )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL....I didn't even dip into alcohol 

We watched "signs"...it was a good movie. 

What's the party for?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Somehow screwed up along the way and my cals are low


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

I think tomorrow I'll do abs and calves instead of chest....maybe 

I almost ate sugah tonight...was standing over all the chocolate bars at the movie store, drooling....but I kept thinking about how you've set my cut back a week and didn't


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 1, 2003)

Well...I hope you're having fun 

I'm going to bed  I better sleep in tomorrow dammit!

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Somehow screwed up along the way and my cals are low






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sticking to this plan! How am I not?



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....I didn't even dip into alcohol
> 
> We watched "signs"...it was a good movie.
> ...



Can't say the same....lol

We liked that movie 

Becuase we were stupid enough to say "Yes" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think tomorrow I'll do abs and calves instead of chest....maybe
> 
> I almost ate sugah tonight...was standing over all the chocolate bars at the movie store, drooling....but I kept thinking about how you've set my cut back a week and didn't



K...let me know? 

..and GOOD....yeah, it will be my "fault" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I hope you're having fun
> 
> I'm going to bed  I better sleep in tomorrow dammit!
> ...



Yes...please Sleep.......I want some too!  (have been here but napping)

Checked in at 9 and near 10......sorry I missed you....

GN and GM L  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

GGGRRRR....alright...in order:

1. :gggrrrrr: 

2. How much alcohol did it take, lol 

3.  your fault ...definitely   .....<----what plan? There's a plan?

4. I slept in till almost 9


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

*Originally posted by w8lifter *
GGGRRRR....alright...in order:

GGGGGRRRRRMMMMorning L  

1. :gggrrrrr: 

2. How much alcohol did it take, lol 

More than Usual 

3.  your fault ...definitely   .....<----what plan? There's a plan?

It's NOT my fault YET.....HFY there is a plan..and I will go find it later 

4. I slept in till almost 9  

WOW!   5.5 hours here

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh that sucks...how come only 5.5?

You'll never find anything in this journal  

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

The boys were loud (despite warnings), Mrs. Pain drew houses all night....and I watched "Resident Evil" w8ing for her 


"You'll never find anything in this journal" 

Wanna bet? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Alright...what are we bettin'?  

You didn't expect them to be quiet did you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Shit....this is harder than I thought.....but I did put it in your "other" Journal 

20 pushups?

After the Midnight warning I did! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

BTW...someone who's going to FAME...not me and not anyone I train...stopped in the middle of her workout on Friday...couldn't continue her body just quit....might have been from doing 13 classes in one week on top of her 60 minutes of cardio everyday.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

20 pushups is nothing...and no fuking cheating by going to my other journal :finger

I want food


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW...someone who's going to FAME...not me and not anyone I train...stopped in the middle of her workout on Friday...couldn't continue her body just quit....might have been from doing 13 classes in one week on top of her 60 minutes of cardio everyday.



Gee....I hate it when that happens! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Personally...I've never experienced it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 20 pushups is nothing...and no fuking cheating by going to my other journal :finger
> 
> I want food



Did you fuckung delete it?  I'm getting FRUSTR8ED


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Personally...I've never experienced it



What...being to pooped to poop? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

No...doing that much cardio.


I didn't delete anything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...that sucked....I'm set at 10 posts per page.....LOL 

BTW...nuts mean things w/NUTS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...doing that much cardio.
> 
> 
> I didn't delete anything



What a fucking mess........


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

GGGRRRRR you suck 

Look...you are psycho...it says right there! Not even egg yolks  :screwthat:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...that means ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRRR you suck
> 
> Look...you are psycho...it says right there! Not even egg yolks  :screwthat:




GGGGRRRR you're DOING 20 MISSY 

NOW! 

Yolks are OK.....they are included as a fat that comes with the food.........like chicken or beef fat....lol 

And don't say the CREAM comes w/the COFFEE! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



you TRIPLE SUCK! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't even have coffee this morning .....I had tea


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...I can't decide if I want to do chest today....or just abs and calves....I think I really hate doing abs and calves...I'll be w/ Rob so I could get a good spot w/ him (don't trust mel) for chest...but my arms are sore from yesterday...I don't think I'd be able to do the 40's anyway...if I'm doing DB that is.

Can we do both and I can figure out which later?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Edit: My tri's are sore from yesterday. Bi's still suck


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

If we were driving, and I spit my gum out your window...what would you do?  lol....would you be mad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I can't decide if I want to do chest today....or just abs and calves....I think I really hate doing abs and calves...I'll be w/ Rob so I could get a good spot w/ him (don't trust mel) for chest...but my arms are sore from yesterday...I don't think I'd be able to do the 40's anyway...if I'm doing DB that is.
> 
> Can we do both and I can figure out which later?



Sorry....major ......interuption....

A lot of times the soreness goes away quiclkly......had I answered that lactic acid question......I would have said what the Beyond Creatine article said (creatine savanges the phospahte on it's way to becoming LA and helps convert ADP back into ATP)...and the fact that your body uses it as full at very low intensity.....


We can do either...have to go for like 15 minues

or all three, chest/abs/calves 

DPsycho


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok...I'll do all three 


So why don't you answer that thread????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If we were driving, and I spit my gum out your window...what would you do?  lol....would you be mad?



Is that still an issue.......

HFN!  I'd laugh my ass off! 

Now flinging boogers is OUT of question...K 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I'll do all three
> 
> 
> So why don't you answer that thread????



Was moody or something....don't know :shurg:


brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I'll do all three
> 
> 
> So why don't you answer that thread????



Now I'm ever prouder....show me? 

Brb


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...I don't fling those  

Not even a little bit mad?...Rob gets pretty mad, and I lmao...but he still laughs.

He cheated on a game we were playing in the grocery store so I did to him last night...of course it's still an issue...I love doing that, it's hilarious   *picture of grace and elegance*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok....I'll do it...gimme a sec.....(is prouder a word)? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Chest


Flat BB Press...............I hate those cause I suck, haven't done them in about a yr or so, so if you don't want them, I don't mind 

Flat Cable Flyes
Incline Swiss Ball flyes

(we had a ball burst yesterday while some guy was doing chest press   )

Incline Hammer Press

Machine flyes...drop sets


Calves


Blah...hate 'em

Toe Press...heavy, reps @ 8-10

Seated Calf...also heavy, 8-10

Standing Calf....lighter, 6 sets to failure, 10 second rest



Abs

Um.....you do 'em


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I don't fling those
> 
> Not even a little bit mad?...Rob gets pretty mad, and I lmao...but he still laughs.
> ...



"Thought you gave up gum"....do you need a reminder? 

What kind of game can you play in a grocery store?  Things I 'used" to eat? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

....how many times we can stick our hands down each others pants w/o someone kicking us out or looking at us w/ a disgusted look on their face 

No...I don't need a reminder


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I REALLY gotta start answering my emails


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Because my lazy ass didn't get outta bed till nine...I'll probably only get five meals today...should I keep where they are or adjust for calories?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

ok....well, you must be busy...I need to get off the puter and get in the shower. 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


Chest....*ok...lots to do, no fighting me on this....getting you ready for the "Dominatrix" *  


Flat BB Press...............I hate those cause I suck, haven't done them in about a yr or so, so if you don't want them, I don't mind 
* Axed*

*1 * low incline DB's........1 W/U. 3 sets to max w8.....6, 6, ,5 w/120-150 sec RI....then 3 sets......PG (parallel grip, all 4 bells touch) 25/8 30/6 30/??....then One set regular, but double drop.....35/5....25/4-6, 20/repout


*2 *  Decline Smith....3 sets.......heavy as you can

*3a *Standing (go 3-5 feet forward, split leg stance, be upright) Low  Cable Flyes (from the bottom, arms back for the stretch, contract in front.... of your face at arms distance, use your pecs) 3 sets 0 RI

*3b *Incline/flat Swiss Ball flyes.....but *1 and 1/2's, I fuckin' Mean it* 3 sets 90-120 RI

(we had a ball burst yesterday while some guy was doing chest press   )

At your BW you'll just float down...I hate that....didn't I have a post about that?  (Need tougher balls?)

BTW I'm like the only person I know that can touch the DB's to the ground on a ball or bench flye........

Incline Hammer Press

* Axed*

Machine flyes...drop sets

* Axed....sub "cross bench pullovers" ONLY IF your shoulder is OK *


Calves


Blah...hate 'em

Toe Press...heavy, reps @ 8-10

* Been watching you do these for a while....lol........not sure if you are doing this like I imagine..I would like you try a 'Dorsal Flexion" exercise here........heels go on a low platform, step, block whatever.........and your toes move up as high as you can, then down to touch the ground for the contraction...kind of like reverse calves (I know this has a name but it is eluding me)*

Seated Calf...also heavy, 8-10

* I think it's HIGH REP week, but whatever....6 SETS *

Standing Calf....lighter, 6 sets to failure, 10 second rest

* Would like to see these on a Smith Machine...... 10-12 reps for 5 sets up (use 10's), then Sextuple drop*



Abs

Um.....you do 'em  

* 1a * Flat bench 1/4 ups, w8 across upper chest..strong exhalation

* 1b * W8'ed V-Up..LEGS ALMOST STR8 THIS TIME


* 1c *  Swiss ball crunches

* 1d * Dip stand or hanging leg raises, STR8 legs (will let you add a twist on reps 10-16...left then right 11L, 12 R...etc


No twists today.....

Pussys do 1 set
Wussys do 2 sets
Schlubs do 3 sets
w8 does 4 sets! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ok....well, you must be busy...I need to get off the puter and get in the shower.
> 
> SYS



Yeah, busy doing your W/O for the last 15 minutes!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

OMG what can you do?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...I gotta go....

I just had 2 bites of campbells chunky soup...k 4 bites


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

This is a sucky W/O  I don't like it  out: :sulk:

How the hell do you do those cable flyes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


Chest....*ok...lots to do, no fighting me on this....getting you ready for the "Dominatrix" * 


Flat BB Press...............I hate those cause I suck, haven't done them in about a yr or so, so if you don't want them, I don't mind 
* Axed*

*1 * low incline DB's........1 W/U. 3 sets to max w8.....6, 6, ,5 w/120-150 sec RI....then 3 sets......PG (parallel grip, all 4 bells touch) 25/8 30/6 30/??....then One set regular, but double drop.....35/5....25/4-6, 20/repout

Ok


*2 *  Decline Smith....3 sets.......heavy as you can

How the hell do you do a decline on a smith machine???????

You move a small adjustable low incline flat bench under the smith and lay BACWWARDS

*3a *Standing (go 3-5 feet forward, split leg stance, be upright) Low  Cable Flyes (drom the bottom) 3 sets 0 RI
*3b *Incline/flat Swiss Ball flyes.....but 1 and 1/2's 3 sets 90-120 RI

 I don't know how to do low cable flyes...they just look like shoulder raises to me??


Not if done right, 5-10 degree bend in the elbow...make a big arch from about  2 feet out from you hips, starting behind you, finish at face leve like you're hugging a very round tree....you will feel it in your UPPER Chest!

(we had a ball burst yesterday while some guy was doing chest press   )

At your BW you'll just float down...I hate that....didn't I have a post about that?  (Need tougher balls?)

BTW I'm like the only person I know that can touch the DB's to the ground on a ball or bench flye........

Incline Hammer Press

* Axed*

Machine flyes...drop sets

* Axed....sub "cross bench pullovers" ONLY IF your shoulder is OK *

 both axed? I don't like this workout! 

STFU....I gave you enough WORK if you are DOING IT RIGHT! 


Calves


Blah...hate 'em

Toe Press...heavy, reps @ 8-10

* Been watching you do these for a while....lol........not sure if you are doing this like I imagine..I would like you try a 'Dorsal Flexion" exercise here........heels go on a low platform, step, block whatever.........and your toes move up as high as you can, then down to touch the ground for the contraction...kind of like reverse calves (I know this has a name but it is eluding me*

 What do you think is wrong...it's a toe press, legs straight...not much to it. 

K....Just checking

Seated Calf...also heavy, 8-10

* I think it's HIGH REP week, but whatever....6 SETS *

Standing Calf....lighter, 6 sets to failure, 10 second rest

* Would like to see these on a Smith Machine...... 10-12 reps for 5 sets up (use 10's), then Sextuple drop*



Abs

Um.....you do 'em  

* 1a * Flat bench 1/4 ups, w8 across upper chest..strong exhalation

* 1b * W8'ed V-Up..LEGS ALMOST STR8 THIS TIME

I can't do those

Fucking try...turn sideways on a bench...hands as hooks, V-back, V-up........fucking everyone I know can do em.....us a little PINK w8 in between your feet


* 1c *  Swiss ball crunches

* 1d * Dip stand or hanging leg raises, STR8 legs (will let you add a twist on reps 10-16...left then right 11L, 12 R...etc

or those...especially at those reps

Gawd you're  annoying....STFU and do em   Lower the reps to 12...twist 7-12


No twists today.....

Pussys do 1 set
Wussys do 2 sets
Schlubs do 3 sets
w8 does 4 sets! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Yeah..right....YOURSELF! 

(I mean WTF is your Problem  )

Oh....and have a Nice W/O   


DP


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

*DB Press, low incline* 25/8, 35/6, 35/5, 35/6, NG - 25/8, NG - 30/6, NG - 30/6, Drop set: 35/5 + 30/6 + 20/8....120-180 RI

Spot on the third set of 35's from rob, and somewhere on the drop set from some guy walking by, LOL. 

First W/U set was flat cause the bench was occupied.

*Decline Smith, w8 per side* 20/10, 25/8, 25/6.

declines hurt my shoulders

*Low Cable Fly* 20/10, 20/8, 20/8...0 RI
*Swiss 1 1/2 Fly* 17.5/4, 17.5/3, 17.5/3

I felt the flyes more in my front shoulder and biceps...I did what you said?

*DB Pullovers* 30/15, 35/12, 35/6....shoulder


*Toe Press* 270/15, 360/12, 360/10

*Seated Calf* 75/12 x 4

*Standing Calf* 95/20, 95/12 x 5...10 seconds RI

I forgot I was supposed to do 6 sets of seated, and use the smith for standing.


*Bench Crunch* 20/12 x 4

*V-up, str8 leg* 12 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise, str8 leg* 12, 12

Blew off abs to go do skinfolds. :muchbetter:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok...so both skinfold sites are down....now what? Got another link?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

JP - 7 Site 12.2 % 

According to this:

http://www.bblex.de/en/calc/j7folds.php

Should we add this to the SF site thread since the other two are gone?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

But if there was an ass fold it'd be 50%


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

17.9 using http://users.compaqnet.be/cn000760/drugsandmedicine-bodyfat.html

 ....don't like that one, let's not use it K?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/~ens314/skinfold.htm

Ok...look at that...is that where the chest/pec is supposed to be done...cause I did it a bit more towards the centre....looking at the fuking suprailliac site I don't know whether to believe it or not


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I love it when I talk to myself


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi w8, nice job of whoring your own journal


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah...I know...sad eh? lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2003)

At least its stuff worth reading


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

*8:45*

tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream

*Meal 1* 9:30

1.25 srving
1/2 tbsp cream
1 egg
raspberries

*Meal 2* 12:30

3 oz chicken
2 cups salad w/ O&V

*Meal 3* PWO 4:30

1/4 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tsp CO 
1 cup mixed brocolli/cauliflower/mushrooms w/ touch of newmans 

*Confessions*

4 bites chunky soup 

....and don't even ask, cause I'm NOT telling  

but it wasn't nuts 

*Meal 4* 7:30

spaghetti squash
5 oz ground beef

*Meal 5* 10:15

tuna
2 tsp flax


Total:   1258    
Fat: 51  463  38% 
  Sat: 10  88  7% 
  Poly: 13  113  9% 
  Mono: 7  67  6% 
Carbs: 52  166  14% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 147  589  48% 


 

Not including cheats though


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Alcohol?

Why sure, I think I will


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *DB Press, low incline* 25/8, 35/6, 35/5, 35/6, NG - 25/8, NG - 30/6, NG - 30/6, Drop set: 35/5 + 30/6 + 20/8....120-180 RI
> 
> ...



Close enough, Good W/O  

(There are tricks with hand and elbolw positions to take the strain off of shoulders)





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> JP - 7 Site 12.2 %
> 
> According to this:
> ...



Excellent! 

Who did them?

....and yes, please add it! 


...and one more thing....."Show Me" LOL lease


DP

Parrillo 9 drops the axilla and adds bis, lower back and calf 

then sum X 27 / BW


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

No...I don't like that evil 9 site 

Show you my skinfolds?  I did everything...lower back and calf too.

Mel did them...she's getting better, lol....it was after our workout too...in the afternoon so don't know how accurate it is?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/~ens314/skinfold.htm
> 
> Ok...look at that...is that where the chest/pec is supposed to be done...cause I did it a bit more towards the centre....looking at the fuking suprailliac site I don't know whether to believe it or not



We have the same conclusion......

There is some controversy here..........it originates with the ACSM standards....were women are measured differently than men...1/3 the way down....not 1/2..AND SHOULD NOT BE....it should be 1/2


so their description is correct:





> Pectoral (Chest) Skinfold
> 
> Using a line from the fold of the axillary (armpit) to the nipple, determine the midpoint. Pinch the skin with the fold running in the same direction of the line.



However their diagram is not.......too lateral...she is dipping/pulling back her shoulder and the tester is pulling the breast laterally...causing the nipple line to be too lateral too

... I'd like to check resources on the Suprailliac being in line with the unbilicus...and not lower near the crest 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't like that evil 9 site
> 
> Show you my skinfolds?  I did everything...lower back and calf too.
> ...



Post W/O testing is bad...sorry 

No show me in a pic...you are not 12.2 yet....but you promised better pics 


...and the MM's too,  I want to see where you are "holding" 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Well...that picture for illiac is totally off.

I did my chest right then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...that picture for illiac is totally off.
> 
> I did my chest right then



I agree....let's see? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't think I was 12.2 yet but I wasn't gonna say anything  

You want 'em here or there? I don't care.

They're alot better than they were last time so I'm happy about that, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I agree....let's see?
> 
> DP



I said when i wake up looking sharp...haven't done that yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

You choose....post W/O changes it too dramatically...as does hydration......just want to see the distribution please....

Have to cook soon, so here is better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I said when i wake up looking sharp...haven't done that yet



Not what the LAST body report said....do you want me to go find it for 20 more??? 

Did I get my first 20 yet??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...does that mean that if done PWO it would be higher or lower than normal?


Thigh = 19 
Axilla = 10
Bi = 6
Tri = 12.5
Subscap = 14
illiac = 5
ab = 13.5
Lower Back = 16 
Calf = 11.5


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm not doing 20  

I wanna do it when I wake up freaky like that so I can show you...it's weird.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Can you color these please? 

Lower than Normal 

Thanks.... 

Now about that 20? 


DP


bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not doing 20
> 
> I wanna do it when I wake up freaky like that so I can show you...it's weird.



You owe me from the bet.....

K...I can w8......for a few days?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...I think it's funny when you do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah....? 

What's tomorrow's "no grief if you wanna get better" W/O 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not doing 20




...and I'm not betting w/you again  ...if you don't PAY UP!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok...I just did 20 just for you, lol.

Back I guess...even though I just did some on saturday...could do legs but mel's itching for back. I started w/o her today...think she was upset, lol.

P.S. If you don't want grief then don't give me stuff I don't wanna do 




*runs and hides*.....I'm just joking, lol....RELAX!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Nat needs a tweak


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I just did 20 just for you, lol.
> 
> Back I guess...even though I just did some on saturday...could do legs but mel's itching for back. I started w/o her today...think she was upset, lol.
> ...



Really did you?   Were they 'Virtual"  

Do you have a "Prone Row" where you could do 2 arms prone DB rows?

Let's see.....


...and  ...and ....and If I left what you wanted to do....it would have been too much pressing and flying 

And I'm the Psycho LOL 


So not that I want to mention "you know who"....but "YKW" has SLB genetics...and there is only one reason why she is pre contest ready (3 weeks out).......24/365.......she does BBP W/O's (sorry, conceited but true)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I could do a prone row on a ball?

What's YKW?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Speaking or EVIL things people eat.......

What was it you don't want to confess??????????? :bettertell:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

nevermind...got it


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nat needs a tweak



Thanks L(I want fewer calories for a few days-can you pull some strings?) 

And I can't believe you are still doing that gum spit thing.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could do a prone row on a ball?
> 
> What's YKW?



You know who...I had just spelt it out for you...


Not high enough unless it's a big ball and you have short arms 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

No


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

It is a big ball...and I do have short arms 

I dunno Nat...I think he's more fuking stubborn than me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Thanks L(I want fewer calories for a few days-can you pull some strings?)
> 
> And I can't believe you are still doing that gum spit thing.



Yes...I can believe it either! 

Not the spitting...THE GUM 

NAT........you said you missed meals....so we want the both the portions and the frequency right first...that way your body  will get the maximun results and not adapt to the tweak too rapidly....

Sometimes "More is Better"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No



WTF is NO........ 

Nothing you could possibly cheat on would amaze me...Timbits?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It is a big ball...and I do have short arms
> 
> I dunno Nat...I think he's more fuking stubborn than me.



You wanna see stuboorn...I'll show you stubborn 


DP

p.s Show me your W/O, have to go for the Simpsons


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

No...it wasn't as bad as timbits....it's always disappointing knowing I _could_ have had something after the fact *sigh*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

My back workout? ...gimme a sec then.


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

NO WAY! She wouldn't waste a cheat on TIMBITS?! Those things suck, yuck. 

I am prepping a q for you two in my journal now, it should be done soon. I know what you are gonna say but I am impatient! Want to move more.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

CG Pulldowns

Hammer strength row

T-bar Row, double arm

Cable Row....drop set

good mornings.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

OMG...yes I would ...but I didn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> NO WAY! She wouldn't waste a cheat on TIMBITS?! Those things suck, yuck.



She likes them.....you wouldn't believe the shit she can eat!

See her "after the fact comment" ...that really means..."Crap, I should of had Timbits" 



FUQQIN' TELL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> CG Pulldowns
> 
> Hammer strength row
> ...



OK...I like it...but 

First exercise...... 2 sets CG or NG (handles, not V-bar), 2 sets RG, and 2 sets WG or wide PG

K?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

you think you know me, lmfao

Ok  I made cookies for the kids....2 eggs, 1/4 cup peanut butter, 4 tbsp brown sugah, 3 tbsp flax seeds, 4 tbsp bran, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp gluten flour, 1 tbsp cocoa.

I had some  <------- you can't yell when I use that


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK...I like it...but
> 
> First exercise...... 2 sets CG or NG (handles, not V-bar), 2 sets RG, and 2 sets WG or wide PG
> ...




6 sets of lats....but I need more rowing dammit!

2 sets CG, 2 sets RG ??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

I do......... Ms. Cutting for Keeps & Kissing Sugah Good-bye :myass:

How many      or more? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 6 sets of lats....but I need more rowing dammit!
> 
> 2 sets CG, 2 sets RG ??



Reverse Grip...about 8-10" between little fingers....I'm moving the hit around on your back

You can next do

2 Sets T-Bar, 2 sets RG BB, 2 Sets Seated Cable and 2 sets, One arm DB


if you had balls!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

As many as I need so I don't get in shit? 

SO was that a totally bad cheat? ...not as bad as timbits


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> As many as I need so I don't get in shit?
> 
> SO was that a totally bad cheat? ...not as bad as timbits



No  in that post = Cookies...so I guessed at 4???  

Starts with a cookie...Timbits are next :sugahaddicted:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

oops...maybe I quessed 5 's LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Reverse Grip...about 8-10" between little fingers....I'm moving the hit around on your back
> 
> You can next do
> ...




Why do people keep saying that to me. I don't have balls. And I'm ok w/ that. :girl:

I was going to use the hammer strength RG pulldown....No?

Ok so...what am I doing? lol

RG pulldown 2 sets
CG pulldown 2 sets
t-bars
RG BB
seated cable
one arm DB
Good mornings

all 2 sets?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Four


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Sure...plus Hypers, reverse hypers,  GM's


Got to go

BBS! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Four



That's what I thought! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey...I've been craving chocolate like crazy...and licorese, and ....and....fuck, I want some sugah man


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...I've been craving chocolate like crazy...and licorese, and ....and....fuck, I want some sugah man



Somewhere in your journal it says that you're DONE with that SHIT! 

Nice article that "you" wrote 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Well....I'm glad I cheated cause I didn't eat much today......unless I'm totally forgetting something?...which I've done before


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

What article...what do you mean me?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh...lol...I'll pm him....it says both of us in the newsletter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *8:45*
> 
> tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
> ...



Edited


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...lol...I'll pm him....it says both of us in the newsletter



I think he can only put one of us.....LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

That was a 1 P 25 C and 10 F per cookie BTW 


Quality calories....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think he can only put one of us.....LOL




He can put both...why wouldn't he be able to....it was probably just a mistake. I pm'd him


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That was a 1 P 25 C and 10 F per cookie BTW
> 
> 
> Quality calories....




You do exaggerate!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Was your chest skinfold....9.5? 

Time of that post was 5:45  (MT) if you want to add it 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You do exaggerate!



Go look up a cookie...I don't want to find that recipe..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...I added it up 

4 cookies = 

400 kcals
22F
36C
9F
18P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Was your chest skinfold....9.5?
> 
> Time of that post was 5:45  (MT) if you want to add it
> ...



What are you talking about?

It was 9.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Why do people keep saying that to me. I don't have balls. And I'm ok w/ that. :girl:
> 
> ...



We actually "do" a W/O like this every 3-4 months.....it's usually killer!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Go look up a cookie...I don't want to find that recipe.....
> 
> DP



You can't "look up a cookie" I made the recipe myself....there's no box w/ a label lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What are you talking about?
> 
> It was 9.



Then where is it?  I just guessed! 

Thigh = 19 
Axilla = 10
Bi = 6
Tri = 12.5
Subscap = 14
illiac = 5
ab = 13.5
Lower Back = 16 
Calf = 11.5



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

K...did you answer that question?

Do I use a regular straight bar for the RG pulldowns or do i use the RG pulldown Hammer Strength?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

It's there


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

You're not doing that parillo are you? 


Don't post that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can't "look up a cookie" I made the recipe myself....there's no box w/ a label lol.



I accounted for batter...and the extra one you snuck.... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I didn't sneak an extra one, lol....or batter.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...did you answer that question?
> 
> Do I use a regular straight bar for the RG pulldowns or do i use the RG pulldown Hammer Strength?



We just use the regular WG bar  which is str8 near the center...and grab it RG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't sneak an extra one, lol....or batter.



No...you ate the batter "openly"...and you will be sneaking LOL 

and I'm gonna file whatever you say next to "I don't eat sugar!"


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I hate it that way....but I'll do it 

I'm done...no more cookies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

Forgot the 

So 5 in all? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

stop that...I had 4 and that's it...there's more ...I don't mind making it 5....are you giving permission then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

I have to go in a  few minutes...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> stop that...I had 4 and that's it...there's more ...I don't mind making it 5....are you giving permission then?



You can't manipulate me that easy Ms. Fluffy .......why not just eat them all so they're out of there? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Mixed signals...I'm telling ya...:stop: 

I don't want them anymore...geez


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

GN Cookie Face  

What did you say your assfold was?  That was pre-cookies. right? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

I really could have had timbits! Now I'm pissed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I don't them anymore...geez



Too much sugar and you slurr your words LMAO   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

GN.........Andrew....(couldn't think of anything else...hey, have a cheat once in a while  )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

*ass*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I really could have had timbits! Now I'm pissed



Still can......donut shops open early...

Your ass has room to grow.....hoh:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Is this reverse psychology?  

I don't want them now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GN.........Andrew....(couldn't think of anything else...hey, have a cheat once in a while  )



So ....um....how many times a week is "Once in a While" to you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

Less than once a week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Less than once a week



Then I don't think you have been  doing it right 

GNL  

DP

I want 2-3 mm's off of every one of those folds by EOM, and I'm NOT FUCKIN" Joking!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 2, 2003)

LMAO...

Okay...will do 

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

K...posted pics for you 

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

GML  

Thank you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

You can't really see what I'm talking about though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Folks...she looks hard and good 

BF Est 13-14%, very much on target for her cut...despite fucking cookies....

and Leah.......I think you should crop any of the legs shots and post in the She's Got Legs post....as a recent/progress pic!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Not posting pics anymore...you're lucky you got that outta me!

I don't recall fucking cookies  

K...I gotta get in the shower...BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can't really see what I'm talking about though.



I can in the shape and shawdows..........you look very "hard"...and I'm very impressed!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah...the pic looks better if it's smaller and further away


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Not toucjing that...lol


K...my turn


brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Taking the kids in...did you want upper body when I get back?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

HFY! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I gotta really work on my posing


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

posted


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I gotta really work on my posing



Yes....tightness...and I saw a few things to ehnahce "other" body parts in a "pose"........we have time!



Awesome pics....very "on track"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Have to go...

SYS 


Have a gr8 day and W/O! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

K...you too


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

OMG...I had an awesome workout! But the caluses on my hands hurt like a bitch!

I did more than I was supposed to  2 sets doesn't feel like enough to me, lol.

*RG Pulldown* 90/12, 105/8

*CG Pulldown* 105/8, 90/10

*T bar Row w/ olympic bar* +50/12, +70/10

*RG BB Row* 95/12, 115/10

*Seated Cable Row* 90/12, 95/10

*One Arm DB Row* 35/10, 35/8

*Plate Loaded Row, w8 per side* 55/10, 55/10 

*Good Mornings* 85/12, 95/12

Cardio

10 Minutes on the Rowing machine 

15 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I had an awesome workout! But the caluses on my hands hurt like a bitch!
> 
> I did more than I was supposed to  2 sets doesn't feel like enough to me, lol.
> ...



NOw..THAT is what I like to hear!  

What more did you do......I had given you another pulldown and lower back exercise, did you do 3 sets of some and not post it? 

DP

(What a long day, not bad...just long)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi 

I added the plate loaded rows....I must've missed the other exercises   I remember the extensions but I was running out of time......I remember...I complained about the 6 sets of pulldowns


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi 

It's OK...it was plenty just to finally help witha W/O that you 'liked'..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

*difficult*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *difficult*



Oh...for a second I thought you '"Accidentally 8 a Cookie????"  


Why Yes, Yes you can be A "Difficult Perfect Angel" 

DP


Cookie confessions heard HERE:    I, w8 had _______ cookies today!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't have any cheats today ......w8, lemme think here....Nope...I didn't have any cheats today....well one piece of gum....and I considered a glass of coke but haven't had it yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't have it...and that's good....I'm having a "Perfect" day also 

Water?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

5 litres at the moment


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 5 litres at the moment



I'm shy of perfection....somewhere bewteen 3 and 4, but it's earlier here...drinking now, peeing l8er! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm working late for WARLORD today....he is interviewing (2nd) in Las Vegas........and had the day off!

I hope he gets the job, but I don't want to try to replace him  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought you were at home. What is he applying for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Pharmaceutical sales....  Big bucks compared to supps lol 


DP

Home soon...have to go in 5 minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

GGGRRR ya just got here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

It's hard somedays...to much going on....I try, I try

Like I just had 2 customers....

I'll be back as soon as I can...... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok...I know  


*Meal 1* 7:30

1 cup coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2* 10:30

4 oz ground beef
1 cup spaghetti squash
1/2 scoop protein
drizzle of flax

*Meal 3* 2:30 PWO

1/4 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1.5 tsp CO
brocoli, cauliflower, mushrooms w/ smidgen of newmans

*Meal 4* 6;30

5 oz steak
3 cups mixed veggies
flax/olive oil/ACV....didn't measure...about a tsp of each.

*Meal 5* 9 pm

1.5 srving protein
1 egg
1 tbsp CO
8 strawberries



 ....5 meals again...WTF!!!  It's gonna take till my next tweak to get this right and then it'll change again!!!! Fuck!

OMG.....that's sooooooo fucking frustrating!!!!!!!!!!! 



K...so w/ no cheats...I'm at

Total:   1352    
Fat: 60  540  41% 
  Sat: 13  114  9% 
  Poly: 12  111  8% 
  Mono: 10  94  7% 
Carbs: 53  183  14% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 147  590  45% 


WTF is wrong w/ me....why can I not get this 

My next meal has to be huge to make my numbers 



Okay....I salvaged somehow 


Total:   1748    
Fat: 81  733  43% 
  Sat: 26  235  14% 
  Poly: 13  121  7% 
  Mono: 13  119  7% 
Carbs: 66  215  13% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 187  749  44%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Just get close....don't over eat! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I fixed it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

So frustrating though!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I fixed it



Was it broken? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes...it was freaken broken!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

W/O tomorrow? 

How broken...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

....*making me think* 

Legs....but I'm hoping mel doesn't wanna cause i think I could use a day off.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

I have some good easy W/O's in my journal...but an off day sounds appropri8 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Is that Dr.'s order's then? Day off?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't want easy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't want easy



OMG....you're too difficult to dish hard too......how many times can I qoute this?  

DP


My orders....seriously..will you please take tomorrow off 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

....that's why I'm a perfect difficult angel...ya gotta figure me out...not too much....not too little 

Okay...I'll take tomorrow off


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

I know you..... 


I just took the age test......bad answers to tanning and sex.....came out -6.5 years


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Does that mean you're older or younger than your age?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

What do you think?....Younger! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I knew younger 


Rob's older...cause he's a psycho fighter and rides a motorcycle


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

I just had my blood test results sent to me..so I knew those values........my cholesterol had gone up from 155 to 171...still pretty good


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I should know this but I don't....what's normal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Well there are values for total CHOL...HDL and LDL.....total Chol under 209 is considered good!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

So why did it go up?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I've never had cholesterol done...neither has rob....we should.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

That's normal variation, not really up......yes, but you know what Mercola said....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Deposited  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Early bedtime?  

I may have to retest using new criteria for the alcohol question.

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL!   Not too much now 

Okay...early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

No, not tonight, or most nights...but I'm craving it for some reason 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok..I'm gonna go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

K...GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

GNA  ...Try to get some sleep eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

Of course.....I answered on my test 5-6 hours per night.....and only 5 minutes to get to sleep 

GN 

U2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

GML  

I'm tired from too much sleep. lol 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

* 1 *  Squats 4 sets .....150-180 RI

* 2a *Leg Extensions 3 sets, 10 reps each    NO RI
* 2b *Lying Legs Curls, 3 sets 8 reps each....NO RI, CONTINUOUS


* 3 *  Hack Squat, 2 sets 


* 4a * Lying LC 3 X 8 reps no RI
* 4b * Seated LC 3 X 8 reps no RI 
* 4c * Standing LC 3 X 8 reps, 60 sec RI

*5*  Fronts Squats, 3 sets

*6a*  BB SLSD's....2 X 8.....0 sec RI
*6b*  DB SLDL's....2 X 8.....90 sec RI

*7*..L/E......3 sets...30, 40, 50, ....partner RI....


IN CASE YOU CAN'T REST (this will help tire you out) 

elimin8 #2 if this "looks" to hard...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

GM 


This looks like your workout 

*resting*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually pieces of 3 of them LOL 

Just had fun while I w8ing for you...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Scare you into resting  did I? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL....yep  

I will do it...but take 4c and 7 out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

You never cease to amaze me! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

K...I'm off to work...one client this morning...one this evening...I may actually get some shopping and cleaning done today 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

K....have a gr8 day, BUT....I don't remember "Shopping" being on the "program"....careful...too many endophins may make you crave sweets!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

OMG...I'm starving today


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

I am not being a good girl today 

I'm so hunggggggrrrrrrrrry......


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

I think I'm going to fall asleep now.

Um...guess how much the detour bars are gonna sell for here


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am not being a good girl today



what does that mean exactly? what are you into? I so wanted a skor bar today but I resisted.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Nibbling....not on sugah though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

1) Get over it! 
2) FUCKING GET OVER IT  
3) NAP  $5 Canadain 
4) Stop it!  On what Tell? 
5) Hi! 
6) Crap what a busy day! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

You should say hi first 

$5.99 

That busy huh? So where are ya now  *sigh*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Both my arms have been aching all day


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7;30

1 tea
2 tbsp cream
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2* 10:30

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
red apple

*Meal 3* 1:30

1. 5 srving protein
1 egg
1/2 tbsp CO
8 raspberries
1 cup asparagus w/ 1 tsp buttah

*Meal 4* 4;30

3.5 oz steak
2 egg whites
1 yolk
1 cup mixed veggies

*Meal 5* 7:30

6 egg whites
3 yolks



*Confessions* 

I'm sorry....I'm so hungry today. The first one was Rob's fault...he took sooo long getting ready, I was hungry and bored...I had a handful of almonds.

Then throughout the day I nibbled on an oz of cheese, had less than 1/2 tsp of peanut butter....and 1 glass of diet coke.

Okay...give it to me


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

So like...am I allowed to have my last meal cause I'm already at my calorie limit, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you writing a big ass speech right now? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

1) H! :0  Did you say Hi First? 
....a)  $5.99, your kidding me...you're rich 
....b)  Was busy
....c)  Home   I left early...and had a nap
2)  What did you do to your arms....
3)  Give you what?  How many in a handful?
....a)  NO more nut butters and nuts ...There..are you happy, I'm kind of low energy 
...b) No more soda 
4)  I think you lost your last meal, don't you  
5)  Speech.....ummm..later   (home alone in minutes, they are going to see Chcago)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you writing a big ass *a* speech right now? lol



Edited! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi   lmao!

I'm not rich...I'm not paying that for them, lol

I dunno..but they hurt...in fact my whole body hurts...but that's from working out

NO!...I didn't lose my last meal...I'm still hungry, lol

Everyone...including kendra AND Melanie...was eating fuking chocolate cookies at work...I didn't have any of those


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

I could just make a big salad and have that as my last meal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could just make a big salad and have that as my last meal?



and "Penalty" Tuna...with a Flax Drizzle" lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

or 3 hardboiled eggs....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Or 3 oz chicken? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

No....you like chicken.......something you don't like......

So how BIG was the handfull..........do you even care about the NO RULE? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

My cost is down to $1.54 US per bar btw....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Um...I like tuna and eggs too, it's not really punishment...I was just thinking chicken cause I've already had tuna and eggs.

I'll eat the tuna 

*hanging head* Yes...I care....but I was hungry  

Like a handful...I put in 25 in fitday...I didn't count though?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Your cost or how much you sell them for? Mel asked if she could buy a box from you, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

That's an ASSLOAD of nuts! 

No more, I mean it! 

and I meant HARDBOILED EGGS...nobody likes those....LOL  )actually I do on a salad)




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

I like hardboiled eggs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your cost or how much you sell them for? Mel asked if she could buy a box from you, lol




Have her check with the site's favorite online companies first.......postage from here is a bitch...and there is a 4 pound deal for simpler customs.........so my guess is 1 box will have about $6 postage....I don't care about profit for you and your friends......my last batch cost $18.50 a box


BUT GUESS WHAT....in a few weeks, they are introducing a new bar...called U-Turn....suppose to be a 30 P Milky Way!   :yum:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

No fucking way am I letting her buy a box....she can't even stay away from licorese right now!

But thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Bar and Candy Asses...err....eaters  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Andrew....I'm bored...tell me a story....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew....I'm bored...tell me a story....




Well once upon a time, Jennifer Lopez and w8 were in a theatre together...eating NUTS and Candy....


Somebody yelled FIRE!  HAUL ASS OUT OF HERE! 



J'Lo and w8  had to make *2 trips* 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

That wasn't a very good story Dr. Pain, lol.

How 'bout another


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Is the site or my server F'ing up? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Sites fine for me....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

K...true story


I'm replying to a PM fro Prince today....

many times I hit two keys at once....esp when trying to do caps

so I accidentally hit the "E"  and "R" with the "D" and then missed the 'P' and hit "O"..........I was very upset, to say the least, seeing DERO....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

I have one window that works better.....racing


this left 30 seconds later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

You know....when I became a mod...you gave me some the of thebest advice I have ever received...you said that i didn't have to answer everything LOL

GO


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO! Yes...it's great isn't it...pick and choose what you answer 

Yeah...I didn't see that part.

K...going...BRB 

Um.....*not hungry?* lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

DON'T  EAT, YOU'LL LIVE! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

I only had a half a can of tuna and a cup of spinach


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Spinach is good, but high oxalic acid.....

Hey so let's see yours?  LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

What's that?

I didn't give anything good...P didn't really ask me...just wanted to know when you were going to be back...and I was nosey and asked what he wanted  ...Just said no bread and the cardio was okay.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Funny......very funny.  Cardio isn't always ok...K? 

The article has been read 263 times ;D


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow!

I know....but I said what he was doing was okay 

What's w/ the spinach?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.cloudnet.com/~djeans/Asides/OxalicAcid.htm

4 types of Kidney stones.......

Stuvyte
Calcium
Calcium Oxal8
one eludes me




   "Foods containing these chemicals may be consumed in moderation. However, if you suffer from kidney disease, kidney stones, rheumatoid arthritis, or gout, it is usually recommended that you avoid foods that are high in oxalates or oxalic acid. Foods generally found on the list include: chocolate, cocoa, coffee, most berries (especially strawberries and cranberries), most nuts (especially peanuts), beans, beets, bell peppers, black pepper, parsley, rhubarb, spinach, swiss chard, summer squash, sweet potatoes, and tea.

   Plant foods with high concentrations of oxalic acid (over 200 ppm) include (but are not limited to): lamb's-quarter, buckwheat, star fruit, black pepper, purslane, poppy seeds, rhubarb, tea, *spinach, plantains, cocoa and chocolate, ginger, almonds, cashews*, garden sorrel, mustard greens,* bell peppers, sweet potatoes*, soybeans, tomatillos, beets and beet greens, oats, pumpkin, *cabbage, green beans*, mango, eggplant, tomatoes, lentils, and parsnips."


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Point being: HIT YOUR WATER......take your Minerals! 

DP


...and don't ask me how I know things...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Odd...cause I'm taking the spinach to get the calcium.

So how much is too much?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Bad with nuts, BAAAAAAADDD!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you see that link at the end?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

At the end of what?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

spinach is good its on the shopping list!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes...spinach is good 

K...I'm going to bed 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> At the end of what?



The Oxalic Acid link LOL'

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope....didn't see that 

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

GML 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

....guess i should register huh? 



> Good mornin Leah,
> Thank you for your interest in FAME and Hard Wear Athletics.  We received your Photo and Bio regarding your request to wear one of our designs during the fitness round at FAME.  This is a short note to let you know that you have been chosen to be one of the four competetors we will supply an outfit to.  However you have not sent your entry fee in yet and need to do so before we can confirm one of our designs with you.  If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at the number below.  You can register by logging on to www.worldnaturalsports.com www.famecanada.com or www.hardwearathletics.com
> Please keep in touch periodically to keep us updated as to your progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes......but you know I think they should GIVE you "free registration" 

Congrats! 

(btw...I used to go after sponsors all of the time as an endurance athlete........I was "high profile" even though not a great or winning athlete....it's amazing what you get when you ask for it!)


DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah...I'm thinking about starting to ask everyone I see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

I used an 'Althletic Resume" and a cover letter explaining how my "Improvement" (because of their product if Applicable)...and presence was muc gr8ter than the Pro's.....that I was "High Profile" and other competitors were constantly asking me...what did I use, or how did I improve so much...etc...it worked Fantastically, LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW...I was thinking  about going back a few pages to you saying..."I want this, I want that"...cuz you're gonna accuse me of "Cut Busting" otherwise!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok....you write me one k?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BTW...I was thinking  about going back a few pages to you saying..."I want this, I want that"...cuz you're gonna accuse me of "Cut Busting" otherwise!
> 
> DP




Of course I am silly!  I told you I wanted that....but also said .........., lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

You write it ...I'll edit it....which depending on the time of day and your "sugah levels" means rewriting it!  j/k 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of course I am silly!  I told you I wanted that....but also said I should not be so weak as to eat it all at once , lol.



You suck!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

No...I can't write anything good about myself, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

You suck! stop editing my posts, lmao! 

Taking the kids in...brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe when I get a day off....BTW...going to Phoeniz the 15th and 16th.....usual check points! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank You


SYS

Have a good W/O

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

You too.......SYS


----------



## Nigeepoo (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.cloudnet.com/~djeans/Asides/OxalicAcid.htm
> 
> 4 types of Kidney stones.......
> ...


Uric acid/urate? And don't forget the very rare cystine stones (genetic in origin)

from http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/kidney/pubs/stonadul/stonadul.htm

Just being nosey!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

K...I couldn't do your workout exactly....skipped the deads cause my lower is still very sore from back day. And some idiot decided he was going to bench in our only squat rack...totally ignoring the fact that we have FOUR flat bench stations  

*BB back squats* bar/12, 95/12, 115/10, 135/6, 135/6

*Leg extensions* 105/10, 97.5/10, 90/10...no rest
*Lying leg curl* 50/10, 60/8, 55/10....no rest

*Hack Squat* 90/12, 130/12

*Smith Single Leg Lunge, w8 per side* 25/12, 30/12, 35/9

*Leg Extension* 90/10, 82.5/10, 75/10....


Wanted to do leg press or front squats but ran out of time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

It's ok...no time...no equipment....major compromises 

(I'm getting my ass kicked today, sy this evening)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's ok...no time...no equipment....major compromises
> 
> (I'm getting my ass kicked today, sy this evening)
> ...



Ok 

Maybe you should hire more help


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

1 tea
1 tbsp cream
1/4 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO

*Meal 2* 10:30

3.5 oz chicken
1.5 cups asparagus
1 tbsp butter

*Meal 3* Post workout, 1 pm

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
green apple

*Meal 4* 4:30

5 oz steak
mixed veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 5* 7;30

1.5 can tuna
1 tbsp flax


Water = really low


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

I would love to just have a carb fest right now...oats, sweet potato, banana, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Is asparagus a veggie you count?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's ok...no time...no equipment....major compromises
> 
> DP



I wanted to do it though.

WTF benches in the squat rack anyway


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is asparagus a veggie you count?



Yes 

1 cup has 50 kcals, 9C, 2.8fibre, and 5G P!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

it's cute when you answer your own questions 

Hiring "more problems" is not the answer (C cannot find things still after 7 months, Mrs. Pain after 6 1/2 years)

I'm kind of miserable.....downward spiral all day.....

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

I know.....sorry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

k


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Fuking smile before I reach through and smack ya upside the head 

I gotta make rob's dinner....so here, but up and down


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

I can do the work of two people....as long as there is less stress from the outside and inside.... if those that are suppose to help won't create more work and more stress....be fucking competent....learn how to listen and fucking do what they are suppose to do


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

I know.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Eggs cooked in coconut oil don't taste good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

Doesn't bother me.......use less


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Or...none


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

Dr. Pain, do you have a picture?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

He's posted pics in training or members pics I think.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

thanx. ill look for it 
w8, do you have any new recepies for me?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Um....nope


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

ok.  go to www.carb-lite.au.com


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

you should post that in the recipes section


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

did you go to that site?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Briefly..yes.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

Alright then....I'm going to bed


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

is it kool to get desserts recepies from there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 5, 2003)

I just tired to answer some posts...deleted everything so as not to seem too harsh 


GNL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

:nosugah:.......  Don't know why that slipped out? 


GML  


bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Shoulders today.....

Standing BB Press

BB Shrug....behind the back if I can do it?

Prone Lateral Raise on Ball
Rear Machine Laterals

Cable Lateral
DB Lateral

DB Front Raise

Good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes...Good 

(have you done uprights in the last few W/O's?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Always


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Have a good day and W/O 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

You too 


K...so...coffee + 2 hrs = clean house


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes
> 
> 1 cup has 50 kcals, 9C, 2.8fibre, and 5G P!



Shit I didn't know I needed to count asparagus.  I've been using as a green veggie.  So I guess I need to count it as a carb source instead of veggie now.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah...sorry...I didn't count it till now either.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You too
> 
> 
> K...so...coffee + 2 hrs = clean house




My house needs two hours of planning on "HOW" it's gonna get cleaned!  

Just had a sucky 10 set ab W/O....and dropping in while I put away food from the truck.

Hi! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi...I'm still cleaning...so not really here...may need more than 2 hrs...may get lost...if I'm not back soon, call for help


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

.....a dust bunny just chased me outta the living room


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

WTF? 

Spider, slivverfish, roach....those I understand...I have heard that expression...but never knew what one is? 

(don't make fun of me  lease )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

LMFAO! It's not a bug! ....it's a big ball of dust 

LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

K....totally unsatisfactory workout. Would have been good if I'd been able to keep the intensity up...but it wasn't there 

*Standing BB Press* 45/12, 55/10, 65/10, 65/7

Love that now

*Behind back smith Shrug, w8 per side* 25/15, 35/15, 45/12

*Prone Lateral Raise on ball* 7.5/8, 5/8, 5/8, 5/8
*Machine rears* 45/10 x 4

Penalty set due to bitching and bad form

*DB Laterals* 10/12 x 3
*Cable Laterals* 15/8, 10/8, 10/8

*DB Front Raise* 10/10 x 3

Wanted to do Single arm ball presses but Mel wanted to go pose instead.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Posing.......candy and alcohol can't pose LOL

...and who got the 'Penalty Set"  

Did your shoulder let you do the behind the backs?   That's a good w8....did your ass get in the way? 


DP

I was even busier today......and alone for hours early and l8.....not as angry and frustr8ed today as yesterday  though......don't know why


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

tea
1 tbsp cream
1.3 srving protein
raspberries
1 tsp CO

*Meal 2* 11 am

coffee w/ cream  it got my house clean 
2 oz chicken
4 egg whites
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 3* 

tuna
2 tsp flax
spinach w/ O&V

*Meal 4* PWO 8 pm

4 oz steak
1.5 cup asparagus
about 8 oz sweet potato 
1 tbsp butter

I know that was way too much carbs but I was really really hungry and just kept eating it, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

we both did the penalty set but it was cause of her.

And no...my ass was just right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

No...the way to say it is "I accidentally 8 the whole thing" 

You're only gonna get 5 meals in 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> we both did the penalty set but it was cause of her.
> ...



You mean the bar "just" ROLLED over it? 

.....and I thought it would be because of her.....kick her ass


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah...I accidentally ate the whole thing...it's true...I was w8ing for my asparagus to cook and my fork just kept dipping into that little potato...I had orginally measured out 4 oz 

I'll get 6...I'm starving 

Can I have more carbs?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You mean the bar "just" ROLLED over it?




I prefer "slid" thank you.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

K...Slid 

Do you need more carbs........there may be some "treats" soon?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok...I don't need the carbs 

Thank god for treats soon cause fuck I am so craving sugar every time I see something I totally want it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Want "Perfection! " 

How was your day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

And NO SUGAH! :fuck: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Okay...perfection it is 

Um...good, I'm tired though....long.

You had a better day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah..big $$$$ busy as can be!

Had Warlord come in for 3 hours and that really helped....very tired....very drained....but mentally stable   (and that is a plus)

Tomorrow's W/O.....can I kick her ass, please?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Good 

Um...she has a photo shoot on saturday...so she's not working out tomorrow or saturday.

You can kick my ass though  Doing abs/calves...unless you tell me I don't have to....so fucking bored of that shit, I dread it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Photos for what?

I thought she was 18-19%?

I live to kick your ass-butt abs/calves is not a real W/O

Abs go well with other W/O's and calves go Gr8 with legs

....but if you will do what I ask...I will make you one 

OT


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Nope...but I've seen her 

Yes...she's not ready by any means...just getting experience, seeing if she likes it.  Wanted to do a trial run for final week too....fucking licorese 

I will try


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok....you can slap me for this....I have my puter set on 10 posts a page..cuz it's slow here tonight and at work.....So this was just the second time I refreshed the last page like 6 times looking for your reply 

Give me a sec to write Beverly a Thank You....they just sent me a cool gift basket...and I will make one for you....

Do you have some kind of metal platform  Like a step up on the say a standing calf or incline bench where you could hold a DB on the active side that you do a calf raise on?


______________Foot


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Twit LOL

Yes...I have a platform


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

*deserved that*  

Have you done calf raises holding a DB on the active foot side before?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes...I have


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

K...working....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

K.....w8ing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

* CALVES*

*1 *  Platform raises 4 sets (use your straps, trust me)  15/35, 12/40, 10/45, 8/50  reps per leg... O RI after one calf, 90 sec RI after the second one



*2 *  Seated, 4 sets.......18, 15, 12 (guessing on 25, 50 and 75 pounds...or call it 1, 2, 3 plates of some poundage)...4 th set add one more w8....quadruple drop, failure at each w8.....stand only long enough to cast a w8 off  (trick: use a 2.5 pound spacer between each plate....makes it easy to grab)



*3 * Standing raises....4 sets......each set has 5 reps 101, 5 reps 252, 5 reps 101  120 sec RI


* ABS*

*1 * Reverse crunch on a ball..w8 in between legs optional....this is a very hard movement....you need to grab something above your head....3 sets 12-15

*2 * Cable leg pulled.......use a weight bound around your legs belt or leg cuffs  (2 legs at a time, place a bench a few feet away from the cable, sit on the edge, leah...err..lean back and pull your legs into your torso (knee tuck)........I can only do 10-11 plates...TG can do  14....3-4 sets


*3 *  w8ed Crunches........plate(s) on head, laying on the floor, feet up on a bench 90 degree bend.......strong exhal8tion...12-15 reps..3-4 sets

*4 *  Decline bench crunches....throw in a little TUT 3-4 sets..12-15 reps  90 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

*Standing riases....4 sets......each set has 5 reps 101, 5 reps 252, 5 reps 101 120 sec RI
*

That's 15 reps total...w/ different tempos?



K...I'll do all that


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

*starving*  ...making food!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

K...abs coming as an edit.....look up soon 

raises..btw lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> raises..btw lol



Eh?


Drrrr. Paaaaiiiinnnnn I'm hungry *whine* and I have no veggies and I'm hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Wine or Whine?  

Just fucking starve...it will build character!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> * ABS*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

I hate just fucking starving


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Stop laughing and answer my ab questions


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

If I had beer in the house right now I'd drink it. I probably do have beer down in the cold room, but it wouldn't be cold enough


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Stop it......go to bed...... :HUNGRY! 


W/O ...OK? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok...but you need to answer my questions on it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Stop laughing and answer my ab questions



I did....inside the box


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Well how the fuq am I supposed to know that??? dorkus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't quote me inside qoutes....dorkette 

So...OK?  I tried to make it more fun  and challanging for you....kind of like an ADD W/O 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

It's a good workout ...Thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Andrew...you're so fuking funny, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome...

GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

How am I funny?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL...just watchin' ya...the things ya do...funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

FYI......I cruise when I can w/o logging...so I don't lose posts..then log when I can and go back to see what I can't see unlogged.....do that at work too....otherwise my puter bumps me or I get too busy and lose all the unread post   Finally I look at all your posts to make sure I didn't miss anything good 

GN again 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

K...g'nite


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

See...that's funny! LOL

K...last time...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

What?  Refreshing the wrong page again.....lol

Or what I said?

Or..where I got that link 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

GML 

I could have slept all morning....so beat....but my "better mood" is holding 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

GMA 

That's good to hear 

I woke up today w/ no coffee...no tea...nuthin' 

'cept that I'll probably just go get a coffee on the way home from dropping the kids off 

*carb cravings extremely high*


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey W8 just stoppin in to say Yo!  Good to see yer still hittin it hardcore,  see ya around


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi SC


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *desire to win cravings extremely high*



Practice Perfection! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh yeah...I forgot about cdn 

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Practice Perfection!
> 
> 
> DP




Ok  

(I like that)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Got it....thank you.  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

yeah....those "Prefection Cravings" are a bitch! 

It's good that  you've mastered  the "Angel Thingy" already 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

K...I gotta put that in my location


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Speaking of Thingy's......hows the 'hip thingy' going? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I gotta put that in my location



DO IT! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I did 

The hip thingy is awesome! I can't believe I never noticed I had it  It will look cool when I am cut 

I'm a little worried about my lower back though...I know there's fat there, but the muscles of my lower back are so thick they stick out...I don't like it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm also totally worried about my legs...they are sooo big compared to my upper body. I think I shouldn't work them as much.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

gotta take the kids in...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

I have tremendous lower back cleavage.....lol

It will look good, don't worry about MS. PP 

Go get your coffee....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm also totally worried about my legs...they are sooo big compared to my upper body. I think I shouldn't work them as much.



Let's put calves on Leg day and tone the frontal volume don't a bit!  Legs are the 'Foundation" of ANY program...as they affect the whole entire body's growth and development  (esp hormonally)!

I honestly think the next Cardio bump will take care of that........we are just trying to keep your BW as high as possible for as long as possible right now.....legs contribute to that too. 

Leah....it it wasn't for the fantastic shape and symetry of your legs...I would agree with you.......but what I would rather see is more medial delt/arm development and a smaller waist to bring the legs into focus/balance!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

What's Ms. PP? 

Did you just tell me to get coffee?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

...I know what it is...maybe I should get the coffee


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let's put calves on Leg day and tone the frontal volume don't a bit!  Legs are the 'Foundation" of ANY program...as they affect the whole entire body's growth and development  (esp hormonally)!
> 
> I honestly think the next Cardio bump will take care of that........we are just trying to keep your BW as high as possible for as long as possible right now.....legs contribute to that too.
> ...




Yeah...I want a smaller waist too, lol.

Ok...you're the boss 

Doing cardio today....last two weeks only got 2 times a week. I can do saturday too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I know what it is...maybe I should get the coffee



NO! Ms. Twistmywords.........you said you were gonna get it on the way back from dropping the kids.......memory training starts soon!    (done with "Selective Memory BS  )

Next 3 days are "Like Thursdays".............no help...so be in and out....here for a while at 3:15 if not too busy......

SYS Have a gr8 W/O and day....I'm planning your Shoulder W/O in my head as we speak.....OOCH!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Ok...you're the boss



  Just wanted that on record! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok...skipping coffee in the morning is *NOT* a good thing!!!  

*memory training starts soon!*

Yes please!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> SYS Have a gr8 W/O and day....I'm planning your Shoulder W/O in my head as we speak.....OOCH!
> 
> ...




Shoulder workout? I just did shoulders...you should be planning my arm workout...unless you want me to skip arms cause they suck


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

hi w8.  sorry to intrude but i had to tell you something.  monica brant was working out wed night at the gym when i was there.  she looked wonderful.  but you know what i most noticed on her?  her lower back.  sounds crazy.  it's not something i'd think i'd look at but she had a lot of muscle in her lower back and i thought it looked awesome!  and your legs are freaking AWESOME!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool ...Thanks NG....maybe it's just FAT I need to shed


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh, how utterly frustrating....so I just realized that even when all my goodies come, I can't eat them....I have a photo shoot on the 23rd


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh, how utterly frustrating....so I just realized that even when all my goodies come, I can't eat them....I have a photo shoot on the 23rd



Shucks   That's just a damn freakin' shame 

Hey....I'm "all about" your next arm W/O!  


DP


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I woke up today w/ no coffee...no tea...nuthin'
> 
> 'cept that I'll probably just go get a coffee on the way home from dropping the kids off



She tried to seduce me into going to Tim Horton's after I got home from work this morning and get her a coffee!!!

It was brutual! I was trying to hold her off, but she was just circling me and slowly caressing me, while whispering a little coffee wouldn't hurt anybody. When I still refused, she turned nasty; screaming and throwing things! Then she looked at me ans said "If you ever want sex again, you'll get me a coffee right now!"

It took all my secret operative training and courage to deny the she-beast her morning caffiene fix. When will this hell that is my life end? Death....blessed death!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 7, 2003)

stay strong mmafiter!  nikeguy almost got hurt badly when he was trying to keep me away from the cinnamon toast crunch cereal.  but looking back on that bleak day in our past - it was for the best.  i didn't eat any and his injuries healed.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> stay strong mmafiter!  nikeguy almost got hurt badly when he was trying to keep me away from the cinnamon toast crunch cereal.  but looking back on that bleak day in our past - it was for the best.  i didn't eat any and his injuries healed.



LMAO!!

Women, you can't live with 'em..........


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> LMAO!!
> 
> Women, you can't live with 'em..........




...and they can't pee standing up!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

...so...riddle me this:
what is wrong with coffee?

a cup of coffee..some clenbutrx...I'm a happy man...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> She tried to seduce me into going to Tim Horton's after I got home from work this morning and get her a coffee!!!
> 
> It was brutual! I was trying to hold her off, but she was just circling me and slowly caressing me, while whispering a little coffee wouldn't hurt anybody. When I still refused, she turned nasty; screaming and throwing things! Then she looked at me ans said "If you ever want sex again, you'll get me a coffee right now!"
> ...




  LMFAO!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shucks   That's just a damn freakin' shame
> 
> Hey....I'm "all about" your next arm W/O!
> ...




WTF are you laughing at...I don't think you're funny! 

Burner...there's posts in nutrition...you can search if you're interested


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok so....ya know how you've just get to a point where you've spent too much fuking time somewhere? That was me tonight...all fuking week at the gym...will be there all weekend....a one hr workout turned into a 2hr workout because everyone has to stop and talk....middle of my ab workout I was like "fuck! I have to get out of here!!!!" Was there all fuking day, all evening...just wanted to go HOME. Wanted to skip cardio but didn't do that...just blew off half my ab workout.


*Platform Raise* 18/25, 15/40, 12/50 x 2.....I could have done 60 but really didn't wanna walk all the way back to the rack w/ the 50 and walk all the way back w/ the 60.

*Seated* 35/18, 45/15, 55/12, 65/12 + 55/8 + 45/10 + 35/12

*Standing* 95/5-101 + 95/5-252 + 95/5-101, 100/15, 105/15, 115/15........same tempo for each set

Didn't find the 252 tempo hard...it was the 101 after doing the 252 



*Reverse Crunch on Ball* 3 x 12 .... Very hard!

*w8ed double crunch* 8lb in hand, 5lb in feet/10, 10 + 5/10 x 2

*Decline crunch* 15 x 2......really really slow

And that was it....I would have done the cable pulls, but all the cables were busy, so I did the w8ed crunches....still busy, so I did the decline crunch...and then I was done.

15 minutes elliptical

10 minutes rowing machine....love that thing now 


Came home and ate steak and about 18 cups of salad, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Okay so...I'm still having carb cravings, and i don't know why...it's really pissing me off....totally want junk like chocolate but I also would kill for a huge sweet potato


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

The W/O looked good! 

Glad you did the reverse on the ball! 

..and that feeling that you want "Carbs"...that's "fat burning!" LOL

So anther very long day $$$$ (got out at 7 PM)...but it got very cool near the end....very cool


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

That's nice...doesn't make me want carbs any less though 

So what was cool?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Well late in the Afternoon.....Mr. and Mrs. Big Rob show up....Mrs. Pain calls them Mr and Mrs. Perfect (they almost are) 

Big Rob's old Partner/Emp fromerly as "The Kid"...Mr. Biggs (my friend occasional emp) old Nemesis became Lee Priest's TP a while ago....so BR got an invite to the Lee Priest Classic in Texas in April... 6'2, 263 today and just weeks out...awesome shape. Incredible discipline! MBR was 8 pounds out of contest shape...I'd say about 8 weeks....5'6" 136.....and just basically OMG shape.....

BR wanted to work legs w/me tonight.....probably the only guy that doesn't fear me.......course he could walk for days after the last time we did calves....LOL  I wish I wasn't so spent 


then.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Andrew...I can't remember what my totals are supposed to be..... I don't want to have to go look...do you remember? I only remember 1782 ...but not the fat/carb/protein numbers.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok...confusing but....next...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Right near closing.....I knew I was in the Presence of gr8ness, (you'd be amazed how humble yet confident gr8 athletes are).......two Track and Field Specialists...one 100-200 meter Olympian (couldn't figure out who he was, Olypmpic rings are cool)..and a 400 meter guy named Chris Jones  (44.??, fucking fast) (I know he was Pan Am...gotta look him up).....anyway......I dealt with some performance and altitude related problems within the IOC USOC guidelines (drug testing) for them.....and got complimented on my sports supp knowlegde.....




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool ....continue....rob wants the puter before he goes...brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Andrew...I can't remember what my totals are supposed to be..... I don't want to have to go look...do you remember? I only remember 1782 ...but not the fat/carb/protein numbers.



Shit..I just did 5 days work in 3..too fried to remember  

Something like 195 P 70 C  75 F  (3 at 35 P , 3 at 30 P)

Sorry..I'm lost 

Look around the 25-26th


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

There is not much more......just a lot of satisfaction in what I do....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Well that's very cool  I'm glad ya like what you do ...I like what ya do 

Yeah...k...I'm the same way...brain is totally fried, and can't think...don't worry about it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

How was the rest of your day? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Don't ask, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Confessions? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Arms tomorrow?

I do arms tomorrow LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

No food confessions 

Just a long ass day & one little fuck up


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes...arms tomorrow....wanna break but have to work so wanna get it done so maybe don't have to go to the gym sunday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

One little one huh (the US equvilant of "Eh?"?  Tell


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't wanna tell you  (it's only about work)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

You want to show me...or want me to make one?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Make one what?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I forgot another appt


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

W/O....I can't do it now...I realy seriously can not concentrate.

My mother was just yakking in my ear for 10 fucking minutes about god knows what ...I fucking need alcohol now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

That's bad...another 'Senior Moment" 

MBR was freaking over having just turned 34....lol


I'm bring in something called Vinpocetine (Periwinkle extract)....I need to research it is a bit more..only know the basics


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I know...fuking bad!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> W/O....I can't do it now...I realy seriously can not concentrate.
> 
> My mother was just yakking in my ear for 10 fucking minutes about god knows what ...I fucking need alcohol now



I can't stay l8....SoP is at another party...Mrs. Pain wants TV company.....

I have to leave early for my W/O........we can do it in the morning?

Have some......but don't post Drunk


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Rob's got tupperware full of food stacked 2 feet high that he's taking to work LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

You don't like my drunken posting? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Okay...we can do it in the morning


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Can I have kaluha?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

No...I don't


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have kaluha?



Lot's of Sugar and some caffeine...can you thin it out w/vodka or gin? 

DP

How about NO?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I know...it was a stretch...didn't really expect to have it, lol

How do ya thin it w/ vodka 

wow...I do need alcohol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Actually....you can make Kahlua with Vodka, coffee, vanilla beans and enough Patience 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Actually...mixed a drizzle of baileys, drizzle of kaluha w/ a bit of water and added some cream?

Doesn't taste that great but hey


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

:YUCKOPOOEY:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

What's with all the sweets/alcohol in your house? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

What? 

It's good no? :yummy:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

You know why MBR told me she didn't want to compete again (although she thinks about it) ???


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Cause she likes sugar too much?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

HOW THE FUCK DID YOU KNOW? :amazing:

Actually because of her "RUN IN" w/sugar post contest...she is afraid of fucking up her body again! :freaky:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah...I know that feeling...don't wanna go there again either 

And actually...>I think that I won't this time....??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Some women feel that way about Pregnancy...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

K...I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Then..GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Can I have the rest of the peanut butter in the jar?  There's like....less than a tsp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry..I can't hear you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

You shithead .....c'mon...it's only 1/2 a tsp.... PPPPLLLLEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEE:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Can I have a chocolate cookie, or a bagel, or popcorn? Or some cashews? Or ice cream?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

Prove it ...this Shithead....is not believing anyone leaves 1/2 a teaspoon in a jar......how much have you had already...and...

What is the RULE about nuts and NB's on this Tweak???


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

I do....in the hopes someone won't be a stubborn shithead and let me lick the jar clean   The other jar is already open 

I haven't had any yet...w8ing for your permission 

Rule? I don't know no rule?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I have a chocolate cookie, or a bagel, or popcorn? Or some cashews? Or ice cream?



GO TO BED!  

NO! N O NO! 


DP

you're just trying to see if I'm as weak as you are


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Do you do  in the hopes it ticks me off? Cause i kinda like it LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GO TO BED!
> 
> NO! N O NO!
> ...




No...I was hoping you'd cave on the peanut butter and see that it's not that bad, LOL

I still have to eat my last meal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 7, 2003)

You suck....NO NUTS or NB's!  racticePerfection:

GN again 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

OMG...I can't believe you're saying no!!!!  You suck....not me! 

GGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRNA  

lol...you really do suck, lol

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

GML 

Arms......only have 20-25 minutes?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Yeah...okay


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

You want me to go or you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

BOTH! 

You do tri's...I'll do Bi's


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

*w8's...DOING...not "Practicing!"*

I was thinking....'practicing' sounds like trying....lol


*1 *  Seated High Incline DB Curls, supination to the MAX......4 sets  12, 10, 8, 6-8 failure  90 sec RI

*2 * Preached EZ  Bar Culrs, 3 regular sets up...then a quad drop, failure at each w8..........10, 8, 6, drop (or add 4th w8..and a quintuple drop- bar last)  90 sec RI cept the drops

*3a * One Hand Rope Cable Hammer 3 sets 0 RI
*3b * Wide Grip (6-8" wider than shoulders on each side)  BB  Curl (just the Bar) max (failure) each time....120 sec RI




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Fuking server 

K...hate that ....Not sure if I can curl a straight bar, hurts my elbow.

Bar pressdown

Lying tri extension

RG single arm pressdown

Over head extension
dips


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Maybe I can not do arms till like tuesday or something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Sometimes with the wider grip you can.....

Else try a fixed 30 or 40 pound bar........we are after failure, failure, failure today! :IMEANIT:

Your's looks like to much work...I'd par it down to 3-4 exercises


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe I can not do arms till like tuesday or something?



WATER!
W/O!
w8

and hit your food today! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh yeah...I miscounted the exercises...I'll take the dips out.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I already don't wanna go to the gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Have a gr8 W/O and day........on and off...Remember it's Thursday today and tomorrow all over again! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Maybe I'll workout at  my old gym today?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I think I should go back to bed!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Do that....I'm l8 now 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Yeah....I'm not working out today.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 8, 2003)

What's with the negative Nancy attitude?  Very depressing. 

You are what you think, so think positive there Bi-polar Betty!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> WATER!
> W/O!
> w8
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I am so fuking bored...I want to cook but I'm afraid I will nibble everything.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am so fuking bored...I want to cook but I'm afraid I will nibble everything.




Then make your meals for the next three days 


So busy here...we did a whole days biz in the first 3 hours 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

That's awesome 

If I cook, then I'll eat half of it now ....I think Rob's gonna take me somewhere 

I didn't work out....so very sick of goodlife at the moment.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

K...we're goin' shoppin'


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Doesn't sound like "grocery shopping" either...weren't you out of veggies the other night, lol

SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

We went grocery shopping too 

I bought a veggie dip and I wanna know if I can have like a tbsp w/ veggies...just to give 'em some flavour.

It's feta cheese  w/ roasted red peppers

Per 2 tbsp

88 cal
2.9P
7.6F
2.2C
.8 sugar

???


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

K...my left knee is bothering me more and more. It's to the point that it sometimes hurts when walking or working out now


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Ya ever made cottage cheese? 
http://recipes.alastra.com/eggs-dairy/homemade-cottage-cheese.html

Would it be better than store bought? It'd probably have the same amt of sugar though eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We went grocery shopping too
> 
> I bought a veggie dip and I wanna know if I can have like a tbsp w/ veggies...just to give 'em some flavour.
> ...



BW?  Body Report?  You blame me too easily for things......and this was suppose to be a reduced dairy/nut free tweak.  If I say yes....IF    Then a small amount...NO MORE than once a day! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi



Hi  

Cheese yes, CC...no 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...my left knee is bothering me more and more. It's to the point that it sometimes hurts when walking or working out now



Where on the knee...and does Cardio aggrav8 it?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya ever made cottage cheese?
> http://recipes.alastra.com/eggs-dairy/homemade-cottage-cheese.html
> 
> Would it be better than store bought? It'd probably have the same amt of sugar though eh?



Don't do it.....you don't want dairy :trustme: 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I just made two dishes.....Shrimp stir fry w/spicy cocnut milk sauce....and one w/peanut sauce 

I'm eating the CM one...OMG 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Um...body report?  Well...I haven't really paid attention? I haven't weighed myself or even looked in the mirror  

I'm not complaining about anything...that's a good sign isn't it? lol

K...is that a yes? Mixed w/ flax oil just for a little flavour 

What about spinach dip? It's made w/ mayo and has no cheese. This stuff I have is made w/ feta and EV Olive oil.

What do you mean no CC? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Is the site slow...or is it my server? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

CC = cottage cheese 

I made a shrimp stir fry for the kids tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Sites fine for me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I have made cheese by pasturizing my own goat's milk (or regular milk)...then using either vinager or lemon juice to  curdle it....but have never made cottage cheese 

Works really well in a curried/creamed spinach dish called Palak Paneer (Paneer is home made cheese)

The mind thing is bad huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Where on the knee...and does Cardio aggrav8 it?
> 
> 
> DP




Where on the knee...I dunno 

It sometimes hurts when I walk...almost feels like it was twisted or something.

It hurts mostly when I drive, lol...and have to push the clutch in, I have to straighten/bend it until it cracks.

And lately it's been hurting when i do squats.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> CC = cottage cheese
> 
> I made a shrimp stir fry for the kids tonight



SoP likes the Peanut/Ginger sauce 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> The mind thing is bad huh?



Can ya tell?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I need to know if it is above the patella on the medial side?

Easy on the feta...K? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I made sweet and sour...didn't think the little buggers would like it, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Well...it's on the outside, but I can't tell if it's above or below or what


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok...easy on the feta    It's very salty, so I don't really want to eat too much of it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can ya tell?



Yes..worse each day....lack of flax 

Nice thing about the Peanut sauce.....Peanut butter does it's own thickening in boiling water....you can add a little soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, red pepper whatever to taste..when Nut's are back in! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm taking flax though.

I'll forget that recipe when ever i can use it, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...it's on the outside, but I can't tell if it's above or below or what



K.....that's a start

Does it hurt before and after exercise, but less during.......is it directly on the side?

Stairs...esp down?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm taking flax though.
> 
> I'll forget that recipe when ever i can use it, lol



Up it to 2 T a day?

I'll remember.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Well...it's not really certain things that hurts it...it either hurts (and everything I do) or it doesn't.

But I only ever have to crack it while driving.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I've got 2 a day....and I'm using omega eggs a lot more too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Close as I can come w/o more info is IT band Friction Syndrome (Illiotibial)......

Usually happens from an over tight periformis or gluteus medius......or knots in the vastus lateralis...I can fix this...but it is very Painful 

Look it up and see if it applies....the cracking is just a minor nerve impingment releasing, allowing the Pain to go away until the muscle spasms again 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've got 2 a day....and I'm using omega eggs a lot more too.



I'll just have to "work" your mind more! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'll just have to "work" your mind more!
> 
> DP






I always stretch my piriformis and glutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Are you guys doing a movie tonight?

Where did you get that recipe? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

K....if my ass is gonna be big anyway, I WILL eat chocolate!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

No...I wanted to but rob has to go to work. He's sleeping on the couch right now, lol.

Um...just looking for yummy recipes I can never make or eat, lol

http://recipes.alastra.com/modified-diet/default.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

You need to give your 'Cravings' a fucking rest!

Stop it already...Please

Don't Bake, Don't Saliv8, Don't fucking let food posess you! 

Cool site thank you 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Sorry...just too much wrong w/ that post to let it slide, lol...had to edit 

I know...I'm sorry...but they're really bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

What you wanna do?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Did I miss something there? lol

Um...I dunno...what you wanna do?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

I want to fuking cook!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Did you? 

I'd like to do a few things...and meet back in a while.....if that is Ok w/you...Mrs. Pain is busy drawing here..and I haven't seen SoP in like 36 hours...

K? 

Want to to some planning.........worroed about cardio and your knee...need a BW?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want to fuking cook!



Sew!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Sew! LMAO...If I had a machine I would/could  I'd make my suit for competition 

Okay...what time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Our Article has 399 reads 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

30 minutes OK?

Design your suit.......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok...BBS 

*don't have a machine*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

:youdesigninyourmind:

So that when you get a machine. with all that PT $$$$$, you can MAKE ONE!  





DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I can't believe 3 people 8- 2 pounds of shrimp and they didn't fucking leave me seconds!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

LOL 

Been there done that...it would just be another incomplete project....better to buy it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

So for the record....


What are some of your "other" uncompleted projects? LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Hmmmm...well...many outfits...mostly for stage. And stuff around the house...painting, etc....but haven't really done that now for almost a year


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I think you're "over" that......you can almost "focus" now? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Yeah...over that for sure


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

I was thinking.......is the "main"  goal still July? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes...definitely...I'm not worried about FAME at all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Then we have to look at BW...........

When you do arms...seper8 Tris (first) and Bi's

We may SS a little less....go Heavy and then Dropsets for a while! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

Have to go soon.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 8, 2003)

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2003)

Damn...I just pulled a DP...refreshing the wrong page

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Body Report

121....other than holding a bit of water everything looks okay.

Didn't sleep well though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

GML 

That's a good report and BW 

Sorry you didn't sleep well 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I need to get more water in today....and be more strict w/ my diet.

GM 

Rob is sick and throwing up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Let's be Please.......your cravings are driving me crazy 

So much easier just not to go there...get rid of the BF and keep it off! Really 

I looked at his meals (thought your comment very appropri9), hard to blame food if refrigorated......was there anyone in the dojo or at work doing that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Let me add to that while I'm w8ing

Cheats are nothing more than weakness...and excuses to "Cheat more, and more often!"

Discipline + Consistency = Champions :speech:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't know about work or dojo. I'm eating roughly the same thing and I'm not sick, I don't think it's food.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Is your server still slow?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Let me add to that while I'm w8ing
> 
> Cheats are nothing more than weakness...and excuses to "Cheat more, and more often!"
> ...



I know


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

No...my server is fine.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Ready to be stricter, really? 

My sever must be slow then...for your relpies too 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Well...rob is puking his guts out...and I was making sure he was okay. A little busy at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Well....my server is seriously slow again........and I think it is the site.....sorry...feel needy :mixedup:

I want lower BF....and I don't think I'm trying hard enough....I have the 'look", "size" and "cuts" that get me praise and respect 365......and I eluded to it once before......it just doesn't make sense to get to freaky, vascular, stri8ed anymore.  So I'm conflicted 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I think you should stay where you are and not worry about it. There's no reason to go to 5% :finger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks....

I'm also questioning squatting BIG...lol

Do you realize this Journal has almost 20,000 views? :wow:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Maybe 1%  to 1.5%  Leaner.....I h8 the fat...err...fact that I can almost grab something! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Why are you questioning squatting big? 

I was thinking of starting another journal? Let this one rest? It's so long.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I think you're fine! Leave it alone for cyin' out loud LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

It fun and frustrating at the same time.....:nosmiliecansdescribeit:

Well...I've been hurt a few times at heavy w8......twice because of bad spots and this.....so I can just do 10-12 at 405...or even 1 and 1/4's, or 5 sec rest in the hole and get pretty good results?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

I have to go for 20-25 minutes...food and morning stuff..

Plan is to open the store early (12 YT) for about 35 minutes in case the sporting goods store is blasting, then go see the new Jackie Chan movie and let WARLORD open as normal for Sunday at 2 PM YT....be there about 3 and do taxes :fuckingtaxes:  

I'm sick of working....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

You realize you frustrate me as much as I frustrate you eh?  *sigh*

Of course you can get good results...greater TUT is just as effective.

BTW...despite blowng off abs the other day...they're bloody killing me....I hate when it feels like I've been punched in the ribs over and over!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Don't mention taxes 

Ok..sys...I don't intend to go to the gym today....I do intend to go shopping


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

TUT huh......LOL...I * know * how to get results...

Thanks.....BBS 


DP


HFY I realize it, *what's bigger than a sigh?*  Doesn't have to be that way


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

More Shopping???  

Geez.....w8 till V-day and give each other "Mad Money" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah...I know! *SIGH*  

...and I _know_ you know...twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah...well, it's not good shopping ...just shopping at costco, lol


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

w8, if you dont mind answering my question whats your waist line size


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Right now I think it's 27.

K...going in the shower


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

There is Costco in Canada...LOL

Sorry SoP had the puter......and my Breakfast rocks! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes...there is costco in canada 

What'd ya have?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Well since you said I didn't have to be 5%....I'm having a cheese Omlette, chicken (Sam's Club...Tyson Mesquite Grilled) and 1/2 a Grafefruit, the GF fucking rocks. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Twit 

So like...is that kinda chicken okay to eat? It's like pre-seasoned isn't it?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

yum


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

K...I'm going now...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Twitette 

The GF tastes like Candy! MMMMmmmm  (I've been stuck on apples)

Yes....but not a week out from a shoot or show......The Mesquite Grilled is the lowest C  (like it has 17 P 1 C and 7 F....but I nuke it on paper towels and maybe get maybe 3 F), followed by Lemon Pepper, something I can't remember and then  Honey Mustard 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Hmmm...interesting....I'll have to check it out.

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm going now...SYS



Me too!   Have a good time shopping lol 

It's the Cheese, not the Chicken I am protecting you from....get some (Chicken)  and I will tell you cooking times for multiple pieces! 

BTW...it costs a bit more...but much less hassle and much  more taste! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I was looking for that chicken...could only find stuff w/ 10g C...and I'm not going there, lol.

Not so much as an extra nibble so far 

Although...I'm finding I'm totally wanting coffee for some reason (even though it's decaf) ...trying not to have any more...already had 2 cups today 

I used a little bit of that dip today...mixed 1 tsp w/ 1/2 tbsp flax and added just a bit of red wine vinegar...OMG ...awesome!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.lowcarboutfitters.com/davinci750.html

K....are these good...and more importantly, can I have them, lol....and I don't mean all the time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.lowcarboutfitters.com/davinci750.html
> 
> K....are these good...and more importantly, can I have them, lol....and I don't mean all the time




I use their Pancake syrup on my oatmeal...and SoP makes Italian sodas using them
with tonic water, lol.. In the summer he adds it to "Shaved ice"...makes Italian Ices...

That price was high Btw...and do not use  too much  ...K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm not getting it yet 

What else can ya use it w/? Oats are the only thing I can think of to use it w/.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

*7:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*8:30 am*

1 whole egg
1.25 srving protein
4 tbsp blueberries

*11;30*

7 egg whites
2 yolks
salsa

*2:00*

4 oz chicken
mixed veggies
1/2 tbsp flax
1 tsp feta dip

*5*

4.5 oz ground beef
apple



I made cookies for the kids tonight (Sugar free  ) and had to nibble to make sure they were good   Also had an oz of chicken while cooking

*7:30*

1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
1 cup asparagus
1 tsp buttah

*9:30*

6 oz ground beef
1/3 cup fibre one

Total:   1703    
Fat: 80  723  43% 
  Sat: 11  103  6% 
  Poly: 14  123  7% 
  Mono: 12  112  7% 
Carbs: 60  172  10% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 199  797  47% 




Make sure I update my meals tonight K? I've been slacking.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Vanilla and Hazelnut are good in Coffee....but I can't think of a damn thing the Chocolate is good for 

There are about 30 flavors...lol..and if you're gonna get Chocolate....Walden Farm's is better!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Mmmm...I love vanilla and hazelnut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

K, but have your coffee w/cream closer to your meal if you are gonna count that F for the meal.....and

...and I'm not updating the jOURNAL AGAIN...SO STOP SLACKING 

...and STOP being so consumed about food!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Also...for your leg, knee and shoulder...try to find something called  "Trameel" from BHI, formerly Tramed, (gold), or "Promeade" (sp?)from Dolisos  (also gold)....or last resort...."Arniflora Gel" from B & T (Now owned by Nature's Way) (silver, not quite gold) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

I added an egg yolk to the meal 

That's how I always have my coffee 

I can't help it...I want what I can't have LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Also...for your leg, knee and shoulder...try to find something called  "Trameel" from BHI, formerly Tramed, (gold), or "Promeade" (sp?)from Dolisos  (also gold)....or last resort...."Arniflora Gel" from B & T (Now owned by Nature's Way) (silver, not quite gold)
> 
> DP




Alright...is that pills or creams or what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Creams and Gels...they reduce inflamation and speed healing..... and take away about 30-70% of the Pain...so don't use them before a W/O....they can mask Pain, allowing you to go "to hard", and make an injury worse! ????   (wtf?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

lmfao!  that's hilarious


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

walden farms chocolate is cheaper too


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

http://www.lowcarboutfitters.com/ctwist.html 

That's not right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

I just lost a post...lol  I have had people ask for Twist...I showed you 3 Choc/Hazelnut spreads once...remember????

Walden is smaller too...their Pancake syrup rocks, and some like their BBQ sauces...but their dressing are not so good!

Stop making fun of me, my typing,...I have no idea how I do that! 


I have to go do some taxes now

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok....was just lmao watching you 

Errr....have fun?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

SYS  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Rob a.k.a Mr. Pukes-a-lot.....has arisen from the dead  

SYS ....k?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

I guess I'll nap.......k


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

You and your fuking naps LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need to get more water in today....and be more strict w/ my diet.



Have you been?

Update?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

crap 

I've been good...but I baked  I did have to nibble a little bit to make sure it tasted good  ...and the only other thing I've nibbled on is an oz of chicken.

Usually I nibble on a lot more than that, lol. Updating now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Right 

Water?

Taxes sucked.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Well...I've had about 4 litres? and a green tea.

Taxes....*lalalalallalalalalalalalla* I don't even wanna go there yet.


----------



## tigress (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mmmm...I love vanilla and hazelnut



Ummmm....me too! Don't suppose that stuff fits into my cutting diet though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

About 4 Litres?

Funny......I've had about some water...lol

Need to go and come back....or I can't stay as late...you choose?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Go and come back


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Ummmm....me too! Don't suppose that stuff fits into my cutting diet though.




Where's that quote where he said not too much, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

K....(sorry if I seem moody)

SYS.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh...and there is a secret about all this L/C stuff.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

It's okay...what time will you be back...Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

What's the secret...it gives ya the shits if you eat too much? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

They don't work as well as you'd think.   But it was a secret


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

I guess I'll be back in about 45 minutes.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

k


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

So...I have to make a program for group training for tomorrow night....I've been putting it off all day....still don't wanna do it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

You haven't involved me so I wouldn't know where to start helping you.....but I will if you need something...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Well...remember I told you I was doing a women's training group? Needed 8 women...only got 3....it's been a huge pain in the ass for weeks....so regret saying I'd do it.

I don't need help...I need discipline, lol....just need to put it together...it's not even a full program I have to do...just some complimentary exercises and stretches to the program they've already made.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

... of course I remember...I'm not the one w/the problem 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ...and of course I remember...I'm not the one w/the problem
> 
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Have to go  again


BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks to you...and my  process of thought...I made SoP a Diet Cherry 7-up with his Davinci Cherry......and made Mrs. Pain one too, except spiked her's with rum....and she could figure it out at first LOL 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

You're not supposed to tell of goodies in my journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

Excuse me?   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

.....that I can't have


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Should I start a new journal?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2003)

Going to bed....GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Should I start a new journal?



You have so many.... LOL...w8 till next tweak 

or 20000 views 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 9, 2003)

GNL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Morning


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Can we work on my back workout for today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

"Good" ML 

yes...tired 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can we work on my back workout for today?



..and skip arms ? :notsure: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn...I was hoping you wouldn't catch that 

So...it's back then? ....I don't really want start my week w/ arms cause I just had 2 days off and it'd screw my chest/back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

What's tomorrow? And NEVER try to trick me  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

I wasn't tricking  

Back
chest
legs
rest
shoulders
arms


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Want to check something......don't fucking move...

(and can you answer OG in the Insulin thread from last night...If I do it I will be mean about "Not Listening" and causing her own trouble? Please? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn...I was saving it for you 

Don't move?....but I really gotta get in the shower....hurry up!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

K..puter is fast today....

Back it IS!, you are so lucky.......:andyouneedarms: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Mel is sooo gonna be upset 

K...I gotta get in the shower....you gonna do it for me? ...I'll argue...er, look at it when I get back  J/K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

*Chinese Back*

Chose 2 from Column A...and three form Column...etc

* All Super, Tri, and Giant sets, rest only after the last exercise, interval stated.  ALL w8's pyramided unless noted, EACH set! *


*Upper Back  *


*1a Wide Grip pulldowns * 8,  8, 7, 6 reps
*1b Reverse grip pulldowns * 8, 8, 7, 6 reps 60 sec RI

*2a Narrow Parallel grip pulldowns  * 8, 8, 7, 6  reps
*2b  Wide Parallel grip pulldowns  * 8, 8, 7, 6, reps 60 second RI



*Middle Back  *


*3a BB T-bar Rows* 8, 8, 7 reps
*3b  Reverse grip BB bent rows * 8, 8, 7, reps
*3c Seated cable rows, narrow neutral grip  * 8, 8, 7, reps
*3d  One arm bent DB rows, knee on bench * 8, 8 ,7 reps  120 sec RI



* Lower Back' *



*4a  Seated BB good morning in the cage (safety bars) * 10, 10, 10  reps
*4b  Swiss ball reverse hypers * 12, 12, 12  reps last set w8 between the ankles
*4c  W8ed hyperextension * 12, 12, 12 reps  120 sec RI

yes...you have seen that before...LOL


and you posted........


*1. NG Chins* 3 sets, 5, 4, 3... 120 Sec RI, about a 20 sec eccentric on the last rep of each set.

*2. Plate loaded rows* 4 sets, 10, 8, 6, 6...120 sec RI

*3. Lat Pulldown* 3 sets, 10, 8, 5 ...120 sec RI

*4a. Cable Rows, V-Bar* 3 sets, 10, 8, 6....RI 90 sec
*4b. T-Bar Rows* 3 sets, 10, 8, 8...90 sec RI, 

*5. W8ed Hypers* 3 sets, 15, 12, 8...60 sec RI 


What I'd like to see next.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

1. Chins...4 sets  Wide or Neutral
2. Rows....2 exercises,  Reverse Grip BB..... and Plate loaded
3) Pulldowns, 2 handles not V-bar for NG
4) seated cable or one arm DBrow
5) Lower back choice deJour

D


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Actually...I like the W/O you posted....but would like it at intensity never seen before 

BALLS TO THE WALL..(I know...."no balls"  )


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Is this penalty for saying I'd argue?  Christ!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay...I'm confused...there's no columns....and I have no idea what you want


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1. Chins...4 sets  Wide or Neutral
> 2. Rows....2 exercises,  Reverse Grip BB..... and Plate loaded
> 3) Pulldowns, 2 handles not V-bar for NG
> ...



The cloumn thing was a joke...LOL

this....or your version above...however I meant the intensity comment! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay.... I'll do that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Leah.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

It's "YES"....not "WHAT?"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

LEAH


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes ...geez


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

WAKE THE FUCK UP!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

You made me w8 for that? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

.....and 'Have a Nice Day!' 

and an Awesome W/O...kick her "asses" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you know your W/O? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

lmao....I will 

Have a good day ...twit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah this:

1. Chins...4 sets Wide or Neutral
2. Rows....2 exercises, Reverse Grip BB..... and Plate loaded
3) Pulldowns, 2 handles not V-bar for NG
4) seated cable or one arm DB row
5) Lower back choice deJour


I just don't know why you had all that other stuff


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

K...I think that all the bad stuff people say about caffiene is just a hoax to make people who like caffiene look stupid. LOL

I have to go...SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

and   are Hereby Banned...

No more ADD!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

K...I felt really weak today...sucked!

Mel didn't show...she was puking...hope I don't get this.

*1. Chins...4 sets Wide * 6, 6, 5, 4

*2. RG BB Rows* 95/10, 115/8, 115/8

*3) Pulldowns, 2 handles not V-bar for NG* 90/8, 90/8, 90/7, 75/10

Those were hard w/ the handle!

*Plate loaded row, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/8, 65/6, 45/10

*seated cable Row* 90/10, 90/8, 80/10, 80/9

*5) Extensions* BW/20, 10/15, 25/10



25 minutes elliptical....HIIT wasn't happening, but I did go harder than I have been.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

ROTFLMAO  


I think you max'd the 's out! OMG ! 



A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

oops......:YWSM:

 :


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

How does that happen? 

Btw...had to mess with the computer for the last 45 minutes to get online....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm not sure but it's kinda weird, lol.

I've got to go to work in a couple of minutes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Okay...I have to go (eat) ...I mean go to work 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Crap....so your :Happy: I take it!

I want a confession Inventory L8er!  

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 10, 2003)

She has basically eaten everything she got in one day.  

Thanks BTW.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> She has basically eaten everything she got in one day.
> 
> Thanks BTW.




 I have not  


But I am sick of chocolate now  

You actually want me to post my meals today? 

I _do_ get to do cardio again tomorrow right? lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

bad w8...bad.....you got stuff for everyone..no Hoarding 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

My server is so slow...none of the pictures are loading. 

I'm sharing...I swear   ...even w/ the kids


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes..I want to see meals 

You should share.......


So we just bought a new Super Computer and it's very busy and hectic in this room......busy day, too busy again..so probably an early night?

Want to work on chest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

What pictures?  Avi's


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

I am sharing! LOL

All pics...avi's, sig's...even smilies....so I can't see what mood you're in 

A new puter?   ....'bout time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Mixed mood.......too much going on......and a long story about the puter......not all good....

Your day?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

My day's been good...better than I thought....was a little more than nervous about group training tonight but I think it went well.


Doing my meals now LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Sorry....but I wil try to come back later, this is toomuch here.....no worries 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

ok?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

<------------ *Not* practicing perfection


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



I'll have what she is having!! 

so Rob sick and Mel sick?  

Make sure you wash your hands and keep them away with a shtick!


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hmmmm those goodies look goood!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Well....Mel informs me it could be cause she ate chocolate till she puked.....:fuckingloser: ....and not the sugar free kind.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

I think I'm gonna chill on the couch (away from Mr. Germ) and go to bed early.....hope you have a better night Andrew....GN  

:TY: ...again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

it got worse, much worse.....but thanks anyway

GNL 


You need to close this and start a new journal in the morning...please.....


----------

